# All things Helm Thread (Including the Khuraburi and Vanuatu)



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a thread to discuss all the past, present, and future happenings of Helm watches. Helm is a brand that is relatively new. They released their first watch in 2015. Most of their success comes from presenting incredible value in a watch with cool designs that while derivative can not be claimed as homage to anything. Their watches are typically around $300. Which is nothing that unusual in an of itself but the whole package is amazing. $300 for an ISO rated diver, with a super bracelet, NATO strap, great lume, reliable movement, and exceptional customer service. The factory they use puts their case work well into the Helson/Armida level of case finishing.....for 1/2 the cost. I've been impressed with their work so far. If they can put out a watch that is a little less in your face and more detailed in terms of case design, I may find a Helm back on my wrist again.

Hopefully this helps you all keep up with the happenings at Helm!

Lets recap where Helm is to date. Helm's first watch was the Vanuatu










This was a very very well received watch but nothing is perfect. So what Helm did was take the feedback got from his customers and put out a version 2 of the Vanuatu that addressed all their concerns. Changes to the bezel, dial, lume, crown, case back, bracelet, spring bars, and handset were made.










Needless to say this version was even better received and sold out 2 batches rather quickly. This version also had a choice of ceramic or SS bezel. I went for the SS bezel









As an encore performance Helm then came out with the Khuraburi (Or as the other thread wants to call it the Khuarabuti). This model came in two version that were well received.


















The unique feature of this watch was that it came with a choice of a 4 oclock or 10 oclock crown position. The value of the previous Vanuatu was still there in spades and this model also sold out. This model had some nuances that customers complained about and in response Helm is releasing a Gen 2 Khuraburi in mid February. Along with the popular orange model he will also be making a blue and white version that looks very hot! i think the primary change is to the sapphire crystal but I could be wrong about that.










The rumor is that Helm is working on a new release called the Komodo but no information is available yet......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey VWG.... Thanks for the new accessible thread! Regardless of any differing opinions on the crystal on the Khuraburi, the upcoming K2 crystal does enhance the the look of depth to the dial, and of course far better clarity IMHO ;-)

Thanks again

RD


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

I am glad to see Helm get the recognition it deserves. Helm is delivering the best value for the buck. I have been on board before Vanuatu V1 was produced. This will be in my collection until the end.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have this on my wrist right now.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Love my Vanuatu (currently on a cheapest nato straps leather) and waiting on the latest Khuraburi to come out...









Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Good thread, VWG. |>


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Right on - patiently waiting for the blue/orange Khuraburi and any new releases from Helm. Price/performance ratio is incredible.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Patiently awaiting the new Khuraburi batch. I sure hope the notification link works. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love my Vanuatu V2.....very excited for the blue Khuraburi!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I recently got one of these and I like everything except for the lack of date and honestly the Lume isn't that strong, I would rate it average the bezel Lume is definitely weak.









Fit and finish wise I feel like it is the A1 more refined brother, I like the sapphire bezel, smoother edges, bubble crystal with AR but Lume wise the A1 is still leagues above the helm


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> I recently got one of these and I like everything except for the lack of date and honestly the Lume isn't that strong, I would rate it average the bezel Lume is definitely weak.
> 
> View attachment 12835827
> 
> ...


My Vanuatu v.3 lume pretty much equals my best Seiko SBDC053 - and that's saying something. Maybe Helm upped their game with recent versions?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I recently got one of these and I like everything except for the lack of date and honestly the Lume isn't that strong, I would rate it average the bezel Lume is definitely weak.
> 
> View attachment 12835827
> 
> ...


BGW9 and orange lumes with always be inferior to C3 which I believe is used on the Armida but I feel you buy this particular version with the dual lumes purely because of how it looks rather than how it performance through the night.

I suppose it could have done things different with this version, instead of giving the minute hand orange lumes I would have kept it white but done the edge of the hand orange. That way the function of the watch wouldn't have been compromised yet the theme would remain.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> BGW9 and orange lumes with always be inferior to C3 which I believe is used on the Armida but I feel you buy this particular version with the dual lumes purely because of how it looks rather than how it performance through the night.
> 
> I suppose it could have done things different with this version, instead of giving the minute hand orange lumes I would have kept it white but done the edge of the hand orange. That way the function of the watch wouldn't have been compromised yet the theme would remain.


I concur as well. It's a strong looker, and I think that's what drove the sales. There wasn't any way to know the lume strength until one received the watch, until the reviews started showing up. I too was thinking of a way to get lume on that minute hand. I thought the opposite. outline it with lume 

@ AVS -- there were plenty of comments about the watch in the original thread, so you gotta do your homework, as you know and do. I didn't like the crystal bevel, and the minute hand I couldn't see after an hour at night. I sent mine back. I was very surprised about the lume, as all the photos showed it bright, and Helms reputation and the Vanuatu was good.

Knowing what I know now, I still love the watch, and I will most likely buy the new blue / orange edition. I'll just have to suck it up, and enjoy it "for looks alone". I know the crystal will be much improved for great legibility


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue/white is what I will be looking for, as I imagine that will have c3 on it......


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I will show off my 2 Helm Watches as they get allot of wrist time! Best Diver Value for sure!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> Blue/white is what I will be looking for, as I imagine that will have c3 on it......


BGW9


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

While we are waiting for the next colour ways for the Khuraburi, I have spent some time taking these photos. Man, they are really value-for-money. Love the unique crown position.


----------



## jgood09 (Jan 26, 2016)

Finishing up the first week with my new Vanuatu. Outstanding watch for the money, as you all know. Feels great on the CS1 canvas strap. Have to say thanks to all of you who commented on the watch as it encouraged me to place the order. Now you got me looking at the Khuraburi, so thank you to the enablers!

<Admin edit: please review our rules>


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

my  Vanuatu V2 is always in the rotation. Can't wait for whats next


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> While we are waiting for the next colour ways for the Khuraburi, I have spent some time taking these photos. Man, they are really value-for-money. Love the unique crown position.


Your shots show the tale tale signs of test driving. Are you prepping the audience for "the flip"? Lottsa plastic left on that one. Hardly looks warn 

You gonna try version 2? I do prefer the upcoming in blue / orange. The flippers aren't pricing these fairly at the moment. Better off um soon ;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm you are right... i deliberately left the plastic on as I have not worn it at all. I do collect watches and have them stored up for months before eventually wearing them.

Think eventually, the prices of any 2nd hand (or even BNIB) watches would be determined by the market. No need to worry about it.

The blue does look interesting to me.

Now that you mention it, how does my shots show tell-tale signs of test driving? Just because of the plastic?



Riddim Driven said:


> Your shots show the tale tale signs of test driving. Are you prepping the audience for "the flip"? Lottsa plastic left on that one. Hardly looks warn
> 
> You gonna try version 2? I do prefer the upcoming in blue / orange. The flippers aren't pricing these fairly at the moment. Better off um soon ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm you are right... i deliberately left the plastic on as I have not worn it at all. I do collect watches and have them stored up for months before eventually wearing them.
> 
> Think eventually, the prices of any 2nd hand (or even BNIB) watches would be determined by the market. No need to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Well it's a pretty straight forward reveal post. The watch hasn't left the box. No wrist shots in the wild. Leaving a bracelet wrapped is standard procedure if one isn't sure it's a keeper. Nice to have pristine for the next recipient.

I think the Helm product sells and re-sells on the value aspect. I think it's one watch that won't follow the market based on availability. It's a unique trait to this watch. Just sayin'

How many Halios Seaforths did you get to keep in the closet.....


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well it's a pretty straight forward reveal post. The watch hasn't left the box. No wrist shots in the wild. Leaving a bracelet wrapped is standard procedure if one isn't sure it's a keeper. Nice to have pristine for the next recipient.
> 
> I think the Helm product sells and re-sells on the value aspect. I think it's one watch that won't follow the market based on availability. It's a unique trait to this watch. Just sayin'
> 
> How many Halios Seaforths did you get to keep in the closet.....


Well, if that's the case, I would have to remove the plastics off my blue lagoon turtle and samurai (which I intend to take photos of) as well as all the other watches I have. 
Gosh, not too sure if you sound friendly but I have ZERO Seaforths.

And yes, I meant that when I said market will determine the value. If you noticed, Helm watches aren't gonna rocket in prices cos they are or will be available. Not like them Halios. I'm pretty sure those high priced Helm watches will stay unsold.

In any case, i was really trying to just share my photos of my collection. If it really starts off your suspicions in any way, I think I better keep my photos to myself then.

Maybe I shld have posted in a separate thread rather than do the decent thing of posting in a consolidated thread.

Oh and FYI, the watch came on a nato anyway. I've heard of owners who left it as that and kept the bracelet untouched.

Gosh.... It's late and I don't know why I'm still entertaining you. I'm turning in. Nights.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> Well, if that's the case, I would have to remove the plastics off my blue lagoon turtle and samurai (which I intend to take photos of) as well as all the other watches I have.
> Gosh, not too sure if you sound friendly but I have ZERO Seaforths.
> 
> And yes, I meant that when I said market will determine the value. If you noticed, Helm watches aren't gonna rocket in prices cos they are or will be available. Not like them Halios. I'm pretty sure those high priced Helm watches will stay unsold.
> ...


My apologies. Not suspicious. Merely fascinated, and now enlightened to another form of "watch collecting". Not trying to get in the weeds on this. I just found the pics interesting and wondered why it was packaged so late after initial release. I know hobbyists collect many things, and many editions and keeping them wrapped and pristine is all part of the interest etc. -- I did the exact same with my Khuraburi. Kept it wrapped. Kept it on the nato. Similar pics. Then sent it back 

I'll understand next time when I see your shots -- Thanks -- night night.... or, Good morning.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> My apologies. Not suspicious. Merely fascinated, and now enlightened to another form of "watch collecting". Not trying to get in the weeds on this. I just found the pics interesting and wondered why it was packaged so late after initial release. I know hobbyists collect many things, and many editions and keeping them wrapped and pristine is all part of the interest etc. -- I did the exact same with my Khuraburi. Kept it wrapped. Kept it on the nato. Similar pics. Then sent it back
> 
> I'll understand next time when I see your shots -- Thanks -- night night.... or, Good morning.


Thank you my dear friend. I apologise too if I sounded overly sensitive. I guess that's the thing about collecting stuff. We tend to keep it in its best pristine condition so that when we do eventually decide to wear it, it would seem like a totally new watch.

I've gained a new friend here today and I'm glad to have this conversation with you.

Just curious, why did you return it?

Good morning over here


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> Thank you my dear friend. I apologise too if I sounded overly sensitive. I guess that's the thing about collecting stuff. We tend to keep it in its best pristine condition so that when we do eventually decide to wear it, it would seem like a totally new watch.
> 
> I've gained a new friend here today and I'm glad to have this conversation with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you too. I was put off by the wide bevel of the crystal, as it detracted from legibility for me, but mores, I couldn't see the orange hand at night. i.e. lack of lume technology from the manufacturer -- That said, I'm in for the blue / orange and will just take it on the chin regarding lume  The crystal has been rectified much to my delight.

Cheers mate, and sorry again for getting off on the wrong foot. I mistook you for someone else ;-)

RD


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers mate. Glad the bevel issue has been resolved. That's what I like about Helm, they take feedback from their customers seriously. Just like [email protected] 

Agreed on the lume. And I think I may go for the blue/white. Too much orange in my box now 

No worries in the mistake identity. Too many members, too many fora


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

I, for one, enjoy the bevel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> Thank you my dear friend. I apologise too if I sounded overly sensitive. I guess that's the thing about collecting stuff. We tend to keep it in its best pristine condition so that when we do eventually decide to wear it, it would seem like a totally new watch.
> 
> I've gained a new friend here today and I'm glad to have this conversation with you.
> 
> ...


You just have to ignore RD's tone sometimes. He gets too much sun in summer and now he has to deal with frozen iguanas dropping out of trees. He's not in his best state of mind right now. But he's a good WIS that that gone around the block a time or two with watches and he has great advice and insight.

Keep posting pics james. I'm waiting on the brand new release from Helm later this year. Hoping for a thinner piece.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> You just have to ignore RD's tone sometimes. He gets too much sun in summer and now he has to deal with frozen iguanas dropping out of trees. He's not in his best state of mind right now. But he's a good WIS that that gone around the block a time or two with watches and he has great advice and insight.
> 
> Keep posting pics james. I'm waiting on the brand new release from Helm later this year. Hoping for a thinner piece.


Hahaha. That got me LOLing! And the inages of frozen iguanas 

Yeah, RD is a great asset to have around. Just glad to have made another friend here.

Will do so. Especially when the new Khuraburi or even the Kodomo arrives!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Great watch! Like the brand. Nice style/design of both so far. The bracelet they come with are worth the cost alone!
I would imagine companies like Helm are keeping the microbrand costs competetive. We buyers appreciate this!
Most other watches w similar specs are at least a third more $. 

Looking forward to the Gen 2/ next release of the 02AL1 KHURABURI (especially the 10 o'clock crown option! and the c3 ....don't much care for orange but get its underwater practicality...also hoping it gets slimmed down a bit! -I don't dive anymore but have always liked the 'dive watch' niche but theres a limit to how chunky I can tolerate. (<16mm) 
I bought several Vanuatus thinking they would all sell out fast. Like the transferable 1yr warranty too.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It's getting close now. Helm has put the new Khuraburi 2's (blue dials / BGW9) up on the order page currently listed as Out of Stock.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

exciting times!


Riddim Driven said:


> It's getting close now. Helm has put the new Khuraburi 2's (blue dials / BGW9) up on the order page currently listed as Out of Stock.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> exciting times!


Oh, I'm afraid you have a spelling error. It's "exiting time", as in money will be exiting ones wallet.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hahaah true that.

I am suddenly attracted to the orange/blue. Was always sure that I would go for the blue/white.



Riddim Driven said:


> Oh, I'm afraid you have a spelling error. It's "exiting time", as in money will be exiting ones wallet.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

This comes to mind when I see the orange/blue now!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does any one know if the lume has been improved on the new batches or is the application the same?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> This comes to mind when I see the orange/blue now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder does a fat orange man come and slap you on the face every time you wear it. Or was that Tango? LOL


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Luminated said:


> I wonder does a fat orange man come and slap you on the face every time you wear it. Or was that Tango? LOL


Hahaha. Not me!

Well, it did give me a good Lol


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Great watch! Like the brand. Nice style/design of both so far. The bracelet they come with are worth the cost alone!
> I would imagine companies like Helm are keeping the microbrand costs competetive. We buyers appreciate this!
> Most other watches w similar specs are at least a third more $.
> 
> ...


The Vanuatu is terrific. I'd be really keen to get the Khuraburi, but that thickness is making me think twice too. Damn the blue/white looks great!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

STOP IT ! JUST STOP IT!

BTw, that was my credit card. I don't mind the pics. more pls.



Riddim Driven said:


>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

As we approach the end of the month and the conclusion of the Chinese New Year, I see Helm is subtly dropping additional shots of the new offering on their web site. This is a good sign ;-) I'm finding I'm like both models quite a lot.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just in from Helm...

We're happy to announce the Khuraburi will be in stock and available for purchase beginning around UTC 04:00 Monday morning (that's 11:00pm Sunday night in New York, 4:00am Monday morning in London, and 12:00 noon on Monday in Hong Kong).
As a reminder, many accessories are available at a discount when purchased with a watch.
Regarding order processing time, we'll do our best to ship all orders within 3 days. However, if the order volume is high, it will take a bit longer and we apologize in advance for any delays that may occur.
Thanks again for considering a HELM watch!
All the best,
HELM Watches


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

T-hunter said:


> Just in from Helm...
> 
> We're happy to announce the Khuraburi will be in stock and available for purchase beginning around UTC 04:00 Monday morning (that's 11:00pm Sunday night in New York, 4:00am Monday morning in London, and 12:00 noon on Monday in Hong Kong).
> As a reminder, many accessories are available at a discount when purchased with a watch.
> ...


I assume blue will be available....I don't own any but may buy the blue.,any owners of helm I would appreciate your feedback...f and f, etc. What other micros can you compare them too??? TIA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ooh! 1st Bracelet pic I've seen- nice!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Gregger said:


> I assume blue will be available....I don't own any but may buy the blue.,any owners of helm I would appreciate your feedback...f and f, etc. What other micros can you compare them too??? TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I had the Khuraburi with the orange accents briefly and was not overly impressed with the watch. The main let down for me was the size, it was just too small. I know, Im probably in the minority here but I think it would be better at 44/45mm. I am on the taller side so YMMW. The fit and finish was good but not great. The bracelet felt and looked a bit cheap and had some binding to it, the case looked good and everything was aligned well. The sapphire bezel insert is cool but I could see the uneven adhesive of the backing under it so that ruined the look a bit. The only micro I could compare it to is my Borealis Sea Dragon and that watch looks to be finished better. I would give Helm another try in the future if they release a bigger watch as I think the styling for both of their offerings thus far is pretty cool.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY! Got one! Khuraburi Black dial, crown at 4. Also ordered a khaki canvas strap. Sale went live at 8:25 PST. I'd been waiting for these to come back in stock since I first found out about the brand last year. E-mailed the owner a couple of times and got very quick replies which helped me make up my mind. I hope these are as good as everyone and all the reviews say.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm really torn between these two.

Considering I already have the orange black one.

Help me decide!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ditto^^^


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> I'm really torn between these two.
> 
> Considering I already have the orange black one.
> 
> Help me decide!


I was torn too. I was going to go to bed and wait 'till a.m. because I couldn't decide. I love the blue, but I did blue orange because I had black orange, and wanted it back. GET THE BLUE James! It's awesome. Lime will be better too. :-!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I was torn too. I was going to go to bed and wait 'till a.m. because I couldn't decide. I love the blue, but I did blue orange because I had black orange, and wanted it back. GET THE BLUE James! It's awesome. Lime will be better too. :-!


Great to hear from you again RD!

Yes, leaning towards the bluewhite. But that blue orange....gosh! Decisions!


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

I snagged one as well! Got a black c3 with 10oclock crown.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Blue/bgw9/crown at 4 ordered over here. Was looking at the blue diver and received email today on these being available. It was perfect timing


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue/Orange/[email protected] incoming with khaki and grey canvas straps. If it's as good as my Vanuatu I'll be super happy. I love Helm and hoping for some more designs this year from them... 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a Black C3 with 4pm crown, looking forward to this one.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Blue dial, bwg9 Lume, crown at 4 ordered. Got in touch with Helm because i like the ss1 bracelet just a little bitt better then the ones on the Khuraburi (ss2). And wil recieve it on the ss1 bracelet, very nice customer service indeed!
(there is a picture of a black Khuraburi on their instagram), looking forward to this one


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ordered a blue/blue, 4 o'clock crown, with 2 bezels (blue and orange, black C3), and 2 canvas straps (blue and khaki)....can't wait...

have a MPD2 due tomorrow, will be interesting to compare.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Thinking hard on the blue, looks killer.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> Thinking hard on the blue, looks killer.


I've been curious if you would weigh in. I know you liked your original 1st gen black, and I went with orange back then, and didn't keep it. Now I can't decide at all. I thought I loved the blue / orange, but keep 2nd guessing. I have a beautiful "blue lagoon" Turtle, and another blue Seiko, but these of course fill the bold / hefty desires of occasion.

What drives your decision?

RD


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone compare the size and weight of this watch to the Helson SD 42mm. As much as I love the SD bracelet, it’s a tank and adds noticeable weight (I do have it on a Helm canvas strap I love).The Helm bracelet looks a lot like the SD bracelet. Love the look of the blue / orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm about this || close to ordering a black bezel Vanuatu but I'm struggling with the date window color. On the one hand the white window does have a nice balancing effect but I kinda wonder if the window/index width difference will wind up bugging me. 

I'm really not usually one to wrestle with these types of things. I almost just think damn them for making it a choice haha.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

nolte said:


> I'm about this || close to ordering a black bezel Vanuatu but I'm struggling with the date window color. On the one hand the white window does have a nice balancing effect but I kinda wonder if the window/index width difference will wind up bugging me.
> 
> I'm really not usually one to wrestle with these types of things. I almost just think damn them for making it a choice haha.


Haha. You know what? I have the exact same dilemma. Spending days thinking about the colour of the date window, with reasons that you brought up.

Ended up with a black date to differentiate the 12 from 6 (yeah, I know).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nolte said:


> I'm about this || close to ordering a black bezel Vanuatu but I'm struggling with the date window color. On the one hand the white window does have a nice balancing effect but I kinda wonder if the window/index width difference will wind up bugging me.
> 
> I'm really not usually one to wrestle with these types of things. I almost just think damn them for making it a choice haha.


I would have went white since it replaces the lumed marker, but all they had in stock was black back when I ordered.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> I've been curious if you would weigh in. I know you liked your original 1st gen black, and I went with orange back then, and didn't keep it. Now I can't decide at all. I thought I loved the blue / orange, but keep 2nd guessing. I have a beautiful "blue lagoon" Turtle, and another blue Seiko, but these of course fill the bold / hefty desires of occasion.
> 
> What drives your decision?
> 
> RD


Man, i just can't make up my mind. I love blue/white just haven't pulled
the trigger. Been mulling over all day. :think:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> Man, i just can't make up my mind. I love blue/white just haven't pulled
> the trigger. Been mulling over all day. :think:


This one's a toughie for certain. Both have great merit. I'm sure Helm is dealing with a few confused WIS. . Maybe we can all swap afterwords...

Thanks, I see you're in the same boat.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

nolte said:


> I'm about this || close to ordering a black bezel Vanuatu but I'm struggling with the date window color. On the one hand the white window does have a nice balancing effect but I kinda wonder if the window/index width difference will wind up bugging me.
> 
> I'm really not usually one to wrestle with these types of things. I almost just think damn them for making it a choice haha.


I had the same dilemna so I bought both (& both straps). Helm also sells extra hardware and tools for a great price too. I ended up flipping the black date one. I was also considering the black bezel insert version. Just ordered the 02AL3 KHURABURI- w the 10 crown, BGW9, no date, NH38 and @ $300 pretty hard to resist.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

double post


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Just placed my order for the Black/ Orange Khuraburi. Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I did it black date. Done. Not gonna wring my hands about it. Stoked. =]


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Mine shipped, will share pictures when it arrives. Surprised no one has a review on Khuraburi on youtube. I may do an amateur one just for the heck of it to show the specs


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mine shipped, will share pictures when it arrives. Surprised no one has a review on Khuraburi on youtube. I may do an amateur one just for the heck of it to show the specs


Yeah, mine has shipped also, really looking forward to it. I notice on the website that all models are still available. (11am PST, Feb. 27)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^Ditto^^


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I already own a black date/black bezel Vanuatu and just ordered the 02AL3 KHURABURI- w the 10 crown, BGW9, NH38 and @ $300 it's pretty hard to resist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone seen any movement out of Hong Kong yet? DHL states "shipment info received", for the past couple days. Languishing in HK ;-(


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Has anyone seen any movement out of Hong Kong yet? DHL states "shipment info received", for the past couple days. Languishing in HK ;-(


Same status for me, but even that just became available this morning.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Same status for me, but even that just became available this morning.


"released by customs, delivery expected by end of day March 5". I'm in Vancouver, the DHL flight lands in the morning.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

roadie said:


> "released by customs, delivery expected by end of day March 5". I'm in Vancouver, the DHL flight lands in the morning.


Just down the road from you.....haven't checked DHL for mine yet, as been crazy busy......will have a peak now!

being transferred to HK, so expect my DHL info to be live soon.....likley have it by Tuesday, as usually 48hrs from HK to my door....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

10-4 Gents -- Package on the move! Mar 7 here. Lucky Monday-ers :-!

Thanks Helm Team!!


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I really like the design and value of this watch. Quick question, one that my wife pointed out when I showed her a pic of the watch last night, what is with the bezel highlight 0-16.5 minutes? I'm used to seeing 0-15 being highlighted on most dive watches but I don't understand the additional it 1.5 highlighted markers.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Progress said:


> Hey guys, I really like the design and value of this watch. Quick question, one that my wife pointed out when I showed her a pic of the watch last night, what is with the bezel highlight 0-16.5 minutes? I'm used to seeing 0-15 being highlighted on most dive watches but I don't understand the additional it 1.5 highlighted markers.


My guess is because the triangle at 12 starts at 58.5 so its proportionate.
Who knows.
Love the look, i get mine tomorrow


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Got my blue Khuraburi today- didnt realize the Engineer bracelet has a 22-20 taper so waitng on a smaller 20mm Gecko ratchet. For now on a 22mm shark mesh and I think it looks great. Think I will try to find a thick grey leather v-clasp strap w blue stiching if anyone has a lead.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Got my blue Khuraburi today- didnt realize the Engineer bracelet has a 22-20 taper so waitng on a smaller 20mm Gecko ratchet. Snipped up a cheapy 22mm Bay mesh for now and it looks pretty nice. Think I will try to find a thick grey leather v-clasp strap w blue stiching if anyone has a lead.


Hey congrats! Looks good. Did it not come with a bracelet? Didn't you grab one of the Helm canvas etc? More pics when you can please


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

This just arrived... Loving the orange and nato. I may try and bracelet one day, but I like natos best.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

I am way late to the game but I just ordered a Helm Vanuatu last weekend. Not sure how I missed it for this long but am excited for it to arrive.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Got my blue Khuraburi today- didnt realize the Engineer bracelet has a 22-20 taper so waitng on a smaller 20mm Gecko ratchet. Snipped up a cheapy 22mm Bay mesh for now and it looks pretty nice. Think I will try to find a thick grey leather v-clasp strap w blue stiching if anyone has a lead.


Yeah, didnt it come with the bracelet and clasp? And yes more pics plz insane lume...
For strap suggestion check out martu straps here is the grey one just email her to use blue stitching, she makes each strap per order and will do whatever pattern, tread color etc...

https://www.martuleather.com/store/p101/Vintage_worn_Gray_Leather_Watch_Strap_ref._M811-d2.html


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Just received my Khuraburi black/white, crown at 4 today. Pics to follow. Just a quick question, I re-read the specs on the Helm website and the case, crown and bezel are all listed as 316L stainless yet the bracelet doesn't say that. I'm not complaining and it really doesn't matter, but could the bracelet be a lower grade of SS. Just wondering.

BTW, the bang for your buck here on this watch shoots out the lights. From the shipping box to the hand written thank-you card and the decals to the watch itself- unbelievable value! I truly cannot find fault any where.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey congrats! Looks good. Did it not come with a bracelet? Didn't you grab one of the Helm canvas etc? More pics when you can please


Yes it comes with the same bracelet I have on the Venuatu - i didnt want to use the same. Was going to use the Engineer (which I had purchased previously) but I like using a ratching divers style/ wetsuit clasp so it can be adjusted during the day and since its a heavy chunky watch I like to keep it tight. The clasp it comes with is a folding safety clasp. Turns out WatchGecko only has 22mm but found a 20mm ratcheting wetsuit clasp for the Helm bracelet at Strapcode.

Wish the hands and logo were a brushed or matte silver to pop more- they kind of dissapear into the dial. (2nd photo)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah, didnt it come with the bracelet and clasp? And yes more pics plz insane lume...
> For strap suggestion check out martu straps here is the grey one just email her to use blue stitching, she makes each strap per order and will do whatever pattern, tread color etc...
> 
> https://www.martuleather.com/store/p101/Vintage_worn_Gray_Leather_Watch_Strap_ref._M811-d2.html


THANK YOU! -sent her an order


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


>


Are those from the original release of the watch -- Nice pair Mech


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry if this has been answered at some point, but from what I understand the latest version of the Vanuatu is version 3?

Does anyone know what the differences are between version 2 and 3?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Leia_Mojos said:


> Sorry if this has been answered at some point, but from what I understand the latest version of the Vanuatu is version 3?
> 
> Does anyone know what the differences are between version 2 and 3?


I've seen this post in a previous thread but I can't personally confirm it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helm-vanuatu-v3-unboxing-4424570-2.html#post42930570

Most of the post describes differences of v2 from v1, but at the end it seems to be discussing v3 from v2.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

They are on version 4 per this page on their website News - HELM Watches . My understanding is that the bezel, bracelet, hands, lume and crown were improved in V2. V3 introduced an interchangeable bezel and V4 offers a case back stamping improvement.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

nolte said:


> I've seen this post in a previous thread but I can't personally confirm it:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helm-vanuatu-v3-unboxing-4424570-2.html#post42930570
> 
> Most of the post describes differences of v2 from v1, but at the end it seems to be discussing v3 from v2.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine arrived, with additionally ordered goodies - black c3 bezel, blue/orange bezel, couple of canvas straps.....

have it on the bracelet, with the orange bezel, as honestly think helm should have offered it this way to start.....not a fan of the orange hand.....I will switch up thru the week and see how things look.....thinking the C3 bezel and a black ISO will rock!


And the photo attachment what's it is broke again.....yay


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> Mine arrived, with additionally ordered goodies - black c3 bezel, blue/orange bezel, couple of canvas straps.....
> 
> have it on the bracelet, with the orange bezel, as honestly think helm should have offered it this way to start.....not a fan of the orange hand.....I will switch up thru the week and see how things look.....thinking the C3 bezel and a black ISO will rock!
> 
> And the photo attachment what's it is broke again.....yay


.... and the photos are where did you say now? Sounds like Helm provided you with everything you need to customize the watch to your whims. Way to go Helm! They did say the bezels are interchangeable, so in essence they did make it the way you want it.

Mine arrived too! I love it!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I love mine, i dont think this watch is very photogenic, looks much better in person.
Very nicely packaged, will break out to the bracelet later, too tired now.
On my 7 inch wrist:
Helm nato:





































Toxic nato black:










Green orca from blushark:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Crap! I can't any pics either o|


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

So if you purchase a new Helm, how long does it take to be delivered to the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I am bummed, i cant take apart my bracelet and i have to take out all links but one. Last link screw keeps spinning, wont screw in or out. Anyone got any suggestions? Tried tape to pull the screw out, tapping it, not sure what to do? Wd40? I asked helm too for suggestions. Then the link next to it i can unscrew the screw but cant pull it out.
I have no luck with bracelets lately.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Leia_Mojos said:


> So if you purchase a new Helm, how long does it take to be delivered to the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From purchase to delivery took 1 week to Vancouver. But I ordered the minute they were released and was told that there may be a few days lag time to clear all orders. The DHL hub is in Cincinnati and it must also clear customs. Maybe 4-5 days to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

roadie said:


> From purchase to delivery took 1 week to Vancouver. But I ordered the minute they were released and was told that there may be a few days lag time to clear all orders. The DHL hub is in Cincinnati and it must also clear customs. Maybe 4-5 days to you. Hope this helps.


Thanks! I live just south of you in Bellingham!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good everybody! Enjoy!

I think I will sit this one out for now but I can vicariously enjoy it and pretend I have bigger wrists. 

I would agree with the earlier post that brushed or polished steel hands on the blue would bump it up a notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Has the lume been improved? Since the original versions?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am bummed, i cant take apart my bracelet and i have to take out all links but one. Last link screw keeps spinning, wont screw in or out. Anyone got any suggestions? Tried tape to pull the screw out, tapping it, not sure what to do? Wd40? I asked helm too for suggestions. Then the link next to it i can unscrew the screw but cant pull it out.
> I have no luck with bracelets lately.


I don't think that link is meant to be taken apart, if it's the one before the end link.

Maybe a magnet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am bummed, i cant take apart my bracelet and i have to take out all links but one. Last link screw keeps spinning, wont screw in or out. Anyone got any suggestions? Tried tape to pull the screw out, tapping it, not sure what to do? Wd40? I asked helm too for suggestions. Then the link next to it i can unscrew the screw but cant pull it out.
> I have no luck with bracelets lately.


To have to go the whole way down to the last link what size is your wrist?

Have you emailed Helm for suggestions?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I don't think that link is meant to be taken apart, if it's the one before the end link.
> 
> Maybe a magnet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The screw just spins so now i just want to remove that link, cant trust it. I ll see if i can buy a strong magnet somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Luminated said:


> To have to go the whole way down to the last link what size is your wrist?
> 
> Have you emailed Helm for suggestions?


Yes I did, waiting to hear back. I actually need to leave two links on the 12 o clock side but this link screw just spins so i want it off so that it doesn't fall out one day by itself. But on the 6 o clock side i had to take out all the links.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm dying to post pics of my blue orange but the attachment manager is pooched :-s

The pics are looking good peeps :-!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Will the pics work today?


no they don't........


Oh well, it's on a blue Obris Morgan rubber band, back with the blue/white bezel.....

i bought the extra 2, and will someday post pics!.....the blue/orange looks good with the all white hands, and I have a black C3 bezel I will likley pair with a black borealis ISO.....

and one day I will be able to post pics again!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Unable to upload pics (2pm March 7). Not that they're any good, and I find this is a challenging watch to capture. Will try again soon.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I gave in to the impulse to get another Khuraburi - black c3. Last watch purchase of the year...... 3/4 to go.....right. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

weird no photos and double posting. Website's got issues.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I got you guys. Trying it out on the ndcstraps mn strap today.



















Ps. Helm is sending me half a bracelet due to the last link screw freely spinning, great customer service from Matt


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

My Vanuatu is here and I peeked inside the box but it's supposed to be a birthday present from my kids so I'm going to have to wait a bit and act surprised when I get to open it.

(It looked fantastic.)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha - The "upload manager" is managing again. |> I went for the orange / blue as I originally had the 1st iteration in blk/orng but didn't like the bevel on the bezel, nor the fact that the orange hand lime was short lived. I was smitten with the Khuraburi from the start and the orange versions were bold and fun. When I saw the blue dials I was hooked again. I had known of the upcoming changes for round 2 and it included a crystal change, tweak to the bezel for better grip and a case back change, that I'm still trying to figure out.

The watch is somewhat hard to capture it's beauty in photos, as they leave it flat, when in the flesh it is multi dimensional. It's very comfortable on my flat 7" wrist. I don't notice the height as a deterrent to the enjoyment. It was designed that way and I like the look. The watch hugs the wrist. The lume is excellent all night though the orange minute hand doesn't exhibit the trait and this time around I'm prepared to accept that.

Packaging and overall kit is amazing for the price. We all know what great value Helm has strived for and it's impressive. Even the packaging is of the tightest tolerances 

Is the watch gaudy, loud, cartoonish? It's up for interpretation. Micros have been stretching the design envelope for a while now, and of late, interest in design and straying off the path can be fun. I'm fortunate enough to be in a sunny environment and this watch fits the scenery very nicely. I did 2nd guess which model I wanted right up to shipping notification, at which time, my fate was sealed. I'm glad with my choice. I think many of us had and will have a hard time choosing.

It arrived yesterday and I squeezed off a few quickie shots. I have it on the blue Helm canvas now and the strap is great on this watch. I look forward to installing the bracelet, as I'll hold onto this one so I will post more photos along the way.

I highly recommend this watch to anyone considering it. The Helm group are a great company that hit the ground running. They try hard. They get the job done at a very good price and they truly wish to please their customers. I look forward to the upcoming Helm offering. These guys are going to do well. Support them!







































After the unboxing I strapped on the watch and went on a walk to the beach enjoying my Helm all the way ;-)​


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Fantastic "bang for your buck" watch. From the great packaging to the hand written thank-you card and the decals this has got to be one of my favorite watch purchases. Absolutely nothing to nit-pick about and many attributes to rave about for a watch in this price range. 

I questioned in a previous post about the bracelet being 316L SS, on the website the case, bezel and crown are specifically noted as being 316L SS, but not mentioned for the bracelet. Not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

roadie said:


> Fantastic "bang for your buck" watch. From the great packaging to the hand written thank-you card and the decals this has got to be one of my favorite watch purchases. Absolutely nothing to nit-pick about and many attributes to rave about for a watch in this price range.
> 
> I questioned in a previous post about the bracelet being 316L SS, on the website the case, bezel and crown are specifically noted as being 316L SS, but not mentioned for the bracelet. Not complaining, just wondering.


The bracelet is also 316l ss, you can read this on their website (accessories, bands, stainless) look for the ss bracelets and you can read specs. Love mine, came in yesterday and now on orange isofrane style strap and looks great

Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Since I do own the original and also version 2 in orange, I figured I'd check in! Though the blue, orange dial is calling my name the funding gods would presently dictate otherwise ;-( . I'm hoping that I'll still have a shot come April to satisfy my blue/orange JONES, so I would now request that everyone in WIS land go into a "holding pattern" in regards to using your respective powers of purchase until I get my blue/orange version dialed in for myself come Mid-April! Your absolute compliance is appreciated ;-) . Here's a few pict. of the orange/black dial I do have:








Oh yeah, congrats to all those that were able to order the latest & greatest Khuaburi before this mandatory compliance request was implemented. I'm sure the folks at Helm will be okay with this request, so please remember no Khuraburi purchases until Mid-April, and thanks again for your anticipated compliance ;-) .


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

williamcr said:


> The bracelet is also 316l ss, you can read this on their website (accessories, bands, stainless) look for the ss bracelets and you can read specs. Love mine, came in yesterday and now on orange isofrane style strap and looks great
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


I am looking to get the isofrane style strap for mine, can you share pics please and tell me which strap you got? I am trying to figure out which to get and not have it be too long


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am looking to get the isofrane style strap for mine, can you share pics please and tell me which strap you got? I am trying to figure out which to get and not have it be too long


It was a present but i think they got it from: horlogebandenspecialist.nl (dutch website). Tried mesh, ss 1 from Helm, the orange nato but this one i licked the most to start with.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

williamcr said:


> It was a present but i think they got it from: horlogebandenspecialist.nl (dutch website). Tried mesh, ss 1 from Helm, the orange nato but this one i licked the most to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that looks sweet, thank you. I was between orange and blue for mine (same version helm as yours) but now i am definitely going orange.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh that looks sweet, thank you. I was between orange and blue for mine (same version helm as yours) but now i am definitely going orange.


Few more pics (sorry for poor quality)...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pics working!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pics working!
> View attachment 12956389
> View attachment 12956391
> View attachment 12956395


Mind sharing what rubber strap is that?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mind sharing what rubber strap is that?


Obris Morgan......

great quality, a little stiffer than the borealis and but less than ISOfran......tappers from 22mm down to 20mm, which is also nice.....

have the black C3 bezel and borealis rubber today...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Obris Morgan......
> 
> great quality, a little stiffer than the borealis and but less than ISOfran......tappers from 22mm down to 20mm, which is also nice.....
> 
> ...


I was looking at obris morgan, is the blue one you have the sky blue version?

It looks like a good blue variation match. How big is your wrist, i am only concerned about too much tail hanging since these are longer than borealis and toxicnato magnum.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I was looking at obris morgan, is the blue one you have the sky blue version?
> 
> It looks like a good blue variation match. How big is your wrist, i am only concerned about too much tail hanging since these are longer than borealis and toxicnato magnum.


Sky blue.

the "blue" is a lot darker, and the "Aqua" is , um, Aqua......

sorry, I only see 7 colors and rely on the wife to let me know the difference between magenta and mauve.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Lovin' my new Helm :-! Couldn't capture the dark blue strap though, but it's a great combo.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Latest review here: https://www.watchitallabout.com/helm-khuraburi-watch-review-02al3/


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Still at the Helm!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I ended up getting toxic natos magnum as i didn't want to wait much. I am impressed how comfortable it is, i highly recommend it. Color combo is nice too


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mounted the bracelet yesterday. It was a breeze. 2 links of each side & perfect fit. No further adjustment. Clasp centers nicely which is unusual as Seiko's are 2 links off 6 o' clock side and good most of the time. Fortunately I didn't experience any issues with the screws as you did "Ducka"

Are we the only one's that bought the watch? :-s

I really like the watch. Fits great! Not unwieldy at all and height is very manageable for those that feel timid. Lugs curve beautifully. The bracelet is nice, though I sorta wish it had push button release vs pulling up on the "friction fit" clasp after you lift the lock down bit. Still, great bang-for-the-buck!

Helm sent a nice follow-up email after the sale as well. Very customer oriented company doing the little things that count a lot!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Mine was probably a fluke, it happens. i ll have the replacement links in a few days. Cant wait to put it on a bracelet. Youtube reviews are starting to come out so i imagine they will sell out soon after


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Mounted the bracelet yesterday. It was a breeze. 2 links of each side & perfect fit. No further adjustment. Clasp centers nicely which is unusual as Seiko's are 2 links off 6 o' clock side and good most of the time. Fortunately I didn't experience any issues with the screws as you did "Ducka"
> 
> Are we the only one's that bought the watch? :-s
> 
> ...


Well I bought one too and can echo all your sentiments above. I cannot stop thinking of how great a value this watch is. A lot of folks are missing out on a great buy! And I'm not even really a dive watch guy. I just sold my Steinhart Triton to fund this and I'm much happier now. Usually when I buy a new watch I will view it with a very critical eye and start to nit-pick or find something wrong with it, well one week on the wrist and there is absolutely nothing to complain about. (a rarity for me!) I sized my bracelet just the same as you, 2 links off each side to fit my 7" wrist, easy, peasy! From the unique "suspended box" packaging to the thank-you card, decals, warranty cards, and follow-up thank-you e-mail. Cannot say enough about this brand, doing everything right!

We need to keep this thread "bumped" up to the first page here. And so looking forward to Helms next offering, the Komodo!


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

As everyone is drooling over the Khuraburi and itching to see the Komodo, I have received my Vanuatu, and it is not coming off the wrist! Bump!


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Has there been any news on the Komodo?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ddru said:


> Has there been any news on the Komodo?


I believe the trick is to get on the verge of dispersing the current inventory they just received. Start the Komodo build process, and then have in readying in the pipeline for release when current stocks have dwindled. So seeing the Helm business model of bringing their products to market while keeping a low profile and negating hype, I think the Komodo is a little ways off.

I admire the confidence of Helm in their creativity and eye for market trends and not depending on the consumer pre dollars to bring a great product to market. The Komodo should be very interesting. Just knowing they are doing another watch is all the excitement they need to generate IMHO. I like that!

Go Helm!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I believe the trick is to get on the verge of dispersing the current inventory they just received. Start the Komodo build process, and then have in readying in the pipeline for release when current stocks have dwindled. So seeing the Helm business model of bringing their products to market while keeping a low profile and negating hype, I think the Komodo is a little ways off.
> 
> I admire the confidence of Helm in their creativity and eye for market trends and not depending on the consumer pre dollars to bring a great product to market. The Komodo should be very interesting. Just knowing they are doing another watch is all the excitement they need to generate IMHO. I like that!
> 
> Go Helm!


I dont currently own a Helm but i agree with all your points

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Yesterday "roadie" & I praised the bracelet. Easy fitting & sizing. We both have 7" wrists, and both removed 2 links off each side. This bracelet will fit the stoutest of wrists. The clasp is a friction fit design though it is milled nicely vs stamped. After one flips open the lock one does need to lift firmly by gripping sides of clasp. I certainly can't pull it with a fingernail. This is neither a pro nor con. Push button operation would be nice, but we're winning in price.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> Obris Morgan......
> 
> great quality, a little stiffer than the borealis and but less than ISOfran......tappers from 22mm down to 20mm, which is also nice.....
> 
> ...


Is it that easy to change out the bezel?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Is it that easy to change out the bezel?


Yes

there is actually a video on the helm site, but it's the same process as a SKX - butter knife under the bezel edge, pry gently...tadah!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Cant stop wearing it.
Crystal invisible in this one


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yesterday "roadie" & I praised the bracelet. Easy fitting & sizing. We both have 7" wrists, and both removed 2 links off each side. This bracelet will fit the stoutest of wrists. The clasp is a friction fit design though it is milled nicely vs stamped. After one flips open the lock one does need to lift firmly by gripping sides of clasp. I certainly can't pull it with a fingernail. This is neither a pro nor con. Push button operation would be nice, but we're winning in price.


Excellent shots of the bracelet and clasp. Mine is stiff to open as well, have to be careful not to break a fingernail, but from now on I'll grip the sides of the clasp, Thanks. One can also take note in these great pics of the screwed links, the drilled lugs, the micro adjust on the clasp, the slightly concave underside of the bracelet and the overall heft and quality. There is also an extra bevel on all the links, this isn't just another oyster type that was ordered and thrown on, this is a well thought out design. And when the bracelet is attached to the case there is no edge, lip, or gap. Very top notch!

I'd also like to point out the depth of the case-back, like it was poured into a mold! And this case-back is engraved "Khuraburi" with a model/serial#, so they can't just go putting on any case-back from another model. (for now the Vanautu)


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just when I thought that the dive watch I want didn't exist (and became kind of a forum grouch - sorry for the negativity), I gave the Helm Vanuatu a second look, ordered it and I can't say how happy I am with it. It does some things right that I haven't found in most other micros:

- ISO 6425 compliancy with documentation of overpressure testing
- Fully indexed bezel with real use in mind (those don't come often…)
- Unpretentious looks with serious specs and performance to back it up
- No homage/pretending to be something it's not (even if it takes one or two cues from Sinn)

Plus, it's super legible overall thanks to the white/black contrast, 
has minimal, unflashy grey writing on the dial that won't distract you, 
and the matte black dial doesn't reflect light at any time. 
I like the way you're thinking, HELM, this is some serious stuff!

I won't go into its affordability and excellent price/performance ratio - you all know how good that is. All in all, I think I have found the perfect water/adventure/outdoor tool watch for me! Thanks, HELM, for stepping up the micro game.

Now, some pictures. Been trying out a few different looks today.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> Just when I thought that the dive watch I want didn't exist (and became kind of a forum grouch - sorry for the negativity), I gave the Helm Vanuatu a second look, ordered it and I can't say how happy I am with it. It does some things right that I haven't found in most other micros:
> 
> - ISO 6425 compliancy with documentation of overpressure testing
> - Fully indexed bezel with real use in mind (those don't come often&#8230
> ...


Awesome pics, love seeing it on different straps.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, Diesel!


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Sea-Dog said:


> Just when I thought that the dive watch I want didn't exist (and became kind of a forum grouch - sorry for the negativity), I gave the Helm Vanuatu a second look, ordered it and I can't say how happy I am with it. It does some things right that I haven't found in most other micros:
> 
> - ISO 6425 compliancy with documentation of overpressure testing
> - Fully indexed bezel with real use in mind (those don't come often&#8230
> ...


Congrats and very nice pics! May I ask what nato that is with the orange lines on the outside / black in the middle? That one looks killer!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey guys, I just stumbled upon the HELM Khuraburi - I'm trying to replace a great (looking) watch that the microbrand decided wasn't worth fixing (becsuse they'd done it 3 times already). I've always prefer vintage divers to modern semi-subs but this one has its own thing going on. The price is right, I can get two different bracelets with it, the lume is Nutso, I can get a spare bezel and its got a Seiko movement...

I'm only concerned about the size. I prefer smaller cases, but ... I have a couple smaller cased watches. So maybe its time to branch out? 

Does anyone who owns a Khuraburi have a 7" wrist that they could take a photo of (while wearing the watch?) I'm like 5/8 with no paunch, about 165 lbs. My forearms are pretty muscular but not massive. 

Love to see what it looks like one a wrist of similar proportions. Can't tell if the guys who post wrist shots are all former wrestlers or what. 

I would get the Black face/bezel with the C1 lume - and pick up a an extra Black/orange bezel for the ridiculously reasonable price of $30. I also love that 5-link bracelet for the other model, so I'd grab that too. I've not seen them paired yet - anyone got a Khuraburi on the 5 link bracelet?

Thanks!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I find the Khuraburi wears small, if a little tall - but then I am 6'5", 250 with a 7.5" wrist.....

i I grabbed a couple of bezels as well, along with my blue/white, and currently have the blue/orange bezel on with the regular braclet....

super comfy and REALLY appreciate the number of micro adjustments!


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

saturnphive said:


> Hey guys, I just stumbled upon the HELM Khuraburi - I'm trying to replace a great (looking) watch that the microbrand decided wasn't worth fixing (becsuse they'd done it 3 times already). I've always prefer vintage divers to modern semi-subs but this one has its own thing going on. The price is right, I can get two different bracelets with it, the lume is Nutso, I can get a spare bezel and its got a Seiko movement...
> 
> I'm only concerned about the size. I prefer smaller cases, but ... I have a couple smaller cased watches. So maybe its time to branch out?
> 
> ...


Here you go: 7" wrist, and 5 link "engineer style" bracelet. Wears pretty small, i am used to my daily watch (a helson sd 42) and this looks, wears a lot smaller....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

saturnphive said:


> Hey guys, I just stumbled upon the HELM Khuraburi - I'm trying to replace a great (looking) watch that the microbrand decided wasn't worth fixing (becsuse they'd done it 3 times already). I've always prefer vintage divers to modern semi-subs but this one has its own thing going on. The price is right, I can get two different bracelets with it, the lume is Nutso, I can get a spare bezel and its got a Seiko movement...
> 
> I'm only concerned about the size. I prefer smaller cases, but ... I have a couple smaller cased watches. So maybe its time to branch out?
> 
> ...


I have 7 inch wrist as well. 
It wears great, I would not worry about it.
Here are some odd shots I just took, hope they help you out.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

saturnphive said:


> Hey guys, I just stumbled upon the HELM Khuraburi - I'm trying to replace a great (looking) watch that the microbrand decided wasn't worth fixing (becsuse they'd done it 3 times already). I've always prefer vintage divers to modern semi-subs but this one has its own thing going on. The price is right, I can get two different bracelets with it, the lume is Nutso, I can get a spare bezel and its got a Seiko movement...
> 
> I'm only concerned about the size. I prefer smaller cases, but ... I have a couple smaller cased watches. So maybe its time to branch out?
> 
> ...


7" wrist here.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Another Helm of a day today


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

williamcr said:


> Here you go: 7" wrist, and 5 link "engineer style" bracelet. Wears pretty small, i am used to my daily watch (a helson sd 42) and this looks, wears a lot smaller....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice end link fit. are they solid?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Got my replacement links from helm. Also left 1 link on each side for perfect fit on my 7inch wrist. Love that the clasp doesn't have divers extension and that it does have so many micro adjustment holes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Uh oh. All those 7” wrist shots don’t help me!

I had told myself it was too big for my 7” wrist...

Looks great guys! Keep the temptation coming. If I do succumb it would be a black C3. 

Love to get my hands on a helm. Maybe the Komodo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow wow ow ow ow. Shoot. I'd expected it to look like a dinner plate and it doesn't. At all. In fact it looks like it wears smaller than the Bulova I've got on right now. 

And the most recent review I read said they're working on even more svelte 38mm or 40mm for the Komodo.

I've got a big decision here fellas! 
Pull the trigger on the Helm Khuraburi with all the extras, sit for the total unknown of the Komodo, or save and stalk an Oris Diver 65, which is nothing like this watch, but also infecting my brain like a virus. I'm replacing an NTH Azores, so you may see why the Oris 65 i so tempting. But I think one things for sure, A Helm is definitely in the future. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok if the Komodo is 38-40mm I will hold off for now...

Love what these guys bRing though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone know if something hinky is going on at Helm? 

Their website seems to be only half functional - pages I was able to visit the other day are now missing. I'm trying to buy a Vanuatu plus an extra bezel (something I was able to access earlier this week) but now all of the "accessories" links are dead. There's no "contact us" link on the site - looks like it was removed. Terms of Service and Privacy lead to dead links. They also don't seem to have a facebook page.

Curious...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Anyone know if something hinky is going on at Helm?
> 
> Their website seems to be only half functional - pages I was able to visit the other day are now missing. I'm trying to buy a Vanuatu plus an extra bezel (something I was able to access earlier this week) but now all of the "accessories" links are dead. There's no "contact us" link on the site - looks like it was removed. Terms of Service and Privacy lead to dead links. They also don't seem to have a facebook page.
> 
> Curious...


Seems fine to me. Maybe some maintenance going on. I see the blue dial / orange bezel 10 'o clock crown Khuraburi is now out-of-stock :-!

Go Helm!!!

Full sun pic, so a little washed out, but the AR coating is very effective


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Are you interested in substantively answering the question or just showing off your wrist shot? Contact us link? Working accessories link?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Are you interested in substantively answering the question or just showing off your wrist shot? Contact us link? Working accessories link?


Substantively answering the question? No I'm not the least bit interested thank you. I'm not interested in crying foul over your access problems. I'm not Helms webmaster either. I think showing off a wrist shot is a great thing to do in the midst of a cry of "hinky". If you wanna stir a pot, head over to the Ginault thread.

Maybe the Helm crew beat it out of China in a hurry for some reason - guess we will have to wait and see. I hope everything is alright, don't you?

I called Helm after I saw your post, and they sent me this photo and said they have moved operations into this shop temporarily 'till the heats off. Go to the back of the shop. The password is Ni Hao Ma

I'd try again tomorrow if I were you.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I just heard from Helm. Their site - or at least part of it - was down for most of the day. Not sure if it's back up but they assured me they're working on it.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

This arrived today!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Anyone know if something hinky is going on at Helm?
> 
> Their website seems to be only half functional - pages I was able to visit the other day are now missing. I'm trying to buy a Vanuatu plus an extra bezel (something I was able to access earlier this week) but now all of the "accessories" links are dead. There's no "contact us" link on the site - looks like it was removed. Terms of Service and Privacy lead to dead links. They also don't seem to have a facebook page.
> 
> Curious...


It was working great for me yesterday or two days ago.

As someone without web training who works on a company website...rubs hands together...that could indicate they're making changes. Maybe like, adding a new product and its associated accessories? Updating drop downs to select end links for a new model, etc etc...?

How awesome would it be that I find this brand a week before they launch their latest issue! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just in their site, and everything working fine - accessories thru watches - so not sure about the previously noted "hinkiness".....

looks like all versions 8 versions of the Khuraburi are also available!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

saturnphive said:


> And the most recent review I read said they're working on even more svelte 38mm or 40mm for the Komodo.


Hi, and thanks for that heads-up !

Care to share where you came across that bit of info ???

Am really looking forward to the Komodo ... just love Helm !

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Khuraburi C3 on SS1 w Strapcode ratcheting clasp - 7.3" wrist


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I find this watch extremely comfortable, well balanced, with a melange of colorful bliss :-d Shhhh, I finally took it off for a day to wear my Seiko "blue lagoon" Turtle. Otherwise it's been on my wrist since receiving it, and it was a true struggle to remove it. I really want the Vanuatu now. I just love the Helm company!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I find this watch extremely comfortable, well balanced, with a melange of colorful bliss :-d Shhhh, I finally took it off for a day to wear my Seiko "blue lagoon" Turtle. Otherwise it's been on my wrist since receiving it, and it was a true struggle to remove it. I really want the Vanuatu now. I just love the Helm company!


The blue and orange combo is very sharp. Perfect for the beach!

Enjoy it brother!

I'm holding out for the kamodo.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Blue/orange, crown at 10 now sold out.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

At first it’s been a struggle not to buy the black crown at 4.... looks like a love child of a Holotype and an Aquatimer. 

Now the blue with orange looks killer. Maybe the blue is my summer watch?? 

Oh, a question: do the kinks use a single screw or two?

Thanks
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

solar g-shocker said:


> Oh, a question: do the kinks use a single screw or two?
> 
> Thanks
> Neil
> ...


The links screw in from one side only. You can see the screw head on one side and nothing on the other side. Is this what you mean?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

yes, thanks. Such a cool element that makes sizing the bracelet a dream.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Time for a Helm bump


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> Time for a Helm bump


I'm weakening by the minute... will probably order a blue with orange when I get home

Was wondering the significance of the first part of the bezel ending at around 16-17 minutes... must be a diving thing?? Why not at the 15?

Btw anyone swap the blue and white bezel onto the blue dial with orange hand? It'd be a great option but I think I'd probably never do it...

Best
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Still wearing mine as well.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just ordered a blue with orange, 4 o'clock along with all 4 canvas straps. Thanks all you enablers!! Oh, and I also ordered a blue and an orange rubber straps from Borealis. The painful part is that I won't be in town when they get here....

Neil


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

solar g-shocker said:


> Just ordered a blue with orange, 4 o'clock along with all 4 canvas straps. Thanks all you enablers!! Oh, and I also ordered a blue and an orange rubber straps from Borealis. The painful part is that I won't be in town when they get here....
> 
> Neil


Ha ha ! Congratulations. That's great news! I wish I would have bought all 4 canvas too. It's a great deal "with a watch". Will look forward to your arrival. I don't know why I enjoy this watch so much in this color scheme. It's all color. It's why I moved the bezel to the SW quadrant of the dial. Just looks nice there. LOL


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

saturnphive said:


> Hey guys, I just stumbled upon the HELM Khuraburi - I'm trying to replace a great (looking) watch that the microbrand decided wasn't worth fixing (becsuse they'd done it 3 times already). I've always prefer vintage divers to modern semi-subs but this one has its own thing going on. The price is right, I can get two different bracelets with it, the lume is Nutso, I can get a spare bezel and its got a Seiko movement...
> 
> I'm only concerned about the size. I prefer smaller cases, but ... I have a couple smaller cased watches. So maybe its time to branch out?
> 
> ...


7.3" wrist but somehow watches always look bigger in photos. Here are shots on the differnt helm bracelets and a shark mesh.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I would also suggest a 20mm ratcheting dive clasp from Watchgecko or Strapcode (or one many other microbrands use) since the watch has a fair amount of mass to not wear snug.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

I already have a black / white... broke down and ordered a blue / orange...


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Helm bump!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Can we have some pictures of the Helm canvas straps please?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Can we have some pictures of the Helm canvas straps please?


Yes, would be nice. There are a few pics on their website and I did buy one, but as yet I haven't really wanted to switch from the bracelet.
I gotta say, this watch is just fantastic. Hasn't left my wrist since I got it. Feeling kinda bad for the rest of my collection. haha.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Bump
Any news when we should expect to hear about the Komodo? I am trying really hard to tell myself that I don’t need another 42mm tool diver but the Vanuatu keeps calling my name. Just a little bit smaller may hit my sweet spot


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

WhiteSand said:


> Bump
> Any news when we should expect to hear about the Komodo? I am trying really hard to tell myself that I don't need another 42mm tool diver but the Vanuatu keeps calling my name. Just a little bit smaller may hit my sweet spot


I'm with you. Keep going back and forth to the site but haven't clicked buy yet. The collection is getting too big. Hard to resist the Vanuatu.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Latest review of the Khuraburi:


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks @ProDiver Lightspeed awesomeness on this Vanuatu!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JCartwright77 said:


> Thanks @ProDiver Lightspeed awesomeness on this Vanuatu!!!
> View attachment 13023321


what is that?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking forward to getting the bracelet on this bad boy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Actually, it is an accidental photo I took, when getting a lume shot of my new-used Vanuatu to show a friend. I thought it looked like it was taking a jump to hyperspace.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone seen straps that look like the Helm straps anywhere else?
I ask this because I want one in 20mm. Naturally Helm doesn't sell a 20mm.
(If the Komodo is indeed smaller then perhaps in the future they may.)

I have NOT asked Helm who makes their straps and I wouldn't expect them to tell me. Just wondering if any of you guys have seen straps that you suspect may be the makers of the Helm straps.... so I can find a 20mm green or khaki.

Thanks!

I have received my Vanuatu and it's a great watch! I have not worn it much because I unexpectedly bought a mm300 right at the same time and I can't take the mm off right now.
The only things that I don't love about the Vanuatu are the spring bars (they pop around alot) and the black date window is kinda shiny and sometimes hard to read the date.
Agree with everyone else that it's a great watch and a great bargain. It keeps really really good time so far.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

nolte said:


> Has anyone seen straps that look like the Helm straps anywhere else?
> I ask this because I want one in 20mm. Naturally Helm doesn't sell a 20mm.
> (If the Komodo is indeed smaller then perhaps in the future they may.)
> 
> ...


I am also curious about the good canvas in 20mm that is not overly prices, maybe hadley roma on amazon? I saw wristcandywatchclub has some for $12 but not sure how thick they r.

Regarding spring bars get the ones from twente(0) on ebay or from toxicnatos. You want the ones with 1.1mm ends, 1.8mm for rubber or 2.5mm thick for natos.
Thats what i have and no popping. This is not related to helm, all my seikos did the same with stock bars when on rubber or nato.
Bracelet should be ok with stock bars


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am also curious about the good canvas in 20mm that is not overly prices, maybe hadley roma on amazon? I saw wristcandywatchclub has some for $12 but not sure how thick they r.
> 
> Regarding spring bars get the ones from twente(0) on ebay or from toxicnatos. You want the ones with 1.1mm ends, 1.8mm for bracelet or 2.5mm thick for natos.
> Thats what i have and no popping. This is not related to helm, all my seikos did the same with stock bars


Thanks for the tip on the 1.1mm end springbars.
I intended to try those out on it and see if that helped. I don't think I have an extra pair of them but I have a couple pairs of them on tunas that I could 'borrow' to see if that helped, then order more.
I agree it feels similar to what it feels like when you put a thin spring-bar into a Seiko.
Not to be argumentative but to me it IS related to Helm because these are the spring-bars that came on their watch. If they're drilling the lugs for thicker bars then it would be awesome if they would send a more appropriately-spec'd bar with the watch (like Seiko does.)
I guess it's possible that its a spring-bar tip variation and that not all of them pop around as much. This would really make more sense to me as I would assume more variability in spring-bar quality than machining of the cases.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Nolte, you're saying that the spring bars that came on your Helm are too small for the lug hole? 

DuckaDiesel, you're saying that the ends are 1.1mm in your Helm (which model?)

I've only tried the ones that came on the nato....they are snug. I thought the ones on the bracelet looked a little different, but will have to check...

Neil


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Nolte, you're saying that the spring bars that came on your Helm are too small for the lug hole?
> 
> DuckaDiesel, you're saying that the ends are 1.1mm in your Helm (which model?)
> 
> ...


I have a Khuraburi and both the rubber strap and nato with provided spring bars were making the bars click since i wear my watch tight.
I had the same problem with my seiko monster and baby tuna. This is why i had shoulder-less bars with 1.1 thick ends that i then used and they solved the issue. With that said the provided bars do not make the noise with the bracelet since the end links fit tight and do not move around obviously. 
Also my helm came with two types of bars, one have 0.8mm ends and the other 1.1mm. I measured with calipers and if you put them side by side you can tell which one is which.
They both were clicking when wearing nato or rubber. To fix this, I use the shoulders-less bars which i bought from toxicnatos.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

so, why would someone use the 0.8mm ends if they are too small for the holes?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

OK I checked the springbars and the bars that came with the watch are 1.2mm tip / 1.8mm shaft.
They're the same size as the Toxicnato 'slimfats' that I use on my tunas to get better NATO clearance.
They both have a relatively square tip. I tried the toxicnatos just for kicks and they still pop around alot. 
I tried some OEM Seiko bars (rounder tip but same diameter 1.1 - 1.2 mm) and they did the same thing.

I guess it's possible that the hole just isnt drilled 'deep enough' to avoid that popping. I'm not sure. It's not something that I've really thought about or have any experience with correcting. This is not the first watch I've had that's had spring-bars that pop around. It's not a deal breaker. I don't consider it to be a defect. I don't suspect that they will fail. It's just a minor pet peeve.

EDIT corrected measurement on bar tip.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JCartwright77 said:


> Actually, it is an accidental photo I took, when getting a lume shot of my new-used Vanuatu to show a friend. I thought it looked like it was taking a jump to hyperspace.


Ha ha, A very cool photo! I see it as you do ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I have a Khuraburi and both the rubber strap and nato with provided spring bars were making the bars click since i wear my watch tight.
> I had the same problem with my seiko monster and baby tuna. This is why i had shoulder-less bars with 1.1 thick ends that i then used and they solved the issue. With that said the provided bars do not make the noise with the bracelet since the end links fit tight and do not move around obviously.
> Also my helm came with two types of bars, one have 0.8mm ends and the other 1.1mm. I measured with calipers and if you put them side by side you can tell which one is which.
> They both were clicking when wearing nato or rubber. To fix this, I use the shoulders-less bars which i bought from toxicnatos.


Why don't you drop Helm a line and ask about the spring bars before all owners start freaking out and measuring (dwelling) on the spring bars, and simulating clicking 

It's interesting, and good for me, coz after 10+ years of WISsin, I don't pay much attention to some aspects that seem to drive people nuts with their watches. Still don't understand the "noisy rotor" of the 9105 that keeps people awake at night LOL

I'm loving' my Helm. Been back on the wrist all weekend.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That's how I started out with mine for a day or two, then switched to blue Helm canvas, and then onto the great fitting bracelet. What a kit!

Looks great. Hope you find it as fulfilling as I do 



solar g-shocker said:


> Looking forward to getting the bracelet on this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> Has anyone seen straps that look like the Helm straps anywhere else?
> I ask this because I want one in 20mm. Naturally Helm doesn't sell a 20mm.
> (If the Komodo is indeed smaller then perhaps in the future they may.)
> 
> ...


Maybe these?

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/canvas-quick-release-watch-bands










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Regarding the springbars issue ...

What version is your Vanuatu ?

According to the Helm site, the V1 models have springbars with 0.8mm tips, while the later versions and Khuraburi come with springbars with 1.2mm tips ( same size as those on the Rolex Subs).

SB1-V1 SPRING BARS

Set of four spring bars to attach straps or bracelets to the first generation HELM Vanuatu.

SPECIFICATIONS:


Central Diameter: 2.0 mm
Full Length: 25 mm

Compressed Length: 21.7 mm

Tip Diameter: 0.8 mm
Quantity: 4 Spring Bars

SB1 SPRING BARS

Set of four spring bars to attach straps or bracelets to the HELM Vanuatu or Khuraburi. (Note: If you own the first generation Vanuatu, please purchase the SB1-V1 spring bars, further below.)

SPECIFICATIONS:


Central Diameter: 2.0 mm
Full Length: 25 mm

Compressed Length: 21.7 mm

Tip Diameter: 1.2 mm
Quantity: 4 Spring Bars




If that is indeed the case, those bars with the 1.1 mm tips would also probably be a bit loose, no ?

Regards,


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe these?
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/canvas-quick-release-watch-bands
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, those are quite a bit thinner and the grain is much smoother. They're not bad straps for the price but I'm looking for something more similar to the Helm than what they are.

Helm is green and Barton is grey:


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> Regarding the springbars issue ...
> 
> What version is your Vanuatu ?
> 
> According to the Helm site, the V1 models have springbars with 0.8mm tips, while the later versions and Khuraburi come with springbars with 1.2mm tips ( same size as those on the Rolex Subs).


My mistake on the earlier measure. Mine (Vanuatu V4) are 1.2mm tip. My post initially was regarding the stock Helm bars which are consistent with the specs you posted for later Vanuatu.
I also had tried the Toxicnato slimfats that were suggested to me by DuckaDiesel because they corrected the popping for him. They were no different to me than the stock Helm bars.

I measured the Helm lug width and found it to be a few thousandths wider than a few of my other watches. I noticed that the Helm bars and the Toxic slimfats both had quite a bit of play or wobble in the fit between the main body and the tip.
I found another watch with slightly wider lug width that does NOT pop around and I pulled the spring-bars from that watch and put them on my Helm and they do not pop around at all. It's 'corrected' for me. These particular bars happen to be 0.8mm tip bars, but they do not wobble around at all in installed with the thick canvas strap. I'm saving the Helm bars in a labelled baggie to use with the bracelet.
I understand that someone may be concerned about using a springbar that is 'off-spec' with tips either too small or too big but I can't get these to budge and I am comfortable and confident with them in my watch.

My problem did not appear to be related to the tip fitting into the hole in the lug, but instead just with tolerances in the bars themselves when expanded to a slightly longer length. I guess.

*I don't mean to be dismissive of any further interest at all, and if anyone finds this post while searching this watch with this particular 'character,' then I would wholeheartedly invite you to PM me to continue the discussion. We can discuss either by PM or by creating another appropriate thread.

I would say this regardless if mine had been 'corrected' or not, as I do not wish to derail this thread or upset anyone. Most people reading or posting in this thread didn't come here to read an extensive discussion on an unrelated subject.

I do not believe this to be a 'flaw' with Helm watches.
*
Thanks for the help you guys!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> Thanks for the reply, those are quite a bit thinner and the grain is much smoother. They're not bad straps for the price but I'm looking for something more similar to the Helm than what they are.
> 
> Helm is green and Barton is grey:












https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-22-mm-M...hash=item44142957f7:m:mB7bxbxz5NgRHipcjPK8HzA


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-22-mm-M...hash=item44142957f7:m:mB7bxbxz5NgRHipcjPK8HzA


Resco canvas straps are thick, rugged and durable. I highly recommend.

https://rescoinstruments.com/collections/straps/products/canvas


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Resco canvas straps are thick, rugged and durable. I highly recommend.
> 
> https://rescoinstruments.com/collections/straps/products/canvas


resco are leather backed, so not comparable to all canvas


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

nolte said:


> My mistake on the earlier measure. Mine (Vanuatu V4) are 1.2mm tip. My post initially was regarding the stock Helm bars which are consistent with the specs you posted for later Vanuatu.
> *
> I do not believe this to be a 'flaw' with Helm watches.
> *


On a somewhat similar topic, has anyone tried installing the Vanuatu bracelet using the 1.2mm tip springbar ? Im only managing to successfully have one side engaging fully into the lug hole and it seems there is around a quarter to half a millimeter error in spacing between the other lug hole and spring bar tip. 
Id be interested to know anyone's experience to find out if the tolerances on my particular piece are somehow off.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't even unwrapped the bracelet for mine yet, sorry.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I was not, this is why I figured they sent the 0.8mm tip spring bars and even installed them in endlinks ahead of time. 
0.8mm tip will not move around and mess up lug holes with the bracelet due to tight endlink fit, they do not move at all, so I think it is fine.
Someone can ask them if they want but I am pretty sure



naihet said:


> On a somewhat similar topic, has anyone tried installing the Vanuatu bracelet using the 1.2mm tip springbar ? Im only managing to successfully have one side engaging fully into the lug hole and it seems there is around a quarter to half a millimeter error in spacing between the other lug hole and spring bar tip.
> Id be interested to know anyone's experience to find out if the tolerances on my particular piece are somehow off.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having a problem. When I received my Khuraburi the first thing I did was to install the bracelet. Went on much easier than expected without any play or clicking at the end link. Fits perfect.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Any new information on Komodo?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

RNHC said:


> Any new information on Komodo?


I did ask back in early Feb. when I was inquiring about the Khuraburi. Matt was tight-lipped and said nothing.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Some pics on bracelet and canvas
















































Those last two look nearly identical to me (blue-green colorblind). If the stitching was the same I'd have thought they were the same strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Khuraburi currently running +4 to +7 s.p.d. as per the "toolwatch" app.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I made a mistake of not buying canvas straps with my helm but I found some cheap on wristcandywatchclub. $12 each, 3mm thick.
I dont want to remove my bracelet yet so here it is on my steinhart. 
They have 20 and 22mm and fit 2.5mm spring bars
First time canvas for me, very comfortable...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Some pics on bracelet and canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the Helm straps come from China as well? Or are the shipped from the States?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Do the Helm straps come from China as well? Or are the shipped from the States?


China


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Vanuatu on tropic rubber strap.
Helm bump!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

They shipped with the watch...much cheaper that way as well. The blue one needs some breaking in, but I imagine that's pretty normal....

Neil


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you kindly for the pics. I intend to do same eventually...Buy all 4 straps!



solar g-shocker said:


> Some pics on bracelet and canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

nolte said:


> Has anyone seen straps that look like the Helm straps anywhere else?
> I ask this because I want one in 20mm. Naturally Helm doesn't sell a 20mm.
> (If the Komodo is indeed smaller then perhaps in the future they may.)


Turns out this is correct!
Komodo will have 20mm lugs, and Helm has plans for 20mm straps.

This info direct from Helm in email fwiw.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My Helm Vanuatu was supposed to be delivered yesterday. DHL failed! It arrived at the regional facility which is 2 hours from my house at 10:14am. Left there at 10:58am and says it was delivered at 11:23am. Which is impossible. Says it was signed for by ___________. Nobody. My security cameras show no delivery attempts were made. Hopefully they can get this straightened out!! I called them yesterday and they have no updates. 🤬


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy that sucks. I am so sorry. Hopefully it is a simpler error and it shows up.

Good luck


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> My Helm Vanuatu was supposed to be delivered yesterday. DHL failed! It arrived at the regional facility which is 2 hours from my house at 10:14am. Left there at 10:58am and says it was delivered at 11:23am. Which is impossible. Says it was signed for by ___________. Nobody. My security cameras show no delivery attempts were made. Hopefully they can get this straightened out!! I called them yesterday and they have no updates. 郎


That is why I refuse to do business with anyone who still ships with DHL. I have never had anything good happen with anything they have had in their possession, including my original Vanuatu V2 they still have never located.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

MadMex said:


> That is why I refuse to do business with anyone who still ships with DHL. I have never had anything good happen with anything they have had in their possession, including my original Vanuatu V2 they still have never located.


Bad part, it's not only the watch. I ordered it with both bezels, a leather strap and the SS2 bracelet. I have a vacation coming up that I was hoping to use it diving on next week, too. Hopefully it get sorted out on Monday.

I can't stop looking at pics and watching videos of this watch. It checks every box of the perfect watch for me!!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just read through this whole thread. These watches are a little big for what I’m looking for but I can’t wait to see what they have in store for the Komodo. Helm looks like they are producing a lot of watch for the money and they look great.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Tycho Brahe said:


> I would also suggest a 20mm ratcheting dive clasp from Watchgecko or Strapcode (or one many other microbrands use) since the watch has a fair amount of mass to not wear snug.


Does that clasp stay put when extended? Or does it retract by simply pushing it back in.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> Bad part, it's not only the watch. I ordered it with both bezels, a leather strap and the SS2 bracelet. I have a vacation coming up that I was hoping to use it diving on next week, too. Hopefully it get sorted out on Monday.
> 
> I can't stop looking at pics and watching videos of this watch. It checks every box of the perfect watch for me!!


I had a similar thing happen. I ordered my Khuraburi to be delivered when I was going thinking DHL or the post office would hold it. They left it at my front door. 
I called DHL who said that at some prior point I authorized them to leave any package that was to be signed for, at my house. I was on vacation but was lucky that it was still there two days later when I asked a friend to look for it. DHL could not say when I authorized it but said that it was not correct to say that the package was signed for when all they did was leave it there. I have only had a couple of packages delivered by DHL and all have not been good experiences

Fingers crossed for you!!
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> I had a similar thing happen. I ordered my Khuraburi to be delivered when I was going thinking DHL or the post office would hold it. They left it at my front door.
> I called DHL who said that at some prior point I authorized them to leave any package that was to be signed for, at my house. I was on vacation but was lucky that it was still there two days later when I asked a friend to look for it. DHL could not say when I authorized it but said that it was not correct to say that the package was signed for when all they did was leave it there. I have only had a couple of packages delivered by DHL and all have not been good experiences
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!
> ...


Thanks, Neil!

Brights side, Helm is an amazing company!! I reached out to them to let them know what was going on and they said if it doesn't get sorted out that they'll get another package sent out. I'm hoping that DHL just makes it right and finds my watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s great service. 

I had a package go missing once (or maybe never shipped) from a different company and they did the same thing to send a replacement. 

At least you can breathe easy now knowing you are in good hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt @Helm knows that my story too. Let us know how it gets sorted.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> I just read through this whole thread. These watches are a little big for what I'm looking for but I can't wait to see what they have in store for the Komodo. Helm looks like they are producing a lot of watch for the money and they look great.


Can't say enough about this brand. Here's the Khuraburi on my 7" wrist. I wouldn't go any larger than this and the fit is perfect. Haven't worn anything else since this arrived and my collection includes Oris and Steinhart.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

nolte said:


> Turns out this is correct!
> Komodo will have 20mm lugs, and Helm has plans for 20mm straps.
> 
> This info direct from Helm in email fwiw.


Did they give any hint about a timeline?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

WhiteSand said:


> Did they give any hint about a timeline?


They hinted but cautioned that the time frame was the thing that could change. The watch will have 20mm lugs, they plan to release straps.
Likely some time after summer on the release of the watch. I have no idea when we will see pics of protos etc.

They did say the straps may be available before the watch, but that's prolly not too exciting to anyone but me.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

HELM bump. Some Khuraburi models are sold out and the blue canvas strap is also sold out. Get one soon if you're on the fence.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

nolte said:


> They hinted but cautioned that the time frame was the thing that could change. The watch will have 20mm lugs, they plan to release straps.
> Likely some time after summer on the release of the watch. I have no idea when we will see pics of protos etc.
> 
> They did say the straps may be available before the watch, but that's prolly not too exciting to anyone but me.


I still love the way Helm operates. I like the tight lip approach. They have 2 beautiful offerings to clear out of the pipeline, and the Komodo is in the works and can keep everyone guessing! No front money. Just confident (and brave) pioneers with an outstanding value packed offering!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Lovin' the Helm!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Still wearing mine non stop.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got things sorted out today and got my Vanuatu!

While I was checking the mail yesterday a DHL van pulled up to my neighbors house. Out rolled a rather rotund fellow. I confronted the man and immediately noticed he had a few screws loose. I asked him if he had attempted to deliver a package the previous Friday and he said he was looking for my delivery. Long story short, this low IQd man left a package that required delivery at a home with a for sale sign in the front yard that is no longer inhabited and the package was nowhere to be found. Needless to say, I was furious.

Lucky for me, the realtor made a visit to the home on Saturday and placed the package inside the home. Why he didn't bring it to my house is beyond me.

Anyways, I got the watch today...finally!! I must say that Helm's customer service is beyond reproach!! Daily I received messages from Matt asking if I had received the watch yet. I cannot say enough about how much that means!

The entire package of their watch is far and above any other microbrand that I have owned. From Squale, Steinhart, Resco, and several others...never have I encountered packaging and quality that I have from Helm!!

The watch is top notch! The packing was superb. The bracelet is hefty and balanced. The bezel is tight and precise. The lume is excellent. I could go on and on.

I'll be buying more Helm watches no doubt! The value that they offer is far and above any other brand that I have owned...and I have owned several.

This watch has everything I love about a diver: drilled lugs (absolutely love this), brushed finish, lumed bezel with a firm yet positive clicking action, date window, military'esque appearance, Sapphire crystal, and a little bit of chunkiness. Overall, the perfect package for me that I am having a tough time finding any negatives with.

Time to start putting my other watches up for sale. 

I'm one happy camper!!

I opted for the SS2 bracelet and glad I did! This thing is great! Very nicely weighted, manly and robust.

Cheers!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Finally got things sorted out today and got my Vanuatu!
> 
> While I was checking the mail yesterday a DHL van pulled up to my neighbors house. Out rolled a rather rotund fellow. I confronted the man and immediately noticed he had a few screws loose. I asked him if he had attempted to deliver a package the previous Friday and he said he was looking for my delivery. Long story short, this low IQd man left a package that required delivery at a home with a for sale sign in the front yard that is no longer inhabited and the package was nowhere to be found. Needless to say, I was furious.
> 
> ...


Oh wow now that is a combination of retarded individuals. Some people... glad you resolved the puzzle


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh wow now that is a combination of retarded individuals. Some people... glad you resolved the puzzle


Indeed it was. Glad there was a happy ending.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My word. What a tale. I’m glad it got to it’s appreciative owner without too much delay. 

Part of what sets watches apart from basic time tellers is their stories...this one now has a good story. 

Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Since I do own the original and also version 2 in orange, I figured I'd check in! Though the blue, orange dial is calling my name the funding gods would presently dictate otherwise ;-( . I'm hoping that I'll still have a shot come April to satisfy my blue/orange JONES, so I would now request that everyone in WIS land go into a "holding pattern" in regards to using your respective powers of purchase until I get my blue/orange version dialed in for myself come Mid-April! Your absolute compliance is appreciated ;-) . Here's a few pict. of the orange/black dial I do have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While there admittedly was not an absolute compliance (actually not even close ;-) ) I apparently squeezed under the "sold out" wire and placed my order for my dial of choice the blue/orange, hand crank @ the 4, and will be adding the Khuaburi to my ever growing family tree of Helm timekeepers. This geometrically styled beast of a diver is headed state side and can't wait to see it!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Escaping the rip current in my Helm


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Wearing the Vanuatu today! Got the other bezel w black insert from Hank the other day but now I think I'm just gonna keep it like this....
Listed the blue Khuraburi as its not getting enough wrist time since I picked up the black.
(see earlier post)
All things Helm Thread (Including the Khuraburi and Vanuatu) - Page 26


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

That stainless bezel is gorgeous! Might have to do the same and get an extra bezel.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

HELM bump. 4 styles of the Khuraburi now sold out. (temporarily out of stock)


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought the Khuraburi when I pulled the trigger about a month ago. When it arrived, I dug it more than I thought I would, it's just so great to wear, and it looks fantastic. It really hasn't made way for anything else, at least until the Vanuatu showed up two weeks later. I should not have waited as they are both so well executed, and +/- 2 spd to boot. I'm late to the party, but happy I made it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Looking good DMC and Mototime!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

roadie said:


> Looking good DMC and Mototime!


Thanks buddy 

Tapawatch


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m a Helm convert. Best value of any watch brand I have owned!!

That said, I’m considering a Kurabhuri. In everyone’s opinion that had both that and the Vanuatu (which I own), would you say the Kurabhuri wears larger/taller, about the same or smaller/shorter?

Can’t wait to see the Komodo when it comes out!

Thanks!!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'm a Helm convert. Best value of any watch brand I have owned!!
> 
> That said, I'm considering a Kurabhuri. In everyone's opinion that had both that and the Vanuatu (which I own), would you say the Kurabhuri wears larger/taller, about the same or smaller/shorter?
> 
> ...


As a recent, enthusiastic Helm adopter, I am also totally impressed by the value, they're great. The Khuraburi is definitely taller, and the domed crystal adds to the perception of height. But, the diameter is a bit less, around 42mm for the case and 43mm bezel I believe. It's pretty chunky and the faceted, beefy bracelet really adds to that, but it complements the design for great wrist presence, pictures don't lie. These Helms do match the hype, and I'm extremely happy I was able to get them.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Mototime said:


> As a recent, enthusiastic Helm adopter, I am also totally impressed by the value, they're great. The Khuraburi is definitely taller, and the domed crystal adds to the perception of height. But, the diameter is a bit less, around 42mm for the case and 43mm bezel I believe. It's pretty chunky and the faceted, beefy bracelet really adds to that, but it complements the design for great wrist presence, pictures don't lie. These Helms do match the hype, and I'm extremely happy I was able to get them.


The Vanuatu is a 42mm Case and 43mm bezel. I know the Kurabhuri is a little taller, but with the shorter lugs and seemingly smaller dial I was curious how it wore compared to the Vanuatu.

For reference, I ordered the Vanuatu with the SS2 bracelet that comes with the Kurabhuri. It's a perfect pairing IMO. My only gripe is the micro adjustment is difficult to finagle. I prefer a oyster style bracelet. And the Helm bracelet, albeit a bit chunky, is far and above most (maybe even all) Seiko bracelets I have owned. Not to mention many other brands in even in the $1000+ range. It kind of reminds me of the bracelet of the Pelagos a little. Only if it had the Pelagos buckle would it be extremely amazing. The build quality is top notch!

To me, Helm is proving that when buying many other brands that you're paying for the name.

*Helm, if you're reading this...please don't change your market and pricing! It's spot on!! Oh, and make a buckle like the one on the Pelagos. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Oh, and make a buckle like the one on the Pelagos. Thanks!
> 
> ]


I'm sure that's cheap, lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm working in Vanuatu now - does anyone know what Helm's connection was - why they named the watch after the country?

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

soukchai said:


> I'm working in Vanuatu now - does anyone know what Helm's connection was - why they named the watch after the country?
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'm a Helm convert. Best value of any watch brand I have owned!!
> 
> That said, I'm considering a Kurabhuri. In everyone's opinion that had both that and the Vanuatu (which I own), would you say the Kurabhuri wears larger/taller, about the same or smaller/shorter?
> 
> ...


Hey, the Khuraburi and Vanuatu are pretty comparable. I originally thought the Khuraburi might be too tall, but I don't wear it on a NATO and it's proportions are great.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Threw it on my favorite homemade Horween today. Why didn't I think of this sooner??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> Threw it on my favorite homemade Horween today. Why didn't I think of this sooner??


You've come a full 360 from your Squale obsession it looks like ;-) Congrats!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Can anyone put a Vanuatu side by side with a Seiko Monster? I’m curious how the two compare size wise.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> You've come a full 360 from your Squale obsession it looks like ;-) Congrats!


Yessir. I have. Still miss my old Opaco Blue 1521 tho.

I went Pelagos. Sold it. 
SeaDweller 4K. Sold it. 
Back to Resco. Sold it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> Yessir. I have. Still miss my old Opaco Blue 1521 tho.
> 
> I went Pelagos. Sold it.
> SeaDweller 4K. Sold it.
> Back to Resco. Sold it.


OMG! That's incredible! That is a 360, and finding such pleasure in a very reasonably priced China made diver, though from an awesome company. I would dub thee a true WIS after such an adventure 

RD

BTW, the Khuraburi is fantastic! For many years I would have been scared off by the height specs but the watch wears just wonderfully to me. One the most comfortable and balanced watches I have owned considering its build. (flat 7" wrist). The bracelet is excellent as well, which of course you already have on the Vanuatu.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

"*KHURABURI BEAUTY"

*






















...The BEST pmw Diver micro brand Timepiece... ❤


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Can anyone put a Vanuatu side by side with a Seiko Monster? I'm curious how the two compare size wise.


I can't put them wide by side. But I have owned several monsters in my WIS journey.

The Vanuatu is taller IMO. Longer lug to lug and heavier.

I'll see if I can dig up an old pic on a monster on my wrist.


----------



## tefouane88 (Apr 16, 2018)

New HELM member. Just received my khuraburi today. My Vanuatu is on its way to France. It's an amazing watch. Love it!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

My Khuraburi should be here tomorrow, I'm very excited!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Horgh said:


> My Khuraburi should be here tomorrow, I'm very excited!


Great! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice watches fella's Helm is such a good value. Teaching the other micros how to do it and still be very affordable.


----------



## tefouane88 (Apr 16, 2018)

Here it is! Nice family pic!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

tefouane88 said:


> Here it is! Nice family pic!


Very impressive sync sir! I also own that Seiko.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

roadie said:


> Great! You won't be disappointed.


Got my Khuraburi today, what a gorgeous watch! Unfortunately, I think my got damaged during shipping, as it arrived dead. I can't get it to wind, the seconds hand will move as long as I'm shaking the watch, but stops as soon as I stop. Manual winding does nothing. Granted, I'm fairly new to automatics, but I think that's not a good sign. I reached out to Helm to see what to do next. Pretty sad


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Vanuatu on a custom Nubuck Leather NATO by "Peter"


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Got my delivery last week and just recently finding a little time to take some pict.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Good Khuraburi to all !!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I just want to give credit and send a thanks to Helm for immediately addressing the issue with my dead-on-arrival Khuraburi. They had a replacement in the mail before I woke up the next morning, no questions asked, AND are paying for me to ship the broken watch back to them. Fantastic customer service, can't go wrong with this one folks!


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Desk diving for casual Friday


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Back at "the Helm" after wrestling a "Hammerhead" off my wrist...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How do you find they compare in size and wear?

I have thought the taller sides of the KB probably will make it wear bigger?

Still think it’s not quite perfect for me size wise and that I should hold out for the mysterious Komodo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I got the replacement Khuraburi, no damage in shipping this time! Got it on the bracelet, I LOVE the weight and feel. Fits my 6.5" wrist like a dream. I had a bit of an issue with the bracelet having a bit of movement on the upper part of the watch where it attaches, the bracelet end had play against the watch and made a bit of metal-on-metal noise. I shimmed it with some strips of packing tape (invisible from the outside), and all is well now. Anyone else have this issue?

I love this watch so much that I just ordered the Vanuatu. Someone hide my credit card if they come out with another model!


----------



## jnaut1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Horgh said:


> I got the replacement Khuraburi, no damage in shipping this time! Got it on the bracelet, I LOVE the weight and feel. Fits my 6.5" wrist like a dream. I had a bit of an issue with the bracelet having a bit of movement on the upper part of the watch where it attaches, the bracelet end had play against the watch and made a bit of metal-on-metal noise. I shimmed it with some strips of packing tape (invisible from the outside), and all is well now. Anyone else have this issue?!


Sorry to hear that. Mine fits perfectly.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

jnaut1 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Mine fits perfectly.


It's ok, I'm not upset about it. The other side has a tiny amount of play too, but not enough to make any noise. The shimmed side is now pretty stable/quiet. I had the bracelet "professionally" installed so I'm assuming it's just manufacturing tolerances of the bracelet that are off. I think it's a stamped part (the end links), so I could see it happen.


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Almost a week of owning Khuraburi. Such a beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Kriticar said:


> Almost a week of owning Khuraburi. Such a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Glad it arrived safely to the motherland. Looks good on you. Wear it well


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Kriticar said:


> Almost a week of owning Khuraburi. Such a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

@DuckaDiesel Bro, I owe you a pivo or dva piva  

@ms55 thank you, I most certainly will. 

Btw the most common thing that is happening to me while wearing Khuraburi is that people comment “you’re wearing it wrong/upside down” cuz the crown is on 10 o’clock.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Kriticar said:


> @DuckaDiesel Bro, I owe you a pivo or dva piva
> 
> @ms55 thank you, I most certainly will.
> 
> ...


Haha about the crown. 
Sounds good za pivo.
Mine says hi


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Holiday time with a very comfortable blue canvas strap


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I luv it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Kriticar said:


> I luv it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vrh slika!

Chudi me da ti jos niko od Amera nije rekao da se ne slikas dok vozis. 
A onda kliknes na njega i on stavlja sliku sa satovima i pushkama pored bebe.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Good sunday and good Khuraburi to everyone!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Khuraburi on Erikas mn strap










Probably my favorite crown, love how chunky and well executed it is.
The way it reflects light is amazing.


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

in the mountain or at the sea the khuraburi is a great companion for adventures


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

How well does the pvd on the bezel of the vanuatu hold up?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> How well does the pvd on the bezel of the vanuatu hold up?


where are you seeing a pvd bezel?


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I thought the Vanuatu had a pvd bezel insert.



taike said:


> dennisbible said:
> 
> 
> > How well does the pvd on the bezel of the vanuatu hold up?
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> I thought the Vanuatu had a pvd bezel insert.


sorry, you're right. i thought they were aluminum. i got the silver, and it's scratched to ......


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

taike said:


> sorry, you're right. i thought they were aluminum. i got the silver, and it's scratched to ......


I got a little nick in mine as well, but that was my fault. Still, it can definitely scratch pretty easily.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Only 2 versions of the Khuraburi left in stock (May 18 '18), then you'll have to wait 'til the fall or later for new stock. So glad I got one- worn every day! And they are also working on the Komodo.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

roadie said:


> Only 2 versions of the Khuraburi left in stock (May 18 '18), then you'll have to wait 'til the fall or later for new stock. So glad I got one- worn every day! And they are also working on the Komodo.


Are there any early mockups of the Komodo? Or any specs?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

roadie said:


> Only 2 versions of the Khuraburi left in stock (May 18 '18), then you'll have to wait 'til the fall or later for new stock. So glad I got one- worn every day! And they are also working on the Komodo.


That's great news! I'm wanting a Vanuatu now, but keeping putting it off. Hopefully that one has reached more wrists since it's inception, and inventory will remain steady.

No rush on the Komodo either at this point. Plenty going on in watch land. Since I know I really like what Helm does, I can look forward to the "pleasant surprise" later.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

My Vanuatu V4 arrived today. I immediately put it on the BC model 317.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy moley I thought I was the chief Helm cheerleader. I have a gen II Van and the original orange/black 4 o'clock Khuraburi. The Van has taken over my wrist. I rarely even open my watch box now. If all micro conducted their business and cranked out watches as good as Helm, we would all starve to death.

RMD

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Holy moley I thought I was the chief Helm cheerleader. I have a gen II Van and the original orange/black 4 o'clock Khuraburi. The Van has taken over my wrist. I rarely even open my watch box now. If all micro conducted their business and cranked out watches as good as Helm, we would all starve to death.
> 
> RMD
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


And I'll rave about them along side of you. Kinda feeling guilty about not not wearing any of my other 12 watches. Very hard to take the Khuraburi off the wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Vanuatus are all gone now, and only 2 variety of previous model Khuraburi. WOW! I missed the Vanuatu again :-(
'
Congrats Helm!!!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Vanuatus are all gone now, and only 2 variety of previous model Khuraburi. WOW! I missed the Vanuatu again :-(
> '
> Congrats Helm!!!


There were some recent YouTube reviews that probably caused a surge in sales. Definitely deserved.


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Some preliminary thoughts on my Khuraburi Black Dial, C3, Crown at 4:00 received yesterday...

Stipulations:
1. It's a Big, Tall, Heavy Diver Tool Watch with no "bright, shiny objects" on it, except the Sapphire crystal & Bezel Insert.
2. Yes, I bought it because I wanted to try out a #1. My wrist size is about 7-1/4 in. most of the time.

So, I've been wearing it about a day. The bracelet is still in its wraps. It weighs more than the watch head (116 grams vs 104 grams). I can normally handle about 125 grams hanging off my right wrist (yes, I'm a lefty) for extended periods, so I threw an old 22mm Archer Seat Belt Nylon Strap with the metal keepers cut off on it for the test drive. That's my personal peeve, so if you love heavy bracelet hardware, forgive me wimping out on you.

I'm including some photos. Some have my notes added.

To keep this brief (Ha, Ha), it's the "Little Things":

1. All soft Satin Brushing on Case, Bezel, Back, the works. No Polished surfaces. Toolish, Practical, Businesslike.
2. Slightly domed Sapphire crystal and flat Sapphire Bezel Insert on 42.5mm overall diameter...impressive, eye-catching, like a submarine porthole, man.
3. 8mm, let me say that again, 8mm CROWN...Woot, Woot !! You can grab that thing, Baby.
4. Packaging presentation/ Customer Service...Check the photo. Individual DOCUMENTED Pessure Testing, for gosh sakes...And they actually sent me an email to track the darn thing thru CHINA, before it even left for the U.S..
5. This baby is TALL, MAN...16mm is quite a stack of steel, but Hey, it's a Tool Watch, it means business, and it actually rides OK for me on the NATO RAF strap. Your mileage may vary.
6. Dial Logo & WR/Auto Printing - All color matched to Dial Color, so they are hard to read, but makes a kind of "Stealth" impression. Interesting, says Hey, we don't feel the need to turn our Dial Logo into a tacky billboard...subtle even...still thinking about this.
7. Bezel Movement - My alignment is fine, but I'm not an alignment freak. Bezel motion is right for a tool diver, and trust me, you will have no trouble grabbing that thing, even with mittens on.
8. Last but not least...LUME - LUME - LUME !!!...Mine is the Black/Black C3. If you're a Lumaholic, you're gonna have a real good time spending the night with old Khuraburi...lasts all night, Bezel holds up well, though, as usual, not quite as strong as the Dial/Hands...the different planes of Bezel vs Dial REALLY look cool at night. Walk outside in the sun for 30 seconds, and you'll get what you see in my attached photo...folks sitting next to you in the theatre may be asking you to cover your wrist please.

I'll let another member do the detailed breakdown. I bought the Khura as a kind of lark, wondering how the heck they got all this stuff into 300 Bucks. Now it kind of feels like a blind date that turned out, Hey, pretty much fun so far.

Have a great Menorial Day Holiday Weekend, all....Charlie


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice pics and a great write-up Fridayos. So, is it a keeper? Mine hasn't left my wrist in 3 months, just sailed home from the big island too.


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

roadie said:


> Nice pics and a great write-up Fridayos. So, is it a keeper? Mine hasn't left my wrist in 3 months, just sailed home from the big island too.


Don't know yet. I promised the Boss I would keep it down at three, and it's got some pretty good competition...so stay tuned on that. I left a couple of other pix off my post by mistake, so I'm attaching here (hopefully)...wanted to show the amazing total package, with all the little stuff that makes a watch company be a cut above the rest...like heat sealing the holes in that included NATO RAF style strap so they don't stretch out, and making it a heavy 1.3mm, not a flimsy half-millimeter. It's all that little stuff that watch nuts love....


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Fridayos said:


> Don't know yet. I promised the Boss I would keep it down at three, and it's got some pretty good competition...so stay tuned on that. I left a couple of other pix off my post by mistake, so I'm attaching here (hopefully)...wanted to show the amazing total package, with all the little stuff that makes a watch company be a cut above the rest...like heat sealing the holes in that included NATO RAF style strap so they don't stretch out, and making it a heavy 1.3mm, not a flimsy half-millimeter. It's all that little stuff that watch nuts love....
> View attachment 13167103
> View attachment 13167105


Yup, amazing value from Helm. I did the same pic and write-up on FB (Affordable watches/divers and others)


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Those were great photos. And yes, I think Helm is my favorite microbrand. Though Scurfa is a super close second.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

I just noticed that the Vanuatu is out of stock until late fall/early winter. Does that mean they will be focusing on releasing the long awaited and often speculated Komodo?


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Fridayos said:


> 8. Last but not least...LUME - LUME - LUME !!!...Mine is the Black/Black C3. If you're a Lumaholic, you're gonna have a real good time spending the night with old Khuraburi...lasts all night, Bezel holds up well, though, as usual, not quite as strong as the Dial/Hands...the different planes of Bezel vs Dial REALLY look cool at night. Walk outside in the sun for 30 seconds, and you'll get what you see in my attached photo...folks sitting next to you in the theatre may be asking you to cover your wrist please.


I have been looking for a lume-tastic watch for a while now and based on pics, it seems to fit the bill. I wonder how its lume compares with the Seiko Monster and the Armida A1 42mm. With the Nodus Retrospect inbound, I can't buy this watch, I shouldn't buy this watch, I..........


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

image said:


> I have been looking for a lume-tastic watch for a while now and based on pics, it seems to fit the bill. I wonder how its lume compares with the Seiko Monster and the Armida A1 42mm. With the Nodus Retrospect inbound, I can't buy this watch, I shouldn't buy this watch, I..........


Yeah, I know everyone has their own idea on what "Torch Lume" looks like and how long it should last...I owned several Monsters, and it compares favorably (really better because of the bezel lume) in both initial "charge" and "hours maintained easily visible". Can't say on the Armida as I've never owned one. On the Black/Black Khuraburi, my experience is the dial, hands and bezel lume is easily visible in a dark room on my wrist for 10-12 hours, if my eyes have adjusted to the dark. The bezel lume lasts, but not as bright, which I think most of us would agree is quite common on sapphire inserts. The other benefits of sapphire make that a personal preference for me, others may not agree. Also, keep in mind there is a bit of chatter here on differing Khuraburi lume quality based on the different lume "types/colors"...my comments only apply to the Black/Black version, which it appears tonight is the only color combination still available st Helm until later this year.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Fridayos said:


> Yeah, I know everyone has their own idea on what "Torch Lume" looks like and how long it should last...I owned several Monsters, and it compares favorably (really better because of the bezel lume) in both initial "charge" and "hours maintained easily visible". Can't say on the Armida as I've never owned one. On the Black/Black Khuraburi, my experience is the dial, hands and bezel lume is easily visible in a dark room on my wrist for 10-12 hours, if my eyes have adjusted to the dark. The bezel lume lasts, but not as bright, which I think most of us would agree is quite common on sapphire inserts. The other benefits of sapphire make that a personal preference for me, others may not agree. Also, keep in mind there is a bit of chatter here on differing Khuraburi lume quality based on the different lume "types/colors"...my comments only apply to the Black/Black version, which it appears tonight is the only color combination still available st Helm until later this year.


That's the one that I'm interested in as well. Better initial lume than the 1st gen Monster?!? Woah, that's a bold statement. I had two black Monsters back in the day and they were torches after coming in on a sunny day. Fridayos, you are really tempting me here even though I recently picked up an Obris Morgan Infinity and should have the Nodus Retrospect in the next few weeks.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

This was taken with a Galaxy S9+, no special setting, held in my hand, no exposure trickery. So yeah, I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Horgh said:


> View attachment 13177591
> 
> 
> This was taken with a Galaxy S9+, no special setting, held in my hand, no exposure trickery. So yeah, I think that speaks for itself.


Coming in from sunlight?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Coming in from sunlight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I stuck my hand out into the sunlight for 30 seconds, yeah. I was indoors before that and also for the picture.


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Kriticar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great Kriticar! Brand new or had it a while? Where's the pic taken?


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

@roadie Less than a month old. Brand new. It already picked up some scratches here and there, my fault. Whole week i wear g shock, cuz I'm a farmer...So I'm not carefull enough with this one. But its a great great watch. I luv it.

Pic was taken in Serbia, Zlatibor county at Gostilje Waterfalls. One really big one, and bunch of smaller ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

All Khuraburis and Vanuatus now sold out, or if you prefer, "out of stock". I guess we'll all wait for the much anticipated Komodo. Fantastic watches with a great business model.


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

roadie said:


> All Khuraburis and Vanuatus now sold out, or if you prefer, "out of stock". I guess we'll all wait for the much anticipated Komodo. Fantastic watches with a great business model.


Huh, I wonder what they are going to sell this summer since they have no watches to sell.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Deercamp said:


> Huh, I wonder what they are going to sell this summer since they have no watches to sell.


Their blue straps. Oh... wait...


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Horgh said:


> Their blue straps. Oh... wait...


if you sell enough in the Spring, you can vacation until the Fall...


----------



## WTFool (Jun 9, 2018)

So I'm new to this whole obsession with watches. My wife purchased me a seiko and the fabnik kit a few years ago and i've worn it every day since and now i want to expand. I've looked at watches every day for the last few months and some things have caught my eye but nothing made me want to pull the trigger immediately until i saw the helm line up. I can't express how disappointed i was when i saw they were completely out of stock on both models. 

Anyone know of the best way to get one? I'd prefer the vanuatu over the khuraburi since i'm not used to a diver of that size. But i think i'd be happy with either.

I check the watchexchange reddit every day (that's where i discovered the brand). I haven't found anything on ebay yet either. I just found this forum today, is there somewhere else i should be parsing as well?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WTFool said:


> So I'm new to this whole obsession with watches. My wife purchased me a seiko and the fabnik kit a few years ago and i've worn it every day since and now i want to expand. I've looked at watches every day for the last few months and some things have caught my eye but nothing made me want to pull the trigger immediately until i saw the helm line up. I can't express how disappointed i was when i saw they were completely out of stock on both models.
> 
> Anyone know of the best way to get one? I'd prefer the vanuatu over the khuraburi since i'm not used to a diver of that size. But i think i'd be happy with either.
> 
> I check the watchexchange reddit every day (that's where i discovered the brand). I haven't found anything on ebay yet either. I just found this forum today, is there somewhere else i should be parsing as well?


Use the Watch Recon website or app. It allows you to search easily for models for sale through forums and has alert features. Very handy when hunting for a particular watch.

Hope that helps and good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

WTFool said:


> So I'm new to this whole obsession with watches. My wife purchased me a seiko and the fabnik kit a few years ago and i've worn it every day since and now i want to expand. I've looked at watches every day for the last few months and some things have caught my eye but nothing made me want to pull the trigger immediately until i saw the helm line up. I can't express how disappointed i was when i saw they were completely out of stock on both models.
> 
> Anyone know of the best way to get one? I'd prefer the vanuatu over the khuraburi since i'm not used to a diver of that size. But i think i'd be happy with either.
> 
> I check the watchexchange reddit every day (that's where i discovered the brand). I haven't found anything on ebay yet either. I just found this forum today, is there somewhere else i should be parsing as well?


Boatswain already pointed you to the best place, but I just wanted to say that I feel your pain. I only recently started expanding my (tiny) collection, and some of the watches I've been seeing are no longer available. Painful. The good news is that microbrands often have repeat runs, so maybe Helm will produce more of their little wonders. Shoot them an e-mail and ask, their customer support was really good to me when I had an issue.

Also, as a shameless plug, check out Scurfa Watches. I have no affiliation, I'm just a fan.


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I have bot & it shocks me the quality for the price on Helm. When they come out with a 3rd watch I see it heing incredible


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

WTFool said:


> So I'm new to this whole obsession with watches. My wife purchased me a seiko and the fabnik kit a few years ago and i've worn it every day since and now i want to expand. I've looked at watches every day for the last few months and some things have caught my eye but nothing made me want to pull the trigger immediately until i saw the helm line up. I can't express how disappointed i was when i saw they were completely out of stock on both models.
> 
> Anyone know of the best way to get one? I'd prefer the vanuatu over the khuraburi since i'm not used to a diver of that size. But i think i'd be happy with either.
> 
> I check the watchexchange reddit every day (that's where i discovered the brand). I haven't found anything on ebay yet either. I just found this forum today, is there somewhere else i should be parsing as well?


I'm sure that they plan on restocking both models but are currently working on introducing the Komodo. I believe this is the 2nd or 3rd run of each model, and each time they make small improvements. I think they are just very careful with stocking too many and possibly getting stuck with unsold product.
Keep an eye on "Watch Recon" for any sales and like boatswain says contact Helm with any questions, Matt is very helpful.
Also, the Khuraburi wears "small" in my opinion, so don't be too worried about the size. I have a 7" wrist and it fits fine. The one drawback may be the weight, but then you could always wear it on the canvas or nato straps.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

I agree with previous members about it wearing small. Absolutely love the brand. Also check mywatchmart there are several Helms on the site now. Good luck!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

The Khuraburi fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist too. I actually like the weight and profile, it's very manly and makes me feel like a badass.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Sobinum said:


> I agree with previous members about it wearing small. Absolutely love the brand. Also check mywatchmart there are several Helms on the site now. Good luck!


Great pic!


----------



## WTFool (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, i'm refreshing like crazy!


----------



## WTFool (Jun 9, 2018)

Got a PM out on one, we'll see!


----------



## WTFool (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes Please!
Thanks BNR!


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Serbia style









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Just a little enticement.


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Not sure if anyone saw this update from HELM regarding production of the Khuraburi, Vanuatu and Komodo...yep, you heard that right. The Komodo release getting close!

June 15, 2018: Production Updates
Production of the Komodo (1st production) and Khuraburi (3rd production) is currently underway. We hope to release the Komodo around September/October and expect to have more of the Khuraburi in stock around October/November. Production of the Vanuatu (6th production) will begin soon, with the aim of November/December availability.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Deercamp said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this update from HELM regarding production of the Khuraburi, Vanuatu and Komodo...yep, you heard that right. The Komodo release getting close!
> 
> June 15, 2018: Production Updates
> Production of the Komodo (1st production) and Khuraburi (3rd production) is currently underway. We hope to release the Komodo around September/October and expect to have more of the Khuraburi in stock around October/November. Production of the Vanuatu (6th production) will begin soon, with the aim of November/December availability.


I'd love some sort of mockup or even some basic dimension/technical details for the Komodo.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I have 1400 dollars saved up I think i might keep saving and get all three when they come out again and will have plenty of money left over for a nice knife or maybe another pistol for my collection?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Horgh said:


> I'd love some sort of mockup or even some basic dimension/technical details for the Komodo.


Not Helm's style. Best to enjoy the excitement of the wait. Then you like it or you don't and it's done.No fuss, no muss. No preamble is one my many favorite things about Helm!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Not Helm's style. Best to enjoy the excitement of the wait. Then you like it or you don't and it's done.No fuss, no muss. No preamble is one my many favorite things about Helm!


I kinda figured that would be the case. I suppose it's time to start biting my nails again


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Well I have 1400 dollars saved up I think i might keep saving and get all three when they come out again and will have plenty of money left over for a nice knife or maybe another pistol for my collection?


Three helms will set you back what, $900-$1000-ish? With a few more bucks you can then get yourself a nice Sebenza. Or, a matched stripped upper/lower for the next AR build. So many options


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Not Helm's style. Best to enjoy the excitement of the wait. Then you like it or you don't and it's done.No fuss, no muss. No preamble is one my many favorite things about Helm!


2 Hit watches in a row and looking forward to a 3rd. Looking forward to Sept/Oct!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Well I have 1400 dollars saved up I think i might keep saving and get all three when they come out again and will have plenty of money left over for a nice knife or maybe another pistol for my collection?


have you considered a retirement account?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

taike said:


> have you considered a retirement account?


I assume "saved up" is the "blow money on something fun" fund, separate from other savings, investments, etc. I can't imagine people collecting watches if they're not in a reasonable financial situation. Then again, you never know.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

taike said:


> have you considered a retirement account?


Have had a retirement account for 30 years. This is fun money I put a little aside for every week.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I won ebay auction of Khuraburi 02AL3! Can't wait that It will ship here.


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn, wish I heard of these watches earlier. I'm loving how the Khuraburi 02AR3 looks. 

Looks like I need to wait until the Fall or see if one pops up used in the meantime


----------



## code2 (Aug 26, 2017)

My Khuraburi has +58/day! It is crazy inaccurate. Could you tell me your tolerance? Thx


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

code2 said:


> My Khuraburi has +58/day! It is crazy inaccurate. Could you tell me your tolerance? Thx


Sounds like it could be magnetised.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Khuraburi on Toxic Rubber


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Khuraburi on Toxic Rubber
> 
> View attachment 13239915


I love the contrast of the orange watch against the blue guitar. Great shot!


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

I wore my Vanuatu for 3 weeks straight and never had to adjust it. It's easily one of my most accurate watches.


code2 said:


> My Khuraburi has +58/day! It is crazy inaccurate. Could you tell me your tolerance? Thx


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

I wore my Vanuatu for 3 weeks straight and never had to adjust it. It's easily one of my most accurate watches.


code2 said:


> My Khuraburi has +58/day! It is crazy inaccurate. Could you tell me your tolerance? Thx


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

code2 said:


> My Khuraburi has +58/day! It is crazy inaccurate. Could you tell me your tolerance? Thx


Mine is spot on. Never have to adjust it. Just get it demagnetised and adjusted.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Had a fortunate opportunity to snag the recent and currently out-of-stock Vanuatu. I have wanted one of these since I got my Khuraburi and I couldn't be happier. Came with the black bezel as well, which is great. I actually really like it on the stainless steel bezel at the moment. The Seiko rubber makes for a nice combo too. Hooray! Now an easy wait until Sept / Oct to see Helm's next big hit ;-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Helm Canvas,not just for divers!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Helm Canvas,not just for divers!


Probably one of the best canvas straps out there. I haven't used mine yet but took the opportunity to order one with my Khuraburi. Very nice.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Vanuatu (the watch) Sunrise this past Saturday:


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Got my khuraburi! 
I am quite pleased with this watch. I actually like the thickness of this watch. Lume is amazing and lasts whole night (bgw9).

There is only one thing that i would like to get your opinion on:

It seems like minute hand lacks lume and lume on it is not spread evenly. It is bright and also lasts whole night but sometimes it caughts my eye. all other markers and hands are lumed perfectly and smoothly but there is darker area in the middle of minute hand and it is a bit greyish in colour if compared to other markers& hands.

So the question is do you think this is normal? Does anyone of you have similar thing?
And another question is should i be disturbed by this or be ok with it? 
And if i should be disturbed do you think that warranty could cover such thing?

Here is a picture even it was hard to capture with phone's camera. Irl it is more visible.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

(doublepost sorry)

Got my khuraburi! 
I am quite pleased with this watch. I actually like the thickness of this watch. Lume is amazing and lasts whole night (bgw9).

There is only one thing that i would like to get your opinion on:

It seems like minute hand lacks lume and lume on it is not spread evenly. It is bright and also lasts whole night but sometimes it caughts my eye. all other markers and hands are lumed perfectly and smoothly but there is darker area in the middle of minute hand and it is a bit greyish in colour if compared to other markers& hands.

So the question is do you think this is normal? Does anyone of you have similar thing?
And another question is should i be disturbed by this or be ok with it? 
And if i should be disturbed do you think that warranty could cover such thing?

Here is a picture even it was hard to capture with phone's camera. Irl it is more visible.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be concerned. You say it's bright and lasts the night. It is serving the purpose. I've seen far worse from much higher priced named brand watches.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I wouldn't be concerned. You say it's bright and lasts the night. It is serving the purpose. I've seen far worse from much higher priced named brand watches.


Thank you! I think this is a good advise. Btw accuracy has been quite great. after 72h only -8 seconds!


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Do you think it is possible that there could be new colours for Khuraburi in next batch? 
It would be cool if Helm made some new bezels with different colours to mod these. 
I was thinking that it might look nice if there was a bezel with a turquoise colour like in 02AL3 second hand tip. Something like this:


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Good Helm Khuraburi sunday to everyone! ???


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Time for some more Helm praise . Last month I picked up my 2nd Helm, the Vanuatu, after the Khuraburi. It came with both the stainless & black lumed bezel. Kudos again to Helm for building in such versatility at this price point for their watches, particularly the Vanuatu. Since my last post I swapped out the stainless bezel, which was incredible easy (with help from supplied video), and I fitted up the bracelet, which also was a very smooth operation with the provided driver. 

Helm has a great web site and reasonably priced accessories for their watches. They sell link screws, spring bars, straps, Vanuatu bezels, and you can even interchange bracelets between the Vanuatu and Khuraburi as they sell case end links that offer a nice option to switch between bracelets. I will pursue this at some point. One gets a nice price break on all these accessories / parts, when purchased "with a watch". So I'll wait for their next release. The fall and end of year should see new product and refresh of previous models. Will be curious to see if they add any new color options on previous releases. Knowing Helm I'm sure they will have something exciting cooked up. 

Here's a few shots of the Vanuatu from my sunrise Saturdays:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Helm is certainly on my radar and looking forward to Komodo details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Helm in Thailand!


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Double post


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I received my Helm Vanatu V2 last monday - bought it from a WUS member and wow! What a value!

I just have to share a couple notes if anyone else is out there looking for one or wondering if its the right piece for you.

First of all, it wears the 42 mm like butter - which is to say I do not have large wrists, but the watch looks and fits great. Its a bit chunky-tall -but in the way a good heavy tool watch should be. The bracelet has thick/tall links that work great with the barrel - and the lugs curve down somewhat aggressively, so whatever the lug to lug is, it wears like a much smaller watch.

The Lume is totally 3D - with the bezel, hands and indices glowing altogether the subtle differences in their depth really stands out.

It looks great, and feels good. I love the engineers bracelet. ITs like a tank and the brushing catches the light brilliantly. The machining on the bracelet and watch are very good, with the tiniest bit of crispness at the sharp edges. It looks spectacular and wears really comfortably. The vertically brushed watch body has almost a titanium coloration (or the appearance of having been hardened steel like a Damasko or Dievas, or even a Sinn) due to the brushing on the sides, just really good looking.

The CROWN LINES UP! 9/10 times, you screw down the crown of a watch, the printing or stamping on the crown ends up lined up randomly. The first time I ever overcame this was when I bought an Oris Diver 65 - I figured, "this must be one of those subtle differences between price points. Once again crushing the value department then, the deeply stamped crown on my HELM lines up perfectly vertical. Super deeply knurled crown too.

Bezel action is on par with my Oris. In fact, the oris is much louder and has a much more significant "drop back" once it clicks, before it locks into place. There is virtually no movment whatsoever, and the clicking sounds refined and muted when you turn it. The indicies ont he dial and bezel are almost perfectly lined up.

I could gush on but basically, this is one of the best watch purchases I've ever made. I'm definitely getting a Komodo when it comes out, but honestly, the current size is virtually perfect, even on my 7" wrists.

After I bought my Oris in February, I've worn virtually nothing else. But since this arrived, I've worn it every day. I also ended up buying a Visitor Duneshore this week (terrible week for the bank account but when your waitlist number gets plucked, you gotta pay the piper!) and I love that too - another "big" watch (44mm cushion) that wears super economically. I've been bouncing back and forth between these two watches all week - the Duneshore was more than twice as much and honestly, It's not getting twice the wrist time! The Helm is just so good looking and wears so well. (the Duneshore wears terribly comfortably and looks spectacular too, but its classier and all polished - this one is almost like my new EDC because I feel like it can take a beating and won't make me cry if it gets a scratch!

Anyway, any chance you get to get your hands on a HELM - you should do it. Absolutely in love with it. And I'm sure its going to give my 12 year old, $65 Seiko 5 a run for its money in the value department!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I received my Helm Vanatu V2 last monday - bought it from a WUS member and wow! What a value!

I just have to share a couple notes if anyone else is out there looking for one or wondering if its the right piece for you.

First of all, it wears the 42 mm like butter - which is to say I do not have large wrists, but the watch looks and fits great. Its a bit chunky-tall -but in the way a good heavy tool watch should be. The bracelet has thick/tall links that work great with the barrel - and the lugs curve down somewhat aggressively, so whatever the lug to lug is, it wears like a much smaller watch.

The Lume is totally 3D - with the bezel, hands and indices glowing altogether the subtle differences in their depth really stands out.

It looks great, and feels good. I love the engineers bracelet. ITs like a tank and the brushing catches the light brilliantly. The machining on the bracelet and watch are very good, with the tiniest bit of crispness at the sharp edges. It looks spectacular and wears really comfortably. The vertically brushed watch body has almost a titanium coloration (or the appearance of having been hardened steel like a Damasko or Dievas, or even a Sinn) due to the brushing on the sides, just really good looking.

The CROWN LINES UP! 9/10 times, you screw down the crown of a watch, the printing or stamping on the crown ends up lined up randomly. The first time I ever overcame this was when I bought an Oris Diver 65 - I figured, "this must be one of those subtle differences between price points. Once again crushing the value department then, the deeply stamped crown on my HELM lines up perfectly vertical. Super deeply knurled crown too.

Bezel action is on par with my Oris. In fact, the oris is much louder and has a much more significant "drop back" once it clicks, before it locks into place. There is virtually no movment whatsoever, and the clicking sounds refined and muted when you turn it. The indicies ont he dial and bezel are almost perfectly lined up.

I could gush on but basically, this is one of the best watch purchases I've ever made. I'm definitely getting a Komodo when it comes out, but honestly, the current size is virtually perfect, even on my 7" wrists.

After I bought my Oris in February, I've worn virtually nothing else. But since this arrived, I've worn it every day. I also ended up buying a Visitor Duneshore this week (terrible week for the bank account but when your waitlist number gets plucked, you gotta pay the piper!) and I love that too - another "big" watch (44mm cushion) that wears super economically. I've been bouncing back and forth between these two watches all week - the Duneshore was more than twice as much and honestly, It's not getting twice the wrist time! The Helm is just so good looking and wears so well. (the Duneshore wears terribly comfortably and looks spectacular too, but its classier and all polished - this one is almost like my new EDC because I feel like it can take a beating and won't make me cry if it gets a scratch!

Anyway, any chance you get to get your hands on a HELM - you should do it. Absolutely in love with it. And I'm sure its going to challenge my 12 year old, $65 Seiko 5 for reigning value champ. Major respect to the folks and HELM making such a great piece and maintaining such an incredible price fro what you get. Cheers!
View attachment 13308523


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

saturnphive said:


> I received my Helm Vanatu V2 last monday - bought it from a WUS member and wow! What a value!
> 
> I just have to share a couple notes if anyone else is out there looking for one or wondering if its the right piece for you.
> 
> ...


Haha... after reading your review I had to go grab mine and put it on... sorta like putting on your secret decoder ring while watching Flash Gordon.
I totally agree with your assessment... even the vertical brushing of the case (which, when I ordered it, was something I so hoped translated to the real thing after seeing that feature in pics) and, of course, the crisp sharp edges of the case and bracelet. As you prolly guessed, I was NOT disappointed!

This is a very nice piece, indeed. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

The Vanuatu is pretty amazing, but I'm still in love with my Khuraburi. I wear both, but the Khuraburi is just perfectly dimensioned for me. The diemeter-to-height ratio spot on! I can't really explain it. It feels like it's dripping with testosterone.


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Horgh said:


> The Vanuatu is pretty amazing, but I'm still in love with my Khuraburi. I wear both, but the Khuraburi is just perfectly dimensioned for me. The diemeter-to-height ratio spot on! I can't really explain it. It feels like it's dripping with testosterone.


It was actually a Khuraburi C3 (with the Vanatu's engineer bracelet and endlinks) that I was planning to buy from Helm's site before they were so rudely completely sold out. Dang, that lume! And I think I know what you mean about the barrel, I really like the rounded shape, it looked like it would wear really great too. The secret seems to be out though, HELMs rarely seem to come up for sale and when they do, they sell instantly. When this Vanatu came up, I hesitated long enough to forget my WUS password, get locked out, and have to contact the seller under a new screenname until my account unlocked, all while worried it would get bought out from under me. 
I'm still interested in getting one at some point, maybe when the next batch comes through if this Komodo thing is all a myth.


----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Color matching









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Been almost a month so it’s time to bump this thread.
I’m patiently refreshing the page and waiting for some info/pics of the Komodo. Am I the only one? Surely not.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WhiteSand said:


> Been almost a month so it's time to bump this thread.
> I'm patiently refreshing the page and waiting for some info/pics of the Komodo. Am I the only one? Surely not.


Nope. I'm with you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

No you're not the only one. I check Helm's site regularly to see if any info has been released on the Komodo. Given their first two models, there is much to expect with the Komodo.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Been waiting to see this elusive Komodo from last year, really ...

I check their IG site a few times a day quite often, since they update the pics there very regularly ... still nothing !!!

I'm guessing the first pics will quietly appear on their IG site, as was the case of the Khuraburi.

It was mentioned somewhere September, so we should be almost there ... b-)

Regards,


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Also awaiting, but isn't enough to have signed up for notifications from Matt at Helm?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

A little chainsawing over the weekend with my Helm.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Patiently waiting for the Komodo.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Taken from Wrist Watch Review, Jan. 2018.

With the Vanuatu and the Khuraburi under his belt, Matt is setting his sights on a third model release for the summer of 2018. The Komodo will be a 200m diver with a slightly smaller case diameter for those that prefer a more vintage-sized watch. Following on from that release, he’s targeting a dress diver that can hit the reef in the morning, and then slip under the cuff of a dinner jacket for a night on the town. At their current rate of design and production, Helm is targeting a new model release every year. Personally, I’m looking forward to seeing what Helm has in store for dive watch aficionados in the years to come.

And from Helms June news:

June 15, 2018: Production Updates
Production of the Komodo (1st production) and Khuraburi (3rd production) is currently underway. We hope to release the Komodo around September/October and expect to have more of the Khuraburi in stock around October/November. Production of the Vanuatu (6th production) will begin soon, with the aim of November/December availability.


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Arcane Analog said:


> Patiently waiting for the Komodo.










Patiently waiting as well&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

The Komodo hasn't even been released and now I am curious about the "dress diver" they are cooking up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like some cool things are coming. Curious to see the aesthetic with what sounds like sleeker dressier pieces after two very robust tool designs. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope all the new production runs will have these watches just dripping in BGW9. *drool*


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

The Komodo hasn't even been released and now I am curious about the "dress diver" they are cooking up.
+1


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any sightings of the Komodo?


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Unfortunately no sightings yet...this is all I got at the moment


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Deercamp said:


> Unfortunately no sightings yet...this is all I got at the moment
> View attachment 13434027


Whoa! That strap is nice!


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Love the Vanuatu!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

And welcome to the forums bigshoe83!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I just wanted to pop in here to give HELM another accolade: their customer service. I've been emailing with Matt about whether my Vanatu (I bought it secondhand) could accommodate the bezel swap since I didn't know the version. It's been a great pleasure chatting with him and he's been super informative and friendly. I wasn't able to get any information about the Komodo out of him - besides hinting that it will be very much in the "tool watch" category. Can't wait to see it - and I'm guessing I need to be ready to snatch one up too!


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I too am looking forward to the Komodo. A little worried about 40MM since I have a big wrist, but the design may well make up for the smaller size.

Matt is a great guy to deal with and I need to save my money to make certain I get in on the primary order.

RMD


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can someone who has owned and worn both the Helm Vanuatu and the Marathon JSAR give me an honest comparison of both?

I have bought and sold the JSAR three times now, it's a love-hate relationship but i find the Vanuatu to be slightly more appealing right now, specially with that Engineer type fitted bracelet and a wonderful size.

My wrist size is 7.5" and here is a picture of the JSAR on my wrist for reference, and I have had no problems rocking the big case.









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

roadie said:


> And from Helms June news:
> 
> June 15, 2018: Production Updates
> Production of the Komodo (1st production) and Khuraburi (3rd production) is currently underway. We hope to release the Komodo around September/October and expect to have more of the Khuraburi in stock around October/November. Production of the Vanuatu (6th production) will begin soon, with the aim of November/December availability.


I was checking out the Helm website for any updates, and I noticed that they pushed back the release dates on all their watches. Irks me a little that they just edited their previous update instead of making a new update explaining production delays etc. Makes you appreciate the brand owners that are active on these forums and have open communication with their fans/customers.
(If I missed a newsletter or anything please let me know, but I wouldn't have known about the delays if I didn't read their old news)

PRODUCT NEWS

June 15, 2018: Production Updates
Production of the Komodo (1st production), Khuraburi (3rd production) and Vanuatu (6th production) is currently underway. We hope to release the Komodo around October/November and expect to have more of the Khuraburi in stock around November/December. The Vanuatu should be available again around January/February.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm slightly happy about that, as my fun-money got drained on another addiction recently and I don't think I can resist a second Khuraburi when that comes out. I need one in black-and-orange to go with my all-blue.


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I'm slightly happy about that, as my fun-money got drained on another addiction recently and I don't think I can resist a second Khuraburi when that comes out. I need one in black-and-orange to go with my all-blue.


Agreed. My fun money is drained too and hopefully a little wait will allow me to resist other "wants" in order to be in a position at a later date for the new Helms.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

WhiteSand said:


> I was checking out the Helm website for any updates, and I noticed that they pushed back the release dates on all their watches. Irks me a little that they just edited their previous update instead of making a new update explaining production delays etc.
> 
> _Makes you appreciate the brand owners that are active on these forums and have open communication with their fans/customers._


Which Helm model do you own? If you have followed the brand over the short few years they have been in existence, you would know Helm doesn't actively participate in any forums that I'm aware of. They have always let their products speak for the company, and then the watch forums provide all the rest. I don't think they re even sponsors on this forum, but maybe.

Helm has no obligation to include the public in their operations, creations or business plans. That is the path they seem to have chosen. It seems to be a very successful approach. So far their products are very well received. They seem very responsive to customer needs, service, and communications on an individual basis, when necessary and warranted from what I have witnessed and experienced. You did find the information you were seeking and you can always reach Helm with questions via their contact page. They may not divulge specific product design / feature information, but they are always helpful, and obviously committed to their customers.

I for one love their business practice as I've stated many times. I just like the way they confidently take care of business, build a great product, and make it available when it it's ready to ship. No pre-orders, front money, long drawn out jabbering as everybody perceives the pros and cons and on and on. I know a lot of people like that, and feel a sense of inclusion, but it often ends up being so debilitating after a while. LOL

Yes, I am a huge Helm fan, and this is a perfect example of how their business model is self perpetuating. I love my Vanuatu and my Khuraburi. I will look forward to their future works and I continue to wish them the very best!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Which Helm model do you own? If you have followed the brand over the short few years they have been in existence, you would know Helm doesn't actively participate in any forums that I'm aware of. They have always let their products speak for the company, and then the watch forums provide all the rest. I don't think they re even sponsors on this forum, but maybe.
> 
> Helm has no obligation to include the public in their operations, creations or business plans. That is the path they seem to have chosen. It seems to be a very successful approach. So far their products are very well received. They seem very responsive to customer needs, service, and communications on an individual basis, when necessary and warranted from what I have witnessed and experienced. You did find the information you were seeking and you can always reach Helm with questions via their contact page. They may not divulge specific product design / feature information, but they are always helpful, and obviously committed to their customers.
> 
> ...


Well stated Sir!|>


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm fairly recent to the watch game and although my collection has exploded, my Helms are still my favorite watches. Especially the Khuraburi. I love everything about it!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> WhiteSand said:
> 
> 
> > I was checking out the Helm website for any updates, and I noticed that they pushed back the release dates on all their watches. Irks me a little that they just edited their previous update instead of making a new update explaining production delays etc.
> ...


I do not own any Helm models. I sold a watch to free up some funds to buy a Vanuatu right when they sold out. I know that I could find one for sale on the second hand market but would much rather buy straight from Helm and give a small company my business. 
Don't get me wrong, I don't think they owe me anything. They didn't make any promises or take any money in a preorder, but I guess I was disappointed knowing that production was being pushed back and only finding out about it by looking at old updates. I have a little money put aside for a Vanuatu which is slowly burning a hole in my pocket and my brain. That money could potentially be put towards a Komodo if it's speaks to me, but I guess I will have to wait a while longer to see if it does.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

phoenix844884 said:


> Can someone who has owned and worn both the Helm Vanuatu and the Marathon JSAR give me an honest comparison of both?
> 
> I have bought and sold the JSAR three times now, it's a love-hate relationship but i find the Vanuatu to be slightly more appealing right now, specially with that Engineer type fitted bracelet and a wonderful size.
> 
> ...


Have both. Two very different animals. The Helm wears small to me and I wish it were 44mm. It is a solid watch but the JSAR is in another league in fit and finish and, as you know, is built like a brick xxxxhouse with an almost unmatched feeling of heft and quality, especially on bracelet. Crown action is a bit smoother on the Helm, lume is probably a slight shade better on the Helm, the block hands on the Helm are less jolting than the corndogs over time, and the bracelet is more proportionate to the case than the JSAR. But you will miss that JSAR bezel grip and that smooth solid-block of SS steel that just melts on the wrist like buttah. In the end, the Helm is no JSAR in any way - but neither is anything else. I would advise to get the Helm b/c it will hold its value well when you sell it and get your 4th and (hopefully last) JSAR.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

WhiteSand said:


> I do not own any Helm models. I sold a watch to free up some funds to buy a Vanuatu right when they sold out. I know that I could find one for sale on the second hand market but would much rather buy straight from Helm and give a small company my business.
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think they owe me anything. They didn't make any promises or take any money in a preorder, but I guess I was disappointed knowing that production was being pushed back and only finding out about it by looking at old updates. I have a little money put aside for a Vanuatu which is slowly burning a hole in my pocket and my brain. That money could potentially be put towards a Komodo if it's speaks to me, but I guess I will have to wait a while longer to see if it does.


Overall I was generalizing and making a case for Helms intentional lack of interactive communication or group participation if you will. I agree it's always disappointing when there's delays and setbacks, though a common occurrence in this biz, I think people are trying harder to get product to market quicker. I expect Helm would have a reason for tacking onto their production statement from last June. I agree perhaps a new "September" update would have been more appropriate but I think it confuses things. They are still operating on their initial June announcement regarding the products timeline.

An earlier communication I had in July via their contact page I was told the Komodo in Sept / Oct and the Khuraburi / Vanuatu in Oct / Nov, but that became public knowledge anyway. You discovered the the extended timeline, and now we all know via this great and informative thread. So thanks for the update ;-)

It's great the watches are doing so well and that there is yet another Vanuatu production warranted. Usually a watch like this is discontinued after one or two rounds. I understand how hard it is to hold out too. So many offerings. Like others I'm fine with the delay, but I own the watch in question, bought 2nd hand actually, and it's great. The Komodo I'm very curious to see. The nice thing about Helm is the fact we all have to wait to actually see the watch, and hopefully with great anticipation considering their current track record. Oh I do hope they pull out another one 

Hang in there. Or if you crack, and go for another watch, you can hope this round will disperse slowly assuming the consumption is reaching critical mass.

I'll look for a Helm on your wrist in this thread, or in a Komodo announcement. :-!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> WhiteSand said:
> 
> 
> > I do not own any Helm models. I sold a watch to free up some funds to buy a Vanuatu right when they sold out. I know that I could find one for sale on the second hand market but would much rather buy straight from Helm and give a small company my business.
> ...


Cheers. They are obviously doing something right to have created such loyal fans of the brand. I look forward to joining the club. 
I should also say that I have emailed Matt in the past and he was very responsive. I didn't mean to sound too harsh in my earlier post


----------



## ucdan5 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love my Helm Vanuatu that I just got. I have the Version 2 and just bought the Version 4 that is being delivered today. So one of them will be listed here and EBay very soon. 

I am honestly in awe of how much people know about watches, movements, case design, etc. and the fact that there are amazing watches at all levels and they don’t have to have the word Rolex on them to be appreciated. 

From the heft of the Vanuatu to the Engineer bracelet that I think matches it perfectly, I am extremely happy. Now I have to decide on which one to keep, the Version 2 or the Version 4. People mentioned the V2 has some bezel issues. I haven’t noticed anything. Lume works great and once I added one link it fits like a glove. Can’t wait to add a rubber strap to it as well like I have on my Deep Blue Master 1000’s. And this is coming from a guy who up until a few months ago was as Anti-Diver watch as they come.... thanks to WUS for changing my mind.

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

GunWale said:


> Have both. Two very different animals. The Helm wears small to me and I wish it were 44mm. It is a solid watch but the JSAR is in another league in fit and finish and, as you know, is built like a brick xxxxhouse with an almost unmatched feeling of heft and quality, especially on bracelet. Crown action is a bit smoother on the Helm, lume is probably a slight shade better on the Helm, the block hands on the Helm are less jolting than the corndogs over time, and the bracelet is more proportionate to the case than the JSAR. But you will miss that JSAR bezel grip and that smooth solid-block of SS steel that just melts on the wrist like buttah. In the end, the Helm is no JSAR in any way - but neither is anything else. I would advise to get the Helm b/c it will hold its value well when you sell it and get your 4th and (hopefully last) JSAR.


Very well said, my friend. I guess I'll get the Vanuatu first to see if stands up to the JSAR.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm super excited to report that a brand new Helm Khuraburi C3 10 oclock crown is on its way out of Hong Kong right now, headed for the Bold North!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

saturnphive said:


> I'm super excited to report that a brand new Helm Khuraburi C3 10 oclock crown is on its way out of Hong Kong right now, headed for the Bold North!


You're going to love it. It honestly feels like no other watch on my wrist. And the lume is going to make your jaw drop.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Come on Komodo!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Arcane Analog said:


> Come on Komodo!


I tried saying Komodo three times in the mirror, nothing happened, but now my dog is looking at me really weird.


----------



## lorenjumper (Jun 17, 2018)

saturnphive said:


> I'm super excited to report that a brand new Helm Khuraburi C3 10 oclock crown is on its way out of Hong Kong right now, headed for the Bold North!


Are they back in stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

lorenjumper said:


> Are they back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just note from the get go I'm just an enthusiastic seeker, and in no way compensated by HELM - that being said, I love these watches, and have some great news for a few lucky WIS users. 
I have been given permission by Matt at Helm to share, that although they are not "back in stock" Helm held back several examples of each timepiece during their last run - to account for lost shipping or defects and that sort of thing. I'd contacted them with a question about my Vanuatu and mentioned that I really wanted to get a Khuraburi, but I'd missed the window. To which he replied "What one do you want?" That's how I received (a week ago now) my brand new Khuraburi C3. He said that they were now able to release the remaining stock. 
I was browsing around and met two fellow WIS'ers who were trolling everywhere for a second hand HELM and gave them the same intel - I'm pretty sure both are now in possession of their new HELMs. It's not my job or anything, but I asked Matt if this was info they wanted kept quiet and he said "Nah, spread the word." (might not be exact quote.) So, in a purely first come first serve/at their discretion basis:

*If you use the contact form on the HELM website, and inquire after their remaining stock, they may make your day. *

In my experience, their customer service is exceptional - just remember that they're in Hong Kong or thereabouts, and its the middle of the night right now. Good hunting!!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Here she is. Pic is from Friday.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you Saturnphive for the heads up. 






Look what I just picked up from DHL! Also got the SS bezel and blue canvas strap. Matt from Helm was great to deal with and even with the Typhoon hitting Hong Kong my watch arrived in just over a week.


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

WhiteSand said:


> Thank you Saturnphive for the heads up.
> View attachment 13503061
> Look what I just picked up from DHL! Also got the SS bezel and blue canvas strap. Matt from Helm was great to deal with and even with the Typhoon hitting Hong Kong my watch arrived in just over a week.
> View attachment 13503061


Oh no way! I totally didn't put that together, why yours took so much longer to arrive. Glad to hear they're surviving and still making shipments.

Man that thing looks great. I bought mine secondhand so I never saw the original packaging - I frigging LOVE my Vanuatu. I wanted the Khuraburi since I discovered Helm, but couldn't find one and got the Vanuatu instead. Easily surpassed my hopes...thanks to that engineer bracelet and the beautiful 3D lumed dial/bezel, I think I actually prefer it to the Khuraburi! (though that sapphire bezel looks great!). It's a *mite* smaller also, which fits my wrist a skosche better, and built like a tank. I love that they include the pressure test card, and both my HELMs have survived well below 1000 feet already!

Really Glad you got one, enjoy it!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I love the personal notes they send along with each watch. And yeah, they're personal since when I got a bad watch from them, the note included with the replacement apologized for my poor experience. That's a company that cares about its customers.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

A couple of wrist shots I took at work today (it was a slow day at work🙂).
I have to say though that I struggled to get the bracelet on. Just could not get one of the end links to fit, but eventually did.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WhiteSand said:


> A couple of wrist shots I took at work today (it was a slow day at work?).
> I have to say though that I struggled to get the bracelet on. Just could not get one of the end links to fit, but eventually did.
> View attachment 13503625
> View attachment 13503623
> View attachment 13503617


I like your office 

Oh and nice helm!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I like your office
> 
> Oh and nice helm!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks, there are a lot of worse places to work so I'm not complaining.


----------



## atxdivebezel (Apr 21, 2018)

WhiteSand said:


> A couple of wrist shots I took at work today (it was a slow day at work&#55357;&#56898.
> I have to say though that I struggled to get the bracelet on. Just could not get one of the end links to fit, but eventually did.
> View attachment 13503625
> View attachment 13503623
> View attachment 13503617


Great office! I need to throw my Vanuatu on the bracelet, i've always ran it on rubber or nato but that bracelet is actually a stunner...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

atxdivebezel said:


> Great office! I need to throw my Vanuatu on the bracelet, i've always ran it on rubber or nato but that bracelet is actually a stunner...


I love its bracelet. Whenever I put it on, it's like a +10 to my testosterone. Roll for initiative.


----------



## houstonz (Sep 17, 2016)

Any update / leak / rumor on the new Komodo? We should be close to the release but still no image...:-s:-s


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

houstonz said:


> Any update / leak / rumor on the new Komodo? We should be close to the release but still no image...:-s:-s


Nope, and that's the way Helm operates. None of the Kickstarter dramatics of updates and setbacks, it's ready when it's ready. Many of us have been in touch with Matt at Helm (including myself) trying to pry info on the new model, but to no avail. Just have to stay tuned and be ready to click "buy" when the sale goes live. And, you can bet there will be limited quantities because that's the way Helm runs things.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

roadie said:


> Nope, and that's the way Helm operates. None of the Kickstarter dramatics of updates and setbacks, it's ready when it's ready. Many of us have been in touch with Matt at Helm (including myself) trying to pry info on the new model, but to no avail. Just have to stay tuned and be ready to click "buy" when the sale goes live. And, you can bet there will be limited quantities because that's the way Helm runs things.


Has anyone tried bribing him? What about begging?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Horgh said:


> Has anyone tried bribing him? What about begging?


He told me this a couple a months ago, it will be like all the other Helm watches - a 300M WR [probably diver's], a bit slimmer, case around 40mm more or less and since the release date is approaching, we will have full specs and details soon.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperP said:


> He told me this a couple a months ago, it will be like all the other Helm watches - a 300M WR [probably diver's], a bit slimmer, case around 40mm more or less and since the release date is approaching, we will have full specs and details soon.


The P-Man has spoken! Give it up for P-Man!!!! :-!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> The P-Man has spoken! Give it up for P-Man!!!! :-!


Hahahah, thx :-d
Can't wait to see it too.
And the 40mm case its perfect for me and i assume for a lot of guys here.


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Hello everyone one.
I'm thinking about modding a Sharkey Tuna with a khuraburi .
Have anyone done that?
Does anyone have the measurements of the dial, etc?
There is a Sharkey tuna with a 4 o'clock crown. The khuraburi is also a 4 o clock.
The dial seems to be bigger. However, looks like we can remove the outer markers of the dial and use a Seiko insert instead.
Any ideas, comments will be helpful.
Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

zinglles said:


> Hello everyone one.
> I'm thinking about modding a Sharkey Tuna with a khuraburi .
> Have anyone done that?
> Does anyone have the measurements of the dial, etc?
> ...


I wouldn't waste my time & money. You've got 2 perfectly fine watches (well one actually ;-), both of very asian origin with unique build attributes. Mod a Seiko with specifically made parts you can count on to fit. My 2c worth --


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

zinglles said:


> Hello everyone one.
> I'm thinking about modding a Sharkey Tuna with a khuraburi .
> Have anyone done that?
> Does anyone have the measurements of the dial, etc?
> ...


HUH? You want to do what? The Khuraburi is perfection in a dive watch. Why would you want to go messing around with that? What could you possibly improve upon? I have no experience with a "sharkey tuna" but I think it's also a pretty good watch. Why would you mess with it? Just my opinion, but I think you'd end up with an expensive franken watch.


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

I will end up with a khuraburi Tuna. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

zinglles said:


> I will end up with a khuraburi Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well, be sure to share your pics.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

zinglles said:


> I will end up with a khuraburi Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


To each their own I guess. I can't imagine improving on the Khuraburi, though.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I would see +3mm as an improvement on my wrist. 


Horgh said:


> To each their own I guess. I can't imagine improving on the Khuraburi, though.


Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

adnj said:


> I would see +3mm as an improvement on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Fair, but I would love -3mm on some great watches because of my girly wrists!


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

How about a helm with a 6r15 movement. That's an improvement.


Horgh said:


> To each their own I guess. I can't imagine improving on the Khuraburi, though.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Komodo?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Arcane Analog said:


> Komodo?


I was excited when I saw the thread being bumped up. Looking out for Komodo news as well!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> I was excited when I saw the thread being bumped up. Looking out for Komodo news as well!


Same here ...

Well, the first week of November has already come, and gone ... and still not a peep about that very elusive Komodo !!!

Aren't we there yet ???

Regards,


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Arcane Analog said:


> Komodo?


Based on your "bump up inquiry" I decided to query the folks at Helm. Here is their response:

Hi,

We've actually received some of the watches already, but there was an issue with one dial color which is being corrected now and we're still producing the bracelet and a new diver's clasp to go with it. So at this point, we're aiming for a release date in January. Sorry for the delay and we'll get the website updated as well!

All the best,
HELM Watches

So, January it is! Good for me, because of onslught of recent investments in other pieces ;-) !


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

watchobs said:


> Based on your "bump up inquiry" I decided to query the folks at Helm. Here is their response:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


That's the biggest tease ever.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish they would just post some pics at this point. Usually when the tease is this drawn out the payoff is often times a disappointment, or you just lose interest.



Horgh said:


> That's the biggest tease ever.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

So nobody posting these? :-d

SPECIFICATIONS:

WHAT YOU GET:
Komodo 300m Automatic Watch
SS3 Stainless Steel Bracelet
NS1 Nylon Strap (your choice of 4 colors)

CASE:
Brushed 316L Stainless Steel
Integrated Crown Guards
Screw Down Caseback 
Diameter (12H to 6H): 40 mm
Diameter (9H to 3H, with crown): 45 mm
Lug to Lug: 47 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm
Height: 15.5 mm

CROWN:
Brushed 316L Stainless Steel
Screw Down
Location: 3 o'clock
Diameter: 7 mm

MOVEMENT: 
Seiko Instruments NH35 (Automatic Mechanical)
Hacking and Manual Winding Functions
Accuracy: -20 ~ +40 seconds/day
Beats Per Hour: 21,600
24 Jewels
Power Reserve: 40 Hours

DIAL & HANDS:
Dial: Matte Black with Super-LumiNova BGW9 or Blue Hour Markers, or Matte White with Blue Hour Markers
Hands: Luminescent Hour, Minute & Second Hands (Super-LumiNova BGW9 or Blue)
Date Window: 6 o'clock

BEZEL:
316L Stainless Steel
120-Click, Unidirectional Rotation
Diameter: 40 mm
Removable / Interchangeable: Yes
Insert: Stainless Steel with Black PVD Coating

CRYSTAL: 
Double -Domed Sapphire with Internal Anti-Reflective Coating

BAND:
Stainless Steel Bracelet and Clasp with Brushed Finish 
Maximum Length: 190 mm / 7.5" (alone)
235 mm / 9.25" (on watch)
Minimum Length: 115 mm / 4.5" (alone)
155 mm / 6.125" (on watch)

NS1 Nylon Strap with Stainless Steel Buckle and Keeper Rings

WATER RESISTANCE:
300 m / 30 atm / 990 ft
Tested in accordance with ISO 6425:1996

WEIGHT:
With Stainless Bracelet (at full length): TBD 
With NS1 Nylon Strap: 115 grams

ACCESSORIES:
The CS1 canvas strap and RS1 rubber strap pictured in some photos at left are available separately, and at a discount when purchased with a watch.

Komodo Instruction Manual

US$285.00 + US$30 Shipping World Wide


























February, 2019 release date.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure...

It is undeniably a Helm.

I am not sure what I was expecting though. Perhaps I need to see a head on shot to gauge my feelings.


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Komodo - Height: 15.5 mm
Vanuatu - Height: 14. 0 mm

Height is week point for Komodo. To much for 40mm. I expected let say, Miyota 9015 movement and maximum 13 mm height. Maybe I become to selective but some other micros (it is not fair in this thread to talk about competition) have 300m WR and under 13mm. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm with boatswain on this, it looks interesting but I've been waiting for the Komodo for such a long time and was expecting a "dressier" watch for some reason. Not what I was expecting, maybe it'll grow on me...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Matte white dial & bezel options. That’s very promising. 🙂

Oh, & thanks for the heads-up P-Man!!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm with boatswain on this, it looks interesting but I've been waiting for the Komodo for such a long time and was expecting a "dressier" watch for some reason. Not what I was expecting, maybe it'll grow on me...


Same here. Looks ok at first glance. Has some Helm DNA but perhaps, like what you pointed out, the anticipation raised our expectations.

Hoping for more colour variants.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nesoni said:


> Komodo - Height: 15.5 mm
> Vanuatu - Height: 14. 0 mm
> 
> Height is week point for Komodo. To much for 40mm. I expected let say, Miyota 9015 movement and maximum 13 mm height. Maybe I become to selective but some other micros (it is not fair in this thread to talk about competition) have 300m WR and under 13mm.
> ...


I have to admit that the height is disappointing. You should be able to squeeze a NH35 and 300m under that, even with those tall indices.

There is another watch with similar dimensions that wears shorter than the total height indicates, perhaps the Komodo will be similar.

However some of that height may be in the domed crystal and case back.

I'll keep an open mind and wait for more info and pics to roll in.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

I was anticipating a dressier watch. I prefer the khuraburi and vanuatu. Let’s wait for the other variants, if any.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking again at those pics I think it’s the hands that leave me feeling a bit cold. I like the dial layout a lot and the case is a strong simple chunky thing as you may expect with Helm. 

Curious to see the white dial. I love white divers and they are pretty rare. I imagine the hands could appear slightly different as the may stand out more. 

Still it should be said. Great value and quality no doubt. Aesthetics are always a personal choice anyhow.


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

I hope the parts between the models could be interchangeable

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm liking the tall indices, and I like orange minute hands, but the minute hand appears out of proportion to me in the photos? It almost looks Crepas Deco-Master enormous. Maybe a baton hour hand........eh, I don't know. Need to see the white and a front shot, but it is appealing so far.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

I really like how they implemented the date window as the 6:00 marker.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Height for sure a deterent. Design is not too bad. Not sure really. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Feels like it's inspired by multiple Citizens (I see some Orca, Ecozilla vibes). Not a bad thing, mind you.

Looking forward to pictures of the white dial and more forward to the 'dressier' watch that was mentioned earlier in the works.

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Can someone help me parse the wording in the dial/lume section? Are they saying BGW9 OR blue marker with no lume at all? And does that mean that the white dial will not have lume, since it only comes with blue markers? Or am I reading that wrong?

Overall I like it, but it looks a lot like my Citizen BN0150-28E


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Can someone help me parse the wording in the dial/lume section? Are they saying BGW9 OR blue marker with no lume at all? And does that mean that the white dial will not have lume, since it only comes with blue markers? Or am I reading that wrong?
> 
> Overall I like it, but it looks a lot like my Citizen BN0150-28E
> 
> View attachment 13651849


I imagine they mean something like this...










It appears to be that style of lume in one of the pics above.

Note sure what it's performance is like though.

If it's the "light blue" on the chart below it should still be pretty good if applied well










Now, some companies do clever tricks like tint stronger lume types like C3 or BGW9 to achieve a different t daytime colour but still have good dark performance.

I would guess the blue Komodo lume would be good as that seems to be one of helms strong suits but I'm only guessing...


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Glad to see this thread and learn more about the brand. Patiently waiting for details regarding the new release and the availability of the Khuraburi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

theleftwrist said:


> Feels like it's inspired by multiple Citizens (I see some Orca, Ecozilla vibes). Not a bad thing, mind you.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of the white dial and more forward to the 'dressier' watch that was mentioned earlier in the works.
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


You totally nailed it. I could not put a finger on what was so familiar about this watch. I own the Orca, the Ecozilla, and the BN0150-28E. This watch is a strong mix of all three of them. It makes me like it even more now. Can't beat the citizen aesthetic with an auto movement.......can't wait for more photos. Still concerned about the scale of that ecozilla minute hand though.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a chunkier Invicta 8926 mod with a Seiko SBBN007 Dagaz Dial









What a huge a huge disappointment.

Maybe he's making an easily interchangeable watch?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Man, you are right too watches503. I am getting so old I forget the styling cues of watches I own or have owned. The dial is absolutely Tuna. Which I sold I few years ago.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

A Seiko Citizen love child that came out unbalanced. All that drawn out teasing and meh.... time to move on.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wheelbuilder said:


> Man, you are right too watches503. I am getting so old I forget the styling cues of watches I own or have owned. The dial is absolutely Tuna. Which I sold I few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 13652139


That's still on my wish list. But the 007 is hard to find in good condition nowadays and at reasonable price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Adding insult to injury 









Let's see what comes after this model


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Watches503 said:


> Adding insult to injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it will be soon considering the restock of vanuatu, khuraburi and the launch of kodomo.

Nonetheless, the watch presents great value.


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

I like the Komodo, even if there are others it may be drawing its design from. What I don't like is the height. On a 40mm watch with only 300m of WR, I expect around 13mm. 

My 2 cents of course.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I have to say that I like it and will probably buy it despite the fact that 40MM is the hard lower limit for me as a gorilla. Let's face it, the guy makes great watches.

RMD


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> I have to say that I like it and will probably buy it despite the fact that 40MM is the hard lower limit for me as a gorilla. Let's face it, the guy makes great watches.
> 
> RMD


He sure does and at these prices they offer an incredible value, probably the best in the business at that price point, who had a Vanuatu or a Khurabury knows what im talking about.

I was looking at it last night, this one definitely took inspiration from other known brands [or at least there are some similarities], but as an enthusiast you can still look at it for 1 second and say ''yeah thats a Helm right there''.
15.5mm for a 40mm case its kinda steep but hey these are Diver's watches tested at almost 400M.
I dont dig the insert that much, i find the numbers too big. [even if that probably means big lume heyyy].
I want to see it on the new bracelet i think it will look much better, like the ''Khurabooty'' :-d i didnt appreciate it that much on canvas or nylons, but it was looking flawlessly with his bracelet.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, at long, long last we get to finally see the super elusive Komodo !!!

Actually, after keeping this super secret, and keeping us all on tenterhooks for over a year with so much anticipation and excitment building up ... it is pretty much an anti climax !!!

Especially, since the first two offerings were so interesting and exciting !

I really don't know what I expected, after such a long time, but something maybe a bit more, shall we say, "original" ... and perhaps with a 4 o'clock crown too ... definitely something " different " !!!

Confused too with all that drawn out secrecy, it appears to have a pretty much catalog case / bezel /crown / crown guards layout, etc ...

One glance, and the whole Komodo just screams Citizen ... albeit, with strong Seiko elements, to boot ! 

Nice, ... but I guess I really was looking forward to something else ... 

Not too keen on the applied indices either ... having had bad experiences with these previously.

Size-wise, 40mm x 47mm x 15.5mm, although certainly chunky and a bit tall ( Khurabri is 16mm ), I think is should be still quite wearable ... similar to the earlier previous model Scurfa Diver 1, which was small and thick, also about 16mm too.

Interestingly, Helm mentions " several aftermarket bezel options ", not too sure what that means, but sounds good !!!

Anyway, apart from all above, I will definitely be getting one ... simply because it is a Helm !!!

Regards,


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

My first impression upon viewing the limited number of images of the Komodo did not match my preconceived expectations, given the teasers of something a bit more dressy in a smaller size. However, after shaking my head a bit and taking a sip from the bourbon in front of me, I am very positive about what I see at the moment, including the good, solid design references from Seiko and Citizen. I’m really looking forward to seeing the white dial with blue markers on the bracelet, which I am betting will be the first to sell out, sight unseen, given the atypical colorway. As for the size, I’ve recently added the Sinn 103 SA to my collection, so the size is analogous to the Komodo at 41mm x 17mm! X 20mm lugs. Sure, it’s very chunky, but it wears pretty great actually, and I’m very confident that the Komodo will too. I’m looking forward to adding it to my Vanuatu and Khuraburi ASAP.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah, well. I was hoping for a smaller Vanuatu-esque design watch. Quite anti-climatic as someone has already said.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a little tank. I see a possible GSAR type Watch minus the tritium tunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I kinda like the height of the Komodo and will likely buy one. But I really want to see the white dial version. I'm not super excited about the blue hour markers, but maybe it'll look good. I have both of the other Helms and they're still among my favorites, so I'll just trust that this one won't disappoint.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree with many of the comments here regarding the Komodo. I have been so excited for a Helm release for so long that will better suit a smaller wrist like mine. Even though I was really hoping for a more unique look like the Vanatu or Khuraburri, I still really do like the look and will be buying one or two for sure.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't know if it is because I have been anticipating the Komodo release for so long but the more I look at it, I am really starting to love it.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Okay, guess i can be the first to type:....EASY PASS.......
Now the long wait for their next "dressier" model starts ; )
also good price??
Think the Merkur "tunacan" v2 kills this one.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

A little big for me but I do like it. Reminds me of some of H20's watches. Love my Vanuatu though. Awesome watch for the money.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Kriticar1 (Feb 19, 2015)

My hand is litle bit wierd on this pic but who cares. Khuraburi is fantastic !









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

I am disappointed. I guess the "dressier" can only refer to the "smaller" 40mm diameter but the extra height is a deal breaker for me. It would be a stretch to wear a 15.5mm under many of my dress shirt cuffs.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Anyone pick one of these up?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Arcane Analog said:


> Anyone pick one of these up?


which these?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

if he meant the Komodo, it has been delayed until March.

i have not followed Helm previously to even seeing the Komodo pics (in Nov), and it took me a couple looks (there's a Komodo thread), but it grew on me fast. since i didn't know Helm at the time, i had no preconceived notions of what it 'should' look like; i never saw this 'dressy' rumor that planted that expectation.

after a week or so after seeing it and hearing the specs/price in Nov, i decided to get one. i originally saw the pics and rolled my eyes because i thought it was HUGE, but finding out it had 20mm lugs turned me around. so i've only been in on this watch a couple months and i can't wait. hearing that you can swap out the bezels on all thier models is quite intriguing, too, so i'm definitely going to get a black AND a SS bezel for this when they come up. and then lastly we finally see that it has a lumed chapter ring and date ring. so in addition to bold lume markers, we find out it's a low key Lume Beast with these hidden spots of lume you couldn't see in the lighted pics. and for those interested, i believe Helm said they would do a no-date Komodo run in the future.

i don't see a tuna ripoff dial, i see similar marker _shapes_, but they are raised a bit up, so to me are completely different things, and obviously has a way different date setup. it's different enough that i had to 'look for' the Tuna in it, it doesn't pop out at me because... it doesn't look like a Tuna to me. it looks like a Komodo. i can see where it takes the basic cues but it definitely makes it it's own thing; i don't see this as bad or wrong or disappointing, or call-out worthy, since so many dive watches borrow cues from other watches, creating those basic themes and expectations we all expect and ENJOY in dive watches. since i like Seiko and Citizen, that it looks like a Seiko/Citizen and runs with a Seiko inside are all pluses for me. probably explains why i also just laid out for a Sharkey 62Mas homage which is a bit more blatant when it comes to what it's drawing from. =)


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I recently got one of these and I like everything except for the lack of date and honestly the Lume isn't that strong, I would rate it average the bezel Lume is definitely weak.
> 
> View attachment 12835827
> 
> ...


What A1?! From what manufacturer?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fozzaru said:


> What A1?! From what manufacturer?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Armida


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

taike said:


> which these?


Sorry - meant to quote my previous post on the Komodo.

Answer is obviously not! I did not realize there was a delay.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey guys,

I recently purchased a Khuraburi from the latest batch. I noticed that the orange lume doesn't light up as quickly with a flashlight, the blue does. Both seem to illuminate fairly equally in direct sunlight. Does anyone have experience with lume issues with the orange lume in Khuraburi?


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

I recently heard from a forum member that the orange lume doesn't function as well(not as bright, not as long lasting) as the BGW lume. Is this an issue consistent across all the Khuraburis? Any way to fix that if I were to see it on mine?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MS_original said:


> I recently heard from a forum member that the orange lume doesn't function as well(not as bright, not as long lasting) as the BGW lume. Is this an issue consistent across all the Khuraburis? Any way to fix that if I were to see it on mine?


It's not really an "issue"but more of a fact, that the orange lume has very minimal staying power as far as longevity. The rest of the dial & hand lume is fine. It's just whatever was used for the orange hand luminous material does not provide as strong emission as BGW9 / C3 etc. I think the orange hand is more a design feature for "the look". It looks good doesn't it :-! I was a bit disappointed by this attribute of the orange minute hand, but I lived with it because I liked everything else about the watch. I did sell my Khuraburi eventually as I missed a date window, and because of the lost hand in the dark.

That said, I would buy another Khuraburi in another color, but this time around I went for the Komodo I white, and I own a Vanuatu. Love them both!

Even in my example below, the orange doesn't really illuminate. There's nothing wrong with your watch. Hopefully you can enjoy the watch as is, or perhaps trade with someone via the sales / trade forum. There's always folks looking for Helm watches ;-)

RD

EDIT: It os only consistent with the orange minute hand models. Lume is even on remaining models, some utilizing BGW9 & C3 superluminova.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait until there will be a new batch of Vanuatu available! Definitely getting one.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

diggin' it, so many looks with different bezels and straps...


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Any idea when is April the Vanuatu is coming out? I believe they announced the dates for the last batch of th Khuraburi and Komodo at least a week or two out?


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> MS_original said:
> 
> 
> > I recently heard from a forum member that the orange lume doesn't function as well(not as bright, not as long lasting) as the BGW lume. Is this an issue consistent across all the Khuraburis? Any way to fix that if I were to see it on mine?
> ...


I understand, I did see that the orange lume is pretty effective after it's been in the sun. It doesn't illuminate much at all after shining a flashlight on it unlike BGW9 and C3


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Just going to throw some suggestions out there in case the folks at Helm are listening: Obviously, all of your original designs have been huge hits as evidenced by the speed with which the last batch of all three watches sold out. Still, this is an avid watch community with very knowledgeable watch owners, and the slight comments and suggestions on the forums have some value. 

First such comment repeated by quite a few WUS members: make more watches! If funding is an issue, consider pre-orders so you are not guessing on interest level. While some forum members are not fond of kickstarters (and not suggesting that you need to do this on kickstarter), pre-orders for a known commodity are quite different.

Second, consider making different sizes of your popular watches with a modest size option (like the Komodo) and a larger option (like the Khuraburi or Vanuatu or even slightly bigger).

And a third comment I'll suggest about the color combos: consider some of the requested new color combinations and also consider trying the most successful color combos from your most recent releases (like the white Komodo) on your other watches. 

Helm is off to a great start and has a lot of fans. Keep it going!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MS_original said:


> I understand, I did see that the orange lume is pretty effective after it's been in the sun. It doesn't illuminate much at all after shining a flashlight on it unlike BGW9 and C3


Let me rephrase for clarity. The orange hand does not have a sufficient amount of luminous material for that color hence it has no lasting luminescent properties. When charged in the sun it is very bright for 5 minutes. Flashlight even less. For best lume response on all hands and indices the blue dial 02AR3 and 02AL3 or the black dial 02AR1 and 02AL1 are the best choices for full lume response. The orange hand is a design feature basically it would seem. I think it's a tricky proposition to pull off in orange for lume intensity. Helm is aware of this. Lume isn't everything to all people. All the models sold out in short order and with research most knew what they were buying.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

VaEagle said:


> Just going to throw some suggestions out there in case the folks at Helm are listening: Obviously, all of your original designs have been huge hits as evidenced by the speed with which the last batch of all three watches sold out. Still, this is an avid watch community with very knowledgeable watch owners, and the slight comments and suggestions on the forums have some value.
> 
> First such comment repeated by quite a few WUS members: make more watches! If funding is an issue, consider pre-orders so you are not guessing on interest level. While some forum members are not fond of kickstarters (and not suggesting that you need to do this on kickstarter), pre-orders for a known commodity are quite different.
> 
> ...


I think you are preaching to the choir here. Some one else had these same comments earlier in the thread, and used Longines as an example on how to build watches. Helm couldn't be any more spot on with their product creation and delivery. These guys are very very smart. They are a new company and they have done everything right. This is a cottage industry. They are utilizing their own funds, creating an amount of watches that they can afford and that works for them. They rely completely on their own creativity and they take the big risks with their money on the line. In the micro industry things can go south very fast. This last release and the speed at which it sold out is a testament to the savvy business model Helm has adopted. There are a lot of moving parts in contracting, sourcing, waiting in line for the factory to build your model etc. I think they've made a lot of options available in the watches they have produced. Easy to create options, as well as some ability to customize these existing models. I think it's only this last go around that so many people are just now even hearing of Helm.

But then to add several sizes, an array of colors, and to suggest going backwards to the dreaded pre-order method. Yikes! Making multiple sizes and colors for one model can quickly get one mired in the weeds and pleasing every individual is not gonna happen. They now have 3 very successful models under their belts with multiple releases of two. They've met size requirements for everyone, now with the Komodo. There are many watches out there to chose from.

I love how they operate. No front money. No long drawn out discussions with their customers. An incredibly well put together product for the money. Impeccable presentation, delivery and customer service.

So many people think it's easy to launch a micro brand and then Monday morning quarterback the companies actions after the fact. I'm incredibly happy for this company. To start out with a solid business model and direction and to have such dedicated and pleased customers right out of the gate. It's very impressive.

Don't think they are not 6 moves ahead of you ;-) For one thing, the Komodo can not be made any bigger without losing the date positioning which is a huge and well received part of the design. That's just one aspect. They obviously have a great thing going on for them and us.

You gotta "Take the Helm" brother!!! :-!

RD


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> . . . Lume isn't everything to all people. All the models sold out in short order and with research most knew what they were buying.


I am all about lume. So with that said, it sounds like from a lume standpoint you would recommend the non-orange models?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Yes, that is correct.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 14053171


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Are the new Vanuatus still supposed to be coming out this month? We're almost at the end of April.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

What are you guys' thoughts on the lume brightness across the three Helm models? In terms of most intense and long lasting to least? I understand most of it is BGW9 but I think the amount applied on each model probably affects longevity and intensity


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14053169
> 
> 
> View attachment 14053171
> ...


I like the rubberstrap on your Komodo, what is that strap called/described and where can I get one?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I’d say Komodo is brightest. The blue & black without orange minute hand Khuraburi is very strong & the Vanuatu is ever-so-slightly less but very visible all night including the black bezel.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'd say Komodo is brightest. The blue & black without orange minute hand Khuraburi is very strong & the Vanuatu is ever-so-slightly less but very visible all night including the black bezel.


Thanks Art Riddim! Did you say just the Vanuatu is visible all night? Don't the Vanuatu and Khuraburi both have the same BGW9 lume?


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Also, I haven't really had any of my divers' lume last night? How does that happen for you guys? Was the lume illuminated I just sunlight? Or the special flashlights with IR wavelengths?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MS_original said:


> Riddim Driven said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Komodo is brightest. The blue & black without orange minute hand Khuraburi is very strong & the Vanuatu is ever-so-slightly less but very visible all night including the black bezel.
> ...


I noted the models in order of lume strength, but all are substantial and are viewable throughout the night. Use a strong light source before bed & call me in the morning


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

When you say strong light source, what would you recommend?? Other than household lamps and fluorescent lights?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MS_original said:


> When you say strong light source, what would you recommend?? Other than household lamps and fluorescent lights?


Google: how to charge lume on watch


----------



## RatRacer (Jun 10, 2017)

MS_original said:


> When you say strong light source, what would you recommend?? Other than household lamps and fluorescent lights?


I use a 650nm UV flashlight, that uses a 3.7v lithium 18650 battery. Look up Convoy S2+ or Jaxman UV flashlights. They are available from Banggood, Fasttech, Gearbest, and Amazon, from ~$25-$40 + battery and charger(another ~$20+, depending on brands)


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

+1 Keen as mustard for a Vanuatu.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14053173


Was previously not a fan of this model, but on this strap, looks GREAT!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

MS_original said:


> When you say strong light source, what would you recommend?? Other than household lamps and fluorescent lights?


You only have two options. The first and best option is the sun. Leave the watch sitting in the sun for 3-4 hours and your watch may glow for to to 36 hours straight. My suggestion, go with option 2, which is to go on ebay and purchase a cheap UV led flashlight. Shine this on your watch for 10-15 seconds and it will glow like a torch. I had a cheap UV led flashlight and it eventually died, but it was an ebay #2 light, now I use my Fenix D35 on Turbo.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

For those in the know. Is the SS2 or SS3 bracelet better for everyday wear because they both look great? I’ve heard good things about the SS1 and am looking forward to buying a Vanuatu as soon as they’re available on the website again in addition to either the SS2 or SS3 if they’re better suited for everyday life with kids. Thanks in advance for any advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

So, did the opening of orders get delayed?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kevinmaccioly said:


> So, did the opening of orders get delayed?


This is from the "news" menu on Helm web site -- It's still Early May -- Sign up for notification on the Helm web site!!

_April 9, 2019: Vanuatu Availability
We still hope to have the Vanuatu available later this month or in early May. The watches are on hand, but our QC inspection and WR testing got put on hold while handling the Khuraburi and Komodo sales. Now we should be able to get back on track! If you haven't already, you can sign up here for our product availability list and we'll keep you posted on the expected in-stock date. _


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

network2501 said:


> For those in the know. Is the SS2 or SS3 bracelet better for everyday wear because they both look great? I've heard good things about the SS1 and am looking forward to buying a Vanuatu as soon as they're available on the website again in addition to either the SS2 or SS3 if they're better suited for everyday life with kids. Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey. Welcome to the Forum. I'm a huge Helm fan. The bracelets all pretty much have the same build quality to me with the SS1 & SS2 seeming to be the heftier and most rugged, but the SS3 is plenty tough, as are the Helm watches themselves.

I think I've settled on the Vanuatu being my favorite Helm watch though the Khuraburi was my 1st Helm (bought & sold 3) and I also have and enjoy very much the Komodo. If the Khuraburi ever came with a date complication, I'd buy it again as it was a great fit and loved the build on that one too.

When I bought my Komodo, I did order the SS2 for my Vanuatu as I prefer the design of that bracelet over the SS1. This is strictly a personal preference. I was planning to get it once the Komodo launched to take advantage of discounts when purchasing accessories along with a watch. I did ask for the _original_ SS2 that shipped on the original Khuraburi as I wanted the FC1 clasp. My request was accommodated.

Since Helm is developing bracelets & clasps to be interchangeable it would be nice if one had the option to choose which bracelet & clasp they preferred as the FC2 has been questioned for fit on smaller wrists and it does cover a large expanse under the wrist. Though I think Helm has to stick to what they've produced or get stuck with an abundance of one clasp or another. I assume one has to buy the FC1 as an add-on as all the bracelets seem to ship with the new FC2 ratchet clasp. This would be something to run by Helm prior to ordering. Though it may be too difficult to offer a choice of clasp / bracelet at this stage.

Anyway, the Vanuatu should become available very soon. You really can't go wrong, but hope this provides a little food for thought, but I know it didn't provide clarity, because you have several choices to mull over 

Post some pics here when you get your new Vanuatu & choose your hardware.

RD


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

From their Instagram.



> We know folks have been waiting a while for this one, so we're happy to confirm the Vanuatu will finally be available in the next couple weeks. If you haven't signed up for our product availability notification yet, visit the website to do so, and we'll confirm the precise date and time of the sale by email!


I'm hype

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14053169
> 
> 
> View attachment 14053175


^^ I love this combination. Where did you get the brown rubber strap? I thought it was Helm but did not see it on their site. Looks great.


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14053175


^^ I love this combination. Where did you get the brown rubber strap? I thought it was Helm but did not see it on their site. Looks great.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ck40711 said:


> ^^ I love this combination. Where did you get the brown rubber strap? I thought it was Helm but did not see it on their site. Looks great.


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ck40711 said:


> ^^ I love this combination. Where did you get the brown rubber strap? I thought it was Helm but did not see it on their site. Looks great.


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MS_original said:


> I like the rubberstrap on your Komodo, what is that strap called/described and where can I get one?


that's the brown rubber strap from my Scurfa NoDate; they make black blue and brown, but i'm not sure if they are available separately.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

taike said:


> https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap


oh haha, there ya go. all 3 right there.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*OK Folks -- Heads up -- The notice has been sent!!!*

HELM Vanuatu Pre-Order Notice
Thanks for your interest in the HELM Vanuatu and for your patience while we produced more! The Vanuatu will be available for pre-order beginning Friday, May 17th, at 23:55 UTC.
All pre-ordered watches will ship on or before June 8th, 2019.

All the best,
HELM Watches​


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

great pics, thx


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, that was quick!! Just goy my email notification on more Komodo's!!!

*HELM Komodo Pre-Order Notice
*
Thanks for your interest in the HELM Komodo! Approximately 100 Komodo watches will be available for pre-order beginning Friday, May 17th, at 23:55 UTC.
All pre-ordered watches will ship on or before June 8th, 2019.

All the best,
HELM Watches​


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

Any idea if they will offer the SS bezel also this time or only the black bezel?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WineMan said:


> Any idea if they will offer the SS bezel also this time or only the black bezel?


SS bezels are an add-on part
https://helmwatches.com/bezels.html


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

by popular demand, eh? 

so this is still well before the 'late 2019' plans of a no date and/or orange komodos... thats cool. and now offering pre-order. maybe because the odd release time threw so many people off?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Got both emails from Helm (Komodo and Vanuatu). I'm on the line for a Khuraburi. Agree that Komodo 'restock' was quick.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone know if the Khuraburi will be back for another run?

On the fence about the Komodo. Love the aesthetics, not too sure on the dimensions. Vanuatu seems dial seems a bit flat for my taste.


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

Vanuatu ordering. On your marks, get set, <refreshing website intensifies>


----------



## jj2000 (Feb 3, 2019)

I ordered mine.


----------



## Jason C (May 1, 2019)

Website was chaotic..ordered a white date and got confirmation mail as black date. Only 200 pieces this round...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! The Vanuatu was the hot Helm ticket this go-around - SOLD OUT! Congrats again Helm -- 200 more in August they say !


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

In spite of everything, I was so close to getting a black with blue. I tried to add the non-divers clasp, but it was sold out. There's no way I would keep the divers clasp on there, and I wouldn't want to wait for them to re-stock it. I thought at first I would do a catch and release if I didn't like the watch , but it's a PITA. 

Ironically, the one I like the most is the one that people like the least, black dial with blue lume.

I will rock my new skx007 instead. I think I'm going to upgrade the movement on it and throw a president bracelet on it and call it a day..... However, I will be first in line for a 10 o'clock Khuraburi!

Congrats to the lucky buyers, especially the white dials! Not really my taste, but I see people have a love for it.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! The Vanuatu was the hot Helm ticket this go-around - SOLD OUT! Congrats again Helm -- 200 more in August they say !


Cool, gives me some more time to reconsider it.

Any word on the khuraburi?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

babyivan said:


> Cool, gives me some more time to reconsider it.
> 
> Any word on the khuraburi?


Bro -- Gotta read the web site man!! It's all there. ;-)


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Bro -- Gotta read the web site man!! It's all there. ;-)


"End of the year", boo


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm super excited for the Vanuatu! I had my kart prepopulated with a couple extra straps and an FC1 so when the time came to order I simply pulled the trigger on the Vanuatu of my choice. Then like magic the paypal receipt hit my email at 23:57UTC which felt so good to see. 

It's been a 12 month journey from the Tissot Visodate, finding reddit's love of Seiko and especially SKX I thought the SKX was for me. I stumbled onto talk of micro brands and was pretty hesitant but that lead me to Scurfa watches and this forum. Super happy it did because then I found the Helm watches and the love everyone here has for their time pieces. 

Seriously thanks for everyone's posts here I'm only a new member but have been reading your comments for ages. Looking forward to posting pictures of my own watch in the near future.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

network2501 said:


> I'm super excited for the Vanuatu! I had my kart prepopulated with a couple extra straps and an FC1 so when the time came to order I simply pulled the trigger on the Vanuatu of my choice. Then like magic the paypal receipt hit my email at 23:57UTC which felt so good to see.
> 
> It's been a 12 month journey from the Tissot Visodate, finding reddit's love of Seiko and especially SKX I thought the SKX was for me. I stumbled onto talk of micro brands and was pretty hesitant but that lead me to Scurfa watches and this forum. Super happy it did because then I found the Helm watches and the love everyone here has for their time pieces.
> 
> Seriously thanks for everyone's posts here I'm only a new member but have been reading your comments for ages. Looking forward to posting pictures of my own watch in the near future.


That's awesome "network2501"!! Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new incoming Vanuatu. Your enthusiasm is noticeable. It's all downhill from here. 
Excited for you, and to see your photos.

RD


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

babyivan said:


> "End of the year", boo


Sign up for email updates and you'll get a heads-up a few days ahead of time.
I set an alarm on my phone for this round, 5 minutes before scheduled 'live'... dropped a Vanuatu my way finally.
Got my order confirmation about 30 seconds after the site went live with them this time... I've managed to miss the prior releases.
I have one of their clasps already laid back when I ordered 2 for the Komodo... it's lower tech, but more comfortable than that giant clasp the Komodo came with.

The one Helm watch that had eluded me will me mine soooooooon. sweeet.

I have a pretty good pile of various Micros... Helm is above them all in quality. Their dials really put them ahead of the pack.
I put them on par with the 'entry-level' Swiss brands like Hamilton, Mido, Tissot... approaching Certina, and Longines levels of quality. Possibly even sniffing around Oris levels of finish.
They really punch above their price.

I'll likely jump on new releases from them blindly for the next several years assuming the quality doesn't slack off.

I do hope they find a nice middle ground on the clasp though... the 'new' glidelock type clasp is a no go for me, luckily they still offer the older (more comfortable) clasp.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

network2501 said:


> I'm super excited for the Vanuatu! I had my kart prepopulated with a couple extra straps and an FC1 so when the time came to order I simply pulled the trigger on the Vanuatu of my choice. Then like magic the paypal receipt hit my email at 23:57UTC which felt so good to see.
> 
> It's been a 12 month journey from the Tissot Visodate, finding reddit's love of Seiko and especially SKX I thought the SKX was for me. I stumbled onto talk of micro brands and was pretty hesitant but that lead me to Scurfa watches and this forum. Super happy it did because then I found the Helm watches and the love everyone here has for their time pieces.
> 
> Seriously thanks for everyone's posts here I'm only a new member but have been reading your comments for ages. Looking forward to posting pictures of my own watch in the near future.


Network2501, I always love hearing how people found this forum and got into watches (or got obsessed with them). I saw your name here just joining in April and wondered how does someone who just found this forum or got into watches know about some obscure microbrand that sells maybe 1000 watches a year. For me the battery kept dying in my awesome to me watch so I thought time to get a citizen eco drive more casual watch to play around with and looking up pictures led me to here. it was a caliber 8700 citizen I was looking at blue or brown dial and when people started talking about the movement being more or less advanced than others I was thinking "they're not all the same? and there is actual tech inside"? Led me to the affordables mechanical section and all downhill from there 9 yrs ago. My collecting has matured and is pretty much done except for this last segment of mico brands. Just bought a Vanuatu about 3 weeks ago, put a stainless bezel on it and it's great!! So different from my other watches and that bracelet and dial are what attracted me to it. Zelos canvas strap is great on it as well. It's dive capable but doesn't look super "divery" but more tactical "sport watch". I wanted a new one and one with my name written on the thank you note so I got in on this. The Vanuatu really is a great watch and I know you'll enjoy it. I almost missed it, browsing for too many add-ons then the white date sold out in less than a half hour so I immediately finalized my order for the black date version which is the one I wanted. Super pumped I got one.


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

A new layer of Helm Watch Inferno is entered. Now begins the package purgatory. Delivery gods please have mercy on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

was at the park, found a branch, snapped a quick photo


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm super happy! Just loving the watch. I got an orange rubber and orange/black nylon strap but can't bring myself to take it off and see what they look like on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

network2501 said:


> I'm super happy! Just loving the watch. I got an orange rubber and orange/black nylon strap but can't bring myself to take it off and see what they look like on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! I can't wait for mine to ship! I went for the khaki canvas strap and stainless steel bezel. Enjoy yours!


----------



## network2501 (Apr 26, 2019)

KSDoodlebugger said:


> Very cool! I can't wait for mine to ship! I went for the khaki canvas strap and stainless steel bezel. Enjoy yours!


Yes!! I really like the look of the SS bezel but figured I could get it later. Very nice choice can't want to see your watch pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Received mine Tuesday. The folks over at Helm are good people


----------



## jj2000 (Feb 3, 2019)

I got mine in yesterday, It did not disappoint. I'm very pleased.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Inside shot of Komodo. Black/Blue version


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, the pics are great.... Getting excited for the khuraburi release. Hoping it's sooner than later


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

The case almost looks like titanium in that light, nice timepiece!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looking at the Vanuatu pics and my Komodo what is curious, at least for me, is the logo is nearly indistinguishable under Mk VII eyeball inspection but stands out clearly in photos. Like Babyivan, I too was drawn to He3lm when I saw the Khuraburi. I'm totally satisfied w/ the Komodo but still harbor an attraction for the Khuri.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like Helm is adopting the pre-order model, but there is a refund option, and a wait -- Komodo news:

A quantity of 200 Komodo watches (a portion of our next full production) will be available for pre-order (full prepayment required) on this page beginning Saturday, June 16th at 23:55 UTC. Your pre-order will reserve a Komodo in your name to ensure you receive the variation you want when production is complete.

IMPORTANT: Please note, this is a pre-order, which requires full prepayment for a watch that has not yet been produced and is not yet in stock. Once the pre-order session is closed, we'll begin production and hope to have the watches ready to ship by the end of the year. We'll do our best to keep production on schedule and will send occasional email updates to keep you posted on the progress, but minor delays are always a possibility.

REFUNDS: Is your pre-order/prepayment refundable? Yes, but not until the production is complete (around the end of the year). Your pre-order is paying for the production of a watch, so once production begins, the funds will be used to pay our manufacturing partners. Only when production is complete (and paid for) and we have watches in stock that we can sell, will we be able to issue any refunds.

ACCESSORIES: You can take advantage of the "with watch" discount to purchase accessories (straps, bezels, etc.) when you place your
pre-order or at any time before your watch ships. However, if you want an accessory bezel, we suggest ordering it now so we can produce enough of the most popular options. Any accessories purchased at the "with watch" discount price will ship with your watch order.

CHANGES: The only spec changes to note are the addition of an orange dial variation (03AR4) and a return to the FC1 non-ratcheting bracelet clasp as the standard clasp. The FC2 diver's extension clasp (which is still shown in some photos at left) will be available for purchase separately as an accessory, but will not be included with the watch (it was just too large for most folks).


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Interesting that Helm is adopting the pre-order model. I don't have a problem with it, but personally I prefer to order as the batches come in.

I've been enjoying my Vanuatu for six days now. It really is a fun watch, especially with the ability to swap bezels... almost like getting two watches for the price of one b-)
Eventually I'll put it on the bracelet, but for now I've been enjoying the canvas strap.









I have roughly a 7 inch wrist for reference









The watch has been averaging +11.9 s/d with a mix of both time on and off the wrist.


----------



## Macsqueezy (Jun 21, 2019)

I just started watch collecting and my 1st ever Automatic watch is a Helm Vanuatu.
Love this watch!
I got a 6.5 inch wrist. do you think a 42mm watch is too big for me?


----------



## Macsqueezy (Jun 21, 2019)

I just started watch collecting and my 1st ever Automatic watch is a Helm Vanuatu.
Love this watch!
I got a 6.5 inch wrist. do you think a 42mm watch is too big for me? 
View attachment 14249055

View attachment 14249057

View attachment 14249059

View attachment 14249061


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Not a fan of preorders, matter a fact i hate them, you can have designed the best watch technically and visually appealing still aint falling for that. Already had my share of waiting with Zelos Crepas ect, and while both delivered a good product, me waiting 6/7/8 months without those dead presidents bills in my wallet aint happening anymore. I thought Helm was different but the only explanation i can give to this is them wanting to probably reach some bigger factory numbers/orders/batches. I know its hard to do it investing your own money but the people appreciate that business. I pay you and i get something in return, now not next year.I guess the refund thing kinda ease this ish out... Aevig Huldra, the same, i wanted the V2 version so bad but im probably gonna keep my wallet closed on that too.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mac, 

Welcome to the Helmatorium. Great first auto and it looks fine on wrist. I have a Komodo on my 7.25" wrist w/o any size issue. Love the bracelet, engineer style, that may be my next purchase. Did you order a spare bezel? Great option to completely change the look of your watch.


----------



## Macsqueezy (Jun 21, 2019)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Welcome to the Helmatorium. Great first auto and it looks fine on wrist. I have a Komodo on my 7.25" wrist w/o any size issue. Love the bracelet, engineer style, that may be my next purchase. Did you order a spare bezel? Great option to completely change the look of your watch.


Hey Gurthang! 
Thanks! Loving every second wearing it.

I was torn. Between the Vanuatu and the Komodo tbh. They both looked so sweet. I chose the Vanuatu because of the Engineer's bracelet! For some reason, people don't wear engineers enough! It's really comfy as well, the bracelet conforms to my wrist.

I did not get the additional bezel though... But I might get it in the future along with a Komodo!


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

SuperP said:


> Not a fan of preorders, matter a fact i hate them, you can have designed the best watch technically and visually appealing still aint falling for that. Already had my share of waiting with Zelos Crepas ect, and while both delivered a good product, me waiting 6/7/8 months without those dead presidents bills in my wallet aint happening anymore. I thought Helm was different but the only explanation i can give to this is them wanting to probably reach some bigger factory numbers/orders/batches. I know its hard to do it investing your own money but the people appreciate that business. I pay you and i get something in return, now not next year.I guess the refund thing kinda ease this ish out... Aevig Huldra, the same, i wanted the V2 version so bad but im probably gonna keep my wallet closed on that too.


I don't like the pre-order either, but at least only a portion of the production is pre-order. According to Helm the rest will be available at the end of the year.

I think a lot of people agree with you, because it took them a few days to fill the pre-order of 200 Komodos, whereas the last batch of "in-stock" Vanuatus/Komodos were sold out in the matter of an hour.


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

Love the latest version of Vanuatu. Woke up 02:00 in the morning to get it. And payed a massive tax for it. But no regrets. The watch is a monster. A strap monster as well as a reliable and versatile timepiece. Already took it for swimming and hiking, next we will go in the mountains. Simply love it.









Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Looks good mate |>

I'll count myself as lucky for receiving mine tax-free in the US-of-A :-d


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

So I am considering participating in the Pre-Order for the Khuraburi but was wondering whether any U.S. customs taxes or fees could be added "after the fact" in the next 6-7 months due to potential Trump trade sanctions on China. Does anyone have any input? Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> So I am considering participating in the Pre-Order for the Khuraburi but was wondering whether any U.S. customs taxes or fees could be added "after the fact" in the next 6-7 months due to potential Trump trade sanctions on China. Does anyone have any input? Thanks.


life is too short to live in fear


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I love the orange and blue Khuraburi, except for the fact that I live in Queens, New York and I hate the Mets with a PASSION! So that one gets a hard NO 

Option 2: orange and black 

I wish I could get a 10 o'clock crown for its uniqueness , but I wear watches on my right wrist, and wouldn't want the crown digging in to my hand.


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

doughboy17 said:


> So I am considering participating in the Pre-Order for the Khuraburi but was wondering whether any U.S. customs taxes or fees could be added "after the fact" in the next 6-7 months due to potential Trump trade sanctions on China. Does anyone have any input? Thanks.


I wouldn't worry about it. As it stands now, you only pay U.S. customs tax if you are importing items for resale or if the value of the item that you import exceeds $2500. My Vanuatu cleared customs in the matter of half a day.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

doughboy17 said:


> So I am considering participating in the Pre-Order for the Khuraburi but was wondering whether any U.S. customs taxes or fees could be added "after the fact" in the next 6-7 months due to potential Trump trade sanctions on China. Does anyone have any input? Thanks.


I ended up pulling the trigger and Pre-Ordering one. Now, in addition to my question about potential additional customs taxes, it appears that none of the Khuraburi options have yet to sell out, so I am wondering whether I will have one by Christmas. I figured the pre-order would sell out within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I think they took a step backwards on the new Khuraburi design. I thought the logo and lettering on the face looked better before. Why did they make it white? 
And the date window design looks "slapped on". It doesn't flow well.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

babyivan said:


> I think they took a step backwards on the new Khuraburi design. I thought the logo and lettering on the face looked better before. Why did they make it white?
> And the date window design looks "slapped on". It doesn't flow well.


I was hoping for a Khuraburi date model, but I expected it to come on the black / white (bezel) model, and then I would have expected white date window with black numerals. That would flow & round out that model nicely. I'm sure they have their reasoning.....

I agree, something is off on the current design choice for the date option.

RD


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Joined the club here and pre-ordered a black/orange Khuraburi late last night.
Wondering how long it will take to fill the pre-orders? (Never done one before...)

Noticed that they opened on June 22nd. Somewhat surprised it was still open?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noob,

Great looking RDX NATO, I'm looking at a black or titanium model from them.

Love the lumed steel insert, wish Helm would offer them for sale w/o ordering a watch.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noob,
> 
> Great looking RDX NATO, I'm looking at a black or titanium model from them.
> 
> Love the lumed steel insert, wish Helm would offer them for sale w/o ordering a watch.


Hey Mistah! You can buy them separately. Small discount when purchased "with a watch".

RD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noob,
> 
> Great looking RDX NATO, I'm looking at a black or titanium model from them.
> 
> Love the lumed steel insert, wish Helm would offer them for sale w/o ordering a watch.





Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Mistah! You can buy them separately. Small discount when purchased "with a watch".
> 
> RD


yep, that's why i have both!

yea those redux straps are cool i wish they would restock all the full nato style. that grey hardware is cool.

















same weave as maratec natos that i also really like. but the more unusual hardware is a cool twist.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Received confirmation from Helm on 7/15 that Khuraburi production has begun, and only a few of the pre-orders remain.

|>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey Noob,

Yet another good looking strap w/ the two-tone gray stripes. Source?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Hey Noob,
> 
> Yet another good looking strap w/ the two-tone gray stripes. Source?


Another Crown&Buckle chevron strap, the grey version. very interesting weave and hardware.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noob,

Thanks. I've looked at the C&B chevron straps, your pic is much better w/ the color and weave contrast. The one problem for me is there are too many great looking NATO/ZULU/Perlon straps to choose from.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok, I'm going along for the ride. Just pulled the trigger on a blue and orange Khuraburi. Always wanted one, and I believe I need one to accompany my Vanuatu. I checken out used, buy simply thought pricing on Ebay was ridiculous... so I'd rather go with new direct from Helm. Not much different from a Kickstarter as far as the wait is concerned... but with the assurance coming from Helm.
The only thing now is to figure out if I can pull off wearing blue and orange to work...

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been looking for Khuraburi blue with a crown for 11, long time. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

Are these flaws normal to Vanuatu? Am I normal if being annoyed by those? Am i a perfectionist with some kind of OCD?


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

anhld said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are these flaws normal to Vanuatu? Am I normal if being annoyed by those? Am i a perfectionist with some kind of OCD?
> 
> View attachment 14330835


Like you I am OCD with my watches. If it is a flaw/scratch that occurs because of something I did, I can live with it. However if it is brand new and has any imperfections upon receiving, it will bother me and I send it back as a result.


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

ck40711 said:


> Like you I am OCD with my watches. If it is a flaw/scratch that occurs because of something I did, I can live with it. However if it is brand new and has any imperfections upon receiving, it will bother me and I send it back as a result.


Well, i just want to know if those imperfections is normal. If the whole batch is like that then i am fine with it. It's a sub $300 watch anyway.


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

anhld said:


> Hi guys,
> Are these flaws normal to Vanuatu? Am I normal if being annoyed by those? Am i a perfectionist with some kind of OCD?


I would say that those are not normal. One of the qualities that impressed me most was the quality of the printing on my Vanuatu's dial, but I would love to hear from others who have owned Helms for longer than I have.

If you do decide to contact Helm, please post how that goes seeing as you've already peeled the stickers, sized up the bracelet and swapped bezels! Good luck!

Apologies for the poor picture quality, I couldn't be any steadier with my hands!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

anhld said:


> It's a sub $300 watch anyway.


& that's pretty much how you should look at it, and enjoy your watch. To see that small of an imperfection in a blown up photo for a watch at this price point that offers so much I think it's a niggle you should try and live with. Is it normal? I haven't seen blown up photos with red circles on questionable areas until your pic, so no telling. I really wouldn't have noticed, and the second pic & indices. I don't see any problem. You'll drive yourself nuts and ruin the enjoyment of the hobby if you talk yourself into being OCD and then buying watches. It's quite the trend to buy a micro brand for a very reasonable price then look for flaws as soon as you receive it. For some, it's about who can find a flaw first, perceived or otherwise.

Anyway, Good luck, and don't buy 2nd hand. It could be a real PITA for a seller. 

RD


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

KSDoodlebugger said:


> I would say that those are not normal. One of the qualities that impressed me most was the quality of the printing on my Vanuatu's dial, but I would love to hear from others who have owned Helms for longer than I have.
> 
> If you do decide to contact Helm, please post how that goes seeing as you've already peeled the stickers, sized up the bracelet and swapped bezels! Good luck!
> 
> Apologies for the poor picture quality, I couldn't be any steadier with my hands!


Thank you for your picture. I've already sent an email to Helm, no response yet. I will update here if there is something new.


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> & that's pretty much how you should look at it, and enjoy your watch. To see that small of an imperfection in a blown up photo for a watch at this price point that offers so much I think it's a niggle you should try and live with. Is it normal? I haven't seen blown up photos with red circles on questionable areas until your pic, so no telling. I really wouldn't have noticed, and the second pic & indices. I don't see any problem. You'll drive yourself nuts and ruin the enjoyment of the hobby if you talk yourself into being OCD and then buying watches. It's quite the trend to buy a micro brand for a very reasonable price then look for flaws as soon as you receive it. For some, it's about who can find a flaw first, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, Good luck, and don't buy 2nd hand. It could be a real PITA for a seller.
> 
> RD


Sorry for my "blown up photos", i just wanted to make sure you guys can see clearly what i meant. It's not that i'm not enjoying my watch but i just can't ignore those flaws. You know, it's kinda my personality, that's who i am. It's not easy to change your character, and to be honest, i dont want to.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

anhld said:


> Sorry for my "blown up photos", i just wanted to make sure you guys can see clearly what i meant. It's not that i'm not enjoying my watch but i just can't ignore those flaws. You know, it's kinda my personality, that's who i am. It's not easy to change your character, and to be honest, i dont want to.


Nah, it's good to express your opinion and what bothers you. Everyone is different and has different tolerances and expectations. Some of us are pickier than others, it doesn't mean anything more beyond that. If it bothers you enough, then you did the right thing by contacting them. I'm sure they'll be able to replace the dial for you or exchange it for another watch (assuming still within warranty) but you'll need to consider the shipping costs and time away from the watch to see if it's worthwhile. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

BavarianZHP said:


> Nah, it's good to express your opinion and what bothers you. Everyone is different and has different tolerances and expectations. Some of us are pickier than others, it doesn't mean anything more beyond that. If it bothers you enough, then you did the right thing by contacting them. I'm sure they'll be able to replace the dial for you or exchange it for another watch (assuming still within warranty) but you'll need to consider the shipping costs and time away from the watch to see if it's worthwhile. Let us know how it goes.


Thank you for your kind words. To me, $30 shipping cost to buy satisfaction is not a high price. The problem is that i'm living in Vietnam, a 3rd world country. When you purchase/receive something from other countries, you can't be sure if you will get the thing like it's supposed to be (the Customs employees swap them). A friend of mine once received a stone in the box instead of a Tag Heuer and you can't do anything about that. I bought this Vanuatu through a mediate company, i had to pay extra money for them to get the watch to me and it took 45 days and cost $20. I really dont want to wait for another 45 days again. Well, i am still looking forward to Helm's response and then will decide what to do. I will update here if there is something new. Thank you again.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

anhld said:


> Thank you for your kind words. To me, $30 shipping cost to buy satisfaction is not a high price. The problem is that i'm living in Vietnam, a 3rd world country. When you purchase/receive something from other countries, you can't be sure if you will get the thing like it's supposed to be (the Customs employees swap them). A friend of mine once received a stone in the box instead of a Tag Heuer and you can't do anything about that. I bought this Vanuatu through a mediate company, i had to pay extra money for them to get the watch to me and it took 45 days and cost $20. I really dont want to wait for another 45 days again. Well, i am still looking forward to Helm's response and then will decide what to do. I will update here if there is something new. Thank you again.


I don't know how micro's handle parts replacements/servicing, but the larger more established brands normally take weeks to months depending, so definitely talk to customer service/rep about the issues, possible resolutions, and the expected time for service. It could change your mind.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

anhld said:


> Thank you for your kind words. To me, $30 shipping cost to buy satisfaction is not a high price. The problem is that i'm living in Vietnam, a 3rd world country. When you purchase/receive something from other countries, you can't be sure if you will get the thing like it's supposed to be (the Customs employees swap them). A friend of mine once received a stone in the box instead of a Tag Heuer and you can't do anything about that. I bought this Vanuatu through a mediate company, i had to pay extra money for them to get the watch to me and it took 45 days and cost $20. I really dont want to wait for another 45 days again. Well, i am still looking forward to Helm's response and then will decide what to do. I will update here if there is something new. Thank you again.


After going through the potential frustration and anxiety waiting & hoping for your watch to arrive on top of the extra efforts to acquire, It would definitely be disappointing to find a flaw. Ones quest for perfection can be a blessing or a curse. Under your particular circumstances I think I would still live with it for fear of not seeing the watch again, but if Helm finds it to be a viable concern and are able to address it to your satisfaction then I suppose, as stated, it's your decision.

Good Luck
RD


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

I got response from Helm. Here is what they said: "Yes, based on the attached photo, your Vanuatu dial looks normal. There is always a small degree of variation from dial to dial, and it's not unusual for the edges of some of the hour markers to deviate slightly from absolutely, perfectly straight. This is just a normal variation that's part of the dial printing process."

Well, I love my watch and my mind is relieved now.

Thank you all for your opinions and advises.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. Helm can only do so much for that money & they still manage to give a heck of a lot!

My 1st Bronze was $1200.from Helson and the hand set was jagged, iron filings around the crown. No recourse whatsoever— I still gave them money, but no more.


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

anhld said:


> Well, I love my watch and my mind is relieved now.


Thanks for the update, I'm glad that you were able to reach some sort of conclusion.

I'm taking mine on a camping trip and I fully expect it to pick up a few scratches along the way. The Vanuatu was never meant to be a "pretty" timepiece, so put a few scratches on it, experiment with new strap/bezel combinations and most importantly, enjoy it for what it is, a great value tool diver with killer lume.

Best of luck to you b-)


----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)

> Thanks for letting us know. Helm can only do so much for that money & they still manage to give a heck of a lot!
> 
> My 1st Bronze was $1200.from Helson and the hand set was jagged, iron filings around the crown. No recourse whatsoever- I still gave them money, but no more.


That's the real PITA man. I would not do the same if i were you. It's not always about money but I would feel angry in that situation.



> Thanks for the update, I'm glad that you were able to reach some sort of conclusion.
> 
> I'm taking mine on a camping trip and I fully expect it to pick up a few scratches along the way. The Vanuatu was never meant to be a "pretty" timepiece, so put a few scratches on it, experiment with new strap/bezel combinations and most importantly, enjoy it for what it is, a great value tool diver with killer lume.
> 
> Best of luck to you


Yes, I will be totally happy if the watches have some scratches on the case/strap occured by me. But in this case I was upset because the flaw is on the dial, under the sapphire crystal. But I'm relieved now and I'm happy with it. Well, I've been waiting for some straps that I ordered from CheapestNatoStrap. Cant wait to put them on Vanuatu. Cheers!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

anhld said:


> Sorry for my "blown up photos", i just wanted to make sure you guys can see clearly what i meant. It's not that i'm not enjoying my watch but i just can't ignore those flaws. You know, it's kinda my personality, that's who i am. It's not easy to change your character, and to be honest, i dont want to.


No reason to apologize. Sometimes the issue can be huge, or mild and at times we are unsure whether it is or isn't as issue.

I will say the issue appears to be mild, but can seem like it is huge once you know it is there, or when blown up that much. Keep in mind it is not a high end timepiece, but if it bothers you that much,you could contact Helm.

A photo of mine...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just checking in on any opinions on the Helm RS1 rubber strap?

Looks pretty good,nice and thick at the lugs. A bit long though for my 6.75" wrist but I am not opposed to trimming if needed.

Considering one for a different brand diver.

Thanks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14534531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14534535
> ...


Sweet Komodo TTN, and you have the three different insert/bezels EXTRA sweet!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

supawabb said:


>


Welcome to the Helm owners (Helm-ets??) Supa, glad to see a Vanuatu. Is that the Helm rubber dive strap on the Vanu?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Welcome to the Helm owners (Helm-ets??) Supa, glad to see a Vanuatu. Is that the Helm rubber dive strap on the Vanu?


Thank you ^Gurthang54, it is the Borealis rubber. Presently changed it to a 2 piece nato (top photo). Purchased this directly from Helm in 2017 when the V3's were released. Very impressive timepiece specs wise.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Vanuatu on the prairie


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Just pre-ordered a Vanuatu from the batch that's due in to ship in May. Can't wait for this watch to come in. I wanted it before I bought my CW C60 Trident but there were none available. Received an email about the pre-order and decided what the heck. Seems like it will be an awesome weekend/beach watch.

I will probably forgot I ordered it by the time it comes in so it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

alznc said:


> Just pre-ordered a Vanuatu from the batch that's due in to ship in May.
> I will probably forgot I ordered it by the time it comes in so it will be a nice surprise.


Thats the sad part, Helm was one of my favorite micros out there back in a days, but today sales wise its just another micro.
The quality is still punching above the price and Matt has a great eye for aesthetics, established by the fact that all 3 watches are awesome, but i miss those times when i could've received a mail from him telling me a watch was available for purchase and 3/4 days later was already on my wrist, without the fear that the watches could run out in 5 minutes or that i have to wait almost a year for it.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

supawabb said:


>


your pics are outstanding! im currently on my second Vanuatu, I had a V2 way back when, and now proudly own a V4. I Love it so much , and dont see myself getting rid of this guy. its earned a home in my dive watch collection!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

Just got the email that the Khuraburi production is complete and shipping will begin this month...woohoo!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great news on the Khuri. Looking forward to new posts from owners. (gotta have pics!)


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noob,

That is a great looking strap, C&B chevron?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noob,
> 
> That is a great looking strap, C&B chevron?


yup yup. the first one i got and in some ways the best one


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I usually go for autos that are under 42mm and have 2824/9015 or other 8bps movements. After reading and watching many reviews I decided I have to try this for myself, maybe I'll come around


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Early morning delivery! First impression? Fantastic. Nice to find out there was some truth to all the glowing reviews. Nice solid feel and good fit/proportion for my 7 1/8-1/4 wrist. My concerns about size were unfounded.
Next task is to add a link or 2 and give it a light cleaning. Then I can wear it for the day to get to know it better. First wrist shot:









P.S. I've been eyeballing the Komodo and Khuraburi as well and I'm almost thinking the Komodo would be too small at 40mm...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I have a 7 1/4" wrist and the Komodo looks great. None of the Helms are dainty unless you have an 8 1/2" wrist.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I have a 7 1/4" wrist and the Komodo looks great. None of the Helms are dainty unless you have an 8 1/2" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14724045


I'm more than fine with 40mm and I'm OK with tall/thick watches so I'll probably try one. According to the website more Komodo and Khuraburi are supposed to be available in January....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn you Helm. Thank you too  On the way:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Damn you Helm. Thank you too  On the way:
> 
> View attachment 14725767


You don't do things by halves, do you? :-d Congrats, and Merry Christmas. |>


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

After falling hard for the Vanuatu, I'm equally as impressed with the Khuraburi







A little blurry here, I think I was too stunned to get a good shot!







From this view it actually looks a bit small lol. I'm hoping the Komodo (which I will have someday) wears larger than it's dimensions..







Happy with the size, thickness doesn't bother me, about 14mm thick according to my non-caliper measurement not including the crystal.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

How do the Helm rubber straps compare to other rubber straps, like from isofrane, borealis, etc? I've tried crafter blue before and they're not very pliable imo.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> After falling hard for the Vanuatu, I'm equally as impressed with the Khuraburi
> 
> I'm hoping the Komodo (which I will have someday) wears larger than it's dimensions..
> 
> ...


Your Khuraburi looks super! Don't expect the Komodo to wear any bigger than it's dimensions. They are very exacting and the watch is somewhat a mini-puck so-to-speak. That's not a bad thing, but be prepared if you pursue it. I enjoyed the white dial very much, and bought all the matching bezels ha ha

RD


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, next to the Vanuatu and Khuraburi the Komodo probably looks small, but my thinking is it might wear something like the 40mm Scurfa D1-500 which I'm happy with, the Komodo being a tad thicker of course. Hopefully when more become available next month I'll find out


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Yeah, next to the Vanuatu and Khuraburi the Komodo probably looks small, but my thinking is it might wear something like the 40mm Scurfa D1-500 which I'm happy with, the Komodo being a tad thicker of course. Hopefully when more become available next month I'll find out


Well, you have an informed and positive outlook. The Komodo is an awesome watch! Helm is a unique designer and obviously very well liked. I never do pre-buys, but I did put the money down on the next Vanuatu release. Not until May is it due. But I've had two, and I do really like it. The only change is they are adding a bit of gloss to the lumed indices. I think this will add some dimension and be a very nice tweak to a successful Helm fave.

I sort of miss the Komodo.

I always wanted date on the Khuraburi, and disappointed they chose orange to drop a date in. At first they said it would be the black model, but alas...

Keep manning the Helm FF !!

RD


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Just got the email, Komodos are shipping.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just paid for a white Komodo last night. As might happen with some folks, the original buyer felt that the smaller size of the Komodo didn't work for them. Ordered a steel bezel with blue lume pip from Helm immediately after. My Helm hat trick is complete lol. I'm not saying it'll all work out perfectly but I have several other 40mm watches, some with similar thickness, so I think it'll be OK. I think the silver bezel posted by RD previously makes it appear larger to me based on how it looks next to the Monster.


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Khuraburi splashdown today! After the 7 month wait, I've finally got all three together for a little Helm family photo or two. 
















Any little white spots are just schmutz that I didn't notice but the iPhone saw. 
So far so good as running results go - the Vanuatu's about +2 sec face up but like +10 on its sides. That one is early 2019 production. The other two are the latest (December 2019 prod).

The Komodo's been great for the past few days - still within 10 seconds, same general trend of slightly fast when face up (about +2), otherwise runs about -5. Not enough time yet to test the Khuraburi... I've really got to get a timer (I'm still a noob when it comes to mechanical watches).

Overall impression is very good on all three, but the Khura's lume isn't as eye-searing as the other two. Hands alignment is excellent on all three. Really impressed with the value Helm's delivering these days, now hoping that the rumors of a GMT later this year might prove to be true.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice trio. I have one if each too and I’m very happy with each model as well. I’ll post my 3 this evening after work


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I held off the Komodo because of size. I have seen several versions now that make me regret that decision.

RMD


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Pallas79 said:


> Khuraburi splashdown today! After the 7 month wait, I've finally got all three together for a little Helm family photo or two.
> View attachment 14784455
> 
> 
> ...


Nice family photo friend. 
What a pity that I did not sign up for the Khuraburi in June, I can't be at all. Although I have contacted them, and they have told me that by February, they are going to put it on sale again, I hope so. 
Greetings and enjoy these three beauties.


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Bob Duckworth said:


> I held off the Komodo because of size. I have seen several versions now that make me regret that decision.
> 
> RMD


Yeah, after watching Jody's review on YouTube, I had the same impression: "too thick / too small", but in person it turned out better than I had expected, and although it's admittedly chunky, it's not turned out to be quite the issue that I had anticpated. It's a nifty little piece, with surprisingly strong lume, really good in that department.


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Oscar2907 said:


> Nice family photo friend.
> What a pity that I did not sign up for the Khuraburi in June, I can't be at all. Although I have contacted them, and they have told me that by February, they are going to put it on sale again, I hope so.
> Greetings and enjoy these three beauties.


Thanks! They're fun watches, and I'm still amazed at the quality/money ratio. That Khura's got such a nice bezel action - 120 clicks, everything lines up perfectly, even the bezel's minutes marks to those inside of the dial are absolutely right on, (which I've rarely seen on big-factory watches) and there's not the slightest backplay. These things exude quality in way that totally surprises me.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my Helm trio!


----------



## nevis (May 8, 2014)

Anyone any idea when the Komodo will be back on sale? Helm aren’t very forthcoming with any info 😞


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

nevis said:


> Anyone any idea when the Komodo will be back on sale? Helm aren't very forthcoming with any info &#55357;&#56862;


If you look up the Komodo on the Helm website and scroll down near the price it says "sometime in January"


----------



## nevis (May 8, 2014)

Thanks fergfour, hadn’t seen that on the komodo page.


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Here's my Helm trio!
> 
> View attachment 14784941


Looking very good!


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Pallas79 said:


> Khuraburi splashdown today! After the 7 month wait, I've finally got all three together for a little Helm family photo or two.
> View attachment 14784455
> 
> 
> ...


Did you receive notice of shipment, or did it just show up? I pre-ordered back in June also, but have not received an update as of today.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Just paid for a white Komodo last night. As might happen with some folks, the original buyer felt that the smaller size of the Komodo didn't work for them. Ordered a steel bezel with blue lume pip from Helm immediately after. My Helm hat trick is complete lol.


0-3 Helm in the space of a month or so? Like I said before, you do *NOT* mess around. :-d Congrats. Those are three great watches. |>


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pallas79 said:


> Khuraburi splashdown today! After the 7 month wait, I've finally got all three together for a little Helm family photo or two.
> View attachment 14784455
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking watches, congrats.
What the orange model? do they do any other models in orange?

Anybody know if Helm watches are pressure tested before they get to you?

Thanks


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> 0-3 Helm in the space of a month or so? Like I said before, you do *NOT* mess around. :-d Congrats. Those are three great watches. |>


Don't you worry about my "issues" lol. When I find something I like I'm all in, but only with affordables. And with Helm everything is always sold out so I figured it's buy it when you see it, otherwise potentially wait for who knows how long until a used one pops up.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Fantastic looking watches, congrats.
> What the orange model? do they do any other models in orange?
> Anybody know if Helm watches are pressure tested before they get to you?
> Thanks


You receive a "record of testing" card with the details. It says:
"On the date indicated below, this watch was subjected to a condensation test, followed by an overpressure test at 375m for a period of 2 hours, followed by 3m for 1 hour, followed by a second condensation test".
Then it gives you the date and serial number and the "tested by" signature or stamp.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> You receive a "record of testing" card with the details. It says:
> "On the date indicated below, this watch was subjected to a condensation test, followed by an overpressure test at 375m for a period of 2 hours, followed by 3m for 1 hour, followed by a second condensation test".
> Then it gives you the date and serial number and the "tested by" signature or stamp.


Fantastic, thanks, looks like Helm is a company that cares about their product and customers, too many micros cut these corners.
That gives me confidence they care.
Theres more to like about Helm every time i look at their offerings and hear good feedback like yours.
Some really nice solid looking divers at a nice price.
I'll be keeping a close eye on their offerings, hopefully they do a 44mm soon.
Im very interested now.


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Aquavette said:


> Did you receive notice of shipment, or did it just show up? I pre-ordered back in June also, but have not received an update as of today.


Yup - they emailed me separately for both watches, and included a DHL tracking number. The sending email is: [email protected]

I wouldn't hesitate to write them to see what the status is. I've found their customer service ([email protected]) to be really responsive - although he doesn't sign his emails, I suspect that it's Matt Cross, the owner of the company who is replying on the customer service email address. Very nice guy.

Updated pic of the Khura below - just put it onto the standard included bracelet. Pretty comfy, more balanced than I had expected.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Just got the update from Helm last night...

All pre-ordered Komodos have shipped, and only about 60 of the pre-ordered Khuraburis were shipped before services closed for the Chinese New Year.

Remainder of pre-ordered Khuraburis will ship out about Feb 3rd. - They are being completed and boxed now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Aquavette said:


> Just got the update from Helm last night...
> 
> All pre-ordered Komodos have shipped, and only about 60 of the pre-ordered Khuraburis were shipped before services closed for the Chinese New Year.
> 
> Remainder of pre-ordered Khuraburis will ship out about Feb 3rd. - They are being completed and boxed now.


Well, that's some good news. now did you happen to glean or able to decipher weather additional Komodos and / or Khuraburi's are being made available when the "pre-orders" are sold?

I'm still of the opinion that all watches have been spoken for via the original pre-order back in June with maybe a handful that people declined and asked for refunds, in which case a short list would have been extinguished now as well.

The wording on they're web site is very confusing this time around. I've written several times, in the past, but not interested now unless I was going to ask for one.

Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well, that's some good news. now did you happen to glean or able to decipher weather additional Komodos and / or Khuraburi's are being made available when the "pre-orders" are sold?
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that all watches have been spoken for via the original pre-order back in June with maybe a handful that people declined and asked for refunds, in which case a short list would have been extinguished now as well.
> 
> ...


When the pre-orders were originally offered, the website indicated that additional watches would be available after all pre-orders had shipped.
It seemed to indicate that they would be producing more than the 200 pre-order quantity, but no details were provided.

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's a plug for the Helm canvas strap.... They are chunky and well made, like the watches I guess!


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

I had the blue canvas, it did not fit the Vanuatu well. Sold it, and bought an orange Armida rubber instead 

Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Got a surprise from the Khuraburi this morning... I hadn't yet been through the turn-over to a new month with the watch, so I was used to the white date.

But then this happened...








No lume on the date though (might've been a bit blingy that way), but the frame on the date window sure lights up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

do you mean that the 1 is inverted with an orange 1, and the rest of the days are white background with black numbers?


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> do you mean that the 1 is inverted with an orange 1, and the rest of the days are white background with black numbers?


Yes, exactly, and it was a real surprise (I've had the watch about 3 weeks), as I hadn't heard that this would be a feature of these new Khuras with a date.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pallas79 said:


> Yes, exactly, and it was a real surprise (I've had the watch about 3 weeks), as I hadn't heard that this would be a feature of these new Khuras with a date.


that's awesome. wish they did that on first run of Komodos haha; or at least made the 1 orange (as i have the black date).


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sick slick date, well done Helm.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

i picked up a nib komodo right here few days ago , got lucky to be right place i reckon, before that last week i got email from helm stating they would have more at the the end of this month . i got the white face one , might be little to small so i might flip it . i dunno . some are calling it the ice dragon lol . my said why the little watch , i was already touchy from being sick , my sweet spot is 42 to 45 , if i could only make it bigger . sucks bad as i like the watch but off to the sales .


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ That's funny, so did I LOL -- There has been a recent purge from this last batch from new recipients that didn't take to them. I picked up a white dial, and I've already ordered the SS lumed matching bezel. This is my 2nd time around with this one. Really like it!

Helm is expecting some more in this month for those still wishing to snag one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ That's funny, so did I LOL -- There has been a recent purge from this last batch from new recipients that didn't take to them. I picked up a white dial, and I've already ordered the SS lumed matching bezel. This is my 2nd time around with this one. Really like it!
> 
> Helm is expecting some more in this month for those still wishing to snag one.


I'd love to try a helm one day. Maybe a white from the next batch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

i received a mail from Helm, tomorrow 17 February 22:00 UTC, they will sell 200 Komodo if anyone is interested


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Nico! I’ve been waiting for an offering for some time. By chance, do you likewise have knowledge if they would be releasing new products or new product variants (i.e. titanium). I would love my 1st ever titanium timepiece to be a Ti Komodo. But thats just me. Just me and my wishful Thinking.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

no idea sorry, just wanted to share the mail cuz i know those watches are hard to get...the last time i saw the batch sale they were sold really quickly


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in, I got the email early this morning, I had one once before and sold it, no idea why, gonna keep this one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm. 

It might be white Komodo time.

(Enabling pics welcome)


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Waiting for the Khuriburi(s) to arrive, still loving the K', tho the white dial model on WR was tempting.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> It might be white Komodo time.
> 
> (Enabling pics welcome)


Like these?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Like these?


Yes! Like those 

Looks great on the isofrane strap. It seems to beg for a robust black rubber strap.

I'm super tempted.

I really love a good white dial. And I've wanted to sample a helm for some time as the value seems great.

How do you find it wears? Too chunky?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Yes! Like those
> 
> Looks great on the isofrane strap. It seems to beg for a robust black rubber strap.
> 
> ...


It's a small chunky I would have to say. It doesn't at all wear like the Scurfa D1-500. The Komodo sides are very vertical and because of it the 40mm seems <40 somehow. A little hard to explain, but some watches, and Raven / Benarus are very good with this. Their 40, 42mm etc always seem to wear every bit or more than the spec would lead you to believe. This aspect had me jettison the Komodo the 1st time around. I also was in need of funds and justified selling due to the size (small chunky) on the wrist. Now though, because I too like a white dial, good lume, a stainless lumed bezel, and the overall bold dial of the Komodo (bracelet quality plus Helm design) I'm happy to give it another go.

I just saw the similar color scheme in the 40mm Helson Shark Diver. On that you would get a sleeker thinner style, but I don't like the lugs especially with the fitment of the bracelet. I thought about it, and have had a few Shark divers, but they never stuck.

I'm not going to persuade you to try it. I think you just prefer a different style, perhaps like Nodus or similar.

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> It's a small chunky I would have to say. It doesn't at all wear like the Scurfa D1-500. The Komodo sides are very vertical and because of it the 40mm seems <40 somehow. A little hard to explain, but some watches, and Raven / Benarus are very good with this. Their 40, 42mm etc always seem to wear every bit or more than the spec would lead you to believe. This aspect had me jettison the Komodo the 1st time around. I also was in need of funds and justified selling due to the size (small chunky) on the wrist. Now though, because I too like a white dial, good lume, a stainless lumed bezel, and the overall bold dial of the Komodo (bracelet quality plus Helm design) I'm happy to give it another go.
> 
> I just saw the similar color scheme in the 40mm Helson Shark Diver. On that you would get a sleeker thinner style, but I don't like the lugs especially with the fitment of the bracelet. I thought about it, and have had a few Shark divers, but they never stuck.
> 
> ...


Cheers my friend 
Thanks for the considered response.

I poured over pics and video and I think I may be leaning towards letting it pass for now......

I don't mind chunky 40s as I have enjoyed others that are 40 and 16mm tall. I think ultimately the tall mid case of the Komodo and low spring bar position would make it hard to bond. I know it would look best on a strap for me and that would leave a pretty tall wall between the lugs that I know I have struggled with on other watches.

Still I have a massive appreciation for helm and the Komodo. And I will continue to enjoy pics and who knows...

I'll ponder for the evening and sleep on it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Cheers my friend
> Thanks for the considered response.
> 
> I poured over pics and video and I think I may be leaning towards letting it pass for now......
> ...


Now you see that's interesting, because I love it on the bracelet, as visual balance -- That said it does look nice on an Isofrane :-d


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Waiting for the Khuriburi(s) to arrive, still loving the K', tho the white dial model on WR was tempting.


Mine says hi, it arrived yesterday










Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Zippo,

Contrats! Which version? Black/orange? Blue Orange? I'm partial to the 5R (date) but a 4R is my #2 choice.


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

I am looking to buy Vanuatu from someone and am trying to figure out which version it is. It was purchased 4/20/2018. Would anyone know the version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Zippo,
> 
> Contrats! Which version? Black/orange? Blue Orange? I'm partial to the 5R (date) but a 4R is my #2 choice.


Blue/orange. Crown at 10.No date. I'm impressed with the quality of the watch, feels really well made.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

zippotone said:


> Blue/orange. Crown at 10.No date. I'm impressed with the quality of the watch, feels really well made.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


Did you purchase it directly from Helm? If so how long is the wait after you email them? Thanks! Really want to get one from them myself


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I'd love to try a helm one day. Maybe a white from the next batch.


Same here!!


----------



## Notwearingpantz (May 21, 2011)

So any word on when the next bactch of Khuraburi will be for sale?

And anyone else have info on the rumor of a GMT Helm watch? The guy from just another watch youtube channel said it, but I havent heard from any other outlet.


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

TheRealTC said:


> Did you purchase it directly from Helm? If so how long is the wait after you email them? Thanks! Really want to get one from them myself


Yes, I purchased it directly from them. Here's the bad news : you preorder and pay it in advance and then you just wait. ...

Estimated production time was 6 months. Then you have to factor in packaging shipping, etc. so it took almost 8 months. But you know what? It's been worth it 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Is the Komodo the best model for a smaller sized wrist? That “Just One More Watch” guy says they’re all too big and heavy but he prefers the Vanuatu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Komodo on a 7.5" wrist. Lugs are reasonably short but the case is tall. You will have to decide. Vanuatu on the same wrist.

RMD


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

flat 7" wrist


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Riddim,

SWEET! Where did you take the pic, Camp Ellis? Camp Ellis: 'Where the ocean meets the porch and the basement."


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Bailey Island ^Gurthang54


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Notwearingpantz said:


> So any word on when the next bactch of Khuraburi will be for sale?


200 of them will be available on the 16th.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

itsajobar said:


> Is the Komodo the best model for a smaller sized wrist? That "Just One More Watch" guy says they're all too big and heavy but he prefers the Vanuatu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, yes. It's a really nice watch that I wish wore a little bigger than what it did for me.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

itsajobar said:


> Is the Komodo the best model for a smaller sized wrist? That "Just One More Watch" guy says they're all too big and heavy but he prefers the Vanuatu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, yes. It's a really nice watch that I wish wore a little bigger than what it did for me.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

big chunky tank is here to stay


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Well....good job to anyone who managed to get Khuraburi....was on at 21:50hrs and carried on trying to buy until 22:15 - no joy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notwearingpantz (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for your interest in the Khuraburi!
The 200 watches that were available for sale on March 16th have sold out

I was able to snag a watch. There site is a little tricky


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Notwearingpantz said:


> There site is a little tricky


Their site definitely wasn't ready for the traffic it got, it barely loaded from 21:58 onwards, after several attempts to refresh the site I managed to pay at 22:05. Trick was to already be logged into paypal from a separate tab.

02AR1, Black Dial, C3 Lume and 4:00 Crown for me.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Found these on my phone, not sure if I've posted them or not, the black strap is a Bonetto 295, orange is an Extreme.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Was very difficult to load/refresh page. It would keep timing out.

But no worries, more stock available in May.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Like these?


GREAT pictures. I am liking this white Komodo!
And that silver bezel with light blue lume looks amazing with it for only another $25!
It says that they are coming in stock some time in April.

My question is: it says that the bezel in not in stock, but can still be combined with a watch pre-order.
But I thought that you can't pre-order the Komodo watch, and will only get an email alert to go to the website,
and try to be one of the first 200 to complete the order. Please explain the system to me so that it is clear. Thank you!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT pictures. I am liking this white Komodo!
> And that silver bezel with light blue lume looks amazing with it for only another $25!
> It says that they are coming in stock some time in April.
> 
> ...


Using the description "pre-order" is a little confusing for sure. Generally you will have signed on for their "newsletters" (announcements & updates). That will tell you when the time and date the watches are made available to purchase. Then they seem to ship a few weeks after that (it varies, but not a long wait). I believe they consider this the "pre-order". At that time you can choose your accessories and choose "with a watch" for a price break.

My silver bezel was out of stock, and I had bought the watch off the sales forum. I ordered and paid for it, and Helm notified shortly after ordering that they were back in stock. I didn't pay the "with a watch" price. Perhaps when the Komodos come back the bezel will be ready, otherwise just order it when you buy the watch and you will get it. Hope I answered the question. Otherwise Helm does a good job of answering inquiries. They have also added some clarity to their FAQ page.

You just missed a great Komodo white dial kit on the sales forum. It went very fast had had everything one would want in a Komodo Kit. Great seller too!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Using the description "pre-order" is a little confusing for sure. Generally you will have signed on for their "newsletters" (announcements & updates). That will tell you when the time and date the watches are made available to purchase. Then they seem to ship a few weeks after that (it varies, but not a long wait). I believe they consider this the "pre-order". At that time you can choose your accessories and choose "with a watch" for a price break.
> 
> My silver bezel was out of stock, and I had bought the watch off the sales forum. I ordered and paid for it, and Helm notified shortly after ordering that they were back in stock. I didn't pay the "with a watch" price. Perhaps when the Komodos come back the bezel will be ready, otherwise just order it when you buy the watch and you will get it. Hope I answered the question. Otherwise Helm does a good job of answering inquiries. They have also added some clarity to their FAQ page.
> 
> You just missed a great Komodo white dial kit on the sales forum. It went very fast had had everything one would want in a Komodo Kit. Great seller too!


Thank you for explaining it. Pre-order is totally the wrong word.
I still have to decide if I want a white dial watch...so it's o.k. I missed whatever deal on this site. 
I am on the lookout for a Phoibos wavemaster


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Using the description "pre-order" is a little confusing for sure. Generally you will have signed on for their "newsletters" (announcements & updates). That will tell you when the time and date the watches are made available to purchase. Then they seem to ship a few weeks after that (it varies, but not a long wait). I believe they consider this the "pre-order". At that time you can choose your accessories and choose "with a watch" for a price break.
> 
> My silver bezel was out of stock, and I had bought the watch off the sales forum. I ordered and paid for it, and Helm notified shortly after ordering that they were back in stock. I didn't pay the "with a watch" price. Perhaps when the Komodos come back the bezel will be ready, otherwise just order it when you buy the watch and you will get it. Hope I answered the question. Otherwise Helm does a good job of answering inquiries. They have also added some clarity to their FAQ page.
> 
> You just missed a great Komodo white dial kit on the sales forum. It went very fast had had everything one would want in a Komodo Kit. Great seller too!


Thank you for explaining it. Pre-order is totally the wrong word.
I still have to decide *if *I want a white dial watch...so it's o.k. I missed whatever deal on this site. 
I *am* on the lookout for a Phoibos wavemaster PY 010E Abalone (colorful shell dial).

Somehow this posted BEFORE I was finished with my sentence! So this is NOT really a double-post


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

_Am I being reasonable to expect a movement's accuracy is within the seller's parameters? Should I make a claim under the existing warranty_

Hello, since this is my second automatic watch (I am a converted quartz guy), I would appreciate your feedback on the following situation with my Khuraburi. My first automatic watch, which is in my signature and was purchased from a well known micro-brand, runs a Seiko NH35A and runs 
+3 to + 8 s/d on the wrist and - 6 s/d to + 10 s/d in various positions off the wrist. It is part of my watch rotation and runs -1 s/d to +5 s/d overall in a combination of on and off the wrist within that rotation. I am very pleased with this performance and that it matched many forum comments on the NH35's accuracy.

I received my first Helm in mid-Jan. and its appearance and feel is *high *quality in so many ways, including the firmest bezel action of any watch I own, rock-solid construction, beautiful light-catching bracelet, and beautiful colors! A review is available that points out that the orange lume fades quickly and most of the time cannot be seen by morning -- this is my only _minor _criticism of the watch. Although I was aware that was a limitation of orange Superluminova, I was surprised how quickly it faded. _So pleased with the watch in nearly every way, except one!_

*My only major concern was that it was -25 s/d to -23 s/d consistently on the wrist over a month with all positions off the wrist loosing -11 s/d to -32 s/d.* I spoke to the folks at Helm who indicated they strive for -10 to +30 s/d on their movements. They suggested I send it in for warranty service. After a bit of time, I received it back for warranty service and although improved to - 12 s/d on the wrist over 2.5 weeks, that still does not hit the -10 s/d target and there are only two positions off the wrist that gain any time.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 2 NH35's, one is +2 s/d on wrist, the other is -20. I don't expect much from the NH35. If Helm regulated it and that's the best they could get, and there's at least one time-gaining position, I'd just live with it if you otherwise like the watch.

Or sell it and buy something with a 9015 or 2824 or SW200, which are usually better.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

IMHO you're asking too much from the movement you bought. Cheap divers aren't watches you buy for accuracy, buy haq, springdrives, gps or bluetooth connected watches for that.

If you like the look and diving utility of the Khuraburi, keep it.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

vsh said:


> IMHO you're asking too much from the movement you bought. Cheap divers aren't watches you buy for accuracy, buy haq, springdrives, gps or bluetooth connected watches for that.
> 
> If you like the look and diving utility of the Khuraburi, keep it.


And if you don't, sell it to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I bought my Komodo nearly a year ago, used, and it met specs but I took the advice of a felolow WUS and jost wore it for several months. Full disclosure, I swap my three autos daily so each gets wrist time. Then I chose to try regulating the movement, a real 'trial & error' method endevour. Took me numerous tries to get it dialed in (PUN), now it runs well within spec, probably +/- 10-15 sec/day max. Most of the time is < +/-10 sec/day mainly on the gain side. I'll do a time hack when I notice it off > 1 min, which occurs every 2-3 weeks, otherwise I wear and enjoy it daily.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Avo said:


> I have 2 NH35's, one is +2 s/d on wrist, the other is -20. I don't expect much from the NH35. If Helm regulated it and that's the best they could get, and there's at least one time-gaining position, I'd just live with it if you otherwise like the watch.
> 
> Or sell it and buy something with a 9015 or 2824 or SW200, which are usually better.


are both of your NH35 regulated? I heard these Japanese movements are harder to regulate and will deviate after regulated sooner than the Swiss movements from my local watchmaker


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

vsh said:


> IMHO you're asking too much from the movement you bought. Cheap divers aren't watches you buy for accuracy, buy haq, springdrives, gps or bluetooth connected watches for that.
> 
> If you like the look and diving utility of the Khuraburi, keep it.





Avo said:


> I have 2 NH35's, one is +2 s/d on wrist, the other is -20. I don't expect much from the NH35. If Helm regulated it and that's the best they could get, and there's at least one time-gaining position, I'd just live with it if you otherwise like the watch.
> 
> Or sell it and buy something with a 9015 or 2824 or SW200, which are usually better.


Thanks for all of the feedback. It is appreciated.



Shropshire_Tom said:


> And if you don't, sell it to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

doughboy17 said:


> _Am I being reasonable to expect a movement's accuracy is within the seller's parameters? Should I make a claim under the existing warranty_
> 
> Hello, since this is my second automatic watch (I am a converted quartz guy), I would appreciate your feedback on the following situation with my Khuraburi. My first automatic watch, which is in my signature and was purchased from a well known micro-brand, runs a Seiko NH35A and runs
> +3 to + 8 s/d on the wrist and - 6 s/d to + 10 s/d in various positions off the wrist. It is part of my watch rotation and runs -1 s/d to +5 s/d overall in a combination of on and off the wrist within that rotation. I am very pleased with this performance and that it matched many forum comments on the NH35's accuracy.
> ...


I don't think you can compare the accuracy of QTs watches to automatic movements. What takes a $10 qts watch to achieve in terms of accuracy, may cost 10s of thousands to do the same in a automatic movement consistently. I know it doesn't make bat sense, but an mechanical movement is something more of a romance than logic eh?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

did anyone receive a shipping notification yet for the khuraburi?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

abkdt41 said:


> did anyone receive a shipping notification yet for the khuraburi?


No, but they still have all of next work week so I don't expect anything yet.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

That being said, mine was sent out today


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

vsh said:


> That being said, mine was sent out today


Thanks for the update
Did they give you an ETA?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

abkdt41 said:


> Thanks for the update
> Did they give you an ETA?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Np, email says 5-7 days, shipped from HK. I'll post a photo or a video when I get it b-)


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

HELM said:


> Hello,
> 
> We recently sent you a shipping confirmation email with your DHL tracking number, indicating your order should reach you in 5 to 7 days.
> 
> ...


Status update


----------



## Notwearingpantz (May 21, 2011)

Cool mine was sent out 3/23 . Should be here pretty soon, looks like its in LA


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just paid Helm for the Vanuatu. They had a couple white date wheel ones lying around.

I can’t wait. Hoping it fits on my 6.5 inch flat wrist all right.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

This just came in today. This is my second one. It joins my blue/orange one. Great value for the money.


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

My new one came in yesterday along with a blue and orange that will get worn tomorrow. 
Thanks to the post above I also have a Vanuatu white date coming as well...this forum has not been good for my wallet!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

locky2807 said:


> My new one came in yesterday along with a blue and orange that will get worn tomorrow.
> Thanks to the post above I also have a Vanuatu white date coming as well...this forum has not been good for my wallet!
> View attachment 14999527
> 
> View attachment 14999529


Hello
Did you order this back on March 16?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi
Sure did, along with a blue version.


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

New blue and orange. Had shipping confirmation on the Vanuatu yesterday so looking forward to getting that on the wrist as well.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine came in a few moments ago, I really like it; but alignment at 12 could have been better on the dial.

Can spot the same issue on some of the above.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Helm doesn't usually suffer from alignment issues. Hold the watch on your wrist up straight in front of your face. See if the issue is not evident. The pictures above are at an angle. You can't tell really.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Popped on the bracelet and divers extension clasp.



Riddim Driven said:


> Helm doesn't usually suffer from alignment issues. Hold the watch on your wrist up straight in front of your face. See if the issue is not evident. The pictures above are at an angle. You can't tell really.


Yep, the square above 12 is definitely off to the right if I use the split as a guide, but difficult to photograph. Perfectly happy with the watch apart from that very tiny nitpick though.

This is basically what I see if I look straight down on it, photo isn't perfectly aligned though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

never really thought much about it because it fit so well, but I was able to remove a link from my Komodo SS2 bracelet. i had it set to the tightest adjustment, which still sat fairly loose on my wrist, and there's so many holes for adjust that i could get the same fit with 1 less link. 1 link can't weigh much, but it's something!


----------



## Notwearingpantz (May 21, 2011)

Hey anybody swap out bezels from one khuraburi to another? I wonder if its possible


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Notwearingpantz said:


> Hey anybody swap out bezels from one khuraburi to another? I wonder if its possible


Going to assume yes since you can swap them out, they're for sale here:
https://helmwatches.com/bezels.html


----------



## Notwearingpantz (May 21, 2011)

Ah thanks for this! I wish i saw it during the ordering phase in March


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you have other Helm watches? I was also a bit concerned about the size. I would love to see a side by side comparison of the Komodo and Khuraburi. I love my Khuraburi but concerned the Komodo will be too small.


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

ericdraven said:


> i picked up a nib komodo right here few days ago , got lucky to be right place i reckon, before that last week i got email from helm stating they would have more at the the end of this month . i got the white face one , might be little to small so i might flip it . i dunno . some are calling it the ice dragon lol . my said why the little watch , i was already touchy from being sick , my sweet spot is 42 to 45 , if i could only make it bigger . sucks bad as i like the watch but off to the sales .


Do you have other Helm watches? I was also a bit concerned about the size. I would love to see a side by side comparison of the Komodo and Khuraburi. I love my Khuraburi but concerned the Komodo will be too small.


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok got my helm Vanuatu and can confirm, amazing value and absolute tank


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

New Vanuatu turned up yesterday; very pleased with it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

locky2807 said:


> New Vanuatu turned up yesterday; very pleased with it!
> View attachment 15040977


How'd you get one? I thought the next batch wasn't coming until May-June?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> How'd you get one? I thought the next batch wasn't coming until May-June?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2019 warranty card


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

I was looking on a Helm thread and someone posted they had just ordered one as they had some in stock. I sent them an email and said I heard they had some and sure enough they responded they did (only had the white date which is what I wanted anyway) and placed the order. I tried the same for a orange Komodo but need to wait unti the next batch for them.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

A few weeks in with my Khuraburi I find it to be a great watch, every bit as much quality as any of my Seikos. [Alpinist and MM200].

The only issue I have with the watch, and that have been mentioned by those having a look at it; is it's cartoonish appearance. If it had indices that had clear steel borders it would have been a nicer watch and a worldbeater at that.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello

Does anyone know if the inner chapter ring on the Komodo is lumed?

I know the white dial isn't, but pictures on the Helm website makes it seem the black dial has a lumed chapter ring


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's actually not lumed. i thought it was before hand and even assumed it was, until people started getting them and saying it wasn't. it's basically just passive luminescence of the white printing, sort of allowing the numbers and marks to pick up the glow. but when the glow fades eventually the numbers can't be seen.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's actually not lumed. i thought it was before hand and even assumed it was, until people started getting them and saying it wasn't. it's basically just passive luminescence of the white printing, sort of allowing the numbers and marks to pick up the glow. but when the glow fades eventually the numbers can't be seen.
> 
> View attachment 15110331
> 
> ...


Thanks

Your pictures in the other thread are fantastic

I know most people like the white dial variant, but I prefer the black/blue combo

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

At long last, the Helm Vanuatu (v4) is on my wrist. It arrived on the black/orange Zulu strap, but I wasted no time getting it on the included engineer-style bracelet. Here are my initial impressions.














DIMENSIONS
This is a large watch, no way around it, but it's not overwhelming. It is pushing the limit of what is comfortable on my approximately 7" wrist, but due to the downturned shape of the lugs, and the female end links, it wears very comfortably. The thickness actually seems quite reasonable, and it is quite a bit thinner than a couple of G-Shocks I have owned. Sized for my wrist, it weighs in at 197 grams; but due to the heft of the bracelet, it feels very well-balanced, not at all top-heavy.














CASE
The overall feeling is one of meticulous precision, with a brushed finish everywhere that feels very industrial. The etching on the caseback and the crown is deep and sharp (not uncomfortably sharp, just precise). The crown in particular is outstanding: very large (8mm) and easy to grip despite being well-protected by substantial crown guards. I have seen a couple of reports of gritty-feeling crown action, but mine is flawless.














DIAL
The dial is very Sinn-esque, which is a good thing in my book. I LOVE the subtlety of Helm's branding; the logo under the 12 o'clock index is printed in a glossy grey that disappears into the matte black dial in some light, and is never obtrusive no matter what. The same goes for the simple two lines of text at the six o'clock position. Regarding the date window, I know a lot of people prefer the black date wheel. I find both versions equally attractive, and since they only had the white-date version available, I was happy to jump on it. In the metal, the white date wheel really does feel like it completes the symmetry of the dial very successfully, although I'm sure I would have been equally happy to receive a black-date. The lumed indices appear very evenly applied, as does the lume on the hands. The bezel appears, to my eye, to be in perfect alignment with the dial markings.







BEZEL
Speaking of the bezel, it is, so far, the highlight of this watch for me. The action is firm, crisp, loud, and precise, with zero backplay. I can't compare it to anything really high-end like a Submariner or a Pelagos, as I've never handled either of those watches, but in my opinion it is vastly superior to any Seiko that I've encountered, and that includes a SLA021 I tried on at an AD a few months ago. The machining on the bezel is excellent, very easy to grip, requiring deliberate but not excessive pressure to turn.
BRACELET
This bracelet is INSANE. It is massive but incredibly supple. It conforms easily to my wrist. The clasp is, if anything, almost TOO robust; I almost tore off a fingernail opening it the first time. Feels like it would survive a bomb strike, let alone anything I might throw at it. There are six micro-adjust holes, so once I removed a few links from the bracelet it was easy to get a perfect fit; I do wish, however, that there was some sort of quick-adjust functionality for on-the-fly resizing as my wrist swells or contracts throughout the day.
LUME
I had heard a lot of great things about the lume on this watch, and first impressions did not disappoint:







PERFORMANCE/ACCURACY
I can't really comment on this yet as I only have a few hours with the watch, but I'm assuming it will be typical for an NH35: solid if unspectacular. I don't really care too much; as long as it is running within specs, I'll be perfectly happy. I'll update this if it proves out of the ordinary.

FINAL THOUGHTS
This watch is an absolute beast. I've wanted one for a long time, missed out on a couple of the restocks, and now finally have one, and it appears to meet all of my outsized expectations.


----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

Arrived today. The DHL truck pulled into my driveway a day early, if you can believe that! Switched out the bezel and put it on a black Ollrear silicone strap with white stitching, despite having a Helm rubber strap and two Helm bracelets to pick from. I'll get to them later, but this was a match made in heaven IMHO.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that white Komodo. Looks great on the SS bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

After a whole day of DHL tracking funkery, the Orange finally arrived tonight! it went from 'with delivery courier' at 10:45am, to scanning back in LA Gateway at 2:13pm on hold and rescheduled to Friday. but later still began scanning again as 'with delivery courier' at 6:23pm, and it came about 7:20 or so. very odd.

so after all that... its awesome so far. will size and add bracelet later (SS1!). may have a pic up later too (if not tonight, likely i'll be throwing some up all week). i know it's completely NOT a Doxa, but the orange, with this style bracelet (which no, isn't BOR), just the boldness of it all, it _reminds _me of that kind of a watch. a big bold tropical-looking diver (though still not all that big) that wants to swim! only too bad, i just never swim haha.

the only thing wrong, was they sent it with the wrong color Zulu strap. i selected blue but it arrived with grey. not a big deal though because i never really planned on wearing it on the Zulu anyway, and i have a similar color blue Nato i would have been more likely to wear it on anyway. i know they'd probably fix it if i mentioned it (they were pretty cool in the first place to give me the SS1 instead of SS3), but my desire isn't THAT strong for a simple blue zulu.

more to come of course!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

I sent an email to Helm and got a reply from Matt about new models

He said there is a new dress diver as well as a Vanuatu variation coming later this year

Very excited

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Crap.... That's all I need LOL


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Helm dress diver eh...?!



Way back I was hoping the Komodo was going to be sleeker before we learned more about it than just "40mm". I had a vision that it would be dressier. But the Komodo is great for what it is.

I would be very intrigued to see Helms version of a dressy diver.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yea that's interesting news. i hope they don't start pulling the prices up...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> yea that's interesting news. i hope they don't start pulling the prices up...


Why would they? For this many years and 3 different watches Helm has been showing us what $300. can buy. I think they will stick to this price sector. It's their niche & success!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Why would they? For this many years and 3 different watches Helm has been showing us what $300. can buy. I think they will stick to this price sector. It's their niche & success!


i dunno, i feel this can be the point where companies can start raising prices/adding models, and losing people (plus the recent order fiasco/limited quantities has people voicing some negativity).

i mean i could be wrong, i don't intend to be right, just saying what happens once in a while. maybe $300 now, couple years $4/500, 5 years down the line these could end up being like $600+. =\

i don't want it to happen! i hope it doesn't!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's the two side by side.









this is my first blue lume watch, and... now i'm seeing what it's like. i've heard blue lume isn't as intense in general, and that's immediately clear. holds fine in the dark for viewing, but you don't get that initial 'nuclear glow' like you can from green lume. when shot individually, my phone can't seem discern the difference between the green and blue. but shot side by side, you can tell they are different.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> i dunno, i feel this can be the point where companies can start raising prices/adding models, and losing people (plus the recent order fiasco/limited quantities has people voicing some negativity).
> 
> i mean i could be wrong, i don't intend to be right, just saying what happens once in a while. maybe $300 now, couple years $4/500, 5 years down the line these could end up being like $600+. =\
> 
> i don't want it to happen! i hope it doesn't!


That's what Lorier has done. They slimmed down their cases by going with a Miyota movement. As a result, they are now $500 when they used to occupy the $400 space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15164667
> 
> 
> View attachment 15164851


Gorgeous pics! I love that it's a matching date wheel!! 
You are making me re-think my Vanuatu decision...but orange is too bold for me.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

abkdt41 said:


> I sent an email to Helm and got a reply from Matt about new models
> 
> He said there is a new dress diver as well as a Vanuatu variation coming later this year
> 
> ...


WHAT?! That's awesome news.
I hope that Matt means in addition to the Vanuatu there is now...
since I want to get it, when it comes back in stock...with an added whiskey leather strap 1.
Please respond with more details about what's coming up. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dkh said:


> At long last, the Helm Vanuatu (v4) is on my wrist. It arrived on the black/orange Zulu strap, but I wasted no time getting it on the included engineer-style bracelet. Here are my initial impressions.
> View attachment 15158737
> 
> View attachment 15158739
> ...


DUDE...why do you only have 41 posts in almost 4 years?
This post was AMAZING...so detailed, so complete, with great pictures.
You've got to post more often...please. 
Especially, if you can take us through some other watches like you did this one!
All I can say is thank you. I've missed the Vanuatu a few times around too. 
And now I think I'm ready to pull the trigger the next time it comes back in stock.
Your thorough post helped me feel more confident.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words. I've always been more of a lurker, but I'm going to make a concerted effort to add a few more watches to my collection in the near future, and will try to share my impressions of those as well.

FWIW, my Vanuatu seems to be losing about 5-6 seconds per day, so well within specs. It hasn't left my wrist the last few days except at night, and the only reason I take it off then, is because it's so hefty that I fear for my wife's life if I should stick my arm out in my sleep! Anybody who is on the fence about this one: don't be. It's not for everyone; you will know already if you like the watch's aesthetics, and whether you mind a heavy wrist presence. But for what it is, the execution is marvelous. I am still blown away by how affordable it is.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Gorgeous pics! I love that it's a matching date wheel!!
> You are making me re-think my Vanuatu decision...but orange is too bold for me.


thanks! re-think it!

the orange is bold, this is my first orange dial watch... but at least there's still conservative Komodos!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> WHAT?! That's awesome news.
> I hope that Matt means in addition to the Vanuatu there is now...
> since I want to get it, when it comes back in stock...with an added whiskey leather strap 1.
> Please respond with more details about what's coming up. Thanks


"Vanuatu variation" means that the original will be available again, as well as another variation...correct?
Does anybody know? Or do I have to bother to email Matt myself?
Are there are "sneak peeks" of what they are going to look like?
Thanks


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice review, is this one of the November batch ?



dkh said:


> At long last, the Helm Vanuatu (v4) is on my wrist. It arrived on the black/orange Zulu strap, but I wasted no time getting it on the included engineer-style bracelet.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Still looking for info about the new variation of the Vanuatu, the approximate date of the restock of the Vanuatu, and any details or pics of the possible new dress watch from Helm. I wrote Matt, the owner, but I haven't gotten any response yet. Does anyone here know? Thanks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

New batch of Pre-Ordered Vanuatus just in -- More in July FYI


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Still looking for info about the new variation of the Vanuatu, the approximate date of the restock of the Vanuatu, and any details or pics of the possible new dress watch from Helm. I wrote Matt, the owner, but I haven't gotten any response yet. Does anyone here know? Thanks


As far as the "when will it be in stock" goes, it says on the website. Go to the model you're interested in and scroll down to where the price is:
We expect to have another batch available for sale around early or mid-July, 2020

Not sure when they came back in stock but I just picked up a silver bezel for my Vanuatu today.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> As far as the "when will it be in stock" goes, it says on the website. Go to the model you're interested in and scroll down to where the price is:
> We expect to have another batch available for sale around early or mid-July, 2020
> 
> Not sure when they came back in stock but I just picked up a silver bezel for my Vanuatu today.


Hi, thanks. Matt wrote me back last night...and must have just added that information on the website, probably due to my question, 
because it was NOT there when I wrote my post here.

Anyway, he also mentioned that the new variation of the Vanuatu will be available probably sometime in the fall, 
and the dress diver hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

marcunha said:


> Nice review, is this one of the November batch ?


Thanks. Yes, I believe so. The documentation I received with the watch indicates the pressure test was done in October 2019, so that lines up.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Hi, thanks. Matt wrote me back last night...and must have just added that information on the website, probably due to my question,
> because it was NOT there when I wrote my post here.
> 
> Anyway, he also mentioned that the new variation of the Vanuatu will be available probably sometime in the fall,
> and the dress diver hopefully by the end of the year.


Maybe he removed the old date (May) and didn't know the new date yet so none was shown. Anyway, I think you'll find that expected available dates are always mentioned for each model, they have been for the last couple runs anyway, it's just down in the details so some people miss it. 
Interested about the new model for sure!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Me too. I asked him for more details...especially before July, so that I can decide which variation I want to buy.
So far, he hasn't gotten back to me yet. I don't think he is ready to share any details. 
Hopefully, before July, he will provide the details about the new model/variation.
If you or anyone finds out about it, then please post it here. (I am not on instagram or facebook). Thanks
---
Please post a pic with your new stainless steel bezel on the Vanuatu.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i mean i could be wrong, i don't intend to be right, just saying what happens once in a while. maybe $300 now, couple years $4/500, 5 years down the line these could end up being like $600+. =\
> 
> i don't want it to happen! i hope it doesn't!


This is what happened to Christopher Ward. I purchased 11 years ago for less than $300. Now look at them!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

doughboy17 said:


> This is what happened to Christopher Ward. I purchased 11 years ago for less than $300. Now look at them!


I don't know if that is fair to say, exactly.
My understanding is that the Christopher Ward watches have gotten quite a lot better over the iterations and years.
And that the c60 mk3 that is now on sale for about $700 is truly special and worth $700. People are saying that it's a step above,
and a "cheap under $1000 watch" and NOT an "expensive over $500 watch". I'm VERY interested in this topic, since I'm about to 
get one at the end of the month.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Please post a pic with your new stainless steel bezel on the Vanuatu.


Could be a while: "We're happy to report your order is on the way. Normally it would reach you within about 14 days, but with many recent small parcel shipments this has extended to 30 days or more as transit networks have been disrupted by the COVID19 situation and delays have become more frequent."


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just got my steel bezel for the Vanuatu, I think it looks great.


----------



## drgregharris (Jun 12, 2020)

I ordered a Vanuatu back in November but have not gotten shipping information. Has anyone else gotten anything?

Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

locky2807 said:


> Just got my steel bezel for the Vanuatu, I think it looks great.
> View attachment 15206683


Sure does!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

drgregharris said:


> I ordered a Vanuatu back in November but have not gotten shipping information. Has anyone else gotten anything?
> 
> Thanks


email helm, they are pretty responsive!


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

Emailed Matt about 10 days ago and he said they should start shipping the middle of this month and finish about the end of June. Apparently Covid 19 delayed production. Best, Johnny


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Out for a walk. I'll soon be departing this beautiful area, so a few parting shots....

Got notice my Vanuatu will be shipping momentarily. Can't wait. A new treatment on the indices on this new one, is supposed to jazz up the look. This will be my 3rd time around with the Vanuatu. A great watch!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice pics. Nice location.
I'll be getting the next one (Vanuatu).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Out for a walk. I'll soon be departing this beautiful area, so a few parting shots....
> 
> Got notice my Vanuatu will be shipping momentarily. Can't wait. A new treatment on the indices on this new one, is supposed to jazz up the look. This will be my 3rd time around with the Vanuatu. A great watch!


Looking right at home RD!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Looking right at home RD!


Many Thanks Boatswain -- I know you appreciate a nautical environment. Appreciate your view on domed crystals too ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Many Thanks Boatswain -- I know you appreciate a nautical environment. Appreciate your view on domed crystals too ;-)


...And a good white dialed diver!


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Hey, Congrats! You got one! Will look forward to a "Lumefreak" Lume shot ;-)


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone with the blue/orange Khuraburi regret their purchase, and wish they’d gone with a more neutral color? The blue/orange color scheme looks great and fun, especially compared to my entire collection of black-faced watches, but I’m afraid I won’t wear it due to the “extreme” colors. All their colors look great, it’s so hard to choose... any advice is welcome!!


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone that did the Vanuatu pre order last year get a shipping confirmation? I know Matt said he would have all of them shipped out by July 1 and I have yet to receive any shipping info.

After waiting all this time I am getting anxious.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Great looking watch. Thanks for the nice pic.


Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 15248789





Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Hey, Congrats! You got one! Will look forward to a "Lumefreak" Lume shot ;-)


Can you please take a few pics of the lume...at night/in the dark?
I think several of us would like to see it.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

nskim said:


> Does anyone with the blue/orange Khuraburi regret their purchase, and wish they'd gone with a more neutral color? The blue/orange color scheme looks great and fun, especially compared to my entire collection of black-faced watches, but I'm afraid I won't wear it due to the "extreme" colors. All their colors look great, it's so hard to choose... any advice is welcome!!


I love the colors of my blue/orange Khuraburi. It is different from my other watches, although I have a blue faced and an orange faced watch. Is it outrageous? Yes. Does it match with every fashion or piece of clothing? No. ... but I appreciate the design. It is my first watch without a date, and I certainly would have selected the date model, if available with the blue/orange.

You know yourself best. If you are uncomfortable being noticed or with the non-traditional nature of the piece, the other options may be a better fit. Would you be uncomfortable with the black/orange?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Pacco17 said:


> This just came in today. This is my second one. It joins my blue/orange one. Great value for the money.
> 
> View attachment 14999339


I love the date wheel and how it is incorporated ! I wish it would have been offered on the blue/orange.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> I love the colors of my blue/orange Khuraburi. It is different from my other watches, although I have a blue faced and an orange faced watch. Is it outrageous? Yes. Does it match with every fashion or piece of clothing? No. ... but I appreciate the design. It is my first watch without a date, and I certainly would have selected the date model, if available with the blue/orange.
> 
> You know yourself best. If you are uncomfortable being noticed or with the non-traditional nature of the piece, the other options may be a better fit. Would you be uncomfortable with the black/orange?


Yeah i think the idea of the blue,black/orange attracting attention is off-putting to me, even though they look awesome. I was kind of hoping someone would just say f*ck it and get whatever color you want ahahha. Thanks for the response


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

All the Helms are badass 'tool' watches. Good readability is vital. If the Khura is too loud, get a Vanuatu. Me, I want either the blue or black w/ orange, if another person notices it (which is unusual) it's typically another WIS w/ the chance to compare watches and talk time.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

alznc said:


> Anyone that did the Vanuatu pre order last year get a shipping confirmation? I know Matt said he would have all of them shipped out by July 1 and I have yet to receive any shipping info.
> 
> After waiting all this time I am getting anxious.


I did hear from them a week ago today, saying they were preparing to ship my order, and they were clarifying my address as I had requested. Incredible record keeping after all this time. But, I have not received any shipping notice as yet. Not worried, but I am now feeling a bit like you do I expect.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Vanuatu on its way


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

How long does it typically take for the watch to arrive after you order one on their website? Also, did you guys get any confirmation after you subscribed to their notification list? I’m afraid I won’t be notified and miss the release.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Finally delivered July 9th (nearly a week late) after a fumbled handoff between DHL and USPS on July 3. Arrived in excellent condition because Helm is a first class operation and packaged the Vanuatu so well! Runs about +1.5 sec/day on wrist and gains about +4 sec dial up at night. Think I'm going to swap over to the stainless bezel. Overall a great value 

Edit: With crown down at night runs about +2 sec/day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Finally delivered July 9th (nearly a week late) after a fumbled handoff between DHL and USPS on July 3. Arrived in excellent condition because Helm is a first class operation and packaged the Vanuatu so well! Runs about +1.5 sec/day on wrist and gains about +4 sec dial up at night. Think I'm going to swap over to the stainless bezel. Overall a great value
> 
> View attachment 15343752


Looks great!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, boatswain! I'm still amazed that Helm delivers so much watch for the price!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

My Vanuatu arrived Thursday! I actually pre-ordered back in October. I never pre-order nor pre-buy, but having had this watch twice already and missing it, I was fine with the arrangement. It did run long, but I'm a crazy Helm fanboy. They are a great company and do a great job. Very communicative, very organized, and great product. I can see where folks have found shortcomings, but show me a brand that doesn't let you down in some way, shape or form.

Helm will be releasing all models again before summer's end, so sign up for notifications on their web site, and don't fall victim to predatory price gouging. This is a value watch all day long. Not in MKll or Halios space where the profiteers operate. 

I'll drop some pics soon enough.

RD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Easy swap to stainless bezel


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I said I'd get a pic up -- So nice to have this back on the wrist. A nice comparison of what he money will get you vs say the Scurfa MS20


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Many of you will already know this, but the email went out this morning from Helm: the Vanuatu will be back in stock this Thursday, July 16, at 14:00 UTC (10:00 a.m. Eastern where I am). I was fortunate enough to get mine already, so that's one fewer person to contend with if you are going to try and nab one.

I know a lot of people aren't happy with how Helm handles these restocks. I'm not about to weigh in on that debate; I will simply say that the watch itself is worth the hassle. Good luck to any of you that try and grab a Vanuatu!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Got the same email this morning. Anyone planning to grab one don't miss the chance to buy extra bracelet/strap/bezels at discount.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

they shifted the time a bit; maybe the people who couldn't make their last time can have a better shot (if any of those Komodo-missers are coming back for a Vanuatu). it's 9 hours earlier than last time was. i'm sure that helps someone.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dkh said:


> Many of you will already know this, but the email went out this morning from Helm: the Vanuatu will be back in stock this Thursday, July 16, at 14:00 UTC (10:00 a.m. Eastern where I am). I was fortunate enough to get mine already, so that's one fewer person to contend with if you are going to try and nab one.
> 
> I know a lot of people aren't happy with how Helm handles these restocks. I'm not about to weigh in on that debate; I will simply say that the watch itself is worth the hassle. Good luck to any of you that try and grab a Vanuatu!


Are there any changes in this release of the Vanuatu? I had the OG version and havent really kept up with the subsequent releases but I might get in on this one again. Is the steel silver bezel insert stilll an option?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Are there any changes in this release of the Vanuatu? I had the OG version and havent really kept up with the subsequent releases but I might get in on this one again. Is the steel silver bezel insert stilll an option?


Pretty much all the same. Yes to the bezel options, bracelet options too. There is a very subtle gloss finish on the indices, that is barely noticeable, and if I wasn't told, I may not have realized. There is a "Vanuatu variation" rumored for fall release. I'm terrified, having just picked this one up. (3rd time around)

Indulge yourself. You have the itch for some cheap thrills --


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DaveD said:


> Finally delivered July 9th (nearly a week late) after a fumbled handoff between DHL and USPS on July 3. Arrived in excellent condition because Helm is a first class operation and packaged the Vanuatu so well! Runs about +1.5 sec/day on wrist and gains about +4 sec dial up at night. Think I'm going to swap over to the stainless bezel. Overall a great value
> 
> Edit: With crown down at night runs about +2 sec/day
> 
> View attachment 15343752


BEAUTIFUL looking watch...thanks for the great pic! I really like it on that strap too. Is that what it comes with?
And how did you choose the white date wheel over the black date wheel? I'm unsure what to choose. Thanks


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> BEAUTIFUL looking watch...thanks for the great pic! I really like it on that strap too. Is that what it comes with?
> And how did you choose the white date wheel over the black date wheel? I'm unsure what to choose. Thanks


Thanks; the strap is an orange stripe 3 ring zulu I had hanging around but the Vanuatu does come with an all black 3 ring zulu in addition to the bracelet. I chose the white background date wheel because to my eye the dial looks more balanced, especially with the stainless bezel insert. All in all, you can't go wrong with any of the Vanuatu choices! And mine has been running a little less than +2 sec/day with the crown down at night. Good luck with your choice and order early as this model tends to sell out quickly.


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

Any luck? I was ready at 10:00 and still missed out!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Did anyone get a Vanuatu? I tried at 10:01 EST and it came up as sold out. 200 watches sold in less than a minute?
Luckily I already have a previous version but I wanted a backup. Maybe next time I guess.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Fergfour I can't get the stupid thing to go through. 
I wrote them 3 emails complaining/informing them of this problem.
I was all set up and hit the "Paypal Check out" button at 10:00 EST
AND it didn't work. I've tried over 10 times since.
My guess is that the site isn't working properly.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Yup didn’t work for me either... I tried checking out at exactly 14:00 UTC and was notified that all the items in my cart weren’t available at the time. So I tried purchasing again at 14:01 UTC but the Vanuatu was sold out. Ridiculous


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Fergfour I can't get the stupid thing to go through.
> I wrote them 3 emails complaining/informing them of this problem.
> I was all set up and hit the "Paypal Check out" button at 10:00 EST
> AND it didn't work. I've tried over 10 times since.
> My guess is that the site isn't working properly.


I wish I could say the site wasn't working properly but I think they're truly sold out. ****ing hate price gougers


----------



## britspin (Apr 5, 2010)

No luck here - was there at 1400 UTC,but wasn't sure if I was supposed to have preloaded the watch into the cart before then to get a better chance of landing one. After about 2 mins the message on the site went straight from "avail at 1400" to "Sold Out". Oh well, at least that means I'm not spending extra money!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nskim said:


> I wish I could say the site wasn't working properly but I think they're truly sold out.


Yeah, I think you are right. The website now shows it as being sold out.
SUCKS. REALLY stupid way of doing things!! Matt, the owner, must be told this by MULTIPLE people
for anything to change.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

From the Helm FB group...it looks like it sold out in the first 2 minutes

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

More like 30 seconds for me!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@abkdt41 It has to be even less than that, because I definitely clicked on that button "Paypal Check out" which is the very last stage of ordering the watch, no later than 10:01am EST. AND it DIDN'T work...wasn't available.
WHY can't Matt, the owner, just get a bigger shipment of 500 instead of 200...if there is such demand?????? Every one of us on here, needs to send him an email complaining and explaining what happened to us today...and expressing our frustration. Otherwise, he will just keep it the same way in the future...and it HAS to change.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

I think people will eventually get tired and move on

But I definitely agree, there has to be a better way

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Tried as soon as my IPhone read 7am, had my PayPal checkout ready. Got the sold out message. Tried about 50x over the next 15 minutes. No luck.

I know they sell fast, but 200 watches in less than one minute?

I understand why they do smaller runs, but this process is extremely flawed. If they really want to do it this way and make it fair for everyone, they need to limit purchases to one per customer. That way the scalpers won’t be able to buy in bulk.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@thecapper I'm quite upset about this.
We need to all write an email to Matt, the owner, telling him about all of our experiences....
so that he will change and improve the process.
There is no way that 200 watches really got sold in under ONE minute....
unless someone did like you said and bought 50 of them.
I've been anticipating this for weeks. And was all on set...on time and everything.
RIDICULOUS.
(he still hasn't answered my email...I sent him 3)
He NEEDS to fix this.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

abkdt41 said:


> I think people will eventually get tired and move on


Honestly, yeah^^. I'll probably try once more to get this piece, but if it's the same result next time then I won't bother again; and I'm definitely not paying the price gougers on eBay.

Whatta ****ty way to lose interest in a watch - simply because we can't get one.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Money rules the world. High profit is a close VP.
Why don’t they sell all 200 to an AD and let the AD take the heat for being out of stock?


----------



## rc999 (May 22, 2020)

Same here, was ready at exactly 1400 UTC and immediately got Sold Out msg. Kept trying for a while with no luck. Still waiting to see a post from someone who actually got one.


----------



## marietta1200 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey guys—longtime lurker. I seem to have scored one. Basically refreshed PayPal checkout over and over from about 0658pst to 0700. Been through this drill before w other limited stuff. Win some, lose some.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@marietta1200 That is SO stupid. We shouldn't have to "lose some" at all...
checking out before 10:01am EST.
Apparently, the trick you used worked: start trying to check out 2 minutes EARLY.
But the point is, there SHOULDN'T HAVE to be a trick.
He could take pre-orders, including everybody's money. And then order that many to produce...
get them in stock, and ship out. EASY-peezy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Pretty much all the same. Yes to the bezel options, bracelet options too. There is a very subtle gloss finish on the indices, that is barely noticeable, and if I wasn't told, I may not have realized. There is a "Vanuatu variation" rumored for fall release. I'm terrified, having just picked this one up. (3rd time around)
> 
> Indulge yourself. You have the itch for some cheap thrills --


Well maybe another time. I lost the Helm craps game as well.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

marietta1200 said:


> Hey guys-longtime lurker. I seem to have scored one. Basically refreshed PayPal checkout over and over from about 0658pst to 0700. Been through this drill before w other limited stuff. Win some, lose some.


I'll have to try that next time. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks like I lucked out as well, I had one of each placed in my cart and did the constant refresh for several minutes @7:00 am EST. I made it through checkout with paypal and received and email from paypal but no HELM email notification/confirmation as of yet. I'm not holding my breath but here's hoping it went through on their end.... I'll update as I get info.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Thomasis2 said:


> Looks like I lucked out as well, I had one of each placed in my cart and did the constant refresh for several minutes @7:00 am EST. I made it through checkout with paypal and received and email from paypal but no HELM email notification/confirmation as of yet. I'm not holding my breath but here's hoping it went through on their end.... I'll update as I get info.


Congrats! Did u get the version u wanted?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Thomasis2 Nothing happened at 7:00am EST. You must have meant 10am.
Did you start BEFORE 10am (like the other guy's winning trick)?
---
I've got to let this go...BECAUSE it makes me mad all over agaiin, just thinking about it.

Whenever Matt writes me an email explanation, I will copy&paste it here.


----------



## marietta1200 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just to be clear, I don't think the sale opened before 0700pst. I'm just in the habit of refreshing a few minutes before any super limited releases go live. It gives you a little more leeway in case-I dunno-your movement is +/-30s or whatever. Regardless, it's inevitably frustrating, I agree.

@Thomasis2 I also received PayPal confirm but nothing yet from Helm.


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Thomasis2 Nothing happened at 7:00am EST. You must have meant 10am.
> Did you start BEFORE 10am (like the other guy's winning trick)?
> ---
> I've got to let this go...BECAUSE it makes me mad all over agaiin, just thinking about it.
> ...


Sorry for the confusion, 10am EST would be correct. I did not try to checkout before 10am and my order did not process/go through until the 4th refresh. Paypal billed me for two watches, one of each date/color so I am hoping for the best. I did not realize these models were so popular until I stopped by here at the forum today and signed up. Still no direct HELM email confirmation though, only paypal purchase confirmation so far.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Thomasis2 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, 10am EST would be correct. I did not try to checkout before 10am and my order did not process/go through until the 4th refresh. Paypal billed me for two watches, one of each date/color so I am hoping for the best. I did not realize these models were so popular until I stopped by here at the forum today and signed up. Still no direct HELM email confirmation though, only paypal purchase confirmation so far.


Lol I'll buy one off u if u plan on selling


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

nskim said:


> Lol I'll buy one off u if u plan on selling


Since your the first to ask, if I decide to only keep one then yes, I will shoot the other one your way for what I actually paid for the watch plus shipping.


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Double post


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thomasis2 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, 10am EST would be correct. I did not try to checkout before 10am and my order did not process/go through until the 4th refresh. Paypal billed me for two watches, one of each date/color so I am hoping for the best. I did not realize these models were so popular until I stopped by here at the forum today and signed up. Still no direct HELM email confirmation though, only paypal purchase confirmation so far.


thanks for responding...and enjoy your watches!
(don't sell them) 
---
There will always be another sale and another watch.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Thomasis2 said:


> Since your the first to ask, if I decide to only keep one then yes, I will shoot the other one your way for what I actually paid for the watch plus shipping.


That would be awesome! But If u decide to keep both or gift one, thanks either way


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well maybe another time. I lost the Helm craps game as well.


Guess it wasn't meant to be. I did the pre-order thing, which I never generally do, way back in October for this one. Then there was the100 Scurfa's sold out in 4 minutes. Quartz, no bracelet for more $ per watch than a Vanuatu. It took Scurfa several years to build the buzz. The same for Helm. For Helm it's all new comers riding the buzz. It's still a value brand watch and I wouldn't pay more. They make some more and sell some more. Maybe the new one in the fall will be on your wrist. 😉 I'll give you a heads up, if you're not _watching_.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*BADDA BOOM!*

On a new orange rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

supawabb said:


> *BADDA BOOM!*
> 
> On a new orange rubber.


----------



## marietta1200 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just got a Helm order confirm, for those still wondering...


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

I also received a confirmation from Helm last night stating items will be shipped by August 1st and that customers were allowed to purchase a maximum of two watches.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wrote Matt and the sales team 2 more emails.
I'm trying to get them to recognize that there IS a problem, 
so that they actually change and improve the buying process.
With a simple change like accepting "pre-orders" - meaning that
the sale would be announced and the website would work to take orders 
for let's say 1 full week, and
everyone would buy it using paypal and complete their purchase. 
Then, he would know exactly how many to order and produce.
And when he got them in stock, a few months later, he would simply mail them out.
Easy-peezy. Everyone wins. 
It may help if OTHER people email them also.
I will let everyone know what response I get.
But I don't want to go through that anticipation, hassle, and let-down AGAIN.
Nor is there any reason/need to do it this way.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

In today’s world with complete uncertainty, maybe he doesn’t want to have that much capital exposed? Keeping it limited creates value, desire and allows capital to be in reserve when a hiccup occurs. 

When you accept money, there will always be a contingent demanding their watch immediately, so perhaps best not to enter that scenario? 

Raven, Stevral, Halios just to name a few produce very limited runs. It takes a lot of capital/credit to produce a watch. If any step is affected in a very tight choreographed process the natives become restless.


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

All good points here, but I'm thinking if ALL new stock was sold in less than a minute, somebody at Helm clearly missed a huge opportunity on this watch. I know it's a lot simpler to throw opinions out on a forum like this but the next move for Helm should involve some sort of pre-order and get another batch in production asap. I hope they didn't already miss the boat, there seems to be a lot of folks looking for this watch right now, but who knows a month from now....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Helm is on what, the 5th or 6th production release of the Vanuatu? Not to even mention the other models. They always sell out fast. They've had plenty of time to change the way they operate. 
Maybe they're content with the way things are?


----------



## WatchLurker (Jul 17, 2020)

Newbie to watches here. When exploring the automatic watches, I liked the style of Vanuatu in the price range I am looking for. I tried at exactly the time they asked to checkout but did not work. Probably they are happy with this approach(giving the impression of hard-to-get hence desirable.) I had to postpone other activities so that I can click a button to buy a watch with my own money. It feels so stupid now LOL. Anyway it is just a watch. Never going to do that stupid thing again. Just ordered an Orient Kamasu - going to be my first automatic watch(in fact, I don't even remember wearing a watch in years.)


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

WatchLurker said:


> Newbie to watches here. When exploring the automatic watches, I liked the style of Vanuatu in the price range I am looking for. I tried at exactly the time they asked to checkout but did not work. Probably they are happy with this approach(giving the impression of hard-to-get hence desirable.) I had to postpone other activities so that I can click a button to buy a watch with my own money. It feels so stupid now LOL. Anyway it is just a watch. Never going to do that stupid thing again. Just ordered an Orient Kamasu - going to be my first automatic watch(in fact, I don't even remember wearing a watch in years.)


Orient is a very under appreciated brand. I have the Mako XL and think it punches above Seiko on many aspects. The chapter rings, bezel and hands align perfectly. Can't say that about Seiko. Enjoy!


----------



## WatchLurker (Jul 17, 2020)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Orient is a very under appreciated brand. I have the Mako XL and think it punches above Seiko on many aspects. The chapter rings, bezel and hands align perfectly. Can't say that about Seiko. Enjoy!


When I started reading about automatic watches, I saw SKX mentioned everywhere but people were complaiing about misalignment. Why spend so much money but get a misaligned one. It did not make sense to me(I am a newbie. So maybe there are other things I am missing.) Kamasu overall looked good to me from the videos/pictures I saw. Now I need to buy a nylon/rubber strap and need to learn how to change straps. I don't like the look of bracelets.


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Helm is on what, the 5th or 6th production release of the Vanuatu? Not to even mention the other models. They always sell out fast. They've had plenty of time to change the way they operate.
> Maybe they're content with the way things are?


They do seem content w their results. They answered this question in their FAQ page: "why don't we just make more." Pretty much, they don't want to sacrifice quality for quantity, and they don't have the means to distribute their products efficiently if they sold 1k batches. I can get behind that, but it's still kind of frustrating


----------



## nskim (Aug 30, 2017)

I just got an email from Matt saying they expect another batch in September


----------



## marietta1200 (Apr 23, 2020)

nskim said:


> I just got an email from Matt saying they expect another batch in September


Thankfully he does seem to offer new batches fairly often. I missed on the Vanuatu last time, then scored a Khuraburi-which didn't really do it for me. Process sucks, but it is what it is. Hoping this v4 does the trick and I can be done w these sales.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

That's something at least, once a batch is released and sold out, they usually have an idea when their next batch will be. 

what i don't get is that SOMETIMES they do pre-order, but sometimes not?

i.e. no Komodos have been pre-order i don't think, but there have been Vanuatus that were pre-order?


----------



## marietta1200 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like Vanuatus are out the door. Got notification this morning.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> Helm is on what, the 5th or 6th production release of the Vanuatu? Not to even mention the other models. They always sell out fast. They've had plenty of time to change the way they operate.
> Maybe they're content with the way things are?


Matt wrote me back pretty much exactly that...
he is not interested in changing the system
to ensure that I can at least get the Vanuatu when he produces the next batch. 
No pre-orders, no order. no system. just a free-for-all for 45 seconds, whoever can hit "refresh" faster and snag one of the 200 watches. Ridiculous.
I wrote him back and forth, multiple times, to ensure that he understood the problem and easy solution. He understood, but refused to see it as a problem and refused to see the benefit of the pre-order solution. VERY frustrating.


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

That's a very interesting perspective from Matt. I would think a pre-order could only help him maximize his sales and more accurately know how many to make with each batch of watches but I guess I'm only seeing the small picture. Then again, maybe Matt is only seeing the small picture. Either way, it seems as if he is content with the current system and as long as we keep buying these watches in the first minute of sale I guess he isn't going to change anything. It does seem he's leaving a tremendous amount of money on the table though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I personally think Helm is amazed each time the Vanuatu has such an incredible response. These have been around nearly 5 years now. I bought the most recent via Pre-order. This is my 3rd Vanuatu too BTW. In the early days they were an unknown commodity, but they got the WIS attention, and would come and go on the 2nd hand market regularly at the standard price. Many long time watch enthusiasts have already had their time at the Helm. 

As far as I can see, it's all new comers seeking these watches as they've seen the great acceptance and quality / value aspect; now they're a hot commodity for a few. 

The last thing a small micro brand wants is to sit on inventory. Helm's model works for them and that's what counts. There are hundreds of satisfied customers out there vs the frustrated few.

For me Helm has been an exceptional company in all aspects a small micro brand can be. Far outpacing others in the service arena. IMHO. I don't think Matt wishes to upset anyone and he has his system.

It's the wrong brand for profiteers to use to take advantage as there is always the "next batch", until there isn't.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> For me Helm has been an exceptional company in all aspects a small micro brand can be. Far outpacing others in the service arena. IMHO. I don't think Matt wishes to upset anyone and he has his system.


Matt is VERY nice. He took the time to answer my emails...and I sent more than one or two.
He wants everyone that wants one to get one and wear it proudly/happily.
I didn't mean to imply anything else. I just really thought that once he understood how frustrating
this process is, and how easily it could be resolved for the better, that he would agree to fix it for the future. I still have trouble understanding his position that nothing can really be done to make it better. As long as I get the next one...and maybe even their upcoming "dress diver" I'm o.k.
If he could put one Vanuatu aside for me, that would be even better!
I just don't see how I could be any more prepared to buy it than I was, and I still wasn't able to get it. So why do I think that Sept. will be any different, IF he refuses to make any changes to the "system"?? Surely, if someone who really wants it, misses it TWICE in a row, then something is wrong and needs to be changed/fixed. Perhaps, by him setting one aside. Or taking a pre-order.
I would like your input. Thanks


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Doesn't the Helm FAQ answer all these questions?



watchman600 said:


> Surely, if someone who really wants it, misses it TWICE in a row, then something is wrong and needs to be changed/fixed. Perhaps, by him setting one aside. Or taking a pre-order.


Why is there being more demand than supply a problem that needs to be fixed? Yes, you really want the watch, but how about the 200 who also really wanted it?

I get it, a waiting list type of solution would be fair - maybe you'd secure your spot in next year's batch! - but the FAQ stares they want people who just heard about the brand to have an equal chance of getting a watch.



Thomasis2 said:


> I would think a pre-order could only help him maximize his sales and more accurately know how many to make with each batch of watches - - It does seem he's leaving a tremendous amount of money on the table though.


Each batch is 200. He could also be raising his prices.

Unamerican as it may be, I admire businesses that know they could make more money whether by producing more, lowering quality, raising prices (or all of the above, which is usually the case) or whatever, but choose not to. Most businesses make the living for one or two people and have no need to grow.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

fillerbunny said:


> Why is there being more demand than supply a problem that needs to be fixed? Yes, you really want the watch, but how about the 200 who also really wanted it?
> 
> I get it, a waiting list type of solution would be fair - maybe you'd secure your spot in next year's batch! - but the FAQ stares they want people who just heard about the brand to have an equal chance of getting a watch.


Here is the answer: let's say it was a Pizza Store that sold delicious pizza that many people wanted to enjoy. But they can only make pizzas so fast, while ensuring the same quality. It takes time to roll the dough, spread the sauce just right, add all the cheese, and it takes a certain time in the oven, and has to be turned in the middle. Whatever, you get the idea. Now, while that is happening, and 4 pizzas are in the oven, more people decide that they want a pizza and come to the store. When the pizzas come out of the oven and are hot and ready to purchase, who should they go to? Obviously, the first people who are in line...who have been there waiting the longest. Some people, who just came into the store, will have to wait a bit until the next 4 pizzas are made and come out of the oven. More demand than supply, but it all works fairly and everybody is served.

Now imagine, that instead, the owner announces that 4 pizzas will be ready in 8 minutes. Everyone should go on the website and hit "buy" in 8 minutes when the 4 will be available for sale. Whoever hits the "buy button" first, gets to buy it. But naturally, someone who has been there the longest, isn't so quick and adept with computers, so when she hits "buy" 1 minute into the sale, the pizzas are already sold. She is told, don't worry, there will be 4 more ready in another 15 minutes. Try again. Frustrated, she mentions to the owner that the SAME thing may even happen again. Please change and improve the system, so that I can buy the pizza. No, she is told. He wants "people who just heard about the brand to have an equal chance of getting a pizza." Ridiculous and unfair for her to keep getting passed over, just because someone who just came is more tech savvy than her. It is far more fair to create a list and form a line. When 4 pizzas come out and are ready, then the next people in line or on the list, get the pizzas. It's not a free-for-all. There is order.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Speaking as someone who has tasted the Helm pizza, it’s nothing special. It’s ok for the money and the styling is unique, but you can buy San Martin watches for $50-100 less that are better finished and have same movements. The “feeding frenzy” isn’t justified at all in my opinion.

I will say the pizza parlor analogy makes a lot of sense. Sounds to me like making a preorder list and keeping all that straight is just more trouble than Matt wants to deal with. The way he does it now has worked (for him) so far and takes much less effort so I can only assume he has no motivation to change it. And that attitude is another reason to move on to other brands.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

@ watchman600 >> Your above analogy is a bit ridiculous. Food is sustenance, and a watch is not. We are a very impatient society, when it's meal time. If one has to wait x amount of time for a pizza and that time frame surpasses their hunger pangs, then you move on and eat somewhere else.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Riddim Driven Yeah, it's certainly not exact. But you get the idea. 
The analogy is meant to show very clearly what is fair and what isn't fair.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> Speaking as someone who has tasted the Helm pizza, it's nothing special. It's ok for the money and the styling is unique, but you can buy San Martin watches for $50-100 less that are better finished and have same movements. The "feeding frenzy" isn't justified at all in my opinion.


I like San Martin but I prefer Helm way more. Styling is a big part of enjoying a watch. Sometimes more so than just the sum of it's parts. Some people like deep dish and some NY style.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Crazy Cajun said:


> In today's world with complete uncertainty, maybe he doesn't want to have that much capital exposed? Keeping it limited creates value, desire and allows capital to be in reserve when a hiccup occurs.
> 
> When you accept money, there will always be a contingent demanding their watch immediately, so perhaps best not to enter that scenario?
> 
> Raven, Stevral, Halios just to name a few produce very limited runs. It takes a lot of capital/credit to produce a watch. If any step is affected in a very tight choreographed process the natives become restless.


This is the "walk in another man's shoes" consideration. I think trying to understand what goes into the process etc is key. None of us know the behind the scenes costs, build processes, arrangement with suppliers, quotas mandated by suppliers etc. Funny after 5 years Helm is taking flack. One could beat up on any micro for numerous reasons. A lot of sour grapes here. It's easy to browbeat a company if you didn't get your way.

There's cheaper, as Boca pointed out, and there's your $600 +, but folks don't mind when those sell out.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Riddim Driven Yeah, it's certainly not exact. But you get the idea.
> The analogy is meant to show very clearly what is fair and what isn't fair.


Fair? It is what it is man. I went through the same thing with a couple other brands in the past and just moved on. Plenty of other watches in the sea.
Matt won't start setting pieces aside for people just because they say they really want one.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think trying to understand what goes into the process etc is key. None of us know the behind the scenes costs, build processes, arrangement with suppliers, quotas mandated by suppliers


What I'm saying has nothing at all to do with this. You make a list and the first 200 people on the list, get the next batch...no hassle. The next 200 people, get on the list for the next batch after that.
This doesn't affect the seller side at all. It affects (and improves) the buyer side.
--
@Fergfour In the analogy, she should keep getting passed up, even though she has been waiting there patiently for a pizza? 
Well, if she can't hit the buy button fast enough, then "it is what it is, man. There are plenty of other pizza places. Let her move on and go to a different one." Yeah, that sounds really fair!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Helm doesn't want to deal with lists. Lists are a hassle. They want to open the door, sell all the watches, and move on to their next task. 
Considering nothing is going to change here you have 3 choices for your next watch purchase.
1. Buy a pre-owned one on ebay or watch recon. You'll probably pay a premium.
2. Keep trying every release to buy from Helm. This could lead to more frustration.
3. Move on to a different watch brand. You never know, your tastes may change and you may wonder why you thought you liked Helm in the first place.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> In the analogy, she should keep getting passed up, even though she has been waiting there patiently for a pizza?
> Well, if she can't hit the buy button fast enough, then "it is what it is, man. There are plenty of other pizza places. Let her move on and go to a different one." Yeah, that sounds really fair!


Having travelled to hyped pizza places only to find out it'd been a busy day so they'd run out of dough and closed a few hours early, the analogy makes sense.

A good dough has to rest overnight, so they make a certain amount for the next day. Depending on the traffic it'll run out sooner or later, and on most days there'll be people left hungry. They'll have to look elsewhere and either come back another day or be bitter about it and leave angry reviews online.

I'm pretty sure those pizza places don't have a preorder list. They'll serve what they have to whoever shows up each day.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@fillerbunny She is in the pizza place...patiently waiting. They do have lists or a line.
Or at least call out "who's next?" when the pizza comes out. Every place has order.
A guy who just came into the store 15-20 minutes after this woman, 
should not get served first.
And if he did, it would create a scene.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> @fillerbunny She is in the pizza place...patiently waiting. They do have lists or a line.
> Or at least call out "who's next?" when the pizza comes out. Every place has order.
> A guy who just came into the store 15-20 minutes after this woman,
> should not get served first.
> And if he did, it would create a scene.


Yes. They open their doors and serve customers in order. They probably won't take preorders for the next day and next batch of dough though, if they know they'll sell out anyway.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The Helm order process feels like those holiday shopping videos you sometimes see, where the store opens it's doors and it's a stampede. Some people get the hot toy of the year, some don't and are disappointed and/or were trampled over lol


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> The Helm order process feels like those holiday shopping videos you sometimes see, where the store opens it's doors and it's a stampede. Some people get the hot toy of the year, some don't and are disappointed and/or were trampled over lol


You'd think Hasbro and Mattel made enough for everybody!

...of course, there is always the risk of your products ending up shelfwarmers.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> The Helm order process feels like those holiday shopping videos you sometimes see, where the store opens it's doors and it's a stampede. Some people get the hot toy of the year, some don't and are disappointed and/or were trampled over lol


This is EXACTLY right, and what I'm trying to say. 
It's ridiculous and could/should be changed.

I understand that when the pizza place needs to wait for the dough the next day,
then the store will likely not take pre-orders or put you on the list for tomorrow.
But do you @fillerbunny understand, that I am talking about the next 4 pizzas coming out of the oven, where the store will indeed sell them to whoever was next in line / on the list? My analogy was to the production of the next 4 pizzas, since the store can only make 4 at a time, and keep the quality up.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change.....


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> But do you @fillerbunny understand, that I am talking about the next 4 pizzas coming out of the oven, where the store will indeed sell them to whoever was next in line / on the list? My analogy was to the production of the next 4 pizzas, since the store can only make 4 at a time, and keep the quality up.


I do. I just don't think it is a very good analogy.


----------



## Thomasis2 (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't think Helm has to worry about these sitting on the shelves, remember guys this last batch sold out in less than a minute. One minute and the entire 200 units were sold.
I can understand supporting the company and trying to justify the decisions that were made but if we are being honest about it, this last batch could have been 400 units and they probably would still be sold out. Pre-orders allow you so much more time to prepare and understand your customer demand. You can get everything in order well before the production units even arrive. Either way, I would suggest those that are waiting for this model should probably start looking elsewhere if they aren't happy with the way things are. I don't see anything changing with the current system as Helm/Matt seems to be satisfied with the low production numbers.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

In a sense there were 400. 200 hundred were pre-orders made last October, accompanied by an additional 200 for instant sale. I'm sure these aligned with manufacturing agreements and costs overall. Sign up for Helm newsletters and stay in the know.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Great watches. Great service. Great quality control. If you REALLY want one, you can get it. Put in the effort. It's worth it!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> In a sense there were 400. 200 hundred were pre-orders made last October, accompanied by an additional 200 for instant sale. I'm sure these aligned with manufacturing agreements and costs overall. Sign up for Helm newsletters and stay in the know.


I WISH he would do pre-orders now. I didn't really know about it last October. Now, I am signed up for Helm email newsletters. And tried pretty hard to buy it, but I wasn't fast enough on the trigger.


marcoscova said:


> Great watches. Great service. Great quality control. If you REALLY want one, you can get it. Put in the effort. It's worth it!
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


I think you are right. And I will have one eventually. Thank you.
In addition to the Vanuatu, I'm also interested in their new dress diver model. That seems pretty interesting to me coming from Helm. But I have no real info about it.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I bought a Vanuata in the latest release, I had no trouble and a couple of hours later I was still able to add them to the basket.

I'm very impressed with the watch and will definitely look at getting a Khuruburi when they're released next - I just need to decide on which variant...

M


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> a couple of hours later I was still able to add them to the basket.


All 200 of the Vanuatus were sold out in 45 seconds...less than 1 minute.
Adding it to the basket is NOT the same as completing the purchase.
--
I don't even understand your point. 
Are you trying to say that ALL of our experiences missing out on buying it
are somehow inaccurate?? Weird comment.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> All 200 of the Vanuatus were sold out in 45 seconds...less than 1 minute.
> Adding it to the basket is NOT the same as completing the purchase.
> --
> I don't even understand your point.
> ...


Nothing strange about it, just relating my experience.

As I say I could add them for some time, but eventually I saw out of stock, which may be a difference between the PayPal stock level and the website.

The quality, though, is fantastic at the price point, I think.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you guys save me some time and tell me when the Vanuatu was first made with the removable bezel? Did all of them from 2019 have that? Is there a way to tell based on serial number? Thanks!

**Never mind, I see from the website it was the 3rd release in 2017.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Heads up for those not on the list, 200 more Khuraburi will be available this Friday. I have a blue 4 oclock crown already and always told myself if a black/orange 10 oclock crown comes up I'd get one. For some reason though, that particular config won't be available Friday? Maybe I'll consider the black/orange 4 oclock crown with date. I actually don't mind the date placement on this model and it's the only one being offered Friday with a date. 
That all being said, the chances of me getting one is minimal based on past experience trying on release day LOL


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

For people wanting the Vanuatu, maybe shoot an email to see if he has any extras lying around. That's how i snagged mine!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

60 minutes before the mad dash to checkout on the Helm Khuraburi. Will all 200 sell out in a few minutes or have we reached a saturation point yet? Is the demand for the Khuraburi just as high as the Vanuatu/Komodo? I'm also wondering if all 8 colorways will sell out or if certain ones are not as popular as others and will linger. We'll see soon I guess.


----------



## Don Fiore (Aug 21, 2020)

I got one I got one I got one  - been waiting to press "proceed to paypal checkout" for a whileand pressed at exactly 3:00:01 UK time...tried two minutes after again to see if any were still available and...nothing. I got confirmation of purchase for black/orange with date, now can't wait to receive it


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, all 200 Khuraburi sold out in a few minutes it looks like. I tried at 9:58 and 9:59 according to my phone/laptop time and it said "sold out". Thinking it was too early I tried again multiple times between 10:00, 10:01, 10:02 with the same sold out result. Oh well that's the way it goes with Helm. It's possible the particular one I was going for sold out faster than one of the 7 other models. I'm assuming they had 25 or so of each color.


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

I got one, about 2 minutes into the sale.


----------



## Don Fiore (Aug 21, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> Well, all 200 Khuraburi sold out in less than 5 minutes it looks like. I tried at 9:58 and 9:59 according to my phone/laptop time and it said "sold out". Thinking it was too early I tried again multiple times between 10:00, 10:01, 10:02 with the same sold out result. Oh well that's the way it goes with Helm.
> p.s I was trying for the one you got Don  I guess I shouldn't complain that much as I already have a blue no date from a prior release.


Sorry to hear Fergfour - I suggest you reach out to Matt as they sometime have some residuals, cancellations ot returns... I'd definitely give it a go. Also Matt told me that next Khurabury production in early 2021 will include date versions for all other color variations too - I'll see how I get on with the Khurabury and may consider a second one maybe all black or the blue one...I do like to have a date function on my watches...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

All sold.... in record time, went faster than free donuts at a LE convention. I like the date version too, black w/ orange, crown @4. Perhaps I'll wait for an orange Komodo. 

I expect to see several Khuri listed well above retail on WatchRecon shortly.


----------



## painterkev (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried today on the hour,one minute past and two minutes past and got the sold out message. Decided to give up and convince myself that I did not want/need another watch Helm's/PayPal's cart web page just happened to still be on my phone 5 hours later and tried again and payment was accepted even though watch was out of stock before and after they took payment. Am half hoping Helm email me back to apologise and tell me there was mistake made and none left. I could reply than rather refund me guarantee me a Komodo on their next release as out of the 3 watches the Komodo would be my favorite. Could be a payment from earlier customer failed and watch came back on the market. UPDATE As I thought,PayPal mistake and all were sold out in 30 secs but Matt gave options of pre-ordering any of the 3 models when they are released again OR refund and put on top of list of all 3 when released OR complete refund. As white dial Komodo was always my favorite I chose first option. The Komodo might be cheaper than the other two so I might add the whiskey leather strap to the cart to make up difference(might have to pay few dollars more). The strap is 22mm but looks good quality so can be used on other watches. So in the end,if all goes well,a fortunate mistake for me


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

painterkev said:


> I tried today on the hour,one minute past and two minutes past and got the sold out message. Decided to give up and convince myself that I did not want/need another watch Helm's/PayPal's cart web page just happened to still be on my phone 5 hours later and tried again and payment was accepted even though watch was out of stock before and after they took payment. Am half hoping Helm email me back to apologise and tell me there was mistake made and none left. I could reply than rather refund me guarantee me a Komodo on their next release as out of the 3 watches the Komodo would be my favorite. Could be a payment from earlier customer failed and watch came back on the market. UPDATE As I thought,PayPal mistake and all were sold out in 30 secs but Matt gave options of pre-ordering any of the 3 models when they are released again OR refund and put on top of list of all 3 when released OR complete refund. As white dial Komodo was always my favorite I chose first option. The Komodo might be cheaper than the other two so I might add the whiskey leather strap to the cart to make up difference(might have to pay few dollars more). The strap is 22mm but looks good quality so can be used on other watches. So in the end,if all goes well,a fortunate mistake for me


i tried my friends komodo and it felt too fat for the 40mm size. Even though the vanuatu is 42mm, it feels better sized/proportioned even for my 6.6 inch wrist


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Great to see how he is improving things 
and how smooth the ordering process is now.
And here I was trying to suggest a better, more organized, 
fair way to buy his watches.
What was I thinking?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Great to see how he is improving things
> and how smooth the ordering process is now.
> And here I was trying to suggest a better, more organized,
> fair way to buy his watches.
> What was I thinking?


I can't understand why they didn't heed your advice. Do they know how many watch companies you have made successful in the past six months. With your rash of micro buying, and reaching out to to small brands, and your deep understanding of the workings of the industry, you really should start a consulting firm to show them how it's done.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Riddim Driven O.k. you got me laughing!
I was "in a mood" yesterday when I wrote that.
I thought about editing it and erasing it, but whatever.

Companies that listen to the feedback from customers are usually successful.
If many people have the same negative experience / issue, the company 
should use that information to improve. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @Riddim Driven O.k. you got me laughing!
> I was "in a mood" yesterday when I wrote that.
> I thought about editing it and erasing it, but whatever.
> 
> ...


 I've been in those moods too, with some brutal replys , but I couldn't resist returning the sarcasm, in good nature.

This brand has hit the 5 year mark I believe, and have sold several thousand watches. They came on the seen under the radar and hit their stride right out of the gate. I figure they have 98% satisfaction rate and excellent customer service.

From watching, for the time I've participated in this hobby, and the companies I have seen falter, I would say Helm is an extremely "successful company". Very few have yet to own one that wants one, and the opportunity is always there.

Thank you for allowing my response in kind.......ness ?


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Received shipping notification for my Khuraburi. Looks like it will get here next week!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

About a month ago I tried to remove the non-removeable bezel on my 2016 Vanuatu. I succeeded, but scratched it and bent it all to hell. Helm was nice enough to send me a newer case with a removeable bezel (for a small fee) into which I transplanted the movement/dial. Good as new!


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

So happy to join the Helm family (wish it wasn't 2nd owner) but I kept striking out on their releases. I'm newer to the hobby and this is my second diver (SKX). I haven't tried on many luxury divers but this Helm is what I would expect as far as quality goes. Everything looks well manufactured with attention to detail, plus that lume! I have a smaller wrist 6.5ish and although the Komodo is thick it sits perfectly on my wrist. I was little worried it might be too big, but outside of how low the lugs sit I have no issues with the fit. I lurked in this thread and every ones reviews/pictures helped.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> About a month ago I tried to remove the non-removeable bezel on my 2016 Vanuatu. I succeeded, but scratched it and bent it all to hell. Helm was nice enough to send me a newer case with a removeable bezel (for a small fee) into which I transplanted the movement/dial. Good as new!
> 
> View attachment 15431939


A testament to their great customer service and developing relations. They've been great to me from the start. You must be psyched to have your Vanuatu up-to-date!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> A testament to their great customer service and developing relations. They've been great to me from the start. You must be psyched to have your Vanuatu up-to-date!


I'm very pleased yes. After I essentially ruined it and before contacting Helm for suggestions, I was all doom and gloom but a 2019 Vanuatu (with white date) popped up for sale around the same time which I snagged as a replacement.
I don't necessarily need both but for now it's fine. I can have different straps/bracelets and bezels on each one for variety.


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Received my Khuraburi today and I'm really happy with this watch! Superb quality and looks amazing. Matches my KTM very well!


























The glass is pretty reflective though and easily shows fingerprint smudges.


----------



## Don Fiore (Aug 21, 2020)

Congrats!! beautiful watch, got shipment notification for mine yesterday it should be here in 10 days - black/orange date


----------



## Don Fiore (Aug 21, 2020)

I have now received my Khuraburi 02AR5 on Monday - can't stop looking at it, also have spent the last 2 days swapping bracelet with nylon strap and rubber - it just looks great on anything I put on it... this is such a great quality piece I cannot wait to buy a Vanuatu next in October. 
I have a question for this community: the Khuraburi is 49mm lug to lug and the Vanuatu is 50mm lug to lug though I have noticed that whilst the lug holes in the Khuraburi are drilled very close to the lug tips, in the Vanuatu there is quite a bit of space between lug holes and lug tips - I believe that by shaving off some of this eccess length, the overall lug to lug could be easily reduced by 2-3 mm resulting in a lug to lug of 47mm-48mm. I also think this would not massively affect the overall watch aesthetic but 2-3 mm can make a world of difference for small wristed boys (and girls) like me. Not a deal breaker for me (I will buy a Vanuaru regardless) but wondering if this subjec has been raised/discussed on this forum before and if you guys know whether helm have considered this option before.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Hopefully this thread can lend me some assistance. I've had my Vanuatu for about 3 months now. Bought it during the preorder last October. I have to say when its sitting on my dresser, I love it. On my wrist, not so much. Honestly thinking about flipping it.

The problem is I can't find a strap that I like for this heavy watch. I bought the helm rubber and imo it is way too thick. It doesn't allow the watch to sit right and wrap around my wrist. I prefer thinner rubber like the barton style straps. I love Nato's but this watch doesn't seem to catch the "right" hole for me. The bracelet, while well designed is heavy and hot. 

Any rubber/silcone suggestions would be appreciated, otherwise I am going to let this one go. Before ya'll say I am being too picky, I have a CW Trident 600 that fits like a glove with a barton quick release or a NATO.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

alznc said:


> Hopefully this thread can lend me some assistance. I've had my Vanuatu for about 3 months now. Bought it during the preorder last October. I have to say when its sitting on my dresser, I love it. On my wrist, not so much. Honestly thinking about flipping it.
> 
> The problem is I can't find a strap that I like for this heavy watch. I bought the helm rubber and imo it is way too thick. It doesn't allow the watch to sit right and wrap around my wrist. I prefer thinner rubber like the barton style straps. I love Nato's but this watch doesn't seem to catch the "right" hole for me. The bracelet, while well designed is heavy and hot.
> 
> Any rubber/silcone suggestions would be appreciated, otherwise I am going to let this one go. Before ya'll say I am being too picky, I have a CW Trident 600 that fits like a glove with a barton quick release or a NATO.


The Vanuatu is great on an Isofrane! But it sounds like you need to flip as you're forcing the issue I think.


----------



## Nayede (Sep 16, 2020)

Received my Khuraburi 02AR5 last Monday and I'm really happy with it. Same as my Vanuatu, it's built like a tank.
Last night when I unscrew the crown to wind, when it released it went directly to position 2 which is the date change.
It did not release to be at the winding position first, I realized this when I turned the crown to wind but there is no movement of winding and when I turned it counter clockwise the date changed. I pushed it back once and it click back to winding position. Has anyone of you experienced this or with any NH35 movement?


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Some updated on the Khuraburi 02AR4 Blue Orange:

The really like the build quality. Not a scratch on it, perfectly finished dial and perfectly aligned bezel. The crown works great and has the most solid feel I have ever experienced. 

The Blue / Orange is exactly the color I wanted, a color combo that works well on many products and brands. 

It's a chunky piece! I don't really mind it and I like the feeling of something heavy on my wrist. But I really notice it when I wear a different watch. Put on a Seiko SNK803 and it looks & feels TINY compared to the Helm!

I find leather straps to be most comfortable, and this one works well with leather. Never going to use the bracelet or the nato. 

Watch is running -15 seconds/day or so. That is a little disappointing, but within spec, so I guess I am OK.

I sometimes cannot see the hour hand. The white hour hand is very similar to the chunky indices, and blends into the dial, so you really have to look for it. I'm getting used to it.

I miss the day & date complication.


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> here's the two side by side.
> 
> View attachment 15172035
> 
> ...


I've been painstakingly trying to analyze the difference between the 2 black dial Komodo's (white/BGW9 vs light blue / green) in terms of lume, and I was finding it so difficult to tell which one was the BGW9 lume and which was the green lume. If you're saying your phone camera makes it difficult to discern the difference when its just one of them that's shot, that makes a ton of sense - its SO hard to tell in individual photos without being able to see whether the date wheel is white or black to conclusively tell.... Is the difference immediately / hugely obvious when you're actually seeing it in person?

You're saying the green lume is initially a lot brighter? Does it seem to stay brighter for longer / last longer than the BGW9 as well? I initially was thinking I wanted to definitely go black dial / white BGW9 lume, but now I'm not so sure..... I want to get the lumed stainless bezel as well, and I know that's the green lume.... maybe that would look cool mixed with the white/BGW9 watch? I haven't been able to find a picture of the green lumed stainless bezel on a BGW9 watch - I think I saw you had posted pics of the stainless lume bezel? If you could lay the stainless bezel over top of the orange watch (so you don't have to actually swap the bezels), and take a lume shot of that - BGW9 + green lume, that would be huuuugely helpful!! Which do you prefer, lume-wise - the BGW9 or the 'light blue / green lume'?

This was the pic I saw on here that initially convinced me "ok, I have to go BGW9"


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Here's a YT comparison of the Helm BGW9 vs. C3 lume






Jump to the 3:30 mark for a lume comparo between the Khuri and the Vanuatu


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i've never really timed them, but i think the reputation of BGW9 is just known to be less bright. i'm not sure about long-lastyness in prime dark conditions, though. i can recall Jody from Just One More Watch on Youtube, he's a lume junkie like most of us, and i feel a lot of his lume comparisons end with the blue ones fading faster than the green ones. I think the only time a blue one lasted longer was a Rolex Sub.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

green lume bezel over blue lume dial










together, you can see the difference.










and i noticed the camera 'saw' the colors a bit better when there was motion involved....


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> green lume bezel over blue lume dial
> 
> View attachment 15482286
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the pic - the motion pic is easily the clearest I've been able to see the color difference between the green vs blue lume.

For those who have the Komodo and the Khuraburi, does one wear noticeably better / easier than the other? The Khuraburi was the watch that first drew me to Helm - I saw it after looking at the 9,000th "homage" aka clone (imo) model and was pretty surprised at how original and awesome it looked... I eventually gravitated toward the Komodo, thinking the 40mm would be better as a true "daily" watch. Now that I'm comparing the overall dimensions, and specifically the weights, it looks like maybe the Komodo and Khuraburi will wear nearly identically... Is this the case in real life?

I'm looking at one do-it-all dive style watch to replace my aging smartwatch. Ideally I'd want to wear it surfing, kitesurfing, and boating, so hopefully the Komodo (or Khuraburi) isn't too bulky and heavy for true active wear...


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

I received my Helm Khuraburi Blue and Orange after the typical pre-purchase process: get on the mailing list; receive the email announcing when the pieces will be available for purchase; calendaring that date and time; loading the page to get ready; then Refreshing until the piece reflects as available and trying to checkout as quickly as possible; then &#8230; waiting 6+ months for the product to be built and arrive. Would I purchase a watch in this way, again? It would depend upon the piece, but probably not.

I purchased the Khuraburi for several reasons, including aesthetics, value, functionality, and water resistance. Nearly everything is well executed and the thing is built like a tank.

*Presentation*
The initial presentation is fine but not overwhelming. The watch comes in a box on an impressive Zulu strap _(more on that later). _The box contains the warranty card, instruction manual, certification card of pressure testing (this IS an ISO certified diver), a branded sticker, and a card with a nice handwritten note from the owner -- all in a small branded envelope. Additionally, it houses the wonderful and unique bracelet, a bunch of spare spring bars, a bracelet sizing tool, and a branded cleaning cloth.

*Aesthetics and Lume*
This diver is over the top! My purchasing decision was between the Helm and Phoibos Great Wall, which is equally outrageous. It is in your face with large applied white/BGW9 indices and chucky hour hand outlined in blue, orange minute hand outlined in blue, and beautiful second hand with lumed orange tip. All of the shapes and colors make for a very legible dial in the daylight. It is 43mm wide, only 49mm lug-to-lug, but 16 mm thiccccc. I wanted something different, so opted for the 10 o'clock crown. It is large, beautifully signed, has spectacular grip and is without crown guards. The reasonable lug width and downward slope of the lugs allow it to wear quite a bit smaller than you may expect; it looks great on my meager 6.75" wrist and that double-domed sapphire crystal makes the entire watch "pop." I thought I would not miss the lack of a date window &#8230; but I do.

You may have already heard great things about the lume. There are large swaths of real estate on the indices to apply the BGW9 and it is well done, initially quite bright, and will last through the night. However, the issue is with the orange lume. Although it is striking after an immediate charge, the orange minute hand disappears in the dark after a couple of hours. Before I purchased the watch, I was aware that orange lume was one of the weakest SuperLuminova colors but evidently did not understand how weak. This issue was articulated by a prior reviewer on this forum in his/her review and the suggestion s/he made to Helm to outline the minute hand in BGW9 is a good one. If you purchase one of the Khuraburi variants without the orange lume, you will have nothing to worry about.

*Bezel*
This is my first sapphire bezel watch and it is fully lumed and colorful with zero back play. The 120-click bezel action is solid, sure, requires the perfect amount of effort to move but lacks the smoothness of my Seiko BFK and Christopher Ward. The bezel lume looks great after initial charge but does not last even close to as long as the indices and the orange lume disappears quickly. I was disappointed that as soon as the BGW9 lume begins fading on the bezel the numerical markings begin to blur and become unreadable. Since I really will not be using the bezel markings in the middle of the night, this is more of an aesthetic disappointment. The bezel lume on my Phoibos (aluminum) and Deep Blue (ceramic) remains clear through the night.

*Movement*
This is my second automatic movement (Seiko NH38) with my first being the venerable Seiko NH35. I have to say the movement has been a bit of a disappointment. After about a month, it was running -17 to -23 s/d. Although I realize this may be within specs, I know the Seiko movements are capable of much better. I contacted Helm and the owner was very responsive and encouraged me to send it in for a warranty repair because it did not meet Helm's targeted specs for its movements. I was specific in the documentation accompanying it describing the problem and politely asking for it to be regulated a bit fast vs. slow. I received it back within several weeks but the accuracy had improved to about -11 to -15 s/d, which was still outside of the owner's articulated target of -10 to +20 s/d. The owner agreed to reimburse me for allowing my local watchmaker to attempt to regulate it. So, $20 and two weeks later, it is accurate to within a second per day!

*Bracelet and Strap*
The watch ships on a Zulu strap of your color choice, of which I chose blue. I was surprised at how comfortable and stable the heavy watch was on the strap. If the bracelet were not a nightmare to get onto the watch, I would probably swap between the bracelet and the strap frequently. Make no mistake about it. The stainless steel bracelet is the star of the show. It is SOLID, chunky, and high quality and the angled nature of the center links add significantly to the rugged, go anywhere look and feel of the watch. The divers' clasp with branded fold over is tight and secure, maybe too tight at times. The watch is not going anywhere, even if the safety flips open! Without doubt, it is the best bracelet on any watch I own.

*Value and Conclusion*
I fell in love with the watch the first time I laid eyes on it and love its chucky, rugged design and color combo. Everything about the watch exudes quality, including the deep etching on the crown and caseback, and it is a massive value at $330 delivered, especially with all of the included extras. The double domed crystal sets the watch off, and it's just so fun to wear!

There is value in the customer service you receive. All of my communications were responded to promptly and any issues I had addressed. If a local watchmaker had not been available, Helm had an alternative proposal.

However, the experience with the slow movement was a real issue and left a bad taste in my mouth. I would like to think it was simply the NH38 movement, which I will not be purchasing again for several reasons, but would continue to be concerned about accuracy of other movements in its other models.

Overall, I am happy I purchased the watch. I now believe I would not have been happy with the Phoibos Great Wall and the Khuraburi is just so darn unique. If Helm would change its purchasing process, I could possibly be convinced to consider an Orange Komodo under the right circumstances.


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

doughboy17 said:


> I received my Helm Khuraburi Blue and Orange after the typical pre-purchase process: get on the mailing list; receive the email announcing when the pieces will be available for purchase; calendaring that date and time; loading the page to get ready; then Refreshing until the piece reflects as available and trying to checkout as quickly as possible; then &#8230; waiting 6+ months for the product to be built and arrive. Would I purchase a watch in this way, again? It would depend upon the piece, but probably not.
> 
> I purchased the Khuraburi for several reasons, including aesthetics, value, functionality, and water resistance. Nearly everything is well executed and the thing is built like a tank.
> 
> ...


Excellent review! I'm waiting for the email hoping to order a Komodo in the near future - I wasn't aware that once you order, you then have to wait months and months to receive the watch - is this still the process, or was this a different process when you ordered yours? The way they have the product page worded, and the FAQ section on their site, it sounds like if you manage to secure an order when the sale goes live, you are ordering a watch that is in-stock and ready to ship - is this not the case?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

surf561 said:


> Excellent review! I'm waiting for the email hoping to order a Komodo in the near future - I wasn't aware that once you order, you then have to wait months and months to receive the watch - is this still the process, or was this a different process when you ordered yours? The way they have the product page worded, and the FAQ section on their site, it sounds like if you manage to secure an order when the sale goes live, you are ordering a watch that is in-stock and ready to ship - is this not the case?


Thanks. I am unaware of their current process but know I prefer Deep Blue's immediate availability.


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

doughboy17 said:


> Thanks. I am unaware of their current process but know I prefer Deep Blue's immediate availability.


I definitely agree with that - Deep Blue has tons of options and most are in stock. I see in your sig you have both the Tritdiver and a Diver 1000 II - I've cross-shopped these models extensively with the Helms. How does the build quality, weight, and wearability of the Helm compare to the Deep Blue models you own? Is your Tritdiver a 44mm or 41mm?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

After looking at the Helm website, it appears the pre-order I participated in was just in 2019. It may be different now.

I _just _purchased the Diver 1000 II and my impressions of it can be found in the Deep Blue thread. My Tritdiver is 44mm, but only because the 41mm had never been offered. I have a 6.75" wrist and would purchase a 41mm, if given the choice again. I provided an in depth review of my Daynight Tritdiver in the DB thread.

The price points make them challenging to compare, since the Helm is the most I have spent on a watch. The Helm is simply rock solid and wrist candy. It looks great! Aside from the accuracy of the movement, lack of date complication, and the poor longevity of the orange lume, it is a wonderful piece, but those deficiencies limit the effectiveness of the watch. I cannot be sure I will be able to tell the time on the Helm throughout the night.

There is a reason I purchased a second DB ... and will probably purchase additional DBs in the future. I cannot say the same for Helm. If I bugged out tomorrow and had to take one watch with me off the grid, it would be one of the DBs. I just trust them implicitly to survive anything. The Diver II is the most comfortable watch I own on the wrist, probably due to the silicone strap. The reason the Tritdiver wears a bit heavy is probably due to the 44mm size on my small wrist; the 41mm may resolve that. Understand the Helm is quite comfortable but my overall experience with it causes me to trust it just a bit less.

The total quality -- top to bottom -- of the Helm is probably a bit above my DBs, but I also paid more for the Helm and waited for it ... and waited ... and then waiting more while it was regulated. I am unsure whether DB regulates its movements before shipping but have been impressed with the accuracy of their NH35s. One can have tritium tubes on a bracelet for less than the Helm or two Diver II s for the same price as a Helm and have them delivered within a week. It's all in what you want.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

150 more Komodos ready Friday:



HELM Komodo: Available October 16th​




Hello, and thanks for your interest in the HELM Komodo!

Approximately 150 Komodo watches (the tail end of our previous production) will be available for purchase beginning Friday, October 16th at 14:00 UTC. (That's 7:00am Pacific, 10:00am Eastern, 3:00pm in London, 6:00pm in Dubai, 10:00pm in Hong Kong and 12:00 midnight in Sydney.)

There's also a countdown timer on the Komodo page.

All watches purchased on the 16th will be shipped on or before November 6th, 2020.

Since quantities are limited, please keep the following in mind:

1. Please limit yourself to just one watch.

2. The "Add to Cart" button will be functional and will allow you to add a watch to your cart before the sale begins. However, if you try to check out before the sale time, you'll receive an "Out of Stock" or "Unavailable" message.

3. When the sale begins, there's no need to refresh the webpage. You can continue to add items to your cart and/or proceed directly to checkout.

4. Be aware that items in your cart are live (meaning they're available for other customers to 
purchase) until the payment process is complete. If you plan to order accessories, you may want to place a separate accessory order after your watch purchase to avoid delays (the accessory discount will still apply).

5. The watches tend to sell quickly. If you receive an "Out of Stock" or "Unavailable" message during the checkout process, the watch you're trying to purchase is most likely out of stock and we just haven't had a chance to update the website to reflect that.

6. If your order is successful, you'll receive an order confirmation email from us within 24 hours. If there's a high volume of simultaneous orders, the PayPal system may not keep pace with inventory tracking and we may sell more watches than we have in stock. If this occurs with your order, we apologize in advance and we'll contact you within 24 hours with some options.

7. A PayPal account is not required to make a purchase, but the checkout process is faster for those with an account. When your payment and address details are already on file with PayPal, the checkout process can be completed with just a few clicks.

Since quantities are limited, not everyone will be able to purchase a watch during this sale, and we apologize for that. However, we're already producing more and will make them available as quickly as we can!​
All the best,
HELM Watches​


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Wish they'd release more Vanuatu's! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

funkadoobiest said:


> Wish they'd release more Vanuatu's!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


They are doing that in November.
Though it won't be enough to meet demand.
Hopefully, we will both get them !


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

Work got in the way and I didn’t have a chance to try and snag a white dialed Komodo. Anyone have luck this morning?!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Spursfanjb said:


> Work got in the way and I didn't have a chance to try and snag a white dialed Komodo. Anyone have luck this morning?!


Tomorrow


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is my Khuraburi. Took a lot of work to find one at a reasonable price. Such a bold and unique design. Somehow the black seems so much more black than any other watch I have seen.

The hunt for a Vanuatu continues...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

funkadoobiest said:


> Here is my Khuraburi. Took a lot of work to find one at a reasonable price. Such a bold and unique design. Somehow the black seems so much more black than any other watch I have seen.
> 
> The hunt for a Vanuatu continues...
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Which Komodo are you going to buy today? Will try the orange 🤞


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Well attempt made exactly at 10AM EST, came up with a big ole "Komodo egg". Oh well, will have to wait (and hope) until next time. Damn Helm lottery's ;-)


----------



## NMBGS (May 15, 2020)

It seems everything sold in under two minutes, but I was able to order an orange Komodo.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Figured I would give it a try this time.
Less than 13 seconds in, I got the sold out notice.
Simply not worth the effort. Best of luck to them.


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

watchobs said:


> Well attempt made exactly at 10AM EST, came up with a big ole "Komodo egg". Oh well, will have to wait (and hope) until next time. Damn Helm lottery's ;-)





NMBGS said:


> It seems everything sold in under two minutes, but I was able to order an orange Komodo.


I think it sold out a LOT quicker than 2 mins... I had the timer on a separate monitor, clicked check out at exactly :00 seconds remaining, somehow my default paypal address was wrong, took 2 seconds to change that, and by the time I hit 'Pay Now', it was sold out. My paypal checkout process was no more than like 7 seconds, so they sold out in maybe 5 to 7 seconds? Pretty bummed about it tbh


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

I gave up on the Helm lottery a while ago. Too many good watches out there at similar prices for this to be worth the hassle.


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I gave up on the Helm lottery a while ago. Too many good watches out there at similar prices for this to be worth the hassle.


Agreed, the Helm is more a must have than a want to have for me... Enough to do with Zelos for now


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aquavette said:


> Figured I would give it a try this time.
> Less than 13 seconds in, I got the sold out notice.
> Simply not worth the effort. Best of luck to them.


Yeah, for the hour leading up to 10am I was like "this is the watch I really want, its worth it to pay more for it", but now that I didn't get one and can't get one til at least March, its whatever. I'm not a watch collector - I was buying it as an actual saltwater user, and was already questioning if I would feel comfortable kitesurfing with a $350 watch (after shipping and optional bezels). I think I'll pick up an identically spec'd deep blue or aragon for 40% of the price and see how I feel in March... maybe try for a Khuraburi for more dressy occasions.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

surf561 said:


> Yeah, for the hour leading up to 10am I was like "this is the watch I really want, its worth it to pay more for it", but now that I didn't get one and can't get one til at least March, its whatever. I'm not a watch collector - I was buying it as an actual saltwater user, and was already questioning if I would feel comfortable kitesurfing with a $350 watch (after shipping and optional bezels). I think I'll pick up an identically spec'd deep blue or aragon for 40% of the price and see how I feel in March... maybe try for a Khuraburi for more dressy occasions.


I purchased the Khuraburi over a year ago on a pre-order, and have wanted the Komodo since.
After yet another failed attempt, I've just decided to spend my money elsewhere.
No big deal.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

They've been using this "drops" method for what, 2 years now? I have been holding firm to my "won't participate in this nonsense" for almost as long. Congrats to those that got one.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

surf561 said:


> Yeah, for the hour leading up to 10am I was like "this is the watch I really want, its worth it to pay more for it", but now that I didn't get one and can't get one til at least March, its whatever. I'm not a watch collector - I was buying it as an actual saltwater user, and was already questioning if I would feel comfortable kitesurfing with a $350 watch (after shipping and optional bezels). I think I'll pick up an identically spec'd deep blue or aragon for 40% of the price and see how I feel in March... maybe try for a Khuraburi for more dressy occasions.


You won't be disappointed with Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver or Diver 1000 II. If you have <7 in. wrist, go with the 40mm (ish) size. Those watches are thicccc


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i still don't understand (as a consumer) how they will sell out this quick and yet won't ramp up production _a little _to sell a few more to cover some of the demand. also don't get why they pre-order some watches, and 'drop' other ones.

at the same time, i'm not a businessman, and there have to be things i don't even know that need to be considered, that leads them to their choice.

i love my two Helms; i hate seeing people not being able to get these watches because the system is so odd. it might already be too late, but i also hate that this could become the thing [something negative that we constantly hear about every company] about their rep as a brand.

i don't remember; did someone ever determine whether or not Helm limits watches per person/order or if one guy can buy 10/20/more watches in a single go?

edit: i remember wondering how many emails go out by their system, was it tens and tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands..... a 'couple' thousand...... in any case let's say 1000, or even 500 people legit decide 'i want a helm and i will go online at that time' and the email states there's 150 watches.... they're cutting way more people out than letting in. =\


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i still don't understand (as a consumer) how they will sell out this quick and yet won't ramp up production _a little _to sell a few more to cover some of the demand. also don't get why they pre-order some watches, and 'drop' other ones.
> 
> at the same time, i'm not a businessman, and there have to be things i don't even know that need to be considered, that leads them to their choice.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can come up with is that they are constrained on manpower (don't want to start rumors but thought I heard these were pressure tested and packaged by the owner and very few others), and in that case, hire some people. Surely, 400 - 600 watches per batch could be made vs. 150 that sell out in seconds and still have excess demand for Helm watches to continue the business model.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Helm says they don't produce more at a time because it will take so long to process and ship them, but I'd rather have a confirmed purchase and have to wait a fewer months for delivery than go through their process every few months and still not be able to get one. I'll spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You can't please all of the people with a bird in the hand when you've fooled me once, or you'll be damned if you don't.


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

I lucked out and got the white dial! I’m super excited and love my black dialed Komodo.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Spursfanjb said:


> I lucked out and got the white dial! I'm super excited and love my black dialed Komodo.


You're the one that got my _ _ _ _ white version ;-) Question, did you hit the "pay now button" as soon as it went into "feeding frenzy mode" at the top of the hour? Please tell me that you didn't make your purchase 2-3 minutes after the feeding frenzy started.......


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

watchobs said:


> You're the one that got my _ _ _ _ white version ;-) Question, did you hit the "pay now button" as soon as it went into "feeding frenzy mode" at the top of the hour? Please tell me that you didn't make your purchase 2-3 minutes after the feeding frenzy started.......


I had it cued up in the checkout page in PayPal and it went through right at 10:00. I might have been a few seconds early but I went off of the countdown clock on the helm website and not my phone/computer/watch


----------



## Ozludo (Oct 4, 2020)

It's taken me two years to successfully order a Komodo (orange, with one of each bezel) after so many failed efforts in the past. I feel for everyone who missed-out, and I'd love to see Helm start to use a wait list. It works for Watch Gauge.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

taike said:


> You can't please all of the people with a bird in the hand when you've fooled me once, or you'll be damned if you don't.


treat people how a tide lifts all boats: all good things are louder than words, for a tiger _cannot_ change his tools!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> treat people how a tide lifts all boats: all good things are louder than words, for a tiger _cannot_ change his tools!


When in Rome, we'll cross that bridge less traveled, where they pour oil over greener grass, sour grapes, and sticks and stones.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

If he took 200 preorders he’d eat up to much time constantly answering email questions during the waiting period...he’s basically a one man operation and personally does it all...QC inspection on arrival, pressure checks all of them, selects the band or bracelet requested, the final packaging, had writes the thank you cards and boxing each and printing 200 labels, that’s a lot of work.


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

Love everything about this make of watch yet it was just a tad too small for my wrist. if it was 2 mm larger i would have kept mine. Keep up the good work Helm!


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Got the email from Helm--Vanuatus back in stock this Friday, Nov. 13 at 14:00 UTC. For at least a few seconds.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dkh said:


> Got the email from Helm--Vanuatus back in stock this Friday, Nov. 13 at 14:00 UTC. For at least a few seconds.


Thank you for posting this. I just checked the website yesterday night !
This time, I am getting one (hopefully)...and adding 2 leather straps as well.


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Excited about the Vanuatu 300m Automatic ... alarm set for Friday morning


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

do their emails usually include the bit with 'once you put it in your cart, you have it, and you can then look at accessories'? 

the way most people talk about it, is that they add it to cart at X:00:01 and they are already sold out. =\


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timetellinnoob NO. This is new, because of all the complaints. It will be an improvement.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @timetellinnoob NO. This is new, because of all the complaints. It will be an improvement.


Nice. sounded new but i thought i remember people perhaps thinking cart=held for you previously.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> @timetellinnoob NO. This is new, because of all the complaints. It will be an improvement.


Yes, that bit is new, interesting, and hopefully something beneficial ...

Missed out so many times.

Will give it one more final shot !

Regards,


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I guess I must have been really lucky last time 'round - I bought a Vanuatu (two in fact, but I released one after deciding on the black date wheel - They aren't letting you buy more than 1 any more) with no problem last time, but it was all cued up and ready to go exactly on time.

I bought the watch and then went back and ordered the silver bezel afterwards.

M


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

I like the Vanuatu a lot but concerned the crown will dig into the back of my hand. Pics I've seen show the crown as being elevated when watch is on a flat surface but don't know if the case back is resting on the worktop being level with the lugs or there is a gap which would indicate the crown would be closer to a wrist when worn. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Wilbur750 First of all, WELCOME to the forum !
I would be surprised to hear that it is a problem being uncomfortable.
These watches have been very sought after. 
But, maybe people who already own them
and have been wearing them will chime in with their experience.
I am about to get one VERY soon.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Do you wear your watch right up against your hand?

I wear mine above the head of the ulna and it's nowhere near the back of my hand at any time.

If you wear it below, actually on the joint aren't ALL watches uncomfortable?

M


Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

snowman40 said:


> Do you wear your watch right up against your hand?
> 
> I wear mine above the head of the ulna and it's nowhere near the back of my hand at any time.
> 
> ...


it all comes down to technique and sufficient lubrication


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Wilbur750 said:


> I like the Vanuatu a lot but concerned the crown will dig into the back of my hand. Pics I've seen show the crown as being elevated when watch is on a flat surface but don't know if the case back is resting on the worktop being level with the lugs or there is a gap which would indicate the crown would be closer to a wrist when worn. Can anyone advise please?


Here is a profile pic of my Vanuatu. You can see that the crown is toward the bottom of the watch, as the bezel is quite thick, but the case back does still extend lower than the lowest point on the crown. I'm not quite sure what you mean about a gap indicating the crown would be closer to the wrist; that seems backwards to me, but maybe I'm just not visualizing it the way you are. I do wear mine above the knob of the ulna, so it never digs into the back of my hand at all. If I slide the watch down closer to my hand, it will start to dig with a deep flex of the wrist, but no more so than any watch with the crown at the 3:00 position.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

taike said:


> it all comes down to technique and sufficient lubrication


This is a hilarious answer...I trust that you meant it as such .


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is your answer (and it is just as I suspected):


dkh said:


> it never digs into the back of my hand at all. If I slide the watch down closer to my hand, it will start to dig with a deep flex of the wrist, but no more so than any watch with the crown at the 3:00 position.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks @watchman600

I am also hoping to get one VERY soon. Can't decide on which colour date wheel though. I know black is more popular but I'm a traditionalist and also like the white. White also balances out the hour markers better. Black doesn't seem to match the face colour from what I can see. Mate with a Tudor Pelagos LHD reckons definitely the white, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

dkh said:


> Here is a profile pic of my Vanuatu. You can see that the crown is toward the bottom of the watch, as the bezel is quite thick, but the case back does still extend lower than the lowest point on the crown. I'm not quite sure what you mean about a gap indicating the crown would be closer to the wrist; that seems backwards to me, but maybe I'm just not visualizing it the way you are. I do wear mine above the knob of the ulna, so it never digs into the back of my hand at all. If I slide the watch down closer to my hand, it will start to dig with a deep flex of the wrist, but no more so than any watch with the crown at the 3:00 position.


 Great pic @dkh 👍🏻. I do wear it over my wrist bone so close to my hand. Have never had a problem with my Seiko Orange Monster 1st gen but the crown is at 4. My arms aren't slim to allow wearing it higher as would just slide down, and also it just seems weird to me. My mate wears his Pelagos higher up but he is much thinner than me. Pelagos has similar dimensions.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

Helm have replied to my email. If the watch is lying flat on a table there is 0.5mm gap between the case back and table top which is neither here or there.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wilbur750 said:


> Thanks @watchman600
> 
> I am also hoping to get one VERY soon. Can't decide on which colour date wheel though. I know black is more popular but I'm a traditionalist and also like the white. White also balances out the hour markers better. Black doesn't seem to match the face colour from what I can see. Mate with a Tudor Pelagos LHD reckons definitely the white, but I'm still unsure.


I'm with you 100 percent. It's a very hard decision.
Some of the pictures do show the black date wheel is a little darker than the dial.
But, I think I like the black date wheel better with the white numbers.

Even though the white date wheel forms the shape of the hour markers,
it just doesn't seem right when I look at it. 
Kind of like the date will stick out too much with the white on a black dial watch.
Of course, I'm writing this while wearing a Seiko pepsi turtle, which has a 
fantastic blue dial...and the day/date wheel is white...and matches the hour markers.

BUT if they somehow in an imaginary world offered it 
with a matching blue day/date wheel, I think I would like that better.
Bottom line, it stands out less with the black date wheel and white numbers,
and I think therefore that it is a little nicer.
I asked my kids and they think that the white date wheel is much better...
making me second guess myself and add to my confusion.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I'm with you 100 percent. It's a very hard decision.
> Some of the pictures do show the black date wheel is a little darker than the dial.
> But, I think I like the black date wheel better with the white numbers.
> 
> ...


Haha I actually asked my 15 year old daughter the same last night and she initially liked the white, then when I was unsure she said maybe the black is 'more modern'. In any case it's an excellent watch whichever you choose.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow...you guys weren't joking. I refreshed exactly after the countdown hit zero, the page lagged up, hit add to cart, page froze again. When it finally refreshed they were out of stock and I had zero in my cart to show for it.

I guess I just saved $330, I'll go invest it and forget Helm exists.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Wow...you guys weren't joking. I refreshed exactly after the countdown hit zero, the page lagged up, hit add to cart, page froze again. When it finally refreshed they were out of stock and I had zero in my cart to show for it.
> 
> I guess I just saved $330, I'll go invest it and forget Helm exists.


Just did the same but didn't even get the add to cart come up. Froze said something about shopping cart instigator. What a joke!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hit the refresh button the instant the countdown ended ...
Everything froze.
The Add to Cart bit also disappeared.
Tried to refresh the page again, as I couldn"t believe they all went in 2 to 3 seconds ...
Waited for awhile, and the Add to Cart reappeared again, so I hit it.
Managed to get it in the cart this time, but payment process froze ...
Refreshed and tried again ... This time the payment went through and received a notification from Paypal !
Looks like I might just have got my Vanuatu finally !!!
Will still need to get confirmation from Helm, though ...

Regards,


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

Seems like it's a complete lottery. I'm off to buy another watch.


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ya the platform they use isn’t great at all. Had all kinds of issues trying to purchase a Komodo. By the brand owner is very nice and we worked something out. Very happy


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

It is very maddening to miss 'winning' a watch in this manner. Between 'net delay, time offset and latency getting a 'bought it' is luck of the draw.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

I've bought a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red now. Was the other one I wanted anyway. A little more expensive and a Rolex homage isn't everyone's cup of tea but has a Swiss movement and more importantly 'in stock'. Reviews are excellent. They have lots of watche styles. Maybe a blessing in disguise. Doesn't mean I won't try to get the Vanuatu at a later date but I won't expect it to be successful again. Maybe they should put a waiting list in place which would be fairer. Check out Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber. Also beware that there are many who are selling their watches for significantly more than going direct to Steinhart. I just don't get why anyone wouldn't go direct to the manufacturer.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

I ended up buying both the Khuraburi and Vanuatu second hand (WUS and Reddit). For both, I paid right around retail for watches in like new condition (once you account for Helm's shipping charge). And in both cases extras like additional straps were included. I also watched Ebay closely and saw similar prices on sold items. I also found a Helm owners group on FB where sales are offered regularly.

Glad I didn't wait to play the lottery, and I'm super happy with both watches. I may try for a white Komodo next time around, and hope the SS Vanuatu bezel comes back in stock soon to give that watch another distinctive look option.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jordan77429 said:


> Ya the platform they use isn't great at all. Had all kinds of issues trying to purchase a Komodo. By the brand owner is very nice and we worked something out. Very happy


I did the exact same thing with my Vanuatu. 
I missed the sale at least once, maybe twice. And emailed the owner, Matt.
We went back and forth on how he can maybe improve the sale of his watches.
He is very nice and understanding.
And we worked something out, so that I wouldn't miss it AGAIN.
@TheNightsWatch @Gurthang54 @Wilbur750 The point is:
I wouldn't give up on this watch so fast.
Email Matt and work something out for the next time they are in stock.
Ultimately, he WANTS everyone that wants to buy one of his watches,
to be able to buy it and wear it and love it.
At least he produces more of these all the time. 
There are OTHER brands that frustratingly don't make it again,
and force you to find and buy it used.


funkadoobiest said:


>


That Vanuatu lume looks AMAZING
---
@Wilbur750 I am ALSO likely going to get a Steinhart (HULK - double green ceramic premium)
very soon! I am thinking about getting it from gnomonwatches which seems to be more user/customer friendly and has 16 reviews on this specific watch. 
The price is $610 which is only about $8 dollars more than 508.62 euros ($602) that Steinhart 
charges directly...and they say that they will extend the 2 year warranty another 1 1/2 years.
That sounds good to me.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I did the exact same thing with my Vanuatu.
> I missed the sale at least once, maybe twice. And emailed the owner, Matt.
> We went back and forth on how he can maybe improve the sale of his watches.
> He is very nice and understanding.
> ...


Sounds like Matt is helping persistent buyers which is good. I still love the watch but the buying experience is terrible. Yeah Steinharts seem amazing value for money, as are Helm. But you don't get the stress of trying to buy.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I did the exact same thing with my Vanuatu.
> I missed the sale at least once, maybe twice. And emailed the owner, Matt.
> We went back and forth on how he can maybe improve the sale of his watches.
> He is very nice and understanding.
> ...


@watchman600 I get what you're saying... And good advice thank you 👍


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

OFF TOPIC from Helm, but @Wilbur750 What did you think about what I wrote
about gnomonwatches and the extra year and a half warranty 
for only an extra $8 bucks?
You wrote earlier about it being best to order the Steinharts direct from them. Thanks.
It is kind of counter-intuitive, but I think it's a better deal to order from gnomon.


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

@watchman600 I don't know much about gnomon to be honest. Extra warranty sounds tempting. I've bought mine now but will take a look. Also might depend where you live regarding currency rates etc?


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

Just been on the gnomon site and it shows the warranty for Steinharts as the standard 2 years in their table. Can't see reference to an extension.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Received my purchase confirmation from Helm, so pretty chuffed, to say the least !
Have missed out a few times, so like I said in my earlier post, decided to give it one last final shot.
So, I finally snagged my Vanuatu, which will complete the family nicely, having already got a Khuraburi and a Komodo in earlier attempts.
Had a few anxious moments this time around, too, but decided to wait a bit even though it showed sold out, and keep trying again a few times, as others who had managed to snag one in earlier attempts had suggested !

Regards,


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@phlabrooy Well done! 
It seems a lot of people don't get it on their first try.

@Wilbur750 This is the page I was referring to
(it asks and answers why buy from us...quite beautifully):








Why Gnomon


WHY BUY FROM US? 180 Days Extended Warranty Gnomon Watches will extend the original manufactures base warranty of all watches purchased from us for a period of 180 days after expiration of the original manufacturer’s warranty period for added peace of mind. Which also relates to higher resale...




www.gnomonwatches.com





The first item on this page says:
*180 Days Extended Warranty *Gnomon Watches will extend the original manufactures base warranty of all watches purchased from us for a period of 180 days after expiration of the original manufacturer's warranty period for added peace of mind. Which also relates to higher resale value of your watches. _Not applicable to Seiko_

I wrote them an email just to be sure though !

(I think the Steinhart HULK /ocean1 double green ceramic premium
"has my name on it!")


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Anyone have any experience owning one of their straps? I have ordered an LS1 leather and a CS1 canvas strap from them for my bronze Zelos hammerhead. Is the quality of their straps in keeping with the quality of their watches?


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Anyone have any experience owning one of their straps? I have ordered an LS1 leather and a CS1 canvas strap from them for my bronze Zelos hammerhead. Is the quality of their straps in keeping with the quality of their watches?


No experience with the leather or canvas. I found the Helm rubber strap to be too thick IMO. I greatly prefer the Scurfa rubber style.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

alznc said:


> No experience with the leather or canvas. I found the Helm rubber strap to be too thick IMO. I greatly prefer the Scurfa rubber style.


I was considering the rubber strap while looking for an isofrane style strap. Ultimately settled on one from Borealis since Helm's orange rubber looked a bit too reddish for my taste from their pictures.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Still OFF TOPIC of thread: @Wilbur750 Ander (at gnomonwatches) wrote me back and said that the Steinhart HULK would have an extra SIX months added onto the 24 months, so 30 total months of warranty. NO explanation why, when it says clearly that they offer an extra EIGHTEEN months on all watches except for Seiko.
I may have to email him back. But I have heard / read on this website forum that gnomon is a trusted source for buying Steinharts. So, we'll see.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Anyone have any experience owning one of their straps? I have ordered an LS1 leather and a CS1 canvas strap from them for my bronze Zelos hammerhead. Is the quality of their straps in keeping with the quality of their watches?


I recently picked up the gray canvas strap from Helm and have found it to be quite comfortable. Definitely feels sturdy and quality. I don't own any other canvas straps so nothing to compare with but I'm really liking this one.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

funkadoobiest said:


> I recently picked up the gray canvas strap from Helm and have found it to be quite comfortable. Definitely feels sturdy and quality. I don't own any other canvas straps so nothing to compare with but I'm really liking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I ordered the blue canvas and the LS1 'whiskey' leather. How long did it take for them to ship the strap? I got an order confirmation from them a few days back. It's been 5 days since the order, no shipping notice yet.


----------



## Goz66 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello I own a white Helm Komodo Watch its a nicely built watch (could be a little bigger) and I get a lot of compliments on it. I was trying my best to add the Vanuatu to my collection but this time around no luck. I wanted to add to my collection so I bought a Deep Blue Diver Gen 2 40mm watch, order it Monday November 16th 2020 and it arrived 2day November 20th 2020 and I must say its a excellent built watch! Pound for pound I'd say its built even better than the Helm. Don't get me wrong I still want a Vanuatu but for those who are tired of lottery type system used to buy Helm watches Deep Blue is definitely a win win in my opinion!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I got an order confirmation from them a few days back. It's been 5 days since the order, no shipping notice yet.


Does anybody know WHEN these latest Vanuatus are supposed to be shipping out??
I'm not in a hurry, but I just want to know.
---
I just ordered the Steinhart HULK after debating it and thinking about it for a while...
and it already shipped out! They sent me a tracking number within 20 hours of ordering it!!


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Does anybody know WHEN these latest Vanuatus are supposed to be shipping out??
> I'm not in a hurry, but I just want to know.
> ---
> I just ordered the Steinhart HULK after debating it and thinking about it for a while...
> and it already shipped out! They sent me a tracking number within 20 hours of ordering it!!


I ordered my Ocean One Vintage Red late Friday night after the Vanuatu attempt failed, which they picked up on the Monday morning. Confirmed despatched 10am Mondsy. Delivered to me from Germany to the UK on the Wed or Thu. Can't fault that!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think in the initial email from Helm about these going up, it should say something like 'these watches will be shipped on or before X'. but i think that was usually within a week or two of the sale?


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think in the initial email from Helm about these going up, it should say something like 'these watches will be shipped on or before X'. but i think that was usually within a week or two of the sale?


I seem to recall a 5th December date being mentioned


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Recieved my Vanuatu this morning !
Looks awesome.
So, my Helm family is now complete, together with it's brothers Khuraburi and Komodo ...
Had contacted Matt regarding not shipping mine by DHL, as I didn't want to pay their full taxes and exorbitant handling fees.
He arranged to ship by another courier he suggested, which I was in favour of.
In his earlier mail he mentioned that all orders would be shipped on or by 5th December, so I really wasn't expecting it to ship yet.
Did not receive any shipping notice or tracking info, but in arrived on my doorstep, completely unannounced !

Regards,


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Regards & Congrats to the "complete Family"! Regardless of the frustration, Matt & his Helm company really do mean well, are communicative, try very hard, and probably just as frustrated when all the wrists can't be adorned with their product. We have no idea of the arrangements and manufacturing processes Helm has to adhere to.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

phlabrooy said:


> Recieved my Vanuatu this morning !
> Looks awesome.
> So, my Helm family is now complete, together with it's brothers Khuraburi and Komodo ...
> Had contacted Matt regarding not shipping mine by DHL, as I didn't want to pay their full taxes and exorbitant handling fees.
> ...


How much was the package value declared as? Couldn't you have requested to declare it lower and keep DHL delivery? I know Zelos does it.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Recieved my Vanuatu this morning !
> Looks awesome.
> So, my Helm family is now complete, together with it's brothers Khuraburi and Komodo ...
> Had contacted Matt regarding not shipping mine by DHL, as I didn't want to pay their full taxes and exorbitant handling fees.
> ...


No pics?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

All options looks amazing: nylon, bracelet, and leather strap! This is going to be fun.


----------



## rvlvr (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi all,

Hey, what is expected waiting time for one to get their grubby mitts on a Helm watch? Do they all always go in an instant, or is it actually possible to land one if one is on the mailing list?

Thanks.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

rvlvr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hey, what is expected waiting time for one to get their grubby mitts on a Helm watch? Do they all always go in an instant, or is it actually possible to land one if one is on the mailing list?
> 
> Thanks.


Matt finally is listening to the feedback, and you can now sign up to buy one.
Get on the list and you will not have to worry about them being all bought up in an instant.
Send him an email. He is a good guy.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

rvlvr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hey, what is expected waiting time for one to get their grubby mitts on a Helm watch? Do they all always go in an instant, or is it actually possible to land one if one is on the mailing list?
> 
> Thanks.


I bought both my Vanuatu and Khuraburi used (WUS and Reddit) for right about list price, with extra straps making both very fair deals.

There are definitely people trying to flip these for profit since the buying process from Helm requires a lot of patience. I've been really happy with my used models.


----------



## rvlvr (Dec 1, 2018)

Gotcha!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

at this rate i'm more interested to know if this 'email list' system will go to future sales as well, expecially of the 'redesigned vanuatu' that was rumored? can't really remember the rumor now but word several months ago was that they were working on something new.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Matt finally is listening to the feedback, and you can now sign up to buy one.
> Get on the list and you will not have to worry about them being all bought up in an instant.
> Send him an email. He is a good guy.


Naturally you'll need to sign up for notifications and be real quick when the notification comes...this new sales method he's adopted will definitely reduce frustration on drop day...better be quick to respond though, Matt told me a couple weeks ago when the Vanuatu list opened up he got over 1000 requests....he usually has about 150-200 made per run.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> at this rate i'm more interested to know if this 'email list' system will go to future sales as well, expecially of the 'redesigned vanuatu' that was rumored? can't really remember the rumor now but word several months ago was that they were working on something new.


He wrote to me that he was working on a new "dress watch".
Not sure when or if that will come out.
He didn't have any pictures to share with me...
but it sounds GOOD


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wilbur750 said:


> I ordered my Ocean One Vintage Red late Friday night after the Vanuatu attempt failed, which they picked up on the Monday morning. Confirmed despatched 10am Mondsy. Delivered to me from Germany to the UK on the Wed or Thu. Can't fault that!


@watchman600 Wife kept my Steinhart OOVR till Xmas Day for me.... Awesome


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got an announcement for a Ti Vanuatu! interesting!

and here's a komodo


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Just got an announcement for a Ti Vanuatu! interesting!
> 
> Got that same notification, and very tempted by a titanium version of the Vanuatu, and the price (as usual with Helm) is more than reasonable. But, since I already own the "original" version and I'm very happy with it, I'm somewhat reticent to add another Vanuatu to the mix, just for the sake of having it done as a Ti version. Now, if they were to add another dial color (like a flat navy blue) to the mix, then, I wouldn't hesitate in attempting to claw myself through the normal feeding frenzy that is the Helm ordering process. We'll see what happens on ordering date ;-)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I feel the SAME way.
It's the same exact watch, just in grade 2 titanium.
I don't know if I would even prefer that!
I would have to try them both on, one after the other (a few times),
which I of course, won't get to do...unless I buy it,
fully intending to sell the one I like less.
But that is a HASSLE that I'm not really up for right now.
---
Matt said that he was working on a "dress watch"...
that sounded interesting...but I haven't seen ANYTHING about it...
for months now. Oh well. Patience.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I signed up to be notified, because I'm a Helm nut through & through. It just buys me some time and I can say yay or nay if I'm offered a spot in the queue. Regardless, one would be jettisoned. I actually am stocked with parts etc for my current Vanuatu, so that's a big consideration, plus I like the minimal heft of the current Vanuatu. That said, I'm lovin' Titanium right now.....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> I signed up to be notified, because I'm a Helm nut through & through. It just buys me some time and I can say yay or nay if I'm offered a spot in the queue. Regardless, one would be jettisoned. I actually am stocked with parts etc for my current Vanuatu, so that's a big consideration, plus I like the minimal heft of the current Vanuatu. That said, I'm lovin' Titanium right now.....


I thought of adding my name for exactly this reason,
but I think if I'm offered it, I won't be able to say no.
So, I'm sitting this one out.
--
I'm interested to hear, doesn't Titanium scratch much easier than stainless steel??
What is the advantage to it, aside from less weight?

The weight of a watch has never been a problem for me...
though, the Vanuatu is quite heavy.
Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any pics of the Ti?


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Any pics of the Ti?


Looks the same as the steel one 😁


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@boatswain It's EXACTLY the same as the stainless steel original Vanuatu.
The only difference is that the case and bracelet are grade 2 titanium 
AND the bezel insert is ceramic, instead of PVD coated steel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it does say Ti on the dial as well but otherwise, looks much the same. =)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The Titanium finish will be darker, hence even more tool like. Ti is also a very warm metal on the skin and perhaps less of an allergen to some. Reduced weight if course. Very curious what the ceramic bezel would look like in the flesh. There are more photos on the Helm web site --

It's not exactly like the steel one in make up, but perhaps visually. I'll probably stick with my steel model as Helm doesn't usually hype their products. Hard to believe all the photos on the web site are of the new Titanium version, but will definitely give one an idea of the finished product if you scrutinize


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> The Titanium finish will be darker, hence even more tool like. Ti is also a very warm metal on the skin and perhaps less of an allergen to some. Reduced weight if course. Very curious what the ceramic bezel would look like in the flesh. There are more photos on the Helm web site --
> 
> It's not exactly like the steel one in make up, but perhaps visually. I'll probably stick with my steel model as Helm doesn't usually hype their products. Hard to believe all the photos on the web site are of the new Titanium version, but will definitely give one an idea of the finished product if you scrutinize
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thick ISO-style rubber is very appropriate for the Komodo


----------



## Wilbur750 (Nov 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> thick ISO-style rubber is very appropriate for the Komodo
> 
> View attachment 15731427
> 
> ...


That crown looks quite big. Does it dig into your hand?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Wilbur750 said:


> That crown looks quite big. Does it dig into your hand?


not really. i tend to not wear anything tight enough to get that effect.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Received the notification that the Venautu TI can be purchased by those that signed up for the waiting list, which I did. I've decided that my original incarnation of the Venautu is suitable enough for me. Although part of me now wishes I had held out for the TI version. Even though the original is marginally weighty, it's not too bad for my aged wrist in terms of a whole day's activity. That said, the TI version will still give you significant wrist presence without the S/S density. I could not recommend this piece anymore to those that are looking for what is considered Helms most iconic model, done in TI, weighing less than 145 grams, and you are able to pick it up for less than $380.00. Can you tell I was dealing with a smidgen of regret for not picking up this piece. Now, had Helm put this same piece out in lets say the same blue that they used when they put out the Khuraburi, then I wouldn't be putting this narrative in print. Hopefully Helm will at some point in the future, consider putting out the TI model in some other dial color tones. Until then, I guess I'll be happy with Helms iconic original ;-)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@watchobs I feel the same way. I decided not to even sign up, 
so I didn't have to choose.
Too similar to the great watch I have, to want to add it.
If they had changed the dial and bezel insert to blue instead of black,
then I probably would have jumped on it.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Is the date version of the Khuraburi offered in all 4 dial colors?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AceRimmer said:


> Is the date version of the Khuraburi offered in all 4 dial colors?


Khuraburi


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Khuraburi


I've looked at all those pictures and I only see one version (the orange and black) with a date. Is there something on that page that answers my question?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AceRimmer said:


> I've looked at all those pictures and I only see one version (the orange and black) with a date. Is there something on that page that answers my question?


Im sorry. Yes only the orange & black have date. The Khuraburi was always a no-date watch, and due to requests they offer one model with the date option. Personally I expected the black model to be offered with date, but they chose the one you see for some reason. They're great watches, but the orange hand models lume on the orange hand is very weak

good luck
RD


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Im sorry. Yes only the orange & black have date. The Khuraburi was always a no-date watch, and due to requests they offer one model with the date option. Personally I expected the black model to be offered with date, but they chose the one you see for some reason. They're great watches, but the orange hand models lume on the orange hand is very weak
> 
> good luck
> RD


Thanks much for the information.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Any more info on the new dress diver?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Yesterday i checked my email trash folder for another reason and found a message from Helm that i can order Vanuatu. So i did. Now i found out that there is also a titanium version nowadays. I like stainless steel more so that did not upset me . BUT i do love scratch resistance and noticed that titanium version has ceramic bezel insert. Do you think that titanium bezel with ceramic insert will fit stainless steel watch when those will become available? And would it look odd to have ti bezel on ss watch?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

aneflan said:


> Yesterday i checked my email trash folder for another reason and found a message from Helm that i can order Vanuatu. So i did. Now i found out that there is also a titanium version nowadays. I like stainless steel more so that did not upset me . BUT i do love scratch resistance and noticed that titanium version has ceramic bezel insert. Do you think that titanium bezel with ceramic insert will fit stainless steel watch when those will become available? And would it look odd to have ti bezel on ss watch?


Congrats on snagging a Vanuatu! Great watch in SS or Ti. Lucky break, finding the message in the trash. It was meant to be 

Evidently, looks wise, the Titanium bezel isn't that much different than the SS. I have owned the SS Vanuatu on & off for several years now. My bezel insert has taken the wear just fine. I'm not certain you benefit that much to wish you had the Titanium bezel --

To answer your question: The existing SS bezel needs a different "tension wire" to fit the Titanium & vice versa. So if you bought a Titanium bezel to put on your Stainless Steel Vanuatu, you would need the associated "tension wire". Currently there are no Titanium parts listed on the Helm web site. Familiarize yourself with the Helm site and the parts they offer, if you haven't already.

I think you will be fine with your new incoming Vanuatu, of that helps your 2nd guessing 

You post some pics when it arrives!

RD


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

abkdt41 said:


> Any more info on the new dress diver?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I've wondered the SAME thing.
I think it will be several more months, before he has anything ready.


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Has anyone received any emails on Khuraburi? I added my name a couple of weeks ago but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

been on waiting list for the Van Ti but no email?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a Helm Vanuatu Ti with an opening bid of $500 and a buy it now price of $725 on eBay. Not mine but just goes to show that people are trying to profit off the lack of scarcity.


----------



## amellifica (Mar 14, 2019)

in two years I never got a stainless steel vanuatu , but I just got a vanatu Ti and I'm really happy!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> There's a Helm Vanuatu Ti with an opening bid of $500 and a buy it now price of $725 on eBay. Not mine but just goes to show that people are trying to profit off the lack of scarcity.


It was bought in the future!! Must be Biff selling it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> There's a Helm Vanuatu Ti with an opening bid of $500 and a buy it now price of $725 on eBay. Not mine but just goes to show that people are trying to profit off the lack of scarcity.


That's disgusting and distasteful. They bought it not wanting to own and wear it,
but to profit on it...by over-charging somebody. Buy stocks and leave the watches 
for someone who actually WANTS the watch. Ridiculous!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> That's disgusting and distasteful. They bought it not wanting to own and wear it,
> but to profit on it...by over-charging somebody. Buy stocks and leave the watches
> for someone who actually WANTS the watch. Ridiculous!


Happens all the time in every facet of products. Nobody is forced to buy at inflated prices, but if somebody really wants it why should they be stopped from buying? If they CHOOSE to over pay, so what? They're happy. Sellers happy. It's called a Free Market.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pilot2 said:


> Happens all the time in every facet of products. Nobody is forced to buy at inflated prices, but if somebody really wants it why should they be stopped from buying? If they CHOOSE to over pay, so what? They're happy. Sellers happy. It's called a Free Market.


That sounds reasonable. And I had to think about it.
But you are wrong in this instance of watches.
Why? Well, let's think about it...
The watchmakers are making a limited number of watches
for people to own, enjoy, and wear.
...not to horde, and resell, and make a profit from like a business.

These people prevent honest customers from buying the watches
when they are available from the company. So don't think that they are happy
to pay inflated prices. They are being forced to,
if they want to own and wear the watch.
Therefore, it is wrong, disgusting, and distasteful.
Honestly, these people should just buy stocks, and not try to prevent honest customers from buying and enjoying waches that have a limited production.
---
In a case where buying the item doesn't prevent someone 
who really wants it from getting it,
and the item was bought and used as intended,
and sometime later, the person was convinced to sell it,
because it went up in value, or they needed the money,
or they wanted to try something different, then, of course,
they should be allowed to sell it,
and anyone who wants to buy it should be able to buy it.

My Dad had a special Mercedes that he kept in mint condition.
We often went on fun drives, and wherever we went someone would ask him
how much he wanted for it! We always just looked at each other and smiled.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

It's the exact same thing happening with Rolex

People are buying it for the sole intention of reselling it for profit

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

abkdt41 said:


> It's the exact same thing happening with Rolex
> 
> People are buying it for the sole intention of reselling it for profit
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Exactly. 
And that is disgusting and distasteful.
It is simply wrong. 
They should buy stocks or do something else to make money.
They are HURTING the honest customer...that's my point.
And that's US. I imagine most people on this forum are "the honest customer"...
trying to buy and wear and enjoy amazing watches.
--
Rolex have tried to crack down on this. They don't like it.
I emailed Matt, and he said that nobody is allowed to buy more than 1 or 2 watches...
for this reason.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> That sounds reasonable. And I had to think about it.
> But you are wrong in this instance of watches.
> Why? Well, let's think about it...
> The watchmakers are making a limited number of watches
> ...


I understand that these, let's call them "opportunists", are taking away supply at the original price purely for profit. So, I also understand that the true watch enthusiast may be missing out on them at the original price and I agree that's a shame. However, I don't see a way to stop it, nor think we really want to. Yes, I'd prefer real watch buyers looking to enjoy the product get the availability, but again, I don't know how to do that other than to tell them "keep your eyes open".

Anyway thanks for the excellent response.


----------



## daveaust (Feb 3, 2021)

It is perfectly true that a free market allows a person to buy a product and flip it for an obscene profit, but there's a difference in what is allowed or "legal," and what is just flat out uncool. Opportunists are renowned for being not well liked. The Helms on this forum are priced quite reasonably (I'm not selling any, but did buy one!)


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Komodo ordered this morning.








​


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Really wish there was a way to know my place on the waiting list. Been watching for a white Komodo for a long time and they rarely come up for sale second hand.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

funkadoobiest said:


> Really wish there was a way to know my place on the waiting list. Been watching for a white Komodo for a long time and they rarely come up for sale second hand.
> [/QUOTE





funkadoobiest said:


> Really wish there was a way to know my place on the waiting list. Been watching for a white Komodo for a long time and they rarely come up for sale second hand.


After signing up on the Helm wait list some time ago, I received my purchase code with link to Helm website this morning. Another awesome Helm is on the way.

The new order system works ...


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Send matt an email... I'm sure he'll be happy to let you know
Last I heard, each list is well over 2000+
But only 40-50% actually buy when the time comes
Next up is the Khuraburi, with 700-800 units

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

.... & for those chasing Vanuatu, I saw one of the new Titaniums listed Sunday but it went fast, and today I saw a SS Vanuatu on "reddit". Though that is one difficult environment to operate IMHO.

I think with the advent ft the new Ti model, SS models will hit the sales forum. Set a notification in "WatchRecon" & be ready to jump. You'll get one.

Congrats to those that are scoring they're Helms. I do think batches have increased a tad. I'm still so impressed how demand for thee Helm watches just keep snowballing year after year.

I gotta say it's one of the more successful micros I've seen in a while, and I expect the price point is the driving force, but for a heck of a watch!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

You should see the Zelos sale this morning

I think it was ~500 watches gone in just under 15 minutes

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> You should see the Zelos sale this morning
> 
> I think it was ~500 watches gone in just under 15 minutes
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun!

I actually had some money burning a hole in my PayPal account earmarked for a Komodo since December, but spent it on a second hand Zelos meteorite swordfish this weekend. Now I'm sure the Helm email will appear any day now that my fun money has been depleted. Excited for my first Zelos though!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Join the helm group on FB - plenty of members passing up their buy tokens

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I’ve cooled on Zelos


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Data point for those still waiting: I signed up for the Komodo within a couple hours of the original waiting list coming out back on 12/10/20. I missed the January/February batch, but got my notification to buyl this morning.

Good luck.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Komodo arrived yesterday. 
For those of you still on the list, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The Komodo is a fantastic watch, period. It’s size didn’t work for me but it certainly will for a lot of customers.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Komodo arrived yesterday.
> For those of you still on the list, it's worth the wait.
> View attachment 15804721


Congrats! I too think it's a great watch! I have a flat 7" wrist and as Fergfour says it can seem to fit a little odd, but it doesn't dissuade me. I bought it a 2nd time, as I missed it. Have black bezel as well


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Knowing me I may very well buy it for the 2nd time too. I've lost about 25 pounds since I sold it and may wear better now than it did before. I'll wait until another 15 pounds or so before I decide


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 15806668


The white Komodo is a handsome piece for sure.

Love the blue line plots too for a nice contrast and pop.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

like everything about the watch, but they need to be shaven 2-3mm in thickness, way too chunky.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> like everything about the watch, but they need to be shaven 2-3mm in thickness, way too chunky.


Big beautiful watches need loving too


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

shane.shepherd said:


> like everything about the watch, but they need to be shaven 2-3mm in thickness, way too chunky.


I think that's the point & makes the Komodo what it is. It's a totally cool tool, & great for smaller wrists that may what to sport such once in a while.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> The white Komodo is a handsome piece for sure.
> 
> Love the blue line plots too for a nice contrast and pop.


& we don't have to seek the black outlined indices in our ongoing perfect white dial selection


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> & we don't have to seek the black outlined indices in our ongoing perfect white dial selection


Ha!

We know it!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

And 2mm wider

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Could the stainless steel Vanuatu finally be nearing a saturation point?

I’ve seen a few on the sales forum at cost plus shipping & fees. Not at “take advantage” prices, when a few months back folks were still complaining about the sales method and shortfalls.

Perhaps the next run on the Vanuatu will be for the Titanium model.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know but I'm still waiting on an invitation to buy the Ti. I'm hope I'm in the next group.

"So far in 2021, we've contacted about 225 folks on the waiting list and we hope to contact the next group of buyers in May, 2021"


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

I guess I am on a roll getting posts deleted. We should rename the thread to "Most things Helm." I REALLY like the Komodo with the white dial and the minty blue pips, but I am still on the waiting list.

I have seen an increase in some Vanuatus on sale on various sites, but some of them have mentioned being able to buy the titanium option thus dumping the stainless steel. Perhaps a little market cannibalization vs. saturation.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cykrops said:


> I guess I am on a roll getting posts deleted. We should rename the thread to "Most things Helm." I REALLY like the Komodo with the white dial and the minty blue pips, but I am still on the waiting list.
> 
> I have seen an increase in some Vanuatus on sale on various sites, but some of them have mentioned being able to buy the titanium option thus dumping the stainless steel. Perhaps a little market cannibalization vs. saturation.


Maybe just the "I'd really like to get the white dial Komodo" rather than straight out solicitation. You can post a "WTB" (want to buy) in the WTB forum. People will get your gist I'm sure, if they're paying attention and want to off one.

I'm losing track now, but has it been 6 years the Vanuatu has been offered in the marketplace? I doubt cannibalization. Just a very clever way to boost sales both new and used! Vanuatu's for all! 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Maybe just the "I'd really like to get the white dial Komodo" rather than straight out solicitation. You can post a "WTB" (want to buy) in the WTB forum. People will get your gist I'm sure, if they're paying attention and want to off one.
> 
> I'm losing track now, but has it been 6 years the Vanuatu has been offered in the marketplace? I doubt cannibalization. Just a very clever way to boost sales both new and used! Vanuatu's for all!
> 
> Good luck in your search.


I appreciate your advice! Subtlety is usually not my forte.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

P.S. I apologize if this information is already in the 56 pages of thread and I have just overlooked it, but the Helm website says they have "roots in North Carolina." Does anyone have further information on production in NC or a general location? Thanks!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cykrops said:


> I appreciate your advice! Subtlety is usually not my forte.


Hey, welcome aboard! I saw your post earlier, but not now, so must be the deleted one you referred to. Though I've seen it slip by many times. Must be "the new guy" under heavy manners...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cykrops said:


> P.S. I apologize if this information is already in the 56 pages of thread and I have just overlooked it, but the Helm website says they have "roots in North Carolina." Does anyone have further information on production in NC or a general location? Thanks!


Guangzhou China my friend. Origination of manufacturing for a wristful of micro brands


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Guangzhou China my friend. Origination of manufacturing for a wristful of micro brands


Thanks!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just made payment on a Ti today, so pleased. Can't tell you how many I've tried to buy but missed out on, and who knows if/when I'd make the cut for the next batch. Now that clears a spot for the next guy 










It's funny, I was wearing my SS today and had posted it in the WRUW earlier this morning. Bonus for me is the Ti has a black date background and black bezel and my SS has a white date background and SS bezel, so a little variety.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> Just made payment on a Ti today, so pleased. Can't tell you how many I've tried to buy but missed out on, and who knows if/when I'd make the cut for the next batch. Now that clears a spot for the next guy
> 
> View attachment 15857102
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats!

They are supposed to do the Komodo release around the end of April as well. I hope I make the cut. Either way, maybe this will open up some options on the secondary market if current owners get new digs.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

cykrops said:


> P.S. I apologize if this information is already in the 56 pages of thread and I have just overlooked it, but the Helm website says they have "roots in North Carolina." Does anyone have further information on production in NC or a general location? Thanks!


I think Matt is from Wilmington if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Everything I hoped it'd be!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Hey congrats! That’s fantastic! It’s a great watch! It just is. Enjoy!

I’ll be curious when someone can put up a comparison between the Ti & SS. Besides the metals, the Ti bezel insert is ceramic I believe.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Very nice!

Im still hoping I make the cut for the Komodo offering


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Hey congrats! That's fantastic! It's a great watch! It just is. Enjoy!
> I'll be curious when someone can put up a comparison between the Ti & SS. Besides the metals, the Ti bezel insert is ceramic I believe.


Visually the SS and Ti are almost identical. From a distance you might not even notice which is which. Even the shade of the metal is very similar: 









The titanium model has "Ti" on the dial and "Titanium" on the caseback and everything is titanium, the bezel, crown etc. As you said the bezel is ceramic whereas the SS black bezel is PVD, but again the visual difference isn't really noticeable.
Obviously a big difference is the weight. The Ti is 145gm vs the SS at 235gm. 
My SS is from 2019 and it has a blue AR coating, the Ti has colorless AR, but so do the new SS Vanuatu.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Isn’t that funny. One would think a new model in Ti would have some more noticeable changes. Doesn’t even seem like subtle can be used. The weight seems to be “the change” & Matt alluded to that, and I get it.

A little disappointing as even a tonal change in the metal would have been nice.

it must be pretty cool though at 100 grams lighter & at least the feel of titanium.

thanks  Very cool


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The tone is similar but it is different. The SS is brighter and more reflective, just depends on the lighting. I see it more on the lugs than the sides of the case. On it's own the Ti isn't as dull/drab gray as some other Ti watches but you can tell.
I like that he retained the overall look of the Vanuatu, simply gave the customer a choice. Those who prefer the extra heft will go for SS, those who prefer the lighter weight, the Ti. Some people complain about scratches on Ti but the case is brushed so that will make it easier to maintain. I personally appreciate/prefer the ceramic bezel over the PVD too.


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Do I need the Ti one?!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

CyrusV22 said:


> Do I need the Ti one?!
> View attachment 15875840


That looks AWESOME!
Great picture. Love the strap combo too.
You don't need a diff. version of the same watch,
when the one you have looks this amazing.
(I think I prefer stainless steel anyway)


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> That looks AWESOME!
> Great picture. Love the strap combo too.
> You don't need a diff. version of the same watch,
> when the one you have looks this amazing.
> (I think I prefer stainless steel anyway)


Thanks ! 
I like this one so much I wanted another version but you are right, this one should be enough


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

CyrusV22 said:


> Thanks !
> I like this one so much I wanted another version but you are right, this one should be enough


"should be"


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> "should be"


lol yes, eyeing a Komodo too


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

CyrusV22 said:


> lol yes, eyeing a Komodo too


Did you just get yours from a fresh round of purchasing?


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

cykrops said:


> Did you just get yours from a fresh round of purchasing?


No I got it 2ish months ago


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

CyrusV22 said:


> No I got it 2ish months ago


Looks great!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I believe "ready to buy" notifications are going out to additional list recipients for the Titanium Vanuatu. Hope those that were waiting, get a surprise!


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> I believe "ready to buy" notifications are going out to additional list recipients for the Titanium Vanuatu. Hope those that were waiting, get a surprise!


Here's hoping Komodo follows shortly!


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Good news! I talked to Matt at Helm watches, and they are planning on having 700 Komodos released in June! First is a stainless Vanuatu release.

Bad News! I am #3569 on the waitlist.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

cykrops said:


> Good news! I talked to Matt at Helm watches, and they are planning on having 700 Komodos released in June! First is a stainless Vanuatu release.
> 
> Bad News! I am #3569 on the waitlist.


Thanks for sharing that. I am ~#350 so hopefully I get one. Had to find my Vanuatu and Khuraburi secondhand.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> Visually the SS and Ti are almost identical. From a distance you might not even notice which is which. Even the shade of the metal is very similar:
> View attachment 15863660
> 
> 
> ...


You are in a unique situation, since you have both and that can help others decide.
Can you please take a few more pictures of both of them in the metal...
the 2 faces with bracelets side by side, the 2 backs side by side, etc.
90 grams different is significant, but I can wear the stainless steel one
on the nylon or leather strap when I want it lighter, so not really a plus.
In general, I like the shine and showing fewer scratches on stainless steel.
I do prefer ceramic over a different bezel insert, so that's a plus.
THANK YOU


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> You are in a unique situation, since you have both and that can help others decide.
> Can you please take a few more pictures of both of them in the metal...
> the 2 faces with bracelets side by side, the 2 backs side by side, etc.
> 90 grams different is significant, but I can wear the stainless steel one
> ...


Sold the SS. Didn't see the point in having both and I prefer Ti in general. 137gm with bracelet, haven't weighed it without. The Ti is shinier than other Ti watches I've had and more brush-able if you will.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Sold the SS. Didn't see the point in having both and I prefer Ti in general. 137gm with bracelet, haven't weighed it without. The Ti is shinier than other Ti watches I've had and more brush-able if you will.


I will soon be in the same boat


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> I will soon be in the same boat


Please take a few comparison pics BEFORE you get in the boat.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

funkadoobiest said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I am ~#350 so hopefully I get one. Had to find my Vanuatu and Khuraburi secondhand.


I had an update from Matt a while back on my spot in the Khuraburi list. He was saying he had a production run of 800 or 900 coming in May, but then implied that that was when he would receive that many watches, but that he'd then be actually selling them in batches of 200 or so, I guess as he can test and package them for sale, so that run would take quite a few months to actually fully process. If that's correct, don't go reading into it that all that many are about to be posted out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

I just noticed there's an update to Helm's web pages for the individual watches to check your spot on the waiting list.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

I moved up 3 spots! #3566


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

1 Black Komodo

2 bezels

2 mesh


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> 1 Black Komodo
> 
> 2 bezels
> 
> ...


Please share all the details on the mesh bracelet.
It looks great...fits great...and seems very comfortable.
Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Please share all the details on the mesh bracelet.
> It looks great...fits great...and seems very comfortable.
> Thanks!


not too much to tell, tbh... it's two different ones, they're both ~$20 Chinese mesh bracelets. both from eBay, one was actually shipped from China, one shipped from one here in California. the 'extendable' one with the h-links was the one from China, and it also had a milled clasp. the CA one had a cheaper stamped clasp, but i planned from the start to replace both clasps with Seiko clasps:



















and both of these meshes came fully polished; i brushed every surface with a green pad except for the 'flat' side of the non-H-link mesh.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

I moved up 2 spots on the waitlist for the komodo, now proudly sitting at #3564. And wouldnt you know it? Two new komodo listings on ebay just popped up at the same time.

Fortunately one is the colorway i want! Unfortunately, i believe i will be outbid. Just cant see spending close to twice retail when I can just wait.

Edit: There are three komodos on ebay right now, three khuraburis, and two ss vanuatus if anyone is in the market like i am! Feel free _not_ to bid on the white dial komodo lol


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

In case anyone’s wondering where the Komodo wait list currently stands, I joined about 30 min ago and am tail end Charlie (or pretty close) at 4444.

At 700ish a build that’s 7 build cycles (years?) away, but I can’t really complain because it would be my second. I guess there’s always the lottery.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> In case anyone's wondering where the Komodo wait list currently stands, I joined about 30 min ago and am tail end Charlie (or pretty close) at 4444.
> 
> At 700ish a build that's 7 build cycles (years?) away, but I can't really complain because it would be my second. I guess there's always the lottery.


Matt from Helm told me that there is about a 40-50% response rate on the purchase offers


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Well that’s good news. Thank you.

I’m not in a huge hurry, I managed to snag a white dial Komodo back in March. Happy to wait my turn for another. Nice to know the line is potentially shorter than it appears, though.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm 3940 on the list for the Vanuatu, is it safe to say I'll wait at least a few months for it? I'm thinking about buying other watch, flip it and then buy the Vanuatu but idk if I got enough time


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Scbr24 said:


> I'm 3940 on the list for the Vanuatu, is it safe to say I'll wait at least a few months for it? I'm thinking about buying other watch, flip it and then buy the Vanuatu but idk if I got enough time


I would say carry on to support your habit. It would probably be a while considering your position in the queue. I'm thinking next year or beyond, though they are ding random drawings from the wait list I've gathered.

Buy more watches!


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Scbr24 said:


> I'm 3940 on the list for the Vanuatu, is it safe to say I'll wait at least a few months for it? I'm thinking about buying other watch, flip it and then buy the Vanuatu but idk if I got enough time


Unless you win a lottery drawing, you have enough time!


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Im at #1299 for the Vanuatu Ti....Hoping for a lotto win I guess? Waiting is killer, especially since I am not sure if it will be 1-2 months or 1-2 years


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

If its similar production schedule and numbers as the Komodo, 1-2 years is a better guess than 1-2 months.

Best of luck in the lotto draws though!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Currently at 4563 for the Helm Komodo...was interested in getting one in orange, but by the time they sell I will probably have a different orange diver, home, car, college degree, and family


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lovin' it on the grey and black nylon nato strap:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: Did your Helm come with a tool to change the straps?
My didn't. And I suppose I will have to buy something on Amazon
to change this Vanuatu to a leather strap or to the bracelet.

I will try to get something universal on Amazon to be able to easily 
change the straps on many different watches. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Question: Did your Helm come with a tool to change the straps?
> My didn't. And I suppose I will have to buy something on Amazon
> to change this Vanuatu to a leather strap or to the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Get the Bergeron Spring Bar Tool 6767F
Spring Bar Tool
Congrats on snagging the Vanuatu! When did you get it?


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

I have been stuck on 2xx for the Khurabari and 3xx for the Vanuatu for a while. Is the queue moving forward at all? Or has the production been suspended?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

invidious said:


> I have been stuck on 2xx for the Khurabari and 3xx for the Vanuatu for a while. Is the queue moving forward at all? Or has the production been suspended?


Those are good numbers- never suspended- Just have to ride out the production time- your on deck IMHO
Good luck ?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Get the Bergeron Spring Bar Tool 6767F
> Spring Bar Tool
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That's great on the Vanuatu. I've sold both mine now. Sorry I never got the comparo pics for ya. I loved the weight of the Ti, but the build is better on the SS, especially the bezel insert. It's blacker with sharper numerals & deeper etching. ?

Awesone watch kit you're getting. You'll be a watchmaker in no time. It's like the wings they used to give out on planes to kids. You too young to remember that LOL


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's GREAT on the whiskey leather too!
I'm not great at taking pictures, but I will try taking and uploading some soon.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Received notification the next batch of Ti Vanuatu's is imminent. Looking forward to trying the titanium... had a Vanuatu years ago that I regret flipping.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the Ti has a ceramic bezel; why do photos of it seem to have the brushed look that seems like a pvd bezel?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> the Ti has a ceramic bezel; why do photos of it seem to have the brushed look that seems like a pvd bezel?


Because it is "brushed". It's certainly not the smooth glossy ceramic as seen on some watches. Ceramic inlays can be finished in numerous ways, matte, polished, brushed and in the case of the Ti Vanuatu it almost looks striated in circular around the bezel. The numerals on the Ti bezel are not as defined as on the stainless steel model, not etched in as deeply. The watch overall is joy to wear. I seemed to notice slightly sharper bezel & crown teeth to the touch as well.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@Riddim Driven: Well put. That's a spot on description of my experience with the Vanuatu Ti as well.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Because it is "brushed". It's certainly not the smooth glossy ceramic as seen on some watches. Ceramic inlays can be finished in numerous ways, matte, polished, brushed and in the case of the Ti Vanuatu it almost looks striated in circular around the bezel. The numerals on the Ti bezel are not as defined as on the stainless steel model, not etched in as deeply. The watch overall is joy to wear. I seemed to notice slightly sharper bezel & crown teeth to the touch as well.


i see. as simple as that. i have only a couple ceramic bezels and they've all been glossy in some way... so it was interesting to see.


----------



## The_Baron (Jul 9, 2013)

I completely forgot about Helm, which is ironic because I almost pulled the trigger on the orange Khuraburi many times when it first came out. Glad to see they are still going strong.


----------



## OttawaRick (Jan 7, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> Heads up for those not on the list, 200 more Khuraburi will be available this Friday. I have a blue 4 oclock crown already and always told myself if a black/orange 10 oclock crown comes up I'd get one. For some reason though, that particular config won't be available Friday? Maybe I'll consider the black/orange 4 oclock crown with date. I actually don't mind the date placement on this model and it's the only one being offered Friday with a date.
> That all being said, the chances of me getting one is minimal based on past experience trying on release day LOL


I signed up for the waitlist on the first day the list came out, never heard anything from them aside from the initial confirmation email that I was "on the list". As many have pointed out lately, Helm has become a bit of a joke and many have given up on them.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

OttawaRick said:


> I signed up for the waitlist on the first day the list came out, never heard anything from them aside from the initial confirmation email that I was "on the list". As many have pointed out lately, Helm has become a bit of a joke and many have given up on them.


I signed up for the waitlist on a the Ti very early and never heard anything. I assume if there are thousands of people signing up it can take a while. I ended up buying one off Reddit like a month later.
I love their watches and could care less if some people feel "Helm has become a bit of a joke." I can think of several other smaller brands that I've been on the wait list for much longer and have never heard anything. It's frustrating because I can't get what I want but I don't consider them a joke. I just move on down my never ending wish list.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

I signed up for the Ti list the night they announced it and got my invite to order this week.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally felt comfortable enough to wear a nice watch while out ice-skating
(and I didn't even fall once  ):





























This is my favorite way to wear the Vanuatu...with the whiskey leather strap!
The stainless steel is too heavy for me,
and the black and grey nato nylon strap tends to slide slightly up my wrist...
and there is extra material to worry about laying right.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

I have moved up the wait lists for both Vanuatu Ti and Khuraburi this week. Must have been busy over at Helm HQ. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Helm leather straps are *amazing* and I recommend adding them to your purchase. I just put the tobacco leather (darker brown) on my Zelos Timascus meteor blue Swordfish...and it looks great. I will post pictures eventually on WhatAreYouWearingNow diver's thread.
I didn't want to have so many watches on the same bracelet, 
and the Helm looks great on it.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Waitlist status check stopped working for me on the komodo list. Purchased one on the WUS sales corner and should receive Friday. Above msrp but well below the ebay prices.


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Has Helm ever mentioned why they can not produce enough stock to meet demand?

Typically even GMTO is about 4 months. I've been on a list for 8 and likely will be for many more months.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

cykrops said:


> Waitlist status check stopped working for me on the komodo list. Purchased one on the WUS sales corner and should receive Friday. Above msrp but well below the ebay prices.


Funny you should mention that. Seems that despite signing up for 2 Helm model wait lists months ago, it seems that I am no longer on any list. I'm going to write to Matt to find out what the status of the wait list checker(s) is.


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

GenericUser1 said:


> Has Helm ever mentioned why they can not produce enough stock to meet demand?
> 
> Typically even GMTO is about 4 months. I've been on a list for 8 and likely will be for many more months.


It's there in their FAQ. I think because each watch is individually tested at 110% of stated depth for the ISO certification process and this is time consuming.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Mototime said:


> Funny you should mention that. Seems that despite signing up for 2 Helm model wait lists months ago, it seems that I am no longer on any list. I'm going to write to Matt to find out what the status of the wait list checker(s) is.


Please update us when you hear back! Im still not showing up as on the list, or the function is broken.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Not really a surprise, but the good news is that Matt’s reply to me confirmed an issue with the wait list checker that was expected to be fixed soon, and that everyone’s position has been preserved. The bad news is that my wait position for another Komodo is still so far down that it makes the Mariana Trench look like as shallow mud puddle.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Let's see some PICS, guys!

Helm Vanuatu (stainless steel, but not heavy, since I put it on whiskey leather!)
(great watch ...definitely worth waiting for!):


----------



## RichardAmn (May 8, 2021)

Just curious; how are your watches running? I bought a used Vanuatu from 2020 a few days ago and I love it. I generally prefer quartz over autos due to better accuracy; however, I am more than willing to make an exception for the Vanuatu! What a piece...

Anyway, mine has been running at -11 spd while worn and -9 spd while stationary which, although far from quartz-level, is quite nice compared to the specified min./max. levels for an NH35.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RichardAmn said:


> Just curious; how are your watches running? I bought a used Vanuatu from 2020 a few days ago and I love it. I generally prefer quartz over autos due to better accuracy; however, I am more than willing to make an exception for the Vanuatu! What a piece...
> 
> Anyway, mine has been running at -11 spd while worn and -9 spd while stationary which, although far from quartz-level, is quite nice compared to the specified min./max. levels for an NH35.


You are getting better accuracy than my Khuraburi and that is after it has been regulated twice. Because it is my least accurate automatic watch (Seiko NH movement), I would not buy another one. Feel free to read my review and experience by searching.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a Vanuatu Ti that consistently runs at -6 sec/day and a Komodo that’s within a couple of seconds either way depending on whether I’m wearing it or it’s sitting on my nightstand. 

Luck of the draw, I guess.

-11 sec is a little out of spec on the slow side, I believe, for the NH35A. Not sure how much regulating the movement costs, but it’s $30 or so for a new one. Maybe it’s worth starting fresh?


----------



## RichardAmn (May 8, 2021)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> I have a Vanuatu Ti that consistently runs at -6 sec/day and a Komodo that's within a couple of seconds either way depending on whether I'm wearing it or it's sitting on my nightstand.
> 
> Luck of the draw, I guess.
> 
> -11 sec is a little out of spec on the slow side, I believe, for the NH35A. Not sure how much regulating the movement costs, but it's $30 or so for a new one. Maybe it's worth starting fresh?


My friend, it is well within spec. The spec. is something like -20/+40 spd for an NH35...


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

My apologies.

You’re correct. Spec is -20 to +40 sec/ day.

I forgot the “Google first, post second” rule.


----------



## FavouriteSon (Feb 8, 2020)

Just back from a week long canoe/camping trip with the Vanuatu along for the ride


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ AWESOME 👏🏻


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Helm would be a great adventure companion.


----------



## RichardAmn (May 8, 2021)

Considering getting an SS2 or SS3 for my Vanuatu. Does anyone have some pictures of the SS3? I think I prefer the looks of the SS2 but the SS3 is not quite as thick, which I think I would prefer. 

Does anyone have experience with both and can give some input/thoughts?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@RichardAmn I would go nylon or leather with the stainless steel Vanuatu.
Both ways look GREAT and they are not too heavy. The bracelet is good, 
but felt too heavy to be comfortable all day. Don't know about the ss2 or ss3 
specifically, though I doubt it would make so much of a difference.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

RichardAmn said:


> Considering getting an SS2 or SS3 for my Vanuatu. Does anyone have some pictures of the SS3? I think I prefer the looks of the SS2 but the SS3 is not quite as thick, which I think I would prefer.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with both and can give some input/thoughts?


Of course the SS1 is the stock Vanuatu bracelet and I thought it was too busy a design and took away from the watch, but that's just me. The SS3 is the stock bracelet on the Komodo, and I found that a little too plain. So "goldilocks" scenario: The SS2 was just right! Yes, it's a solid thick bracelet but it really suited the these tool watches and created balance, and the link design is very appealing for the overall look. Very complimentary. I put the SS2 on both my Vanuatu and Komodo. I ordered one of the watches and asked for the SS2 in lieu of the stock bracelet.

*Vanuatu on SS2*​









*Khuraburi on SS2*​









*Komodo on SS3*​









*Komodo on SS2*​


----------



## RichardAmn (May 8, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Of course the SS1 is the stock Vanuatu bracelet and I thought it was too busy a design and took away from the watch, but that's just me. The SS3 is the stock bracelet on the Komodo, and I found that a little too plain. So "goldilocks" scenario: The SS2 was just right! Yes, it's a solid thick bracelet but it really suited the these tool watches and created balance, and the link design is very appealing for the overall look. Very complimentary. I put the SS2 on both my Vanuatu and Komodo. I ordered one of the watches and asked for the SS2 in lieu of the stock bracelet.
> 
> *Vanuatu on SS2*​
> View attachment 16096703
> ...


Wow, they look awesome! Appreciate it, but I am still undecided... Hopefully it will sort itself out sleeping on it. Cheers!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

RichardAmn said:


> Wow, they look awesome! Appreciate it, but I am still undecided... Hopefully it will sort itself out sleeping on it. Cheers!


Then you really just need to get all 3 😄


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Riddim Driven 
Do you find that this ss2 is too heavy on the Vanuatu?
I found the ss1 that it came with, made it too heavy and wear it on leather.
It looks *fantastic* in this picture of the ss2 and vanuatu:


Riddim Driven said:


>


---
The Helm Vanuatu...on whiskey reddish-brown leather...a great match
(picking up that color in the hour markers and second hand)
Hard to get, but worth the wait. And Matt is great, answered emails, and helped me.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @Riddim Driven Do you find that this ss2 is too heavy on the Vanuatu?
> I found the ss1 that it came with, made it too heavy and wear it on leather.
> It looks fantastic in this picture of the ss2 and vanuatu:
> 
> ...


The Helm bracelets definitely add heft. I liked it and think it's well balanced. A lot of the tool watch micro brand divers are intentionally beefy. Sometimes I want the heft & other times, there's Titanium. ?

If you want the whole kit to wear light, snag the Titanium Vanuatu. It's pretty amazing ?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

if there were a choice for the Ti, i would have wanted the SS2; but the SS1 isn't bad at all.....


----------



## lucasszy (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been waiting on the "waiting list" for what seems like forever to get my hands on a komodo. Has anyone heard from or received an email to actually buy a watch? I'm jonesing for one for the last year-plus.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I got an email that I won a Vanuatu lottery place a few weeks back. Received it in very good time. Good luck with your wait.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Just got an email for a new Helm release, the Miyako.











$375. About the same size as the Komodo, a little more of a vintage diver vibe (at least to me), and sporting a 9015 movement. Grey (above) or Navy blue dial.

More info (and waitlist link) here: Miyako


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Just got an email for a new Helm release, the Miyako.
> 
> View attachment 16301720
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. Thanks for the heads up.
I love the caseback on this one!


----------



## wweklund (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice ... I just snagged #158 in line to purchase.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

SPECIFICATIONS:

WHAT YOU GET:

Miyako 200m Automatic Watch
SS4 Stainless Steel Bracelet
NS1 Nylon Strap (your choice of 6 colors)
CASE:

Polished 316L Stainless Steel
Screw Down Caseback
Diameter (12H to 6H): 40 mm
Diameter (9H to 3H, with crown): 45 mm
Lug to Lug: 47 mm
Lug Width: 22 mm
Height: 15.5 mm (including domed crystal)
CROWN:

Polished 316L Stainless Steel
Screw Down
Location: 3 o'clock
Diameter: 7 mm
MOVEMENT:

Miyota 9015 (Automatic Mechanical)
Hacking and Manual Winding Functions
Accuracy: -10 ~ +30 seconds/day
Beats Per Hour: 28,800
24 Jewels
Power Reserve: 42 Hours
DIAL & HANDS:

Dial: Slate Gray or Navy Blue
Lume: Super-LumiNova Light Old Radium 
Hands: Luminescent Hour, Minute & Second Hands with Super-LumiNova Light Old Radium
Date Window: 4:30
BEZEL:

316L Stainless Steel with Domed Sapphire Insert
120-Click, Unidirectional Rotation
Diameter: 40 mm
Removable: Yes
CRYSTAL:

Double -Domed Sapphire with Colorless Internal Anti-Reflective Coating
BAND:

Stainless Steel Bracelet and FC3 Clasp with Brushed/Polished Finish 
Maximum Length: 190 mm / 7.5" (alone)
235 mm / 9.25" (on watch)
Minimum Length: 120 mm / 4.5" (alone)
165 mm / 6.25" (on watch)

NS1 Nylon Strap with Stainless Steel Buckle and Keeper Rings
WATER RESISTANCE:

200 m / 20 atm / 655 ft
Tested in accordance with ISO 6425:2018
WEIGHT:

With Stainless Bracelet (at full length): 195 grams 
With NS1 Nylon Strap: 110 grams
ACCESSORIES:

The rubber, canvas and leather straps pictured in some photos at left are available separately, and at a discount when purchased with a watch.

US$375.00 + US$35.00 Shipping

Thanks for your interest in the Miyako! We'll sell the Miyako via a waiting list, which you can join by submitting the form below or by clicking here.

*Our first production of 400 watches is in stock and we'll contact the first group of customers on the waiting list in January with instructions about how to complete their purchase.*


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks like the case back design is mirrored on the center of the dial.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I should be on their mailing list but didn't get any notification, but have been waiting for this one.

I'm # 500 something so I'll miss on the first batch but love the look of this one. Helm is my favorite micro brand.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@FrontRangeChrono @Docrwm This new watch looks AMAZING....
especially the slate gray! WOW.
I am unfortunately not too fast on the button and am now around 600. Hopefully, I will be able to receive this awesome new watch by the summer (in the 2nd batch).
Here are some great pics...and you can enlarge them too !




__





Google Photos







photos.google.com









__





Google Photos







photos.google.com









__





Google Photos







photos.google.com









__





Google Photos







photos.google.com









__





Google Photos







photos.google.com









__





Google Photos







photos.google.com


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the officail email earlier today (9:43 EST), but, unfortunately I didn't check my email until just after 12PM US EST(Damn other priorities in life ;-), thus I'm #557 and also 2 ooopps...... #561 & 572 orders, so, eventually someone will move up on the second batch list as a result of my little faux-pas. I like both dial color variations but I'm leaning towards the slate gray. Now on to the agonizing second batch wait ;-)


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Just got an email for a new Helm release, the Miyako.
> 
> View attachment 16301720
> 
> ...


Love the size, changeup in style, and use of the 9015 movement but will not be considering it because of the purchasing process and the fact that my Khuraburi is my least accurate watch ... even after having it regulated ... twice.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I can understand if it's "not for you" and you don't want to buy one. That's fine.
But "because of the purchasing process" makes NO sense to me.
The purchasing process is WAY, WAY better now.
You go on a list, in the order that you decided to sign up for it...
then you get an email when it's your turn to buy it,
you buy it without unnecessary stress or time pressure, 
and then receive it, and wear it.
It used to be a 1-3 minute free-for-all that left TONS of people frustrated
and upset and feeling let down, after having one's hopes up for the sale.
Again, this is organized and WAY, WAY better.
Matt listened to us and changed/improved the ordering process.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> I can understand if it's "not for you" and you don't want to buy one. That's fine.
> But "because of the purchasing process" makes NO sense to me.
> The purchasing process is WAY, WAY better now.
> You go on a list, in the order that you decided to sign up for it...
> ...


I really like how Helm does things. Would you rather it be like the Crown and your flexing level was what determines whether you have any chance at all? First, come - first served sits just right with me.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> I can understand if it's "not for you" and you don't want to buy one. That's fine.
> But "because of the purchasing process" makes NO sense to me.
> The purchasing process is WAY, WAY better now.
> You go on a list, in the order that you decided to sign up for it...
> ...


It's Matt's business and he may run it any way he likes. I do wish he kept some small amount of inventory though.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

checked my place in line for a komodo and i'm in the 6000s...


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

New arrival today, Vanuatu TI












I had a red leather strap thought I would try it on, guess it's found a new home.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm not into it "more than a friend" lol, but the Miyako has some interesting details unlike anything i ever expected from HELM. are we to take it as the "dressy vanuatu" (i think that's what it was described as) that we heard was in development?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timetellinnoob Oh yeah! I think so.
I, for one, am looking forward to the slate grey.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Now that you mention it, there was mention of a future “dress diver” a couple of months back. I guess this could be it. 

Certainly a departure from the rest of the line, particularly in terms of dial design, bezel, and hands. On the other hand though, according to the website the case is the exact same dimensions (height, width, and lug to lug) as the Komodo. So it’s not a petit, thin “dress” 40mm watch in that sense. Lug width is listed as 22mm instead of the Komodo’s 20mm although the photos of the two cases don’t really look that different.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

abkdt41 said:


> I sent an email to Helm and got a reply from Matt about new models
> 
> He said there is a new dress diver as well as a Vanuatu variation coming later this year
> 
> ...


Turns out is was a little more than a couple of months, it was May 2020.

I assume the “Vanuatu variation” was the Vanuatu Ti.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Turns out is was a little more than a couple of months, it was May 2020.
> 
> The Vanuatu variation was likely the Vanuatu Ti.


ah. i may have combined them in my head over that time, haha. 

i think the only other thing i remember hearing about was a no-date Komodo.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

I only learned about Helm in September of this year, now I have three of them - a Khuraburi AR8, Komodo AR3, and a Komodo AR2 all purchased on secondary market as NIB or worn 1-2 times. May be looking for a Khuraburi AR5 next year, we'll see.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RJMonterey said:


> I only learned about Helm in September of this year, now I have three of them - a Khuraburi AR8, Komodo AR3, and a Komodo AR2 all purchased on secondary market as NIB or worn 1-2 times. May be looking for a Khuraburi AR5 next year, we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 16312383
> View attachment 16312385
> View attachment 16312386


Love the Khuraburi with date. Mine is missing the date.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree Matt's customer service is awesome. I currently own a black Komodo and I was lucky to get on the Miyako waiting list between #330 and 340. My choice will be the grey dial, I love blue but that one is basically black. 

In the meantime I am trying to fish a blue Khuraburi on eBay, no luck so far!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

RIVI1969 said:


> My choice will be the grey dial, I love blue but that one is basically black.


What does this mean? I'm going for the grey dial too...because I like slate grey.
It's close to black, but is it's own color...even though the bezel insert is black.
If you mean that the blue one is "basically black" I don't understand.
It seems navy blue (a darker blue, but totally unmistakably blue) to me.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, the blue is super dark, almost black. In fact I ask Matt about it and he sent me additional pictures in broad daylight. anyway, I am on the first 400 with my 2 accounts so I might get one of each! Lol


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Helm fans: any experience with their RS2 dive strap? There are a few reviews on Amazon, but they're pretty limited.


----------



## Tikiman (Jun 15, 2020)

I just order my Gray Miyako this morning.was 64 on line.hope this watch will impress me like my Vanuatu.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Same for me. Looking forward to seeing the actual watch.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Helm fans: any experience with their RS2 dive strap? There are a few reviews on Amazon, but they're pretty limited.



I recently purchase an orange RS2 via Amazon for my Komodo AR3. Nice enough, fits very well, looks clean - just turned out not to be the "look" I wanted. I prefer fitted/curved ends like Uncle Seiko and Crafter Blue offer for Seiko SKX's.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

The case back on the Miyako is lovely.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looking at the Miyako I'd call it a 'casual' diver compared w/ the K/K/V 'tool' diver look.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback about Helm straps. I purchased two. They’re not on Helm watches, i don’t own any, but they look and feel great. The synthetic rubber (FKM) is notably less stiff than vulcanized rubber, eg Crafter Blue. I haven’t handled Isofrane, so i don’t know how firm/stiff those are. What i do know is they retail for $140, whereas these were $30 each, and i have been wearing a couple of tropic-style straps made from FKN for over a year now. Every bit as durable as vulcanized rubber, but they’re softer, less stiff, easier to wear. 

I might have to look at a Helm watch, though it seems everything is waitlisted.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Got a “shipment received” notification from FedEx. No corresponding email from Helm, but I haven’t
ordered anything else from China (that I know of), so Miyako’s could be on their way in to the wild. I was #25 on the list.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Got a “shipment received” notification from FedEx. No corresponding email from Helm, but I haven’t
> ordered anything else from China (that I know of), so Miyako’s could be on their way in to the wild. I was #25 on the list.


Same here. I got a FedEx shipping notice that doesn’t reference Helm, but no email from Helm either, yet.

I guessing that it’s my Miyako is inbound though.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Confirmed, Miyako inbound.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

You guys were fast!
I've moved up the waitlist to 489, I suppose because some people "flaked out"
but it's still not within the first 400 
to receive the watch in this first batch.
Oh well. I should easily make it into the next batch in a few months,
when he produces more.
I want to see lots of pictures when you get them, people!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Thanks for the feedback about Helm straps. I purchased two. They’re not on Helm watches, i don’t own any, but they look and feel great. The synthetic rubber (FKM) is notably less stiff than vulcanized rubber, eg Crafter Blue. I haven’t handled Isofrane, so i don’t know how firm/stiff those are. What i do know is they retail for $140, whereas these were $30 each, and i have been wearing a couple of tropic-style straps made from FKN for over a year now. Every bit as durable as vulcanized rubber, but they’re softer, less stiff, easier to wear.
> 
> I might have to look at a Helm watch, though it seems everything is waitlisted.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like them.
I have 2 of the Helm leather straps that I like very much!
Matt seems to make good products.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

fwiw, from my experience emails from Helm show up 1-2 days after the parcel has been picked up


----------



## Tikiman (Jun 15, 2020)

I just got my shipping notice ,was 64 on the list,should be deliver on Monday.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm waiting to see those pictures, guys! If you were lucky enough to get it,
please show us some great pictures.

Now it says that I'm #490...so I somehow took a step back in line from 489.
Whatever! Hopefully, I will at least have the this slate grey beauty on my wrist
by the summer


----------



## Tikiman (Jun 15, 2020)

Im still waiting for it , no show yet.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Was #118, then last week moved to #9 (yeah!), then over the weekend moved to #10? Nothing from Helm but they sold 110 or so the beginning of last week after saying they had 400 Miyakos ready?? 1st world problem


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Several Miyako pics - black and blue dials have been posted on the Helm Owners FB page.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

RJMonterey said:


> Several Miyako pics - black and blue dials have been posted on the Helm Owners FB page.


Maybe tell them to bring their butts over here and proudly post their pictures. 
(fb sucks)


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Miyako arrived today after a 9 day FedEx journey. First impression good, and I think the design will make the Miyako a good choice for just about any activity. I was pretty surprised that the clasp has only 1 adjustment hole (?), and the best fit for my 7" wrist was with 3 links removed and the inboard adjustment hole. Still, the fit is just a tad looser than I prefer. I have 3 other Helm models, so I feel fortunate that I was able to add this one now. Here are some quick pics.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^Congrats! A very different watch for Helm. Nice curvature to the lugs. Don’t care for the plastic-y life buoy bezel insert, and that’s unacceptable for a clasp.  Regardless. Will be another runaway hit I expect. Go ahead on with yer bad self Helm 👍😄


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Fifty fathoms


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mototime said:


> Miyako arrived today after a 9 day FedEx journey. First impression good, and I think the design will make the Miyako a good choice for just about any activity. I was pretty surprised that the clasp has only 1 adjustment hole (?), and the best fit for my 7" wrist was with 3 links removed and the inboard adjustment hole. Still, the fit is just a tad looser than I prefer. I have 3 other Helm models, so I feel fortunate that I was able to add this one now. Here are some quick pics.
> View attachment 16379107
> 
> View attachment 16379108
> ...


Thank you for posting these pictures!
ONE hole to adjust the bracelet...what was Matt thinking???
I would hope he changes/updates this on the next batch,
otherwise, I will try to get a different bracelet shipped for it.
(But it probably will look great on leather and even nylon straps).
I never wear my Vanuatu on the engineer bracelet, since it's too heavy 
with the watch .


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^Congrats! A very different watch for Helm. Nice curvature to the lugs. Don’t care for the plastic-y life buoy bezel insert, and that’s unacceptable for a clasp.  Regardless. Will be another runaway hit I expect. Go ahead on with yer bad self Helm 👍😄


Thanks! As noted, the FF’ish bezel is a prominent design choice, but it doesn’t seem as noticeable as on my Borealis Sea Storm. IMO, it seems to work nicely with some of the other surface curvatures on the watch, eg case sides, to soften up the overall presentation. There’s nary a hard edge anywhere, kinda like the original mid–90’s Ford Taurus, in a good way. I do believe that straps will prevail on this one in lieu the bracelet.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for posting these pictures!
> ONE hole to adjust the bracelet...what was Matt thinking???
> I would hope he changes/updates this on the next batch,
> otherwise, I will try to get a different bracelet shipped for it.
> ...


You’re welcome! I think that you are 100 percent right about straps for the Miyako. I can’t wait to see the strap pics.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Mototime said:


> Miyako arrived today after a 9 day FedEx journey. First impression good, and I think the design will make the Miyako a good choice for just about any activity. I was pretty surprised that the clasp has only 1 adjustment hole (?), and the best fit for my 7" wrist was with 3 links removed and the inboard adjustment hole. Still, the fit is just a tad looser than I prefer. I have 3 other Helm models, so I feel fortunate that I was able to add this one now. Here are some quick pics.


Thanks for the pics. I'd love to know what the movement accuracy is like after several weeks on wrist. I'm surprised that only 2 micro adjusts are present -- 3-4 holes is fine but 2 ??!!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

doughboy17 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'd love to know what the movement accuracy is like after several weeks on wrist. I'm surprised that only 2 micro adjusts are present -- 3-4 holes is fine but 2 ??!!


If it's like all of my other 9015s, it should be consistent wherever it settles at, usually within 10 sec/day. Yeah, I'm not overly impressed with the bracelet, but it's fine for me, at least for now.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

For a cold winter night in Motown!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mototime said:


> Miyako arrived today after a 9 day FedEx journey. First impression good, and I think the design will make the Miyako a good choice for just about any activity. I was pretty surprised that the clasp has only 1 adjustment hole (?), and the best fit for my 7" wrist was with 3 links removed and the inboard adjustment hole. Still, the fit is just a tad looser than I prefer. I have 3 other Helm models, so I feel fortunate that I was able to add this one now. Here are some quick pics.
> View attachment 16379107
> 
> View attachment 16379108
> ...


Thanks for the pics and update. You might order an RS2 clasp as it has 3holes and a quick adjustment feature with 3 clicks that’s about the same space as a link. It’s longer than the RS1 that comes on the Vanuatu. My understanding is that it fits the new model too.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mototime said:


> For a cold winter night in Motown!
> View attachment 16379696


Great combo! Although I prefer the Dalmore myself if we’re doing Highlands malt.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks for the pics and update. You might order an RS2 clasp as it has 3holes and a quick adjustment feature with 3 clicks that’s about the same space as a link. It’s longer than the RS1 that comes on the Vanuatu. My understanding is that it fits the new model too.
> 
> View attachment 16379716
> View attachment 16379717


That’s good to know about the clasp option, thanks, and I may follow up on that soon!

As for the Dalwhinnie, it was a splurge into the unknown last week when a frIend and I shared a dram of it last week. I liked it so much that it bears further investigation, . Cheers!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mototime said:


> That’s good to know about the clasp option, thanks, and I may follow up on that soon!
> 
> As for the Dalwhinnie, it was a splurge into the unknown last week when a frIend and I shared a dram of it last week. I liked it so much that it bears further investigation, . Cheers!


It’s a very nice dram. Enjoy.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Just received the blue dial model. It’s a nice deep navy with a metallic / iridescent quality. Love it. I really debated between this and the grey, but I’m glad I went blue.

Another great release by Helm. 👍🏻


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

tgetzen said:


> Just received the blue dial model. It’s a nice deep navy with a metallic / iridescent quality. Love it. I really debated between this and the grey, but I’m glad I went blue.
> 
> Another great release by Helm. 👍🏻


Congratulations. Im having the same debate. Can you post photos that capture the iridescent quality you mentioned.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mototime said:


> As for the Dalwhinnie, it was a splurge into the unknown last week when a frIend and I shared a dram of it last week. I liked it so much that it bears further investigation, . Cheers!


That's MY kind of thinking...exactly!
Let us know how your investigation goes.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Mototime said:


> Miyako arrived today after a 9 day FedEx journey. ... Here are some quick pics.


So from looking at the pictures it seems that the top face of the bracelet and lugs is brushed, and the side of the bracelet, the bezel and case is high polished. First polished surfaces we've seen from Helm I think. How fine is the brushing on those other surfaces? Because there is brushed and then there is _brushed_, and I'd like to think the brushing will be a very high standard for a dressier style of watch like this.

I like the domed sapphire bezel insert (a bit like the Khuraburi perhaps?).


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

alpha.hall said:


> So from looking at the pictures it seems that the top face of the bracelet and lugs is brushed, and the side of the bracelet, the bezel and case is high polished. First polished surfaces we've seen from Helm I think. How fine is the brushing on those other surfaces? Because there is brushed and then there is _brushed_, and I'd like to think the brushing will be a very high standard for a dressier style of watch like this.
> 
> I like the domed sapphire bezel insert (a bit like the Khuraburi perhaps?).


I’d say that the lug and bracelet finishing is “satin”, very fine brushing. It almost looks like a matte finish in some lighting. For the price and purpose of this watch, it works for me.

The domed, narrow bezel is nice in the sense that it doesn’t overpower. I think the dimensions for this is pretty good actually.

After only a day, the details are just starting to pop out, especially on the dial that has a lot going on, in a good way. So far, I’m really enjoying the honeymoon.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

On the clasp, if Matt used a 20mm width clasp like on Komodo and Khuraburi's then you could easily swap it for the version with 6 adjustment holes. Another option would be a clasp from Strapcode or similar. I have several of their bracelets and the clasps are excellent quality and no brand markings.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Scored another Helm, this time a Komodo AR4 orange dial. Lightly used, only scratches were the clasp which I swapped out for a new spare I had in my watch parts bin. Really pleased with the dial/hand contrast both day and night.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Discovered a review of the Miyako on YouTube. Beautifully done, Esbjorn! Thanks!

Miyako review


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Could not agree more with this review. Esbjorn nailed the overall feel of the Miyako. My Vanuatu and Komodo both look and feel like they could survive WW3. The Miyako is an entirely different beast. I've had to wear mine for a couple of weeks to fully appreciate all the differences from the other two.

The actual watch part of the watch is great, with the 9015 and individually tested 200m water resistance. Everything you'd expect based on Helm's other fine designs.

That said, the Miyako's a looker. First, this is a much more subtle dial design than either the Komodo or the Vanuatu. While I'm sure that's obvious from photos, it's even more of a difference with the actual watches. The center dial embossing is more subdued than in the website photos, at least on my grey dial. The transitions between the gently sloping chapter ring and the raised two section dial are well done. The bezel and sapphire insert is refined, not plasticky. The interplay with the polished sides is beautiful. The watch is somehow shiny and unassuming all at the same time. Well done to Helm for pulling all of the individual components into a complete and stunning visual design.

Just as Helm took the tool/dive watch to the next level, they've just done the same thing to the "dress diver." Get on the list for this one, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Get on the list for this one, you will not be disappointed.


I've been 490 in line (for the slate grey Miyako) for over 2 weeks.
I guess I just have to be patient. I really hope to at least have it by the summer.
@Mototime Thank you for sharing this excellent review...that I wouldn't have known about.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> I've been 490 in line (for the slate grey Miyako) for over 2 weeks.
> I guess I just have to be patient. I really hope to at least have it by the summer.
> @Mototime Thank you for sharing this excellent review...that I wouldn't have known about.


You’re welcome! I was happy to finally find a review of what I think is a very nicely crafted watch, def a keeper for me.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Mototime or anybody else: In over 2 months, I've only moved down the list from around 600 to 490.
Any idea what's up with that?
I really want to get it by the summer. Is this very likely?
Thanks


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> @Mototime or anybody else: In over 2 months, I've only moved down the list from around 600 to 490.
> Any idea what's up with that?
> I really want to get it by the summer. Is this very likely?
> Thanks


I would guess a logistical jam up, perhaps exacerbated by the 2 week CNY holiday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing like being late to the party. #1724 for the Miyako.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> @Mototime or anybody else: In over 2 months, I've only moved down the list from around 600 to 490.
> Any idea what's up with that?
> I really want to get it by the summer. Is this very likely?
> Thanks


I signed up on day 1 and was like 142 and have been stuck at 66 for the over 2 weeks now


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Helm website says all shipping is delayed two weeks due to Chinese New Year.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Received my "Your HELM Miyako is Almost Ready! " email and I am having trouble deciding between Grey and Blue versions.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

weklund said:


> Received my "Your HELM Miyako is Almost Ready! " email and I am having trouble deciding between Grey and Blue versions.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I have the Grey and to be honest, I wasn’t sure if I would like it. As it turns out, I think it’s pretty awesome, but perhaps more subtle and understated than the Blue. That said, I intend to get the Blue version too.

Bottom line, pick the one you positively respond to the most. No terrible choices here.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

weklund said:


> Received my "Your HELM Miyako is Almost Ready! " email and I am having trouble deciding between Grey and Blue versions.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


If you do not have a watch in one of those colors, get that color. ... I'm assuming that would be grey.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going with Grey ... great looking watch and handsome for all occasions. I will snag a blue next time around.

Thanks for the input. I would love to see some more blue Miyako wrist shots. 

My meager Helm collection to date.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

weklund said:


> I'm going with Grey ... great looking watch and handsome for all occasions. I will snag a blue next time around.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I would love to see some more blue Miyako wrist shots.
> 
> ...


I like your definition of “meager”!


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

weklund said:


> I'm going with Grey ... great looking watch and handsome for all occasions. I will snag a blue next time around.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I would love to see some more blue Miyako wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Although I probably will not be buying another Helm, I like your Komodo! ... and the gun cleaning mat.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Purchased this morning ... 😃


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Like weklund, I have a few Helm's now


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Waiting for my Miyako ...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

weklund said:


> Purchased this morning ... 😃
> View attachment 16466442​


I moved up the list to # 332
...so I'm waiting (more or less patiently).


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll be installing this Nato on my grey Miyako.


----------



## BzB (Jan 28, 2018)

the vanuatu was my first helm. impressed with the build quality and also love the tool/rugged aesthetic. got lucky and had an early spot on the miyako waitlist. after having this one for a few weeks i can say helm hit it out of the park again. the quality is there and it feels substantial. more business than casual, but it's just a great looking watch. very pleased and would recommend.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

BzB said:


> the vanuatu was my first helm. impressed with the build quality and also love the tool/rugged aesthetic. got lucky and had an early spot on the miyako waitlist. after having this one for a few weeks i can say helm hit it out of the park again. the quality is there and it feels substantial. more business than casual, but it's just a great looking watch. very pleased and would recommend.


I use the same color schemed Zulu on my Islander Flieger aviator. Well done.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm happy ... 😊 
Waiting on my grey Nato.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

My Miyako arrived today as well. Really happy with it, and now I've got all 4 Helm models.

Excited to size the bracelet and also try it on the Helm khaki canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Grey Nato looks sharp .. 👌


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Looks great! Thanks for the photos. Nice to see the various sides of the Miyako  Hopefully more pics will fill this thread as the next round trickles in.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m no where near being a NATO fan, but that looks so good I may give it a try.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

funkadoobiest said:


> My Miyako arrived today as well. Really happy with it, and now I've got all 4 Helm models.
> 
> Excited to size the bracelet and also try it on the Helm khaki canvas strap.
> 
> ...


HOW is the Helm canvas strap? Does it seem like it's high quality?
I'm thinking of getting the Khaki and the Gray....with matching stitching
(so you don't really see the stitching).
Also, which buckle do you think would go best with these canvas straps?
Thanks!

I have the whiskey and blue leather straps which are VERY good.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> HOW is the Helm canvas strap? Does it seem like it's high quality?
> I'm thinking of getting the Khaki and the Gray....with matching stitching
> (so you don't really see the stitching).
> Also, which buckle do you think would go best with these canvas straps?
> ...


Here it is on the khaki strap. I think it matches well.

It was really hard to get on, it's quite thick and it was tough to get the springbars lined up. Definitely high quality compared to my Barton canvas straps which are very thin by comparison. 

I've also got the grey canvas that I'll wear with the Vanuatu. Much easier to install on that watch.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

funkadoobiest said:


> Here it is on the khaki strap. I think it matches well.
> 
> It was really hard to get on, it's quite thick and it was tough to get the springbars lined up. Definitely high quality compared to my Barton canvas straps which are very thin by comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding/commenting on your experience of their quality...
and for the close-up, great pictures.
Sometime, when you have a chance,
I would like to see the Gray canvas strap on the Vanuatu or Miyako.

The Khaki might look good on my Omega blue diver.

(I've seen some people have their Omegas on a canvas strap and it looks good... 
from drunkartstrap who doesn't seem to have any way of buying them from him...
plus, it would likely be way more expensive too).


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> HOW is the Helm canvas strap? Does it seem like it's high quality?
> I'm thinking of getting the Khaki and the Gray....with matching stitching
> (so you don't really see the stitching).
> Also, which buckle do you think would go best with these canvas straps?
> ...


The canvas are reversible, per Helm. Just flip the buckle to double the fun 😉 I have several.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am #92 on the list, but I am having second thoughts, now that I have seen many more pictures I am not sure I love the different hands and numbers tone and the bubble bezel. I might leave the chance to advance on the list to someone else


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

If someone decides not to buy MIYAKO , please let me know...  I would like taking the place.

I've subscribed yesterday but i'm 2168 in the list.

How many watches are sent per month? Does someone know?

Thank you in advance.

Best Regards.


----------



## canadaben (9 mo ago)

Pijomir said:


> If someone decides not to buy MIYAKO , please let me know...  I would like taking the place.
> 
> I've subscribed yesterday but i'm 2168 in the list.
> 
> ...


I was number ~550, signed up for the waitlist the first day. I just checked and I am now #149. Maybe get the nod in a couple months eh!


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

canadaben said:


> I was number ~550, signed up for the waitlist the first day. I just checked and I am now #149. Maybe get the nod in a couple months eh!


149...probably this month you'll get an e-mail. 

Anyway... If you decide not to buy one, i would be here...  

Have a great day.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

After finally getting the Komodo, I listed my Khuraburi for sale on the site today.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Ive been on the waiting list for the Vanuatu Ti for over a year now...the past 2+ months I have been stuck at #587 on the waitlist. Has anyone gotten one recently? Seems like my number should have risen by now, and I'm curious if they have a pause in production currently with all the supply issues in the world right now. Patience has never been my strong suit :/


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@funkadoobiest Can I see a couple more pics of the Mikayo grey
and of the Vanuatu with the grey canvas strap, please?
I'm #161 now, and will likely have to decide what to order pretty soon.
THANKS

@KANESTER It's hard to be patient. I try to put it out of my mind,
or just tell myself that I will likely have it by the summer. 
The Vanuatu is very good and I hear the Ti is great too.
Just enjoy your other watches, in the meantime.
From your signature page, it seems like you have a bunch of BEAUTIES.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @KANESTER It's hard to be patient. I try to put it out of my mind,
> or just tell myself that I will likely have it by the summer.
> The Vanuatu is very good and I hear the Ti is great too.
> Just enjoy your other watches, in the meantime.
> From your signature page, it seems like you have a bunch of BEAUTIES.


Thank you! Yeah, will continue to check the Helm page like a madman in anticipation and talk myself into trying to chill out. Love the look of the Vanuatu, reminds me of the old Fricker cased watches of the early 2000’s which is why I love it.


----------



## lucasszy (Jul 17, 2009)

I have the option of getting the komodo as my number just came up.

I have 12 hours left to hit the buy it now button.

If anyone is looking to get one now, we can make that happen.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Miyako ... Blue
Ordered today.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@weklund Nice...I will probably get the slate grey in a day!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I own a Grey Miyako ... Excellent watch.
My number came up again at Helm this morning so I had to pull the trigger on a blue version as well.

I am sure you’ll be very pleased with the ... Grey.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Outstanding lume on the Miyako.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking of hopefully wearing the Miyako on the bracelet,
IF it isn't too heavy...and I heard that the FC-1 clasp will fit on it.
(I definitely want to have MORE micro-adjustment holes!)








Bracelet Parts


HELM Watches Bracelet Parts



helmwatches.com




AND I'm thinking of getting the 22mm grey canvas strap for it, as well.
---
I don't think I would wear the slate grey Miyako on the khaki canvas
or the black leather strap...so I think I will pass on those...
(also, I have the khaki canvas in 20mm and
the whiskey leather and blue leather straps that I wear on other watches).

Any pictures of the GREY Miyako on the canvas or leather straps,
would be appreciated before I purchase.
Thank you.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> I'm thinking of hopefully wearing the Miyako on the bracelet,
> IF it isn't too heavy...and I heard that the FC-1 clasp will fit on it.
> (I definitely want to have MORE micro-adjustment holes!)
> 
> ...


Yeah, although I am not a big fan of the FC1 clasp because of my 6.75" or smaller wrist, I am puzzled by that clasp they put on it. Every clasp on a diver bracelet should have at least 3 micro adjusts.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's done  . I bought the grey Miyako with the grey nylon strap
and the FC-1 clasp (which was another $20 bucks) but necessary.
I hope to wear it on the bracelet .
I didn't add the grey canvas in the end, nor the black leather,
since hopefully it will just work well and look great on the bracelet
with the other clasp that has 6 micro-adjustments.

(I don't think you need a particularly large wrist for the FC-1 clasp to work well & look great)


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a code for the titanium vanuatu 

Won't be buying it myself so PM if you are interested


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Sonar PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

back on the helm thread with a new preorder.. Lets go.. Rebound owner here


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Miyako arrived, nice but the clasp won't work for me, only 2 adjustments is a bad idea but otherwise, it's a very nice piece. I read above where the FC1 clasp will work so I'll try that, I actually have one so I'll get back after confirming. Oh, check all bracelet screws, most of mine were loose, I'd rather them be loose actually rather than wicked tight.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Michael 808 said:


> Miyako arrived, nice but the clasp won't work for me, only 2 adjustments is a bad idea but otherwise, it's a very nice piece. I read above where the FC1 clasp will work so I'll try that, I actually have one so I'll get back after confirming. Oh, check all bracelet screws, most of mine were loose, I'd rather them be loose actually rather than wicked tight.
> 
> View attachment 16649935
> View attachment 16649936


I'd like to see it on the FC1 clasp, since that's exactly how I just ordered mine.
Please take pics when you do. Thanks
Why would you prefer loose screws?
Did you tighten them...isn't it better/safer if they are tight?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

FC1 clasp works but the end link at the 6 o'clock side is 18mm so it has a gap where it meets the clasp, that and this clasp sits a little higher off the wrist when closed but not terrible, even the stock clasp has a decent gap when closed. Had a run of too much loctite and screws that are way too tight lately, I don't mind snugging up a screw but fighting with an overly tight screw bars is annoying..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Matt writes on the website that the fc1 clasp will work for the Miyako
and offers it as an option (which I took). So, not sure what's the issue.
(hard to tell from your description)
Maybe more pics of the watch and that clasp will make it more clear.
I hope to wear it on the bracelet with that new clasp...
so hopefully there isn't really an issue.
Thanks
---------
I'm unsure that I will buy the Vanuatu Titanium...
so if someone really wants it, please post here.
I'm kind of undecided, if it's worth getting a whole new watch,
just to be able to wear it on the engineer bracelet
(and have it not be too heavy).


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Matt writes on the website that the fc1 clasp will work for the Miyako
> and offers it as an option (which I took). So, not sure what's the issue.
> (hard to tell from your description)
> Maybe more pics of the watch and that clasp will make it more clear.
> ...


It does work but like I said and you can see in the last photo, the end link that meets the clasp is 18mm where the clasp opening is 20, it stays centered well when on the wrist so it's not an issue. I'm sure you'll enjoy the clasp.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Another on rubber (Solar Aqua).


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

I love this thing beyond belief!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

AndyDav55 said:


> I love this thing beyond belief!
> 
> View attachment 16650749


Bargain of the century right there, titanium or stainless!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, the watch arrived.
What a nice surprise!
No notification, other than it will arrive before the 30th.
And it was left by the back door.
Luckily, someone saw it and brought it inside.
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> It's gorgeous!


Oh... It really is... I'm number 1971 now...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What to wear today. Well, since my mind has been on Helm,
this is their classic Vanuatu and I wear it on their whiskey reddish-brown leather
which seems to perfectly match with the minute markers and seconds hand.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

& I’ll raise ya 1 Ti Van for Spring.
RD is back at the Helm 👍😄
Giddy up!


----------



## Clazzarino (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm in! Blinged up the Ti Van with a strapcode Jubilee as sun out first time this week. 
This watch goes with anything,
Taking delivery of the Blue Miyako tomorrow YAY...


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Forgot I had this Barton Elite silicone band buried in a drawer…in the drawer no more, love it on the Vanuat, it’s ridiculously comfortable and looks great.


----------



## Clazzarino (Jun 19, 2020)

Its arrived!! Just taken delivery of the new Miyako diver, happy I went for the blue in certain lights its very dark and subtle what a stunner.. 
Bezel action was a little stiff so I did the old floss trick all good now.
I really thought the watch was going to wear a lot larger from YT reviews, but in the flesh and on a mesh its a great size and conforms to my 7.5ish wrist 
what ever colour you eventually go for this is an amazing watch for around £350 sterling it really is worth the wait 😎


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Clazzarino Interesting bracelet choice. What is that?
I'm guessing some other bracelet that you then put a Helm clasp on.
--
I got the grey...with the supplied bracelet and FC-1 Helm clasp. And love it.


----------



## Clazzarino (Jun 19, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Clazzarino Interesting bracelet choice. What is that?
> I'm guessing some other bracelet that you then put a Helm clasp on.
> --
> I got the grey...with the supplied bracelet and FC-1 Helm clasp. And love it.


I haven't yet sized the braclet the mesh is from WatchGecko in the UK I think its a strapcode.
I may change the clasp and the supplied bracelet when I get some time.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16657997


GREAT match.
Matt and Helm are doing a lot of things right!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Blue Miyako
Arrived a few days ago.
I am very pleased.


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

weklund said:


> Blue Miyako
> Arrived a few days ago.
> I am very pleased.
> 
> ...


Lucky you... And i have to wait more than an year for one.

Which one is looking better? This blue looks strange to me ?

I think the grey one looks better.


----------



## canadaben (9 mo ago)

canadaben said:


> I was number ~550, signed up for the waitlist the first day. I just checked and I am now #149. Maybe get the nod in a couple months eh!


She arrived a few weeks ago and I love it.
Here is the blue Miyako with a few different straps on - the first blue leather strap is a Helm strap, I had them upgrade the included nylon to leather (paid the difference) as I have a few nylon straps already.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@canadaben Cool name! Welcome to the forums  !

I have the blue leather strap too...and I really like it.
It looks good on a blue dial watch.
I drenched it front and back in Bicks #4.
--
I have the grey Miyako and resisted getting the black leather strap,
because I prefer it on the bracelet (with better clasp, sold separately).


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

I bounce this Strapcode Endmill bracelet between a few of my other divers…tossed it on my Vanuatu last night, I think it’s found a permanent home here.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Truman1120 said:


> I bounce this Strapcode Endmill bracelet between a few of my other divers…tossed it on my Vanuatu last night, I think it’s found a permanent home here.


Finding permanent homes is awesome.
I have this exact bracelet on my Islander 04 (the best long island watch, imo).
It's a great bracelet and looks good on your Vanuatu.
I wear my vanuatu (with black bezel insert) on Helm's whiskey reddish/tan leather strap.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I really regret not buying both colors BUT, the grey here on khaki is a real looker in my eye, actually, I haven't found a strap/bracelet yet that doesn't work on this watch!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Received my Vanuatu Ti yesterday.
Love it…


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Bozakemp (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> Matt writes on the website that the fc1 clasp will work for the Miyako
> and offers it as an option (which I took). So, not sure what's the issue.
> (hard to tell from your description)
> Maybe more pics of the watch and that clasp will make it more clear.
> ...


Hello
If You do not wish Vanuatu ti I would love to get it sooner since I'm 4564 right now.
Please let me know

Thank You


----------



## Bozakemp (7 mo ago)

weklund said:


> Blue Miyako
> Arrived a few days ago.
> I am very pleased.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures, can You please add some more in daylight for comparison. 
Thank You 
How long were You waiting for them? 
Grey looks great but blue one is weirdly attractive, I cannot really describe it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bozakemp said:


> Hello
> If You do not wish Vanuatu ti I would love to get it sooner since I'm 4564 right now.
> Please let me know
> 
> Thank You


Welcome to the forums !
I didn't buy it. And if I did, I probably would want to keep it.


----------



## mybigwatch (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> Welcome to the forums !
> I didn't buy it. And if I did, I probably would want to keep it.


Thank You.
Seemed too good to be true...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got an email from Helm, saying they will send me a purchase link for the Vanuatu Ti within a week!!!!!! 
Lol, it was so long ago, I forgot about it!!


----------



## mybigwatch (7 mo ago)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got an email from Helm, saying they will send me a purchase link for the Vanuatu Ti within a week!!!!!!
> Lol, it was so long ago, I forgot about it!!


Lucky You, I am still over 4500...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got an email from Helm, saying they will send me a purchase link for the Vanuatu Ti within a week!!!!!!
> Lol, it was so long ago, I forgot about it!!


I assume you’re still in 😄 What a great watch! Wearing mine today. I relinquished the Helm for a spell, but so missed it. I shall remain at the Helm now indefinitely 👏🏻🙌😍


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It started with me obsessing over Sinn U1's, then I wanted a Vanuatu steel. Got a Pelagos, loved titanium, proceeded to buy everything in titanium  Flipped most of em, kept my Steinhart Titanium GMT batman!!! Signed up for Vanuatu Ti.....forgot about it until today!
I'm an addict to boots, watches, and as much as I don't need another watch......I will most certainly grab this one, and take it on many adventures!!!!! 

(I realize no one cares about my watch purchasing habits, but I thought the world would be better now that you know)   Taking a Seiko Monster out to landscape all day!!!

No matter what watch you're taking on the day with, enjoy it, and post some wrist shots on WUS (This thread needs a Seiko pic today I think!)
Stay blessed an unstoppable!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu Titanium soon to replace this monster on my wrist!! I wonder if the Helm makes a rocket at noon and midnight?!?!?!


----------



## benincanada (Apr 1, 2019)

White silicone strap on the blue miyako - very summer appropriate


----------



## benincanada (Apr 1, 2019)

Michael 808 said:


> It does work but like I said and you can see in the last photo, the end link that meets the clasp is 18mm where the clasp opening is 20, it stays centered well when on the wrist so it's not an issue. I'm sure you'll enjoy the clasp.


i have the fc2 on my miyako bracelet and when I emailed Matt he advised that if I reversed the end links, the bracelet fit would be perfect. Huge but I love the easy adjustments on the fly


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Does the Miyako oyster bracelet fit on the Vanuatu?


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

gaizka said:


> Does the Miyako oyster bracelet fit on the Vanuatu?


the endlinks will not be secured.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Jezec said:


> the endlinks will not be secured.



Ah bummer, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gaizka said:


> Ah bummer, thanks for the answer.


The Helm SS 1, SS2, and SS3 all fit the Vanuatu. One of those should easily suit.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> The Helm SS 1, SS2, and SS3 all fit the Vanuatu. One of those should easily suit.



Thanks! This was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Just received mine....paid a bit more over official price( I was on the wait list in the 6k range) but it came with full kit, including the stickers, so a real score for me.
and like many many others before me-I concur, its an outstanding watch. Punches WAY above it price point!
Its fairly similar in size and heft to my GS Diver, although thicker.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16782878​


Awesome strap choice.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Got an email this morning to sign up for the new Khuraburi Titanium. Black or white dials are the two color ways. Got #767, so already past the first lot. Get in now if you have any interest.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Link to Helm’s Khuraburi Ti page for those inclined to sign up:

Khuraburi Ti


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Got an email this morning to sign up for the new Khuraburi Titanium. Black or white dials are the two color ways. Got #767, so already past the first lot. Get in now if you have any interest.


Wow! That's pretty interesting! Good eye. Hmmm, I didn't get the memo, though I usually do.. Always looking for the great white dial. The Khuraburi is still an in-your-face design, and I'm a date guy, but white / Titanium -- So tempting! 

Thank you!


----------



## Acrewdog (May 8, 2020)

I'm pretty disappointed about the no date on this new Khuraburi Ti, but not enough to miss out. I'm #726 from about 7:30 am this morning.
What a big, beautiful hunk of Titanium!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Got an email this morning to sign up for the new Khuraburi Titanium. Black or white dials are the two color ways. Got #767, so already past the first lot. Get in now if you have any interest.


Just happen to be up at 3AM EST listening to UTube music, and also just so happen to check my email, and wahlaa, there was Helm notification. So, I put in order one hour after it was sent(2AM EST), and I was still #403. So, as usual, the Helm early feeding frenzy had already kicked in. Probably going with the white dial, once confirmation notification eventually arrives. It will be my 3rd Khuraburi, but, the first titanium Helm, so, plenty of typical Helm wrist presence without the weight, and at Helm's typical non-price gouging entry fee. How could I not jump into the fray ;-)


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

The early email meant that I was dreaming about my soon to arrive Serica 5303. 

However, I’m going to settle in for a long wait at #856 for the Ti Khuraburi. The black and white both look pretty nice..


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello- first post in this thread as I'm now on the waiting list for both titanium Helms. Currently #207 for the Vanuatu and #933 for the Khuraburi (signed up just eight hours after the email went out.) Which brings me to my question - does anyone know how many of each watch Helm does in each batch and how often? Or is he discrete about such things? Anyway, looking forward to joining the club. Thanks, all.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! That's pretty interesting! Good eye. Hmmm, I didn't get the memo, though I usually do.. Always looking for the great white dial. The Khuraburi is still an in-your-face design, and I'm a date guy, but white / Titanium -- So tempting!
> 
> Thank you!


Yep, I believe I am finished with no date watches. I accept it on my Flieger but am having problems accepting it on the Helm. I bought my Khuraburi before the date version came out. I appreciate a number of things about it, especially the blue/orange color combo, but was disappointed with the lume, accuracy, and the efforts needed to bring it to even -8 s/d. It will probably be the next watch I sell.


----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)

So, here we go again..........Third time the charm?
I am on the waitlist for the Khuraburi Titanium
White isn't my favorite dial color but this one in white is really catching my eye.
I am around #280 on the list. Took about 4 minutes to decide after receiving the email, I didn't realize they were releasing it so was a bit surprised.

Had a Blue one in SS couple years ago and sold it. It was a bit heavy for me at the time, and I am not a huge blue fan. It looked super nice on an aftermarket Pelagos rubber with the helm links.

Then I had a Vanuatu Ti , which I didn't wear enough and stupidly sold to a friend. He loves it and the ***** won't sell it back to me.
Although he says I can buy his other Helm, but only need one Helm, so have to choose.







@doughboy17
Pretty sure the mail list says "approximately 150 units made per month"


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

All this Ti Khuraburi buzz...it wears so well.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks "FrontRangeChrono" for getting the word out -- Thanks man! I'm excited again for Helm. I had sold off all my Helm watches and have had all of them except the Miyaka which I'm not really drawn to for some reason. This Khuraburi in Titanium is definitely a draw because of the Ti and the white dial. This bulky watch at 145 grams vs 225 grs in SS is a game changer. I recently bought back the Titanium Vanuatu and have always loved it. So glad to have Helm's superstar watch back on the wrist. I'm also psyched the Ti Khuraburi TS2 bracelet has now come on the scene, and I'm assuming end links will be made to allow it to fit the Vanuatu. The SS2/ TS2 is my favorite Helm bracelet.

The Khuraburi dial / handset has indeed been referred to as cartoonish, and I think I felt the same after a while of ownership. I've owned several. The blue / orange was so attractive, but the lack of lume on the orange hand was disappointing. I always wished it had a date feature, and sometime wonder if that would add some seriousness to the dial. There was an outpouring of requests and they did a date model using the black / orange dial, but I don't think they'll run that again. Much cheaper and better accepted to go no date it seems. Though a date model Is nowhere to be seen these days.

So I signed on. #810 -- at a 150 month, if they start in August, then I calculate December or January. Not so bad... Otherwise count out from the 1st batch release - whenever it drops.

I'll decide when I get my notice. If I balk, I will be at least getting the TS2 for my Vanuatu, regardless. Helm's done it again. They just keep going and going. I've always felt Helm is one of the great micro success stories. Great product, great price. Mine have always been very accurate and the lume strong. Looks like we're all gonna pay and go again. LOL 
Right on Helm!

Okay then, happy waiting folks!















































Oops, ah oh... What's this


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Pics from back in 2018 - I remember this was a bit of a beast, but not terrible. Wish the new model came in the spring instead of arrival this winter - No longer in the tropics, so getting under cuffs could be a deterrent. >>> “WISsin' ain't easy” 😀


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

So good, I got 2!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The tapering bracelet for the grey Miyako looks SOOO nice on the watch, 
that I probably will wear it that way 
(with the better clasp, with 6 holes, that I ordered separately)
instead of the grey canvas strap...which also looked pretty good !
I haven't been uploading pictures since being on vacation,
but one of these days soon, I will.
--
The Omega on the Staib tapering Milanese bracelet is amazing too.
I finally found a bracelet I like on it.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

I got in on the first batch of Khuraburi Ti. This one is a winner:
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

And a lume shot, pretty neat how the chapter ring has lume on this version!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey that's GREAT funkadoobiest! Congrats! Way to hustle!! Thanks for the pics. Keep um comin' I went from #810 to 610, so thanks for helping me get closer 😀

Helm does elastic straps now?


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey that's GREAT funkadoobiest! Congrats! Way to hustle!! Thanks for the pics. Keep um comin' I went from #810 to 610, so thanks for helping me get closer
> 
> Helm does elastic straps now?


Yep they added some new strap options on their website. Haven't tried the elastic strap yet though. Hoping they make them available on Amazon soon as well.









Nylon


HELM Watches Nylon Strap Collection



helmwatches.com





Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Has there been any mention of a Ti Komodo in the works? It would seem like a logical possibility, given the previous Ti models...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

funkadoobiest said:


> And a lume shot, pretty neat how the chapter ring has lume on this version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lume shot, which doobie u be? Haven't heard this group mentioned in decades. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Wait 6 months, or 6 days? I'll take the latter please.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Wait 6 months, or 6 days? I'll take the latter please.


Awesome! Is yours on the way? Saw a WTT on the SF this morning. As they come into the pipeline they'll be available. I don't mind the wait. Something to look forward to....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Awesome! Is yours on the way? Saw a WTT on the SF this morning. As they come into the pipeline they'll be available. I don't mind the wait. Something to look forward to....


Yeah, the sales forum. I do mind the wait. When I want a watch I want it now lol.
Glad to be getting a Helm back in the collection since selling the 4 I had. I liked my Khuraburi but the weight + chunkiness was too much. Lightweight Ti and chunky I can do


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Yeah, the sales forum. I do mind the wait. When I want a watch I want it now lol.
> Glad to be getting a Helm back in the collection since selling the 4 I had. I liked my Khuraburi but the weight + chunkiness was too much. Lightweight Ti and chunky I can do


I’ve had many Helms myself. Bought the Vanuatu in Ti off the forum, a while back. I think it’s my 4th one LoL. I couldn’t resist the white Khuraburi in TI. It looks great. I don’t like waiting either generally, but I’m very Zen regarding Helm 😄

Will look forward to your pics. 👍
RD


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

On the HELM white rubber strap today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Bought my rubber strap from Helm store on Amazon 2 weeks ago- just saw this today, and yes, it was cracked before removing the spring bar. Fortunately, Amazon is doing a replacement for me. Love the strap and quality is very nice. I'm sure the seam is just a weak point.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Arrived today. Lovely. Bought it off the sales forum. I'm still on the wait list and I might stay on it in case I feel like getting the black version


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Yay!! Looks great! Congrats, 🎉👍


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yay!! Looks great! Congrats, 🎉👍


Thanks. It does look great. The weight savings over the SS is mostly due to the bracelet which is 60gm or so lighter. The Ti watch alone is only 20gm lighter than the SS. Feels a tiny bit top heavy but not too bad. The clasp on mine is tighter than any clasp I've ever used, I can barely open it. Maybe it'll loosen over time. Bracelet is tad jangly sounding when you're holding it, not really when wearing it though. 
I did order the which isofrane style strap from Helm and a white Watch Steward but with a strap might exaggerate the thickness even more. I really like the looks of it on the bracelet and the bracelet is fairy light and comfortable too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Arrived today. Lovely. Bought it off the sales forum. I'm still on the wait list and I might stay on it in case I feel like getting the black version
> 
> View attachment 16847334
> View attachment 16847335


Love the look. I'm on the wait list just for another model but darn thay looks so good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

That is Lumetastic!

I can’t wait, but I’ll have to for about 6 month, worth it.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Wifey rocking her Vanuatu.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

I hadn't realised that the white dial was fully lumed. Looks great - hopefully one of the YouTubers who do lume comparisons can get a hold of one of those.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

alpha.hall said:


> I hadn't realised that the white dial was fully lumed. Looks great - hopefully one of the YouTubers who do lume comparisons can get a hold of one of those.


i don't think the dial is lumed, a white dial just carries the luminescence?


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't think the dial is lumed, a white dial just carries the luminescence?


Yep, not fully lumen, but some pics appear that way. Here is a picture I posted earlier which should represent the real life lume:









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Can anyone else confirm the amount of up/down play in their Khuraburi Ti bezel? I have confirmed with Matt @ Helm that this is normal.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Mooglover said:


> Can anyone else confirm the amount of up/down play in their Khuraburi Ti bezel? I have confirmed with Matt @ Helm that this is normal.


I am unsure. It could be normal in the Ti Khuraburi but is not in my Ti Heimdallr turtle.


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

doughboy17 said:


> I am unsure. It could be normal in the Ti Khuraburi but is not in my Ti Heimdallr turtle.


Yeah it's normal due to the marrying of materials (steel and Ti) to make it work correctly, I was just wondering what amount others have is all.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mooglover said:


> Yeah it's normal due to the marrying of materials (steel and Ti) to make it work correctly, I was just wondering what amount others have is all.


Almost nothing on mine. Maybe a fraction of a millimeter? Didn't notice it until you pointed it out. Not worth you stressing about it.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Mooglover said:


> Yeah it's normal due to the marrying of materials (steel and Ti) to make it work correctly, I was just wondering what amount others have is all.


No up down play in my Vanuatu Ti. But I don’t think there is SS in the bezel. It doesn’t have quite the zero back play you might expect from a good SS watch, which I gather is also common in all Ti watches?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Got the email for the miyako but I can’t decide between grey or blue


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> Got the email for the miyako but I can’t decide between grey or blue


Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with either color.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

White Helm strap arrived yesterday. Took 3 weeks, longer than I expected but no biggie. Similar in quality to Borealis straps which I've always liked. The color matches the dial well, I tried another strap while I was waiting and the white was too bright, this one's perfect. No vanilla smell.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ So you can wear white after Labor Day 😄 👍


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ So you can wear white after Labor Day 😄 👍


Winter is coming... and as you know watch brands like to name their white dial watches "polar", "arctic", "snowflake" etc so...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I get you. I’m expecting my Khuraburi to arrive in the winter & I expect it will be my Snow Helm or Polar Khuraburi or some such. Can’t wait 😜


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I got the call! Not for the Pelagos 39, or the 124060, but for the Vanuatu TI 😂.

Honestly never thought I’d get the email so it comes as pleasant surprise. Looking forward to having a Vanuatu again.

Not a fan of the TS1 bracelet. Any thoughts on the TS2?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

alznc said:


> I got the call! Not for the Pelagos 39, or the 124060, but for the Vanuatu TI 😂.
> 
> Honestly never thought I’d get the email so honestly it comes as pleasant surprise. Looking forward to having a Vanuatu again.
> 
> Not a fan of the TS1 bracelet. Any thoughts on the TS2?


I’m not a fan of the TS1 either and much prefer the TS2. Matt of Helm said about 5 months for the end links that will allow the swap. Will look forward to that. I too am glad to have a Vanuatu back on the wrist. I really
like the Ti Vanuatu - that’s great your # came up 👍


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

According to tracking, my Vanuatu Ti was in Anchorage on Friday night. Kinda jealous - my watch gets to visit Alaska, but I don't.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

VERY happy with my grey Miyako...on the bracelet with better clasp (as an add-on).
It's been busy going from my son's wrist to mine!
I think I might have ignited in him "the watch bug".
He returned the Miyako and now has borrowed a Steinhart.
Can't blame him.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I got the call on the Ti Khuraburi !!!! Bumped to head of the line in a Lottery pick! WooHoo! Giddy up!  😍 HELM!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

... and it arrived!!! 😍 Totally love it!! Super light weight. Not as big as I remember the Khuraburi I had before. As you know they ship on the Zulu strap, with the bracelet alongside. I picked up the watch and thought how light, and then took out the bracelet and again shocked at how feather weight it was. Really quite incredible.

Titanium is very cool. I do notice the Vanuatu Ti & this new Ti Khuraburi, the bezels are ever-so-slightly sharp. I expect machining Ti is whole nuther thing, and / or less time is spent on finishing the finish. I take this in stride. Very pleased with the watch regardless. Will be sharing more pics, but just a quick snap for the moment. Haven't sized it up yet, but she's a keeper for certain.  Love Helm!!!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ... and it arrived!!! 😍 Totally love it!! Super light weight. Not as big as I remember the Khuraburi I had before. As you know they ship on the Zulu strap, with the bracelet alongside. I picked up the watch and thought how light, and then took out the bracelet and again shocked at how feather weight it was. Really quite incredible.
> 
> Titanium is very cool. I do notice the Vanuatu Ti & this new Ti Khuraburi, the bezels are ever-so-slightly sharp. I expect machining Ti is whole nuther thing, and / or less time is spent on finishing the finish. I take this in stride. Very pleased with the watch regardless. Will be sharing more pics, but just a quick snap for the moment. Haven't sized it up yet, but she's a keeper for certain.  Love Helm!!!
> 
> View attachment 16940892


Looks fantastic! I’ve got a few more months in the queue, but there’s a white dial Ti Khuraburi with my name on it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mototime said:


> Looks fantastic! I’ve got a few more months in the queue, but there’s a white dial Ti Khuraburi with my name on it.


Hey thanks! I lucked out, but the queue is moving. I was 608 before I got the call up and I reckoned December, so you're a little after that maybe? I was in for the wait, but new releases, holiday sales etc, and the temptations will be just brutal 😫


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ... and it arrived!!! 😍 Totally love it!! Super light weight. Not as big as I remember the Khuraburi I had before. As you know they ship on the Zulu strap, with the bracelet alongside. I picked up the watch and thought how light, and then took out the bracelet and again shocked at how feather weight it was. Really quite incredible.
> 
> Titanium is very cool. I do notice the Vanuatu Ti & this new Ti Khuraburi, the bezels are ever-so-slightly sharp. I expect machining Ti is whole nuther thing, and / or less time is spent on finishing the finish. I take this in stride. Very pleased with the watch regardless. Will be sharing more pics, but just a quick snap for the moment. Haven't sized it up yet, but she's a keeper for certain.  Love Helm!!!
> 
> View attachment 16940892


Labor Day was a while ago….


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I went from #340 to #199, so the queue progressed by 141. Another couple of months to go, we'll see if I've lost interest again by the time it's my turn...


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

Boom! Arrived today.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I NEED lume shots, guys...
this watch looks like it LIGHTS UP in the dark!


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> I NEED lume shots, guys...
> this watch looks like it LIGHTS UP in the dark!


Alrighty then. 
My first lume shot! It’s not a pitch black background but lights up like the surface of the sun 😉


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The white dial lume shot -- Those with the new black dial Ti Khuraburi get a nice perc I see. The "HELM" logo is lumed!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey thanks! I lucked out, but the queue is moving. I was 608 before I got the call up and I reckoned December, so you're a little after that maybe? I was in for the wait, but new releases, holiday sales etc, and the temptations will be just brutal 😫


Yes, the queue is moving! I got in around 650 and currently sit close to 500, so I’m good with waiting a bit.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> The white dial lume shot -- Those with the new black dial Ti Khuraburi get a nice perc I see. The "HELM" logo is lumed!
> 
> View attachment 16949886​


I'd rather take the full lume chapter ring – and most likely will, in a couple of months.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's a more "pitch black" lume shot of the white dial. Definitely bright!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Just added the Miyako and the Khuraburi Ti. For the price, these are hard to beat as everyone knows by now. I remember buying the Vanuatu in the summer of 2017 and just clicking “buy now”…how things have changed. Just for giggles, I added myself to every model’s waitlist…my Komodo will be available in 55 months. Lol.

Clearly a tool watch, I feel like the Vanuatu is the type to steal your girlfriend while the Khuraburi is waiting behind a corner to beat the sh*t out of you. The Miyako’s identity isn’t as clear; it’s like the dude at the office who seems to get along with everyone but no one really knows anything more than his name and that he drives a Corolla.


















A shot of the Miyako distracting me during cruise…


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Just added the Miyako and the Khuraburi Ti. For the price, these are hard to beat as everyone knows by now. I remember buying the Vanuatu in the summer of 2017 and just clicking “buy now”…how things have changed. Just for giggles, I added myself to every model’s waitlist…my Komodo will be available in 55 months. Lol.
> 
> Clearly a tool watch, I feel like the Vanuatu is the type to steal your girlfriend while the Khuraburi is waiting behind a corner to beat the sh*t out of you. The Miyako’s identity isn’t as clear; it’s like the dude at the office who seems to get along with everyone but no one really knows anything more than his name and that he drives a Corolla.
> 
> View attachment 17018291


Hey, You came out of the closet! Awesome! I'm a long time Helm fan. It's my favorite micro, and you described the models amusingly perfect. I've owned them all, flipped them all and bought them all again. EXCEPT, never the Miyako. It just deosn't click for me. I'm happy they're well received and happy the owners are pleased. Kinda shocked it didn't register for me. If it ever does I'd go blue.

Thanks for your post! 

Enjoying my Vanuatu today, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I've owned them all, flipped them all and bought them all again. EXCEPT, never the Miyako. It just deosn't click for me. I'm happy they're well received and happy the owners are pleased. Kinda shocked it didn't register for me. If it ever does I'd go blue.


As it turns out, it didn’t click for me either. Wore it twice and traded it for a Boldr. It really is a nice watch, but when I compared it to the FF that it’s clearly homaging, I saw too many similarities.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

2200ish for a Ti Vanuatu. It'll be a nice Christmas present for 2023.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


Those look so good, looks like I'm 16 months out... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JLS36 said:


> Those look so good, looks like I'm 16 months out...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


There’s a blue dial on the SF right now, but a profiteer


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> There’s a blue dial on the SF right now, but a profiteer


I have an extremely flexible plan with watches. I am very comfortable waiting, over the option of letting someone flip profits from me. Ty for the heads up though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Is the FOMO / hype dying down a bit?
Listed my Khuraburi on the SF, and not a peep yet.
I remember when these things seemed to sell in minutes once listed.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JLS36 said:


> I have an extremely flexible plan with watches. I am very comfortable waiting, over the option of letting someone flip profits from me. Ty for the heads up though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I concur


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Aquavette said:


> Is the FOMO / hype dying down a bit?
> Listed my Khuraburi on the SF, and not a peep yet.
> I remember when these things seemed to sell in minutes once listed.


It seems some models are reaching a saturation point. It is taking a longer time these days to move a watch. A fair price on a used watch is the key if you want to move it along


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Those look so good, looks like I'm 16 months out...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I don't recall my exact wait time, but definitely over a year. I was at least 2k or more down the list. Worth it for me as I really like this one. Helm fans seem to either like it or hate it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Aquavette The answer to your question is that
the demand has NOT slowed down at all.
But now that Matt has this GREATLY improved system
(which Halios would be wise to adopt),
where anybody who wants one, can sign up and get the exact one that he wants
BRAND NEW...it really doesn't make too much sense to get
someone's used/unwanted one.
We all have several other watches, as @JLS36 said RIGHT above your post.
Someone would have to REALLY, REALLY want your exact model watch and not be
willing to wait. And the fact that it is an orderly line with a number that one can see
goes steadily down, takes away a lot of the mystery and difficulty in waiting.
It's a lot easier to be patient, when you know where you are at in line,
and the line is moving, and eventually you will get exactly what you want.

Still, I wish you success in selling your watch quickly.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


> I don't recall my exact wait time, but definitely over a year. I was at least 2k or more down the list. Worth it for me as I really like this one...


The GREY dial Miyako is FANTASTIC. I love it and it was certainly worth the wait.
Just be sure to order the extra/premium clasp that is sold separately 
(for some reason),
since it makes the bracelet a lot better, adjustable, and more comfortable.


----------



## Clazzarino (Jun 19, 2020)

So I have had the Blue Miyako around 6 months now I kinda like the supplied bracelet but the protruding end links some days depending on the viewing angle can look odd! But I have put it on mesh jubilee and rubber and they really can give this watch a real transformation, you decide?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Yes indeed That mesh looks the business. Fancy & rich  Sometimes a strap or bacelet can completely transform a watch, give it new life or just plain make it better.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks great! The orange strap is perfect!

Got my “one week out” heads up email for my number coming up for the Khuraburi Ti. Was sorry to read that white dials are out of stock. They’ll hold my spot on the waitlist, though, until they’re available. So I’ve got that going for me ….


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Looks great! The orange strap is perfect!
> 
> Got my “one week out” heads up email for my number coming up for the Khuraburi Ti. Was sorry to read that white dials are out of stock. They’ll hold my spot on the waitlist, though, until they’re available. So I’ve got that going for me ….


Thanks! -- Really great news on the one hand, but then not being able to get it. UHHHGG. They're pretty good, so I expect they'd fulfill your order in the not too distant future. Overall good news indeed! Reading other posts from recipients talking about 2024 and beyond. That's crazy talk ....

I'll be following along with you


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

For anyone else trying to gauge where they are on the list I was originally #813 and am now showing #418. Guess there are a number of folks waiting for the white dial.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh man this is tough and I’m not sure what to do... 

Went on the waiting list for the Ti Khuraburi and just got the Helm email that I can get a black one now, but I was leaning towards the white. When I check my place I’m in the 700’s still. Does no one want a black one or what 🤣


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

For what it’s worth, I’m holding out for the white.

List is pretty long to start over after getting a black dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Biginboca said:


> Oh man this is tough and I’m not sure what to do...
> 
> Went on the waiting list for the Ti Khuraburi and just got the Helm email that I can get a black one now, but I was leaning towards the white. When I check my place I’m in the 700’s still. Does no one want a black one or what 🤣


So the email specifically said you could have black now, and you weren't given the option? I would have thought the eamil just said to prepare to place your order? That's generally how it works. "FrontRangeChrono's" invite seemed he has the choice but the white would just take a little longer? I would think if they send out the notice they're ready that they ar confident they can fulfill the order in a reasonable amount of time.

I was fortunate enough to hit the Helm lottery, but it did say if not committed to promptly the white could most likely run out during that particular offering lot.

Anyway - Good luck -- You obviously have an itch for something cheap & cheerful to give the Pelly posse a rest


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thought I was set with nato straps then Watch Gecko’s Cyber sale was too good to pass up 








​


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> So the email specifically said you could have black now, and you weren't given the option? I would have thought the eamil just said to prepare to place your order? That's generally how it works. "FrontRangeChrono's" invite seemed he has the choice but the white would just take a little longer? I would think if they send out the notice they're ready that they ar confident they can fulfill the order in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to hit the Helm lottery, but it did say if not committed to promptly the white could most likely run out during that particular offering lot.
> 
> Anyway - Good luck -- You obviously have an itch for something cheap & cheerful to give the Pelly posse a rest


This is an excerpt from the email I received:



When I open the link they sent in the email it shows white out of stock and only black dial available to add to cart. So it’s evident they are just try to move some black dial inventory right now.

I put myself on the list last summer when they were announced. It’s not like I need another watch, but in titanium it’s hard to resist. The problem is I often buy watches to try out and then they don’t get any wrist time and are sold soon after. I’m thinking the white dial at least adds a variation to my meager (in size 😁) collection so it’s something to think about. I am leaning towards passing on the black for now but I still have a day to mull it over.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

My “heads up” email sent before the actual purchase email stated that white dials were out of stock. Given that I was still showing #418 on the waitlist when I got my “buy now” email I can only assume there’s 417 people in front of me who also want the white dial. 

No date on restock of white dials was provided in either email or on the website. I saw a lot size of around 400 posted on here once before, so assuming half of those are white dials, that’s two lots from whenever whites come back into production before my time to buy comes around. I’m


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Biginboca said:


> When I open the link they sent in the email it shows white out of stock and only black dial available to add to cart. So it’s evident they are just try to move some black dial inventory right now.
> 
> I put myself on the list last summer when they were announced. It’s not like I need another watch, but in titanium it’s hard to resist. The problem is I often buy watches to try out and then they don’t get any wrist time and are sold soon after. I’m thinking the white dial at least adds a variation to my meager (in size 😁) collection so it’s something to think about. I am leaning towards passing on the black for now but I still have a day to mull it over.


Ah, I see. I had read their part twice and your explanation before I could figure out what they're doing LOL
So as you say, they'll clear the black dial buyers through the sales queue, I expect you would still be on deck for the white when it's next in stock, but from the sounds of it you've gotten the call, moved to the head of the class, and just waiting for Helm to receive the white dial. So it shouldn't be much longer I would hope. But if all the people they let through the gate this time don't go for black, then they better be expecting a big shipment of China white (dials)  

I think you're in scoring position. Luckily Scurfa is out right now too


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I've just gone from #198 to #197, so I guess one of the queuers has settled for a black dial watch


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

And I’ve gone from #418 to #357, so either folks ahead of me decided on the black dial or white dials may be flowing. I guess we’ll see.

Helm did retain my spot on the list as promised.


----------



## Clazzarino (Jun 19, 2020)

Just picked up a curved silicone rubber strap for the Van Ti https://www.amazon.co.uk/Talk-Time-...01EXOK4N6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 under $10.00 I did change the supplied spring bars its pretty good quality the fit is ok on wrist and conforms well with the watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 17103016


It's ALMOST worth getting the titanium version of this Vanuatu,
to be able to wear it on the engineer bracelet !
I have the regular Vanuatu, and it is SOOO heavy with the engineer bracelet,
that I have to wear it some other way...
(I usually choose on the whiskey reddish/brown leather).
Have a GREAT day!


----------



## FavouriteSon (Feb 8, 2020)

Rare trip to the office


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)

Here's a recent snap of my *Van Ti *with friends, the new *Khuraburi* will make-it a foursome:


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

I wanted to share a positive customer service experience with Helm. My deli number came up to order the Khuraburi and with all the New Year's
goings on I missed my 48 hour window by four hours. This was totally and completely my fault. However, I thought I would email Helm and ask if
there was anything that could be done. I let Matt know that if not I completely understood. He emailed me back within a couple house and told me
it was not a problem. I should just let him know the configuration I wanted and they would send me a PP invoice. I cannot tell you how much I
appreciate him taking care of something that was due to my stupidity. He did not have to do that and could have very easily given that slot to the
next person in line. Personally, I tend to rant and rave about the negative and forget about the positive. A monstrous thank you to Matt and the Helm
team. One helluva good way to start a new year.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Yay Helm! Good story Akirafur 👍


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> Personally, I tend to rant and rave about the negative and forget about the positive. A monstrous thank you to Matt and the Helm
> team.


Great story. We all need to focus more on the positive .
I'm very happy with my Vanuatu and Miyako...
and the customer experience Matt has provided is top notch and appreciated.


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)

New_ Helm Khuraburi _landed today: will worth the wait. A lotta-bang-for-the-buck, on this one!


----------

